# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Պարույր  Սևակ

## Լէգնա

Գրեթե   ամեն տեղ կա  Սևակ:
Բայց այստեղ   էլ  :Smile:  
Պաշտում եմ Սևակին:

ՆԱՄԱԿԻ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ

Դու ինչ ես ուզո՞ւմ։
Դու շա~տ բան կուզես,
Բայց ես որտեղի՞ց քո ուզածը տամ։

Չե՛ս ուզում արև մի քառակուսի 
Ու եռանկյունի մի լուսին, գիտե՛մ։

Դու ապառնիից մահու չափ հոգնել
Եվ ապառիկ ես րնդամենն ուզում
(Պատմություն կոչված անբերրությունի՞ց):
Իսկ ես քեզ ինչպե՞ս ապառիկն այդ տամ,
Երբ ի՛նքս եմ ուզում ապառիկ ուզել
(Իմ մեծահարուստ... համբերությունի~ց)։
Բայց դու մի՛ նայիր ինձ այդպես՝ ցաված.
Ես չեմ մերժում քեզ,
Ես նա եմ, հենց նա՛,
Ով մարդկանց մերժել չի~ կարողանում...

Տե՛ս, գունափոխված ծառերը բոլոր
Իրենց սաղարթի ձուլածո ոսկին
Առանց զնգոցի մանրում են անվերջ,
Վերածում էժան թղթադրամի՝
Գնելով իրենց հանգիստ քնելու իրավունքը թանկ:
Ես թոռն եմ աշնան ու կտակառուն,
Ու թույլ եմ տալիս, որ դու տեր դառնաս
Մի ամբո~ղջ խտիտ թղթադրամի.
Բարո՛վ վայելես։
Կտրուկ քարափով վերջացող լանջը
Իր հնադարյան խզարով քարե,
Տե՛ս,
Համառում Է կտրել երկնքի կապտաջիղ կողը։
Ու ես էլ ահա
Մեկնած մատների իմ աղեղնաձև-անմաշ սղոցով
Ջանում եմ կտրել մի պատառ աշուն.
Ա՛ռ, որ ձմռանը ցրտում չտխրես:

Քամին ավազից ու փխրուն հողից
Երեխայական լեռնապարեր Է սարքում անընդհատ 
Եվ դժգոհելով՝ երեխայի պես, 
Հենց տեղն ու տեղն Էլ սարքածն Է քանդում՝ 
Քանդածը կրկին վերաշինելու նո՛ր ախորժակով։ 
Լիազորված եմ ես քամու կողմից, 
Ու եթե կուզես՝ մի վայրկյան հետո 
Սարքեմ ու տամ քեզ մի ո~ղջ լեռնաշխարհ. 
Քեզ համար ապրի~ր 
Եվ շնորհակալ մի՛ լինիր բնավ,— 
Դրանով դու ինձ կվիրավորե~ս:

Էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում։

Իսկ թե հոգնել ես դու ապառնիից 
Եվ ապառիկի հույս ունես դարձյալ, 
Ոչի՛նչ չես շահի ինքդ դրանով, 
Իսկ ես դրանից շա՜տ եմ վնասվում, 
Քանի որ ցավով տեսնում եմ կրկին, 
Որ մարդկանց առաջ զո~ւր Է բացվելս, 
Դաշտի պես փռվել ու տարածվելս. 
Դարձյա՛լ չեն տեսնում ու չեն ճանաչում, 
Թաքստոցներ են փնտրում կանաչում...

Թե քեզ չես խղճում՝ ինձ խղճա գոնե 
Ու խոսքիս վերջին նվոցը լսիր.
Երբ որ աստղերը
Արդեն հոգնում են անշարժությունից,
Վերևից իրենց նետում են ջուրը,
Որ բարի քամին ման ածի իրենց:
Դո՛ւ,
Որ հոգնել ես քեզ միշտ պատեպատ խփելուց,
Արի՛,
Ապրիր հոգուս մեջ,
Որ չունի պատեր, որոնց դու խփվես:
Ապրի՛ր հոգուս մեջ,
Ու ր չես դեգերի նաև մտովին,
Ուր դու կնստես ու կիշխե~ս անգամ`
Ա՛յն զարմանալի առատության հետ,
Որ այնտեղ տե~ր է, արքայից արքա՛:

Ի՛նքդ հասկացիր
Եվ ուրիշների՛ն դու լավ հասկացրու,
Որ ոչի~նչ – ոչի~նչ ձեզ տալ չեմ կարող. 
Ես լոկ կարող եմ ձեզ սիրե~լ... այսքա՛ն:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Vardik! (30.10.2013), Ամմէ (15.11.2012), Դատարկություն (28.04.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սևակն իմ սիրած բանաստեղծն է  :Wink:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Ամմէ (15.11.2012)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Նորօրյա աղոթք

Արդեն 10 տարի, 110 տարի, 1010 տարի
Ես վախենում եմ,
Շատ եմ վախենում,
Բյուրավոր ու բու'թ հավատացյալից,
Բյուրատեսք ու սու'տ հավատացյալից:
Եթե Աստված եք՝
Փչեցեք, նրանց բոլոր մոմերը,
Մարեցե'ք, նրանց ջահերն այլազան,
Որ եղիցե...լու՜յս:
Եվ ո'չ մի գավթում մի' ընդունեցեք
Նրանց մատաղը,
Որ իրենցը չէ, այլ գողացված է,
Մերժեցե'ք նրանց զո'հն էլ խոստացյալ,
Որ...զոհ չգնա ինքը հավատը՝
Մաքու՜ր-վսե՜մը,
Անկեղ՜ծ-անսու՜տը:
ՈՒ թե Աստված եք՝
Ամուր փակեցեք ձեր ականջնե'րն էլ
Նրանց սողոսկուն աղոթքի դիմաց՝
Անգի՜ր-ինքնահո՜ս-հաշվեկշռվա՜ծ աղոթքների,
Որով խաբում են ո'չ իրենց,
Այլ ձեզ
Եվ բավակա՜ն է-հասկացե՜ք ընդմիշտ,
Որ Աստծուն նույնիսկ հայհոյողները
Շա՜տ ավելի են գերադասելի,
Վանսզի նրանց բարկացրել է ինքը հավատը՝
Խոցվա՜ծ-արյունո՜տ,
Այրվո՜ղ-ապտակվա'ծ,
Ցավա՜ծ-ճչացո'ղ,
Մանուկ հավատը,
Որ հայր դառնալու համար է ծնվել:
ՈՒ, եթե Հայր եք՝
Մի' թողեք,
Որ սուտ հավատացյալներն սպանեն նրան:
-Ինչքան էլ ծանր է մանուկ թաղելը,
Մանուկ պահելը ծանր է ավելի...

****
Սերունդների հերթափոխություն 

Ամեն սերունդ
Նախ և առաջ մտածում է լռության մեջ,
Իսկ երբ խոսել է սկսում՝
Բարկացնում է ավագներին,
Եվ բարկացնում անկեղծորե´ն,
Որովհետև...կրտսերը՝ մի՜շտ անհասկացող,
Իսկ ավագը...հասկացող է:
Ավա՜գ Աստված
Մի՞թե իրոք համանիշ են ու համազոր
Հասկացողն ու կասկածողը...
Ամեն սերունդ
Նախ և առաջ մահանում է կասկածելով:

----------

Inna (11.09.2010), Kna (03.12.2010), Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հայ գրականությունը ինձ համար սկսվում ու վերջանում է Սևակով : 
Տեսնես երբևիցէ երկրորդ Սևակ կունենա՞նք մեր գրականությունում

Կան խայտառակ ժամանակներ,
Երբ մարդ եթե իր բերանին կապ չի դնում,
Ապա նրա ձեռք ու ոտքին
ՈՒրիշներն են դնում կապանք:
Մենք մեր լեզվի կապն ենք կտրել,
Որովհետև,Ճիշտ է, լեզուն չունի ոսկոր,
Բայց կարող է...ոսկոր ջարդել,
Նաև կապանք ձեռք ու ոտքի:
Մենք, որ մարդ ենք ծնվել մորից,
Ո'չ, չենք ուզում դառնալ ընձուղտ,
Որ, վիզներս չերկարացնենք
Դեռ չեղած ու չլինելիք
Բան տեսնելու հիմար հույսով:
Մենք չենք ուզում ընձուղտ դառնալ,
Որ մեր մաշկին անսուտ աստղեր չդաջոտեն
Մեզ դարձնելով մի սուտ երկինք:
Եվ չենք ուզում ընձուղտ դառնալ,
Որովհետև ընձուղտ կոչված այդ վիթխարին
Ո'չ մի անգամ ամբողջ կյանքում
Ձայն ու ծպտուն չի արձակել...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

Չէ,երբեք,Սևակը չի  կրկնվի :Sad:   :Smile:  Ալ
*Ա.*րմ 
*Լ* իոնե

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## John

Սևակի գործերից ամենաշատը հավանում եմ «Գժվել» բանաստեղծությունը։

----------

Lílium (10.07.2013), Lusina (24.01.2011), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Սևակի գործերից ամենաշատը հավանում եմ «Գժվել» բանաստեղծությունը։


Եվ ինձ լսելով`
Կարող են ասել.
"Գժվե՞լ է, ի՜նչ է":
Իսկ ես էլ կասեմ.
"Այո', գժվե՜լ եմ,
Ինչո՞ւ չգժվել":
Իսկ գժվելով չե՞ն սիրում և ատում:
Իսկ գժվելուց չէ՞ փայտը ճարճատում:
Առանց գժվելու` չկա շահած մարտ:
Առանց գժվելու` չեն ծնի նոր մարդ:
Մինչև չգժվի` ջուրը չի եռա,
Կեղև չի պատռի հատիկը նռան:
Ծառե՞րն են փթթում`
Գժվա՜ծ են անշուշտ:
Երկիրն է պտտում`
Գժված է անշուշտ...
Սերմերը մինչև կարգին չգժվեն`
Բերք չե'ն դառնալու:
Թաթերը մինչև կարգին չգժվեն`
Ձեռք չեն դառնալու:
Բառերն էլ մինչև կարգին չգժվեն`
Ե'րգ չեն դառնալու...
Ա՜խ, ուր էր թե ես միշտ գի'ժ լինեի...

 :Smile:

----------

Arpine (04.10.2011), DavitH (21.01.2010), Lílium (17.07.2013), Lusina (24.01.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), sharick (27.09.2010), Մաեստրո (24.12.2010)

----------


## Mag!

ԵՐԲ ԱՉՔԵՐՆ ԵՆ ՍԱՌՈՒՄ

Մենակություն բառից դողդողում է օդը իմ սենյակի
Ու ես հասկանում եմ,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...

... Երբ աչքերն են սառում՝
Ասում են, թե՝ այ- այ մարդ Է գալու:
Դա եթե սուտ չէ,
Ապա բարություն Է,
Որ ծնվել Է միայն խեղճությունից:
Իմոնք Էլ են սառում
Սակայն դու չես գալու
Դու չես կարող Գիտեմ
Եվ օդը սենյակիս
Պիտի շարունակի մենակություն բառից անվերջ դողալ`
Հարուցելով իմ մեջ այն միտքը հին,
Թե վիհերը գուցե նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի :

Իսկ թե վիհերն իրոք նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի`
Այդ դեպքում ես
Ինչպես անեմ.
Կո՛ւժ չեմ,
Կուժկոտրուկ եմ.
Չե՛մ կոտրվում, միայն փետրվում եմ,
Եվ դրանից արդեն ես հոգնել եմ,
Ինչպես թուղթն Է հոգնել իմ ջանքերից`
Հեռվից-հեռու ասել քեզ երկու բառ,
Որ կարող Է նո՛ւյնքան ինձ թարգմանել
Որքան թարգմանում Է ինքնաթիռին հավը...

Սուտ կա, որ ճիշտ արժե:
Ու ես հավատամ եմ մեր հնարած ստին,
Թե չենք կորցնի իրար:

Վախ կա, որ մահ արժե
Ու ես վախենում եմ, թե կհաղթի կյանքը,
Եվ կմնամ ցավի խեղճ պատմաբան միայն:

Ու, վերջապես, քայլ կա, որ հենց թռիչք արժե:
Եվ ինձ դուրս եմ քաշում իմ մտքերի միջից,
Ինչպես առողջ ակռան բերանից են քաշում

Բայց հոգնել եմ արդեն
Եվ Հոգնել եմ այնքան,
Որ չեմ զգում ոչինչ,
Ցավ չեմ զգում անգամ

Այ թե հնար լիներ չզգալ նաև,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Vardik! (30.10.2013), Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010), Լուսիանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Mag!

ԳԱՐՆԱՆ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ ՀՈՏԸ
Հարկավոր չէ՜,- ասում եմ ես ինքս ինձ,
Ասում եմ ես մտքիս մեջ
Ու մեկ-մեկ էլ՝ գժի նման՝ բարձրաձայն:
Հարկավոր չէ՜ այս նոր սերը ո՜չ մեկիս՝
Ո՜չ քեզ, ո՜չ ինձ:
Ո՜չ մեկիս...

Բայց ակամա դերասանից (հասկանու՞մ ես, ակամա՜),
Հա՜, ակամա դերասանից ո՞վ կա դժբախտ առավել...
Եվ կույր ձեռքս
կույրին հատուկ խարխափումով ու դողով
Հեռվից-հեռու ձեռքդ, մեջքդ կամ աչքերդ է որոնում
Եվ մոլեգին շոշափումով կարծես նրանց վրայից
Ջնջում է իմ «հարկավոր չէ» -ն տառ առ տառ...

Վա՜յ քեզ թշվա՜ռ երջանկություն,
Տանջանքի հո՜ղը գլխիդ:
Մի՞թե նրա չափ էլ չկաս, որ չտանջես ինքդ քեզ,
Որ մոռանաս «միթե» -ները,
«Չէ որ»-ները քո երկսայր
Եվ անձնատուր լինես ինքըդ քո ընթացքին
Գարնան պես:

Իսկ գարո՜նը...
Արձակվում է ճամփաների պաղն արդեն:
Կպչուն ցեխն է հովեր առնում իշխելու:
Եվ ձների մարմնի վրա վտակները հալոցքի
Իրենց հունով բաց են անում նորանոր
Երակներ ու զարկերակներ սև ու տաք.
Սկսվում է մի նոր գարուն անհատա՜կ ու անհատա՜կ՝
Երազի մեջ մեզ պատահող անկումի՜ պես անհատակ...

Ինչքա՜ն կուզես «հարկավոր չէ՜» գոռգոռա.
Ինչքա՜ն կուզե թող ուղեղըդ երկմտանքի սև ջերմից
Ձյան պես հալվի,
Դառնա պաղած թանապուր.
Ինչքա՜ն կուզես խաչ դիր վրադ
Քո սեփական արյունով,-
Միևնո՜ւյնն է.
«Հարկավոր չէ՜»-ն իր իսկ կամքին հակառակ,
Ինքն իրենից թաքուն անգամ՝
Ի վերջո
Վերափոխվում ու դառնում է «ի՜նչ ուզում է թող լինի»,
Որովհետև... մարդե մա՜րդ է, ո՛չ թե քայլող գաղափար...
Որովհետև... «չէ որ»-ները նո՛յնպես քնել են ուզում...
Որովհետև... ինքդ գարնան վտանգավոր հոտ ունես...
Որովհետև... ինքս էլ գարնան վտանգավոր այդ հոտից
Միշտ զգում եմ գլխապտույտ,
Որ տևում է ամիսներ...
Որովհետև... պարտվե՞լ, այո՛,
Ումի՜ց կուզես դու պարտվի՛ր,
Սակայնո՛չ թե ինքդ քեզնից.
Ինքդ քեզնից պարտվելով՝
Դու դառնում ես փսոր ծամոն
Կամ ինքնաթափ պատի ծեփ
Եվ ոչ նույնիսկ մի մեքենա,
Գեթ մեքենա՛ խելացի,
Որ կուզեի՛ իրոք դառնալ,
Բայց ի՞նչ անեմ, ի՞նչ անեմ,
Եթե բնավ չի՛ ստացվում, ի՞նչ անեմ:

Էլ ի՞նչ մնաց, որ ի՜նչ անեմ, սիրելի՛ս:
Մնաց գոռա՜լ, թե երկուսիս՝ ինձ ու քեզ,
«Հարկավոր չէ՛»-ն հարկավոր չէ՛ իսկապես.
Մե՛նք ենք իրար հարկավոր...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Vardik! (30.10.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՎԱՌԵՑԵՔ    ԼՈԻՅՍԵՐԸ


Երազել է   տալիս մութը,
Իսկ երազել մենք չենք ուզում։


Մենք ուզում ենք
Սին երազի երկար կապը քաշե~լ - քաշե~լ 
(Ինչպես երկար թել ունեցող փուչիկների 
Թելն են քաշում մանուկները), 
Սին երազի կապը քաշե~լ 
Ու ձգելով բերել նրան 
Նստեցնել մեր ծնկներին՝ 
Սեր խաղացող աղջկա պես, 
Եվ նայելով
Նրա լպիրշ ու խլրտուն աչքերի մեջ`
Համբերահատ  և բարկացած   արուի  պես  նրան  բիբել. 
-   Խո՛սքդ ասա.   այո՛   կամ ո՛չ...


Որովհետև  չունենք այսքան հանդգնություն,
Որովհետև համբերահատ  ու բարկացած արուներ չենք.
Որովհետև սեր խաղացող աղջկան մենք
Չե~նք զորելու նստեցնել մեր ծնկներին.
Որովհետև երկար թելով փուչիկ ունեն
Մանուկնե~րը, բայց ո՛չ թե մենք.
Որովհետև երազել է տալիս մութը,
Իսկ երազել մենք չենք ուզում,
—   Շո՛ւտ, վառեցե՛ք լույսերն ամեն...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԹԱԽԾԻ ԵՐԿԱՐՈԻԹՅՈԻՆԸ

Քայլում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Ոտներս  կարծես լինեն ուրիշինը,
Այնպե՛ս կանգ առնում,
Ուրիշն է կարծես կանգ առնում այստե՛ղ`
Այս քաղաքային լճակի  առաջ,
Ու նայում այնպե՛ս,
Կարծես ուրիշի    աչք եմ փորձարկում։
Եվ այս վիճակը տևում է այնքան,
Մինչև որ հանկարծ
Մի ժանիքավոր-գիշատիչ քամի
Վրա է ընկնում
Ու  քաղաքային  այս խեղճ լճակն   է  հոշոտում քինով։
Եվ ջուրը կարծես չի՛ լալիս անգամ.
Ջուրը տենդո~ւմ է...

...Միի ժանիքավոր թախիծ  Էլ հիմա 
Մխվել  Է իմ մեջ, ինչպես անձավում, 
Եվ հոշոտում Է իմ էությունը։

Ա~խ,   փախստական   իմ  Էությունը   պետք   Է   ե՛տ   բերել, 
Մի կերպ ե՛տ բերել, թեկուզ խաբելո~վ, 
Թե չէ դատարկված իմ քարանձավում 
Ամայությունն է զկրտում անվերջ,
Թե  չէ արթնացած  իմ չղջիկներն   են  աչքերիս   զարկվում, 
Իրենց լպրծուն թևերով կախվում իմ թարթափներից, 
Իբրև գորշ կաթիլ հոգու արցունքի` 
Ա՛յն համաչափված կաթոցքի ձևով, 
Որ ընդամենը լոկ քա՛ր չի ծակում,
Այլ   համր   և  խուլ   վայրկյաններին  էլ   պարգևում է ձա~յն 
Եվ   դրանով  իսկ  կետադրում  Է   անտրոհ  օրը.
-     Կե՛տ-գի՛ծ-կե՛տ... Գի՛ծ-կե՛տ...

Ու եթե կետն ու գիծը միացնենք, 
Դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում,
Մի՞թե սլաքներն իմ ժամացույցի ետ-ետ չեն  գնա, 
Որպեսզի... կրկի՛ն եղածը լինի 
Ու ներկայանա անցյա՛լը դարձյալ։ 
Մի՛թե այս «միթե» -ն 
Չի ծլարձակվում ո՛չ մի բարությամբ։

ՉԷ՛,
Երազախաբ  լինելուց   երբեք   զավակ չի~  ծնվում...   

-Կե՛տ-գի՛ծ-կե՛տ... Գի՛ծ-կե՛տ,— 
Օտար մի  ձեռք  է կարծես   միացնում  կետն  ու  գիծը իրար 
Եվ դրանով իսկ չափում է մի կերպ 
Զսպանակաձն   թախծի...   մոտավո~ր երկարությունը...

Ու ես զգում եմ ճառքագայթների ճնշումն ինձ  վրա 
Եվ ծանրությունը՝ բիբերիս խորքում։

Ու ետ դառնալով քայլում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Ոտներս կարծես լինեն ուրիշին,
Նայում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Կարծես ուրիշի աչք եմ փորձարկում.
Ու եթե թախծում՝
Ուրիշի~   սրտով...

Նույն ժանիքավոր-գիշատիչ քամին՝
Հոշոտված լճի  դիակը լքած,
Իր մագիլներն է խրում գչխիս մեջ,
Նաև թիկունքիս,
Եվ չի՛ հասկանում,      
Որ իմ գլուխը իմս  չէ բնավ,
Եվ ուրիշինն է թիկունքս  նաև...
Մանուկներն այստեղ խաղում են գնդակ,
Մանուկներն  այնտեղ  գնում են   դպրոց,
Մանուկներն անվերջ երթն են խանգարում
Նախրի պես  անցնող մեքենաների
Եվ մի մոլորվա՜ծ-շվարա~ծ քեռու,
Որ քայլ Է փոխում ուրիշի՛ ոտքով,
Եթե  նայում Է՝ ուրիշի՛  աչքով,
Եվ մտածելով  գլխո՛վ ուրիշի՝
Առայժմ այն Է հասկացել միայն,
Որ  երազախաբ  լինելուց  երբեք   զավակ չի~   ծնվում...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԳԻՇԵՐԱՄՈԻՏ

Ինքնաշարժերը,
Որ մինչև հիմա ասես կույր էին 
Կատվի նորածին ձագերի նման, 
Իրար ետևից աչքերն են բացում։

Ու  լռությունը
Արդեն  ամեն ինչ  հրմշտորում Է,
Որ իրեն համար կարգին  տեղ բացի.
Եվ այդ տևական հրմշտոցից Է,
Որ  հեռացած են թվում լեռները:

Գինովանում Է մենակությունը՝   Խայամի նման, 
Գինովանում ու  հայհոյում...  աստծուն։ 
Բարի շների հաչոցն   էլ   հիմա 
Հաչոց չէ  կարծես,
Աղոթք  է՝  հղված հայհոյված  աստծուն, 
Որ հայհոյողին  գթաբար  ների։

Մութը   դառնում   Է    գրատախտակի   ջնջոց    սպունգե, 
Մինչդեռ  երկինքը 
Դանդա~ղ պատվում Է  աստղաեղյամով:

Եվ սկսում են  մարդիկ քիչ խոսել
Եվ ցածր խոսել,
Քանի որ լույսերն ու լապտերները
Ավելի  լավ են խոսում-զրուցում:
Եվ ամեն մի տուն
Ազդանշան  Է ճամփում տիեզերք՝
Մանկական լացով.
Կանչով  մայրական,
Մեքենաների,
Անասունների
Ասես   կետգծված  շչակ–բառաչով
Եվ,  ամենից շատ, լույսերով այս  նույնը
Որ մարում-վառվում-թարթվում են անվերջ, 
Կարծես թե ինչ-որ մի նո՛ր Մորզեի 
Նո՛ր այբուբենի   համապատասխան։
Իսկ հետո,
Երբ որ մարում են արդեն ձայներն այս բոլոր
Ու լույսերն այս նույն, 
Երևի նաև հասնում Է պահը 
Տիեզերական պատասխանների, 
Որ   ընդունում են մարդիկ... քնի մեջ` 
Մղձավանջ ի կամ երազի  տեսքով։

Բարի երազս`   ձե~զ, սիրելինե՛ր,
Ու  ձեր մղձավանջն ի՛նձ, ձեր սիրելո~ւն...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԱՌԱՎՈՏ ԼՈՒՍՈ
Առավոտ  լուսո~,
Առավոտ  մի  ջի~նջ,
Ջի~նջ,ինչպես ...  ոչի՛նչ,
Ջի՛նջ, սակայն  դեռ  պա~ղ:

Ու ես  անհապաղ
Անջատում եմ ինձ
Աշխարհից  ծանոթ
Ու  պարպում  եմ ինձ,
Դարձնում  մի անոթ,
Որ լոկ  դատարկ  չէ,
Այլ  նաև անօդ:
Եվ... նո~ր  աշխարհ  եմ ստեղծում  հիմա 
Առայժմ  եթե  ոչ ձեզ  բոլորիդ,
Ապա գոնե  ի՛նձ  վրա
Բժշկի  նման  փորձարկեմ  կարգին,
Ու եթե  լինի այս անգամ  սարքին`
Ն՛որ  միայն  վստահ  հանձնեմ  ձեզ  նաև,
Եվ  ապրեք  այնտեղ  դուք  մարդավայել:

Ես` պատրանազերծ,
Բայց և հուսազեն,
Այս  դեռ անվավեր  ու նոր աշխարհում
Էլ  չե~մ  զբաղվում  ու չե՛մ  զբաղվի 
Չեղածի վրա  եղածի  թերին  իզո՞ւր  քննելով,
Երազի վրա  երեխայաբար  անո՛ւրջ  դնելով,
Կեղծված  դրամով  կեղծ  բան  գնելով,
Ոչ  էլ ճարահատ  ու միտումնորեն
Մահանալու  պես անվերջ քնելով:

Ես ` զարթնած  արդեն,
Բայց  դեռ անլվա,
Հեղուկով մի կուց,
Որ  պարգևում է  ձնհալն  անխուսափ,
Նախ  զովացնում  եմ դեմքն  իմ` հիվանդի՛,
Իսկ  հետո ` ամե~ն  տեսակ  հիվանդի`
Մա՞րդ  լինի,երկի՞ր,թե՞  հավատ – մե~կ է
Զովացնում  նրանց  ամենքի  դեմքը`
Իր  ամենաբուժ  մատների  հետքը
Անջինջ  թողնելով  սրա  ու նրա
Դեռ գոց կոպերի,
Դեռ  փակ  շուրթերի ,
Տակավին քնկոտ  երեսի վրա:

Ու բոլորի՛դ  մեջ,
Անխտիր  բոլո~ր-բոլոի~դ,
Ինչ –որ  սիրելի  մի բան  եմ  գտնում ,
Սիրելու  ինչ-որ  արժանի մի բան,
Որ  հավանաբար
Ա՛յն ժամանակ  է  ստեղծել  արդեն,
Երբ  հին ու չորս  ոտքից  երկուսը
Անդարձ
Մենք  կորցրեցինք...

Եվ  վեհ  բարձունքից  աններողության
Ես,քարի նման ,վար եմ թավալվում`
Հանելով  փափուկ  ա՛յն ստորոտին,
Որից  քիչ  անդին
Ճահիճն  է  ապրում
Իր  հավերժական  ինքնածին  կյանքով,
Եվ,քարի  լեզվով, ասում  եմ . «Այբ  Բեն»,
Այսիքն ` «Արեգակ»,
Կամ` «Եղիցի լույս»...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՀՈՐԴՈՐ

Դիմավորեցեք... կասկա~ծը:Նա է
թակում ձեր դուռը:
նա  է, հենց ի՛նքը:
Դիմավորեցեք  և մի՛  վախեցեք.
Ես նրան արդեն  ընդունել  վաղո~ւց
Եվ մինչև անգամ  ճամփել  եմ կրկին:

Դիմավորեցեք  նրան  ծիսաբա~ր`
Նոր ու  հնօրյա  Տերընդառաջո՛վ`
Ձեր  իսկ կրծքի  տակ  վառելով  խարույկ.
Որպեսզի ... եթ  ընդմիշտ   չչքվի,
Ապա  գեթ  ճեղքվի  մութը  ձեր հոգու:
Դիմավորեցեք  նրան գեթ  հիմա՛,-
Ես նրան  վաղո~ց  ճամփել  եմ արդեն:

Դիմավորեցեք  ... կասկա~ծը:Ես իր
Ո՛չ  մունետիկն  եմ,ո՛չ  էլ մարգարեն:
Իր  երախտապարտ  փրկյա~լն  եմ  ես լոկ:
Դիմավորեցե՛ք,քանզի  ամենքիս
Լոկ  հավա~տք  է պետք ,ո՛չ  հավատալիք:
Լոկ  հավա~տք  է պետք, ո՛չ  հավատալիք:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Jirayr24

Ես էլ շատերիդ պես համարում եմ Սևակին մեծություն հայ գրականության մեջ: Ես ուղակի հիանում եմ, մեծ բավականություն ստանում: 

Երկու սիրո արանքում

Մի անինքնասեր տգեղ կնոջ պես
Սիրահարվել է ինձ տխրությունը,
Որին չեմ սիրում
Եվ այդ պատճառով
Նա իր հագուստն ու անունն է փոխում –
Մերթ ` կոչվում թաղիծ,
Մերթ` կարոտ,
Մերթ` վիշտ,
Ցավ կամ տրտմություն:
Հետապնդում է 
Ու չի հասկանում,
Որ մենք չենք սիրում հետապնդողին,
Որ մենք սիրում ենք ու գերվում նրանա,
Ում դուր չենք գալիս:
Ես էլ իմ հերթին
Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում
Հետապնդում եմ ուրիշին`
Նրան,
Որ նույնպես , դիտմամբ,
Անունն է փոխում –
Այն հույսով գուցե,
Թե մոլորվելով `
Հետքն իր կկորցնեմ –
Մեկ խնդություն է անվանում իրեն,
Մեկ ` ուրախություն,
Կայտառություն է
Կամ պայծառություն :
Հետապնդում եմ 
Ու չե~մ դադարի,
Մինչև նա, անուժ,
Մինչև նա, տրված,
Ինձ չասի.
<Քոնն եմ>:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Vardik! (30.10.2013)

----------


## Jirayr24

Անծանոթուհուն

Ես մտածում եմ.
Կանցնի մի շաբաթ,
Ու ես վերստին կտեսնեմ նրան,
Ում հանդիպեցի առաջի~ն անգամ,
Եվ մի – երկու բառ փոխանակեցինք`
Չծանոթացած:

Կտեսնեմ նրան
Ու կասեմ "դու"-ով.

-Թույլ տուր տամ մի հարց,
Բայց շատ եմ խնդրում,
Որ դա չհաշվես բնավ հաճո խոսք:
Անցել է ահա ուղիղ մի շաբաթ,
Եվ ողջ մի ծաբաթ ժպտացել ես ինձ,
Անվե~րջ – անդադա~ր ժպտացել:
Ինչու?:

Եվ ի պատասխան ի°նչ էլ իմանամ,
Ի~նչ էլ ինձ ասես`
Ես գոհ կմնամ,
Իսկ եթե շիկնես`
Առավե°լ ևս:
Իսկ եթե շիկնես`
Կշարունակեմ.
-Երկու փոսիկիդ,
Որ կա երեսիդ,
Ամբողջ մի շաբաթ լեցուն է եղել
Հմայքի ծովո~վ:

Ես նո°ր հասկացա,
Թե ոնց է լինում,
Որ հողագնդի կլոր կողերից
Ծովերը երբեք չեն թափվում ներքև,
Ու չեն դատարկվում այն փոսիկները,
Որ մենք կոչում ենք ծովերի հատակ...

Եվ ի պատասխան ի°նչ էլ իմանամ,
Ի~նչ էլ որ ասեսէ
Ես գոհ կմնամ:
Միայն... միայն թե դու չնկատես,
Որ հանկարծ ես քեզ`
Անծանոթուհուդ,
Դիմել եմ "դու"-ով:

Թե չնկատես`
Ես այնժամ կասեմ.
-Դե~ , անունդ ասա...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Jirayr24

ԽԵՆԹԸ

Ես նայում եմ իմ ձեռքերին,
Ա՛յնպես նայում,
Որ դիտողը ինձ կարող է խենթ համարել:
Նայո՜ւմ-նայո՜ւմ, 
Շուռ ու մուռ եմ տալիս այնպե՛ս,
Քարկըտիկ եմ կարծես խաղում առանց քարի:
Ու նրանց հետ խոսում եմ ես 
(Նաև խոսո՜ւմ)
Եվ համարրյա նույն լրջությամբ,
Ինչպես Համլետ արքայազնը՝ լերկ գանգի հետ, 
Որովհետև... այս ձեռքե՜րը,
Միայն սրա՛նք,
Սրա՜նք պիտի լոկ վկայեն,
Թե եղե՞լ ես դու իմ կյանքում, 
Ունեցե՞լ եմ երբևէ քեզ, 
Զգացե՞լ եմ քեզ՝ համի պես,
Ապրե՞լ եմ քեզ՝ ցավի նման: 
Այս ձեռքե՛րը,
Միայն սրա՛նք, 
Սրա՜նք պիտի լոկ վկայեն, 
Որովհետև...
Ինձ եղածը մտապատրանք է լոկ թվում,
Կարդացած վե՛պ,
Ուրիշ մեկի պատմած երա՜զ: 
Ու չեմ հիշում մինչև անգամ քո դեմքը ես.
Տանջում եմ ինձ,
Չեմ ներում ինձ,
Ատում եմ ինձ,
Բայց... չե՜մ հիշում դեմքըդ անգամ:

Միայն սիրված ու համբուրված աչքերը քո,
Ասես քեզնից ընդմիշտ պոկված,
Ուր նայում եմ՝ ինձ են նայում, 
Ուր նայում եմ՝ գտնում են ինձ, 
Այն Բախտի պես,
Որ դիցապաշտ հին հույներին
Հետևում էր ամբողջ կյանքում...

Անգամ դեմքդ չեմ հիշում ես...
Ու թե հիշեն՝
Միայ՛ն սրանք,
Լոկ ձեռքե՜րըս պիտի հիշեն
Ու վկայեն, որ դու կայի՛ր,
Որ դու եղա՛ր: 
Իրո՜ք եղար: 
Միայն սրա՛նք պիտի հիշեն
Քո ձևե՛րը,
Մա՛շկը, Հո՛տը,
Սարսո՛ւռը,-
Քեզ՝ ամբողջովի՜ն...

Ու չնայե՞մ իմ ձեռքերին
Ու չնայե՞մ այնպե՛ս, այնքա՛ն, 
Որ դիտողը ինձ կարծի... խենթ:

Ու թե կարծի՝ կսխալվի՞...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հագուստով ծնվածը

Գործս թողած՝
Ես քեզ համար
Ես հագուստներ եմ հորինում,
Որովհետև ես չգիտեմ,
Թե դու ի՞նչ ես հագնում հիմա:
Եվ գարունը՝
Այս նոր ու հին
Ճարպիկ-ճարտար ջուլհակուհին,
Ի´մ պատվերով ու քե´զ համար
Ճորտուհու պես
Անձեռագործ կերպասներ է ձեռագործում
ՈՒ դիպակներ զանազան ու զարմազանան,
Եվ թվում է թե ընկել եմ
Ինչ-որ աշխարհ խորհրդավոր ու բազմաբույր
Ինչպես... ինչպես դեղատունը:
Եվ թվում է,
Թե քեզ համար շոր ընտրելը
Հեշտ է այնքա´ն
Որքան լեցուն դեղատնից
Սովորական դեղ խնդրելը,
Հե՜շտ ու դյուրին՝
Իր սեփական ազգանունը ասելու չափ:
Բայց... քիչ հետո հասկանում եմ,
Որ դա հեշտ է,
Ինչպես մարդու երկու աչքում
Միանգամից ու նույն պահին նայելն է հեշտ :
Փորձե՞լ ես դու:
Հապա փորձի՜ր...
ՈՒ հիմա քեզ հագցնելու գործս թողած՝
Մտածում եմ՝
Որ կան կանայք
Եվ աղջիկներ կան աշխարհում ,
Որոնց մարմինն ասես ճչում ու հայցում է 
Իրեն փրկել հանդերձանքի կաշկանդումից...
Թեպետ միշտ էլ հագա՜ծ-կապա՜ծ՝
Մերկ են քայլում նրանք կարծես:
Իսկ դո՜ւ...
ՈՒրի´շ, ուրի՜շ ես դու:
Դու ծնվել ես 
Կարծես այդպե´ս՝ հենց հագուստո՜վ...
Սո սեփական ստվերն անգամ
Քեզ փաթաթվում-ծածկում է քեզ՝
Խորհրդապաշտ թիկնոցի պես...
Ո´չ մի կոպիտ միտք ու տենչանք 
Քեզ չի հասնում,
Իսկ հասնելիս՝
Քեզ դիպչելով ընկրկում է
ՈՒ վնասում
Հենց այդ մտքի կամ տենչանքի տիրոջն իրե՜ն,
Իրե´ն գցում իր իսկ աչքից...
ՈՒրի՜շ ես դու:
Քոպեսներին սիրում են լոկ,
Միա´յն սիրում:
Քոպեսների անունն ի՜նչ ել դրած լինեն՝
Իմպեսները միշտ կոչում են նրանց... Մարիա՜մ:

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Աշխարհին մաքրություն է պետք

Աշխարհին, այո´, մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք՝
Ա´յն հերոսների տխրունակ տեսքով,
Որոնք մեռնում են... անգործությունից...
Նաև ա´յն կանանց, որոնք մինչև մահ
Ճանաչում են լոկ մեկ տղամարդու...
Եվ կերպարանքով ա´յն տղամարդկանց,
Որոնք քայլում են գլխահարկ թեպետ
ՈՒ միայն իրենց ոտքի տակ նայում,
Բայց իրենց միտքը, անկախ իրենցից,
Իրենց լքելով՝
Թռչում է վերև,
Իսկ երբ հոգնում է՝ գալիս ճայի պես,
Թառում է մարդու ախտի և բախտի
Համաշխարհային օվկիանի վրա...
Մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք՝ ժպիտի´ ձևով,
Որ մտնենք նրա տաք քաղցրության մեջ,
Ինչպես մեղուն է փեթակն իր մտնում:
Մաքրություն է պետք՝ ծիծաղի´ ձևով,
Որ ժայթքի մեր շուրջ,
Մեզ չհարցնելով՝
Կոհակ առ կոհակ գա, մեզ լվանա
Առանց օճառի ու առանց ջրի...
Մաքրություն է պետք՝ տեսքով մեխակի´,
Որ հողը մեխի հողին՝ իրենով,
Եվ իր բուրմունքով սոսնձի նաև
Օդը հողի հետ ու մեզ էլ՝ նրանց...
Մաքրություն է պետք՝ տեսքով սոխակի,
Որ միայն իրե՜ն,
Լո´կ իրեն ծանոթ մի այբուբենով
Միշտ էլ երկրային ազդանշաններ հղի տիեզերք
Եվ պատասխաններ , թերևս ստանա,
Մեզ համար անհա´յտ, լո՜ւրջ պատասխաններ...
Մաքրություն է պետք
Եվ կերպարանքով, տե՜ս, ա´յն թռչունի,
Գլխարկը կարմիր -ինքը սև համակ
Հենց ա´յն թռչունի
Որ իր կտուցը երկինք է ցցել
Եվ աղոթում է
Անփափախ - անհոտ կարդինալի պես
Ո´չ թե մեր հոգու,
Այլ այս աշխարհի մաքրությա՜ն համար...
Մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք...
Մաքրություն է պե´տք,
Որ քարերն անգամ
Ներքնապես զգան
Իրենց երբեմնի հեղուկ վիճակում,
Որ արտաշնչեն բույսերն էլ...արև՜
Եվ ո´չ թե միայն անտես թթվածին,
Որ մարդն էլ իրեն լավ զգա այնպես,
Ինչպես մեղեդին՝ վսեմ տաճարում,
Գույնը՝ հանճարեղ կտավի վրա,
Եվ խաղալիքը՝ մանկան ձեռքերին...
Աշխարհի՜ն ... մանկակա՜ն մաքրություն է պետք,
Եվ հենց ա´յն մանկան,
Որին ամեն օր աշխարհ են բերում
Նաև աշխարհի... անմաքուրնե՜րը,
Քանզի ... աշխարհին մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Jirayr24

*ԿԱՐԾՈԻՄ ԵՄ*


Ես կարծում եմ. երբ խ որ վերքից 
Մարդ ժպտում է համառությամբ, 
Այդ ժպիտը վերջ ի վերջո 
Փոխարկվում է ծամածռության...

Ես կարծում եմ, երբ որ ջուրը 
Վարարում է, ելնում ափից, 
Թույլտրվություն չի վերցնում 
Իրեն հսկող նեղ քարափից ...

Ես կարծում եմ. պաղն ավելի 
Լավ ես զգում ամռան շոգին, 
Դողն ավելի լավ ես զգում
Ձմռան բքին...

Հողն ավելի լավ ես զգում
Այն ժամանակ,
Երբ նա հանկարծ տատանվում Է
Քո ոտքի տակ...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010), Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Jirayr24

ՆԱԽԱՆՁՈՒՄ ԵՄ
Ես նախանձում եմ նրանց բոլորին, 
Ովքեր ապրում են հավատով խորին, 
Ովքեր լավ գիտեն, թե ուր են քայլում, 
Ում դեմ են ելնում, ում համար փայլում, 
Թե տրտնջում են՝ ինչ բանի վրա, 
Թե քրքջում են՝ ինչ բանի վրա, 
Ինչո՞ւ են նետվում, ի՛նչ թոհուբոհում, 
Հանուն ինչ բանի կյանքերն են զոհում...


Բարի նախանձով նրան եմ հիշում, 
Ով չի մոլորվում անթափանց մուժում,
Ով չի վհատվում երկար վերելքից, 
Չի հուսահատվում վայրի տարերքից, 
Ով ստի հանդեպ բերան չի փակում, 
Ով հոտած ջրում ուռկան չի ձգում, 
Չի նայում կյանքին իբրև բոստանի, 
Որտեղից պիտի չաղ բաժին տանի...


Ես նախանձում եմ նրան, վերջապես, 
Անհուն նախանձով նրան եմ հիշում, 
Ով հոգում չունի նախանձի նշույլ. 
Ով աչք չի տնկում սուտ փառք ու պատվին 
(Ինչպե՞ս նախանձես այն ճարպիկ կատվին, 
Որ մի չաղ պատառ միս Է թռցըրել)... 
Ւսկ ով հատիկն իր հասկ Է դարձրել, 
Ով սերմ Է ցանել ու բերք Է հնձում, 
Անբանն Է միայն նրան նախանաձում...


Բանից պարզվում Է,— ես ու իմ հոգին,— 
Որ չեմ նախանձում կյանքում ո~չ ոքի...

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Գանգրահեր (09.09.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Էդուարդաս  Մեժելայտիս

Կինը
(չորս  դիմանկար)

Դու , իմ մտքի  մեջ ,այսպիսին  ես դու .

Մի  լայնատարած  կանաչ  ծառի  տակ ` մերկ  բոլորովին,
լոկ  մի տերևով  ծածկված  արձան ,արձան  մի անտիկ ,
ճերմակ  ձկան  պես բարեկազմ  ես դու ,և ինչպես 
ծառն  իր կանաչ  ճյուղերով ` դու  էլ  մատներով 
քո սքանչելի  ,բարակ  ու երկար ,դու  էլ  պահում  ես
մի խնձոր ` ասես  մի  փոքրիկ  արև  ,ասես  մի կլոր
ոսկեղեն  կծիկ ,կարծես  թե  լռին  առաջարկելով ,
որ հենց  այդ  կլոր  կծիկով  հյուսվի  թելը  գոյության:
Օ~  երջանկություն  ստեղծագործման  և արարչության:
Սկզբում  նա  էլ ,նա  էլ  է  փոքրիկ ,ինչպես  հատիկը  կակաչի
սերմի ,բայց նույնպես  կլոր ` խնձորի նման :
Իսկ  այդ  խնձորը ,ինչպես  աշխարհը ,կլորացված  է:
Եվ  այդ  մանրագույն  ու փափուկ  սերմի  թելն սկսում  է
ինքն  իրեն  մանել  և ինքն  իրենով  սարքել  մի կծիկ,
ստեղծել  մի գունդ `  ծանոթ խնձորի մեծությամբ միայն ,
հետո  աճում  է  վերաճում  է  մմի ողջ  աշխարհի ,
ինչպես  այս  մեկը ,որ քո  ձեռքին  է,թելից  ստեղծված
այս  կծիկն  ահա `  վիթխարի  ,ինչպես  Երկրագունդը  մեր:
Այսպես – Դյուերի  կտավի վրա –
լուռ կանգնած  ես դու `
հողեղեն  որքան ,նույնքան  մեղսական ,պարզորեն  ազդու:
Իմ մտքի մեջ էլ այսպիսին  ես  դու :

Դու , իմ մտքի մեջ ,այսպիսին  ես դ ու .

Երկնային  կապույտ ` պարզ  ու  լուսավոր :Անբացատրելի 
մաքրության  խորունկ  գույներ թափանցիկ :
կապույտ  երազներ աչքերիդ խորքում ` դու  կանգ ես  առել.
մանուկդ  մեկնած  այնպես ,որպեսզի նա կարողանա
այս  ճառագայթող  մշուշի  միջից  տեսնել  այն  ճամփան ,որ դեպի  մոտիկ 
պուրակն է տանում :Իսկ  դեմքիդ  վրա `
Անդորր  ու Շնորհ –ուղեկցուհիններն  ինչպես  քո ,
այնպես  ամեն  մի  կնոջ ,որ պատրաստ  է  միշտ  թե՛  տառապելու ,
թե՛ սպասելու ,երբ  իր երեխան  առաջինն  իրեն ,հենց
իրե՛ն պիտի  այն կենտ  աբռն  ասի,որ որտեղ  որ է  կծնվի
հիմա:Եվ  հենց ինքը նա ` մեկը մայրերից ,ինչպե՞ս  պիտի նա 
չհպարտանա  նախնական  սերմով  այն հսկա  կյանքի ,որ
ինքն  է  ծնել .ինչպես  աշխարհում  յուրաքանչյուր  մայր ,որ
այս  աշխարհին մանկություն  է  միշտ  պարգևում  սիրով ` երկունքի
ցավն  իր արհամարհելով :Այդպես  արևն  է վաղ
առավոտյան  աշխարհին  տալիս  շողն  իր առաջին ` երկրային
օրվա  երեխան  նորոգ:Եվ  ով  իր  ափով  կարող  է կշռել  ավազների  մեջ  անշմարելի  մի հատիկ  ավազ,ընդունակ  է  նա զգալ  կշիռը  ողջ  մոլորակի:Այդպես  էլ  մայրը
իր երեխային  գրկի  մեջ  պահած ` ողջ Երկրագունդն `
իր գրկում  պահում :Եվ այս  պատճառով  թույլատրված  է
նրան սուրբ  կոչել:
Այսպես  `ծագելով  անջինջ  գույներից  ԱՌֆայելի,
հավասարապես  և՛ հողագունդը,
և՛ փոքրիկ  գունդը
հաստատ պահելով  ձեռքերում  քո  թույլ`
դու ,իմ մտքի մեջ,այսպիսին  ես դու:


Դու , իմ մտքի մեջ,այսպիսին ես  դու.

Քո կիսով  բացված  նրբին  շուրթերից  ոսկե  քմծիծաղն
ինքն իրեն  սահում  ու հասնում  է  ինձ,կարծես  թե
բացված  ամպերի  միջից  արևի  տաքուկ  շողն է ճառագում `
ջերմացնելով  իմ սիրտը  սառած,
իմ սիրտը  կլոր է ասես  մի Երկիր  խաղալիքային  , և նրա
փոքրիկ  ու տաք  ծոցիկում  աչում  են հունդեր ,
որ լավ  ու բարի  կարիքների  մեջ  մոռացված  էին:
Քո  շրթունքներից  աննվաճորեն  ոսկե  քմծիծաղն  ինքն  է սահում  դուրս,
ինչպես  ծիծեռնակն ` իր  լռին  բնից,որ ծվարել է  տաք
կտուրի  տակ :Ու  թռչում  է  նա `  թևերը բացած ,որ հաշիվ  տեսնի
մժղուկների հետ `  ահաբեկելով  ճղճիմ  մտքերի 
երամներն  ամեն:
Այսպես  դու ` նման  Մոննա  Լիզային,
մեր մանր  ու խոշոր թուլությունների  վրա ես խնդում,
և իմ մտքի  մեջ   այսպիսին ես  դու:

Դու,իմ մտքի մեջ ,այսպիսին ես դու.

Մշուշի  նրբին  ու   թխակապույտ  մարմաշի  միջից,վաղ առավոտյան,
իմ առջև  տեսա  մի  բոլորովին  նոր  Աֆրոդիտե:
Անշարժ  ու ճերմակ ` ոչ  վաղուց  ինքը  մարմար  էր  մի պաղ,
սակայն  դիցուհուն  իր  պատվանդանից  ցած  բերին ահա,
և  նա  թափանցիկ –կապույտ  սենյակում  դարձավ  կենդանի
և ապրող  մի  կին:Ու հավերժական  իր  անշարժությունն
ընդմիշտ  մոռացած ` մարմարը  դարձավ  նուրբ – ճերմակ
մարմին  .  որից գալիս  է վաղ  գարնանային  յասամանի  բույր:
Դեմքը`  մտախոհ  ու նույնքան  լուսե :Ու  շրթունքները `  կիսաբաց  ծաղիկ:
Կուրծքը ` կենդանի շնչառությամբ  լի:
Թխաբախումի  նմանվող  ձեռքեր  ,ու սառցակապույտ  ձյունը  մարմնի,-
ես  ցանկանում  եմ  նրան  բաղդատել լճային  ճերմակ  այն  թռչունի
հետ  ,որ լճափյան  մշուշ  է հագնում  և կոչվում կարապ,-
անդրայստեղյան ,անդրհողային և  մեզ  անհրաժեշտ,
հավե~րժ  անհրաժեշտ `  հանուն  գեղեցիկի:
Այսպես ` նկարում  Ռենուարի
գծագրում ես մի գեղեցկություն,որ  երկրային  է  և ոչ երկնային:
եվ  իսկապես  էլ այսպիսին  ես  դու ,
նույնն  ես  քնի մեջ  ու նույնը `  արթուն :
Տարբեր լինելով ` դու  միևնույնն ես:
Ինչքան  օր ` այնքան  ուրիշ  մի գույն ես:
Դու ` ամբողջական  բանականություն,
Դու `  գեղեցկություն ,բանականություն
Երկնային  ու նուրբ,
Սեղավոր  ու սուրբ:

Այսպիսին  ես  դու,
Ու լոկ  այսպես  էլ,
Միա՛յն  այսպես  էլ հարկավոր  ե ս ինձ:

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

Սևակի  թարգմանությունն  է,որ կարդացի  1  անգամ  փշաքաղվեցի, :Shok:  ...մի ալարեք,մի անգամ կարդացեք  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

ԱՆՍՊԱՍԵԼԻ  ՓՈԹՈՐԻԿ 

Գեղեցիկ  չէր ,  ես  էլ  գերված – տարված  չէի:
Կար  պաղ  գինի  միայն  ու նույնքան պաղ զրույց:
Ո՛չ  ես, ո՛չ  էլ ինքը  սիրահարված  չէինք,
Ո՛չ էլ   խոսում  էինք  հիմար  սիորւց:
Հետո ...  ինչպես  եղավ ... ու տաքացա՛վ  գինին,
Ու  տաքացավ  խո՛սքը  , ու  ...  տաքացա~վ :
Ինչքան  խմեցի  ես `  ասաց  «անու~շ  լինի»,
Ինչքա՛ն  խմեցի  ես ` այնքան գեղեցկացա՛վ,
Այնքա~ն գեղեցկացավ ,որ չեմ հիշում հիմա,
Թե  մինչև այդ  ինքը  իր ինչի՞ն  էր նման...

Հետո ,երբ դուրս  ելանք ,թվաց ,թե նա
Շրջազգե՛ստ  չի հագել,այլ ` փոթորի~կ:
Հետո ...  փոթորիկն  այդ  տեղափոխվեց  իմ  մեջ ,
Հետո ...  թոփորին  այն  փոխանցեցի  նրան`
Իմ մատների  միջով – միջոցով  իր թևի :
Հետո...  փոթորիկն  այդ մեզ  երկուսիս  քշեց,
Թավագլոր  տարավ չգիտեմ  ուր,
Բանալիով  ջարդեց  ինչ – որ  մի դուռ ,
Եվ քանի  որ  արդեն հոգնած  էր շատ `
Փոթորիկը պառկեց  մահճակալին,
Հսկա~  փոթորիկը  նեղլի՛կ  մահճակալին,
Որպեսզի  մի փոքր հանգստանա ...

Հանգստացավ ,երբ որ ...  առավոտն  էր բացվում ...

Հիմա , կանգնած  այդ  նույն  մահճակալի  դիմաց,
Փոթորկի  հետքերն  եմ զննում  ու տնտղում  `
Ո՛չ  անկողնու  վրա , այլ  իմ ներսո~ւմ :Հիմա
Մինչև  ծունկս  խրված  ինքս  իմ մեջ `
Ինչպես  ծառը ` հողում,
Ես  ճոճվում  եմ  տեղում :
Մեջս  սկսում  են արմատ ձգել
եվ ծառայի՛ն  մտքեր ,ծառի՛  մտքեր:
Ու  ես  ծառի  նման  չեմ  կարենում  լքել
Այն տեղը ,ուր տնկված  եմ:
Հիմա  ինչպե՞ս  պոկեմ ,
Ինչպե՞ս  ինքս  պոկեմ  ինձ ինձանից
Ու վեր կենամ  գնամ .
Քայլող  ծառի՞  նման ...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010), Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Jirayr24

Սարսռում եմ

Սարսռում եմ 
Հալվող-հալվող քո հպումից
Ու պաղ քամուց, 
Եվ ա°յն մտքից,
Թե կարող եմ քեզ կորցնել…

Թրթռում եմ
Բաց աչքերով խարխափումից,
Փակ թշնամուց
Եվ այն մտքից,
Որ կարող եմ շատ շոյելուց
Թռչնակի պես քեզ մեռցնել….

Դողդողում եմ
Որդուս վրա,
Եվ քո սիրո,
Բախտի~ վրա իմ ժողովրդի….

Թփրտում եմ 
Սրտի~ նման…


Խանդում եմ 

Ես խանդու՞մ եմ :

Անկեղծ ասած ,թե ամոթ չէ,
Ինձ շատ ծանոթ և շատ մոտ չէ
Այդ ահավոր խանդ կոչվածը.
Իմ մեջ , գուցե,բնությունից
Ինչ- որ բան ` անտեսված է,
Ուրիշ մի բան` տնտեսված է:

Ընդհամենը գիտեմ լոկ այն,
Որ ես այնտեղ ,որտեղ մարդիկ
Հավանաբար և խանդում են.
Բարկանում եմ – ոչ տևական,
Քմծիծաղում - անբնական,
Եվ … եղածը ես քանդում եմ:

Մեր խորտակված սերը վկա…

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.08.2010)

----------


## Jirayr24

ՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐԸ ՎԵՐՋՈԻՄ

                                1

Ճանապարհների փոշիների մեջ 
Դնում են կնիք նախարարական,
Մի կնիք,
Որին հաշվի չի առնում 
 Լոկ օրինազանց, քրեագործ քամին...

Սրտի տրոփ ու բաբախ են բաշխում 
Մայթերին անկյանք...

Վստահություն են ներշնչում հողին, 
Ա՛յն վաղընջական — հինավուրց հողին, 
Որ չի կորցնի վստահությունը...

— Այդ... իմ քայլե~րն են։ 

                             II

Մի քիչ զարմանք են պատճառում մարդկանց,
Բայց ավելի շատ` անախորժություն...

Փակ դուռ բացելու սուր ճռինչ ունեն, 
Հին դուռ փակելու ցավալի թակոց...

Ուրիշի շրթին պաղած են թվում,
Մինչդեռ այրում են իմ բերանը ` մի~շտ...

-Այդ ... իմ խոսքե~րն են:

                          III

Կանաչ մամուռից արցունք է ծորում,
Ծորում է դանդա՛ղ, 
Ծորում է անձա՛յն 
Ու մեղմիկ ճթթում
Այն քարաժայռի փոքրիկ սանդի մեջ, 
Որ ինքն է փորել:


Ճթթում Է մեղմի~կ, 
Իսկ իմ ականջում 
Դա փոխարկվում Է ահեղ դղիրդի~...

-Անքնությո~ւնս Է։

                           IV

Հանկարծ զգում եմ ինձ ազատ - այնպե՛ս, 
Ինչպես հովատակն` արոտում արձակ, 
Ինչպես կրակը` վառվող անտառում...


Թվում Է՝ կյանքում ամե~նքն են խելոք, 
Ամե~նքն են իրոք ամե~ն ինչ զգում...


-Այդ ... ես եմ երգում` 
Միայն ի՛նձ համար:

                             V

Քայլում եմ գարնան լեցուն փողոցով 
Ու չեմ նկատում մինչև իսկ կանանց, 
Որ գեղեցիկ են՝ բարկացնելո՛ւ չափ...


Քայլում եմ այնպես դանդա~ղ-գլխիկ՚ո~ր, 
Ասես փողոցն Է հանգուցվել ոտիս 
Ու խճողում Է քայլքս, խճճում...


Արփին շողերի ցած մեկնած ճանկով 
Գռուզ մազերս Է թերևս քաշում, 
Որ վառի-ցնցի և ուշքի բերի, 
Բայց ես չեմ զգում ո՛չ ցավ, 
Ո՛չ այրուցք...


Արյունս այնպես դանդաղ Է հոսում, 
Ինչպես հարթ հովտում գետը ծավալված, 
Երբ չես էլ կարող հասկանալ կարգին, 
Թե նա ո՛ր կողմից ո՛ր կողմն Է հոսում...

Մի բան եմ հիշում 
Եվ կիսատ թողած՝
Մտքով կառչում եմ մեկ ուրիշ բանի...
Ինքս ինձ խղճում. 
Ուզում եմ, որ ինձ 
Մի փո~քր սիրեն` 
Թեկուզ նպաստով...

- Այդ... ես եմ թախծում... 

                               VI

Ետ-ետ են գնում պատերը հանկարծ,
Անվերջ հեռանում,
Դառնում հորիզոն, 
Թե՞ հորիզոնն է այնքան մոտենում,
Որ եթե ուզեմ,
Որպես նոր կախարդ, 
Իմ զույգ ձեռքերով կարող եմ հունցել
Նրա կապույտը՝
Խմորի նման...


Աղմուկ ու ժխոր ողողում են ինձ,
Բայց ինձ չեն կպչում, 
Ինչպես ձկանը՝ ջուրը օվկիանի...

- Իմ... լռությո՛ւնն է

                              VII

Լռին շրթերս մի բույն են դառնում, 
Ուր թուխս է նստում քմծիծաղն ինքը...


Նայում եմ, սակայն ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում, 
Ու թե տեսնում եմ՝ 
Միայն ինքս ինձ...


Վաղուց այր հասուն՝
Զգում եմ հանկարծ,
Որ ես տակավին հասակ եմ առնում, 
Ինքս մի գլխով բարձրանում ինձնից...


Վստահությունը ստվերս է դառնում 
Կամ առաջնորդս։


-Արհամարհա՛նքս Է։

                               VIII

Երդիկի նման՝ բաց են աչքերս, 
Բերանս Է բացվում՝ մի լայն դռան պես,
Բայց նա — ծխի պես- մնում է ներսում
Ու խեղդում տան մեջ բնակվող խեղճիս...


Ճչում Է, սակայն... ինչպես քնի մեջ. 
Ճիչը դառնում Է մի խուլ փնթփնթոց ...


Եվ ի~նչ թափով Էլ ինձնից վեր նետեմ`
Նա — քարի նման – ներքև է ընկնում ...


Ու նմանվում Է մի չեղա՛ծ թվի,
Որ չի բաժանվում այլ թվի վրա...

-Այդ... իմ տանջա~նքն է:

                               IX
Հանգիստ չեն տալիս ինձ օր ու գիշեր, 
Իմ հոգսը թողած՝ 
Հոգում ձե~ր համար...


Լվացարարի տենդով են այրվում. 
Ուզում են մաքրել աշխա~րհը համայն...


Որքան քշում եմ, որ ինձնից վանեմ, 
Այնքան գազազում ու պոկ չեն գալիս` 
Մեղրի հոտ առած մեղուների պես...


Միաժամանակ պահակ են ու գող, 
Միաժամանակ ծառա են ու տեր, 
Միաժամանակ իմն են ու ձերը...

–Այդ ... իմ խոհե՛րն են:

                                    X

Ինչպես խարույկը լույս է շաղ տալիս 
Եվ անջատատում է գույն ու ջերմություն, 
Այդպես Էլ ինձանից պոկվում է ծիծաղ,
Թափում է ժպիտ, 
Եվ բարություն է կաթկթում անվերջ
Իմ դեմքից, 
Նաև հագուստի~ց անգամ...


Ինքս վերստին ինձ եմ նմանվում 
Ու ճանաչում եմ կրկին ինքս ինձ. 
Զգում եմ, որ ես իմ հորն եմ քաշել,
Եվ ինձ չի եղծել կյանքը ոչնչով...


Որտեղ էլ լինեմ`
Իմ տանն եմ զգում, 
Եվ բաց է սիրտս`
Հեռագրատան դռների նման...


Համբույրի պես է նայվածքս ջերմին,
Խոսքս` համբույրի շարունակություն,
Որից կարող են ... մանուկնե~ր ծնվել...

-Այդ ... ես եմ ուրա՛խ:

                                 XI
Նա թարգմանիչն է ձեր այն (ինչերի՞),
Որ չեն հասցրել անգամ մի՛տք դառնալ,
Այլ ընդհամենը շարժում են հոգու,
Խաղ են մկանի
Կամ արյունի եռք...

Նույն ինքը նա է,
Որ լաց է լինում
Խաղալիք ուզող ձեր երեղայի
Անմեղ աչքերով,
Եվ ժպիտ դառնում
Ձեր նորածնի երեսի վրա...

Թեպետ չգիտի ճամփան էլ ձեր տան
Եվ ո՛չ մի անգամ չի եղել այնտեղ,
Բայց ձեզ այնքան է բարեկամ ներքուստ ,
Որ նրա վրա նույնիսկ չի հաչի
Ձեր զգոն շունը...

Նա ձեր փոխարեն 
Ձեր երազներն է տեսնում քնի մեջ...

- Այդ ... ե~ս եմ որ կամ:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԹԱԽԾԻ ԵՐԿԱՐՈԻԹՅՈԻՆԸ

Քայլում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Ոտներս կարծես լինեն ուրիշինը,
Այնպե՛ս կանգ առնում,
Ուրիշն է կարծես կանգ առնում այստե՛ղ`
Այս քաղաքային լճակի առաջ,
Ու նայում այնպե՛ս,
Կարծես ուրիշի աչք եմ փորձարկում։
Եվ այս վիճակը տևում է այնքան,
Մինչև որ հանկարծ
Մի ժանիքավոր-գիշատիչ քամի
Վրա է ընկնում
Ու քաղաքային այս խեղճ լճակն է հոշոտում քինով։
Եվ ջուրը կարծես չի՛ լալիս անգամ.
Ջուրը տենդո~ւմ է...

...Միի ժանիքավոր թախիծ Էլ հիմա 
Մխվել Է իմ մեջ, ինչպես անձավում, 
Եվ հոշոտում Է իմ էությունը։

Ա~խ, փախստական իմ Էությունը պետք Է ե՛տ բերել, 
Մի կերպ ե՛տ բերել, թեկուզ խաբելո~վ, 
Թե չէ դատարկված իմ քարանձավում 
Ամայությունն է զկրտում անվերջ,
Թե չէ արթնացած իմ չղջիկներն են աչքերիս զարկվում, 
Իրենց լպրծուն թևերով կախվում իմ թարթափներից, 
Իբրև գորշ կաթիլ հոգու արցունքի` 
Ա՛յն համաչափված կաթոցքի ձևով, 
Որ ընդամենը լոկ քա՛ր չի ծակում,
Այլ համր և խուլ վայրկյաններին էլ պարգևում է ձա~յն 
Եվ դրանով իսկ կետադրում Է անտրոհ օրը.
- Կե՛տ-գի՛ծ-կե՛տ... Գի՛ծ-կե՛տ...

Ու եթե կետն ու գիծը միացնենք, 
Դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում,
Մի՞թե սլաքներն իմ ժամացույցի ետ-ետ չեն գնա, 
Որպեսզի... կրկի՛ն եղածը լինի 
Ու ներկայանա անցյա՛լը դարձյալ։ 
Մի՛թե այս «միթե» -ն 
Չի ծլարձակվում ո՛չ մի բարությամբ։

ՉԷ՛,
Երազախաբ լինելուց երբեք զավակ չի~ ծնվում... 

-Կե՛տ-գի՛ծ-կե՛տ... Գի՛ծ-կե՛տ,— 
Օտար մի ձեռք է կարծես միացնում կետն ու գիծը իրար 
Եվ դրանով իսկ չափում է մի կերպ 
Զսպանակաձն թախծի... մոտավո~ր երկարությունը...

Ու ես զգում եմ ճառքագայթների ճնշումն ինձ վրա 
Եվ ծանրությունը՝ բիբերիս խորքում։

Ու ետ դառնալով քայլում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Ոտներս կարծես լինեն ուրիշին,
Նայում եմ այնպե՛ս,
Կարծես ուրիշի աչք եմ փորձարկում.
Ու եթե թախծում՝
Ուրիշի~ սրտով...

Նույն ժանիքավոր-գիշատիչ քամին՝
Հոշոտված լճի դիակը լքած,
Իր մագիլներն է խրում գչխիս մեջ,
Նաև թիկունքիս,
Եվ չի՛ հասկանում, 
Որ իմ գլուխը իմս չէ բնավ,
Եվ ուրիշինն է թիկունքս նաև...
Մանուկներն այստեղ խաղում են գնդակ,
Մանուկներն այնտեղ գնում են դպրոց,
Մանուկներն անվերջ երթն են խանգարում
Նախրի պես անցնող մեքենաների
Եվ մի մոլորվա՜ծ-շվարա~ծ քեռու,
Որ քայլ Է փոխում ուրիշի՛ ոտքով,
Եթե նայում Է՝ ուրիշի՛ աչքով,
Եվ մտածելով գլխո՛վ ուրիշի՝
Առայժմ այն Է հասկացել միայն,
Որ երազախաբ լինելուց երբեք զավակ չի~ ծնվում...

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՆՈՐԻՑ ՉԵՆ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ,
ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ ԿՐԿԻՆ

Այդ ո՞վ է ասել ` նորից են սիրում:
Նորի՛ց չեն սիրում ,սիրում են կրկի~ն...

Ու երբ մինչևիսկ ալյուրից (դեռ տա~ք)
Դու նո՛ւյն մարմինն ես հիշում բնազդով,
Երբ հոտն էլ սուրճի նրա՛ն հիշեցնում
Եվ քո գունազարդ քնի փոխարեն
Անքնություն է փռում սպիտակ.
Երբ աստղերն իրենց կլորակ սանրով 
Մազերդ են սանրում ,իսկ դու վերստին
Շոյանքի սովոր քո մազերի մեջ
Նո՛ւյն հանգստարար մատերն ես զգում .
Երբ օտար մեկի շարժումի ,դեմքի
Նմանությունը հեռու – մոտավոր
ոտներդ է ասես դնում գիպսի մեջ,
Իսկ միտքդ բեկում այնպե՛ս կտրական,
Ինչպես լույսերի վետվետումներից 
Երկաթգծերն են կարծես ջարդոտվում.
Երբ անձրևներից հողն է ասես թթվում
Եվ ստիպում է ռունգո էլ զգալ,
որ մենակ ես դու իբրև մի ... Իգրեկ,
Իսկ ինչ-որ մի տեղ կամ հենց քո կողքին
Կա մի Իքս ուրիշ ,առանց որի դու
Խնդիր չե~ս կազմի,ո՛չ էլ կլուծես ,-
Մի՛շտ ,ամե~ն անգամ պաշարում է քեզ
Նույն զգացումը անճեղք ու անդուռ,
Եվ հասկանում ես ,որ մարդն ,ի վերջո,
Նորի՛ց չի սիրում ,սիրում է կրկի~ն,
Քանզի կա մթին մի կախյալություն
Ջղի և արյան ,հոգու ու կրէի .
Քանզի նշանը հանման – գումարման
Այդ մե՛նք չենք դնում լուծվելիք խնդրում.
Քանզի թեպետև բախտ մենք ենք փնտրում,
Բայց բա՛խտը,
Բա՛խտը,
Բա~խտն է մեզ ընտրում ...

Ուստի մինչևիսկ սիրառատ հոգին
Նորի՛ց չի սիրում ,սիրում է կրկի~ն ...

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Renata (02.10.2011), Գուգօ (30.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009), Հայուհի (25.05.2010)

----------


## Astghik

ԲԱՐԵՎ

 -Բարև,-
Մեկ հատիկ այս բա՛ռն եմ ասում՝
Կնքված անձնագիր ցույց տալու նման,
Կենսագրություն պատմելու նման,
Կամ՝ հարցաթերթիկ լրացնելու պես:
Եվ կուզենայի՛,
Շա՜տ կուզենայի,
Որ այս բառն իրոք դառնար անձնագիր
Աշխարհու՛մ համայն
Ամենքի՛ համար:
Եվ կուզենայի՛,
Շա՜տ կուզենայի,
Որ նմանապես այս բառը լիներ
Նոր և իրական մի «Բացվի՛ր Սեզամ»:
-Բարև՛,-
Ասեիր գնացքին,
Նավին
Կամ օդանավին
ՈՒ ներս մտնեիր.
«Բարևդ» իբրև տոմսակ ընդունվեր:
-Բարև՛,-
Ասեիր կնոջն անծանոթ,
ՈՒ նա քեզ սիրեր հենց նու՛յն վայրկյանին:
Կամ ներումնահայաց ժպիտով ասեր,
Թե բարևե՜լ են քեզանից առաջ:
-Բարև՛,-
Ասեիր, և պարզ երկինքը
Իսկույն անձրևեր, եթե պետք է դա:
 -Բարև՛,-
Ասեիր լռակյաց հողին,
Եվ նա ծլարկեր ու հասկավորվեր:
-Բարև՛,-
Ասեիր մահի՛ն էլ անգամ,
Եվ նա հասկանար, որ քեզ մոտ գալով
Ինքը շտապե՛լ, շա՜տ է շտապել...
-Բարևը- դառնար իրական ու նոր մի ..... «Բացվի՛ր Սեզամ»:
Եվ այն ժամանակ եթե արջին էլ ասեիր 
-Բարև՛,-
Նա էլ միգուցե հենց նույն վայրկրանին
Խաղալիք դառնար մեր մանկան համար,
Եվ մի այնպիսի կարգին խաղալիք,
Որ ո՛չ լարվում է, ո՛չ էլ հասարակ բանից փչանում:
Այսպես է ոձը՝ ծերերի ձեռքին ձեռնափայտ դառնար,
Կոկորդիլոսը դառնար պահարան խաղալիքների,
Կախարան դառնար եղջերուն վայրի,
Եվ փոթորիկը՝ բեմի պարախումբ,
Մարդն էլ՝ Մա՛րդ իրոք...
Անկարելի բան աշխարհում չկա՜.
Եթե աշխարհում իշխում է բարին,
Որ մեր բերանում դարձել է 
-Բարև՛.
ՈՒրեմն՝ անձնագիր ցույց տալու նման,
Կենսագրություն պատմելու նման
Կամ հարցաթերթիկ լրացնելու պես՝
-Բարև՛,-
Քե՛զ 
ՈՒ
Ձեզ,
Ծանո՜թ-Անծանո՜թ իմ սիրելիներ:
Թող անկարելին դառնա կարելի
Աշխարհու՛մ համայն,
Ամենքի՛ս համար,
Դառնա կարելի վաղն ու հենց հիմա,
Դառնա կարելի մե՛կ բառով.
-Բարև՛...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՍԵՐԸ

Պե՛տք չէ, սիրելի՜ս.
Զո՜ւր ես երդվում:

Առանց երդման էլ ես հավատում եմ,
Որ հիմա օրըդ մի դար է տևում,
Որ փուշ կարոտը քեզ ծվատում է,
Որ գիշերն ի լույս չես քնում հաճախ,
Որ իմ անունն ես կրկընում հաճախ,
Որ աղջկական քո մաքուր բարձին
Թեքված ես տեսնում մի ծերուկ արծիվ
(Անգղ էլ լինեի՝ արծիվ է թվում),
Որ քեզ աշխարհոէմ ոչի՜նչ չի թովում,
Որ առանց սիրուս կյանքդ կորած է,
Որ...

Գիտե՛մ, ջա՜նըս.
Զո՜ւր ես երդվում:

Բայց գիտեմ և այն,
Ինչ դո՛ւ չգիտես.

Առաջին սերը, ինչպես որ հացը,
Ի՜նչ էլ որ անես՝ միշտ կուտ է գնում...

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Renata (02.10.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՄԱՐԴ ԷԼ ԿԱ, ՄԱՐԴ ԷԼ

Մարդ կա ՝ ելել է շալակն աշխարհի,
Մարդ կա՝ աշխարհն է շալակած տանում...

Դու, որ սխալվել, սակայն չես ստել,
Կորցրել ես հաճախ, բայց նորից գտել.
Դու, որ սայթաքել ու վայր ես ընկել,
Ընկել ես, սակայն երբեք չես ծնկել,
Այլ մագլցել ես կատարից-կատար,
Ելել ես անվերջ, բարձրացել ես վեր՝
Քո ահեղ դարից առնելով թևեր...
Ելել ես, որ ողջ աշխարհը տեսնես,
Որ անօրինակ քո դարը տեսնես,
Բոլոր կերպերով դու նրան զգաս,
Շահածով խնդաս, կորուստը սգաս...
Ելել ես իբրև նրա մունետիկ,
Որ նրա հեռուն զգաս քեզ մոտիկ,
Որ ճշմարտության ափերը տեսնես
Ծպտըված ստի խաբելը տեսնես,
Որ չվախենաս, որ չվարանես՝
Անարդարության դեմքը խարանես...
Ահա, թե ինչու դու այսքան տարի,
Դու, որ հարազատ ծնունդն ես դարի,
Քայլում ես անդուլ, առաջ ընթանում,
Քայլում ես այպես ծանր ու վիթխարի,
Ասես աշխարհն ես շալակած տանում...

Մարդ կա՝ աշխարհն է շալակած տանում,
Մարդ կա՝ ելել է շալակն աշխարհի...

Նա, ով ելել է շալակն աշխարհի,
Աշխարհում երբեք թաց տեղ չի քնում, 
Գիտի, թե ու՛մ հետ և ու՛ր է գնում,
Ու՛մ մեռելին է անարցունք լալիս,
Ու՛մ խոսքի վրա ստից ծիծաղում,
Ու՛մ հետ դինջ նստած նարդի է խաղում,
Հարկ եղած դեպքում և տանուլ տալիս...
Վերից է նայում ցածրում կանգնածին,
Չի նայում երբեք ներքև ընկածին.
Վերև կանգնածի աղջկան, որդուն,
Սիրուհուն անգամ ու քարտուղարին
Ո՜նց է քսմսվում ու շողոքորթում...
Որտեղ մի պատառ չաղ ու յուղալի՝
Կանգնած է այնտեղ նա երկյուղալի.
Հեշտ զրպարտում է՝ երբ տեղն է գալիս,
Նույն հեշտությամբ էլ իր մեղքն է լալիս...
Ամե՜ն ինչից շատ, ամե՜ն ինչից վեր,
Հարազատ մորից ու որդուց ավել,
Աշխարհում նա իր աշխարհն է սիրում...

Սու՛տ է: Նա այնտեղ իր շահն է սիրում:

Ամե՜ն ինչից շատ, ամե՜ն ինչից վեր,
Նա պատմության մեջ իր դարն է սիրում...

Սու՛տ է: Նա դարի ավարն է սիրում:

Ամե՜ն ինչից շատ, ամե՜ն ինչից վեր,
Մեր կյանքն է սիրում, մեր նորն է սիրում...

Սու՛տ է: Նա միայն իր փորն է սիրում:

Ամե՜ն ինչից շատ, ամե՜ն ինչից վեր,
Գաղափարական իր հորն է սիրում...

Սու՛տ է: Ո՛չ հորը, ո՛չ մորն է սիրում,
Թանկ չէ ո՛չ որդին, և ո՛չ էլ թոռը:

Ամե՜ն ինչից շատ, ամե՜ն ինչից վեր,
Սիրում է կյանքում նա իր... աթոռը:
Աթոռն է սիրում
Ու նրան տիրում.
Ցանկացած գնով ելնում է նա վեր,
Փորձում է թռչել նա առանց թևեր,
Անվերջ սողալով առաջ է գնում,
Գնում է այսպես... և տարեց-տարի
Ելնում է այսպես... շալակն աշխարհի:

Մարդ կա՝ աշխարհն է շալակած տանում,
Մարդ կա՝ ելել է շալակն աշխարհի...

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Smokie (13.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009), Մաեստրո (24.12.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՑԱՎՆ Է ՀԱՃԱԽ ԱՌԱՋ ՄՂՈւՄ

Անհարմար է բոբիկ քայլել,
Այս կոշիկն էլ շատ է նեղում:
Ինչպե՞ս քայլել առանց ուղու,
Այս ճամփան էլ շատ է շեղում:
Դոփել տեղու՞մ: Բայց դրանից
Ո՛չ կոշիկըդ կլայնանա,
Ո՛չ էլ ցավը կմեղմանա...

Ցա՜վն է հաճախ առաջ մղում

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Renata (02.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԽԵՆԹԸ

Ես նայում եմ իմ ձեռքերին,
Ա՛յնպես նայում,
Որ դիտողը ինձ կարող է խենթ համարել:
Նայո՜ւմ-նայո՜ւմ, 
Շուռ ու մուռ եմ տալիս այնպե՛ս,
Քարկըտիկ եմ կարծես խաղում առանց քարի:
Ու նրանց հետ խոսում եմ ես 
(Նաև խոսո՜ւմ)
Եվ համարրյա նույն լրջությամբ,
Ինչպես Համլետ արքայազնը՝ լերկ գանգի հետ, 
Որովհետև... այս ձեռքե՜րը,
Միայն սրա՛նք,
Սրա՜նք պիտի լոկ վկայեն,
Թե եղե՞լ ես դու իմ կյանքում, 
Ունեցե՞լ եմ երբևէ քեզ, 
Զգացե՞լ եմ քեզ՝ համի պես,
Ապրե՞լ եմ քեզ՝ ցավի նման: 
Այս ձեռքե՛րը,
Միայն սրա՛նք, 
Սրա՜նք պիտի լոկ վկայեն, 
Որովհետև...
Ինձ եղածը մտապատրանք է լոկ թվում,
Կարդացած վե՛պ,
Ուրիշ մեկի պատմած երա՜զ: 
Ու չեմ հիշում մինչև անգամ քո դեմքը ես.
Տանջում եմ ինձ,
Չեմ ներում ինձ,
Ատում եմ ինձ,
Բայց... չե՜մ հիշում դեմքըդ անգամ:

Միայն սիրված ու համբուրված աչքերը քո,
Ասես քեզնից ընդմիշտ պոկված,
Ուր նայում եմ՝ ինձ են նայում, 
Ուր նայում եմ՝ գտնում են ինձ, 
Այն Բախտի պես,
Որ դիցապաշտ հին հույներին
Հետևում էր ամբողջ կյանքում...

Անգամ դեմքդ չեմ հիշում ես...
Ու թե հիշեն՝
Միայ՛ն սրանք,
Լոկ ձեռքե՜րըս պիտի հիշեն
Ու վկայեն, որ դու կայի՛ր,
Որ դու եղա՛ր: 
Իրո՜ք եղար: 
Միայն սրա՛նք պիտի հիշեն
Քո ձևե՛րը,
Մա՛շկը, Հո՛տը,
Սարսո՛ւռը,-
Քեզ՝ ամբողջովի՜ն...

Ու չնայե՞մ իմ ձեռքերին
Ու չնայե՞մ այնպե՛ս, այնքա՛ն, 
Որ դիտողը ինձ կարծի... խենթ:

Ու թե կարծի՝ կսխալվի՞...

----------


## Լէգնա

Անկեղծ ասած


Անկեղծ ասած` այս ամնեից ես հոգնել եմ,
Ես, սիրելի՛ս,որ քեզ սիրել և օգնել եմ.
Ձեռք եմ պարզել , հույս եմ տվել,
Վատդ թողած` լավդ թվել,
Հավատացրել , հավատացել,
Թե իմ առաջ դուռ ես բացել `
Չտեսնված, չեղած մի դուռ:
Սակայն ի՞նչ եմ ստացել
Այդ ամենին ի տրիտուր:
Անկեղծ ասած` ոչինչ չկա, և ոչ էլ կար:


Անկեղծ ասած` դու բնավ էլ ա՛յն չես եղել,
Ա՛յն չես եղել, ինչ որ ես կարծել երկար,
Ու՞ր ես, ասա՛, դու ինձ մղել:
Ճիշտ ճամփից ես միայն շեղել:
Սուտ խոստումով կապել ես ինձ,
Մանկան նման խաբել ես ինձ,
Ու չես տվել ոչի~նչ, ոչի~նչ:
Իսկ այն, ինչ որ ինձ ես տվել,
Արժանի չէր ո՛չ քեզ, ո՛չ ինձ:

Անկեղծ ասած` քո տվածից ես հոգնել եմ:

Ինքդ գիտես` որքան ձգտել ու տքնել եմ,
Որ դու ... որ դու նման լինես իմ երազին:
Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս` ի՛նչ դուրս եկավ.
«Տղան հասավ իր մուրազին,
Դուք էլ հասնեք ձեր մուրազին»:
Հեքիաթն, այո, միտքս ընկավ...
Դու` հեքիաթում հրաշք աղջիկ,
Այնիչ կյանքում` ինչ-որ... չղջիկ,
Որ ոչ թռչուն, ոչ էլ մուկ է...

Անկեղծ ասած` զուր էր ամբողջ այս աղմուկը:

Անկեղծ ասած` նեղանում ես, թե լրջանում,
Մե~կ է հիմա: Էլ չեմ գցի ինձ սար ու ձոր,
Անկեղծ կասեմ` հեքիաթն ինչով է վերջանում.
Ցած է ընկնում երեք խնձոր-
Մեկ` ասողին, 
Մեկ` լսողին,
Մեկ էլ... ինձ պես գիշեր ու զօր 
Հիմարաբար սպասողին...

Անկեղծ ասած` հեքիաթներից ես հոգնել եմ...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Հայուհի (07.08.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Ձյունը

Սիրում եմ ես ձյունը:

Սիրում եմ ես ձյունը,
Երբ նա իջնում է 
Անտես երկինքներից այս մայթերին,
Եվ մեծաքա~յլ , դանդա~ղ դու շրջում ես,
Ինքդ էլ չիմանալով անրջում ես
Այն, ինչ կյանքով վեհ է և անթերի:


Սիրում եմ ես ձյունը:



Երբ նա իջնում է ,
Դու հիշում ես հանկարծ 
Անցած տարիներիդ խայտանքը մանկական,
Եվ քաղցրորեն սիրտդ քեզ տանջում է:
Դու հիշում ես հանկարծ
Երբեք չմոռացված այն աղջկան,
Որի թարթիչներին իջած ձյունը 
Լսելի է դարձել սրտիդ բաբախյունը…

Սիրում եմ ես ձյունը:


Երբ նա իջնում է,
Ինքդ էլ չիմանալով` անրջում ես,
Որ գալիքը, վաղը,որ ապագան
Քեզ չտեսած անգամ`
Ճանաչում է,
Եվ հաճույքից սիրտդ խենթորեն ուռչում է.
Քաղցր է թվում ,որ դու
Այս կյանքում չես ծնվել օրապակաս,
Որ ապրում ես,որ կաս,
Որ շնչում ես….



Սիրում եմ ես ձյունը:
Երբ նա իջել է,
Երբ իջել է նաև լռությունը,
Եվ մեծաքայ~լ, դանդա~ղ, լուռ շրջելով,
Դու զգում ես նրա փխրության վրա
Քո մարդկային մարմնի ծանրությունը:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

Պատրանք 
Ուտելուց առաջ նայում եմ մի պահ
(Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ դու էլ նայես),

Մեջտեղից կիսված խնձորի վրա,
Ինչպես որ Երկրի կիսագնդերին,
Լեռնաշխթաներ կան յուրահատեսակ,
Քարափնե~ր ու վիհ,
Ծովե~ր ու ծոցեր
Եվ , դժբախտաբար, սահմանագծե~ր...

----------


## Լէգնա

Երկու սիրո արանքում

Մի անինքնասեր տգեղ կնոջ պես
Սիրահարվել է ինձ տխրությունը,
Որին չեմ սիրում
Եվ այդ պատճառով
Նա իր հագուստն ու անունն է փոխում –
ՄԵրթ ` կոչվում թաղիծ,
Մերթ` կարոտ,
Մերթ` վիշտ,
Ցավ կամ տրտմություն:
Հետապնդում է 
Ու չի հասկանում,
Որ մենք չենք սիրում հետապնդողին,
Որ մենք սիրում ենք ու գերվում նրանա,
Ում դուր չենք գալիս:
Ես էլ իմ հերթին
Իմ ամբողջ կյանքում
Հետապնդում եմ ուրիշին`
Նրան,
Որ նույնպես , դիտմամբ,
Անունն է փոխում –
Այն հույսով գուցե,
Թե մոլորվելով `
Հետքն իր կկորցնեմ –
Մեկ խնդություն է անվանում իրեն,
Մեկ ` ուրախություն,
Կայտառություն է
Կամ պայծառություն :
Հետապնդում եմ 
Ու չե~մ դադարի,
Մինչև նա, անուժ,
Մինչև նա, տրված,
Ինձ չասի.
<Քոնն եմ>:

Վկան `
Այն կանայք,
Որոնց ոչ անունն ու ոչ էլ հասցեն 
Նշել չեմ կարող...

----------


## Լէգնա

Լավագույնը
Լավագույն ժպիտ ասվածը , անշուշտ,
Փակ աչքերովն է:

Իսկ լավագույնը երազանքների`
Բաց աչքերովը:

Լավագույն երգը
Բաց պատուհանից – հեռվից լսածն է:

Լավագույն խոսքը 
Լռության խորքում լռին ասածն է:

Լավագույն ազգը այն է, երևի ,
Որ չի կամանեում հսկա կայսրություն:

Լավագույն հավատն այն է, որ երբեք
Չի դառնում կրոն:

Լավագույն դիմակն այն է, անակասկած,
Որ կոչվում է դեմք:

Լավագույն դերը`
Վատ խաղացվածը:

Լավագույն սերը `
Կիսա~տ թողածը:

Լավագույն տանջված ու տառապածը
Վարդն է<երգերու>:

Լավագույն կապիկն աշխարհում <Էլի~>
Մարդն է երևի:

Լավագույն մարդն էլ <ոչ մի երևի>
Ներեցեք... ես եմ...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԵՐԲ ԱՉՔԵՐՆ ԵՆ՝ ՍԱՌՈՒՄ

Մենակություն բառից դողդողում է օդը իմ սենյակի
Ու ես հասկանում եմ,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...

... Երբ աչքերն են սառում՝ 
Ասում են, թե՝ ա°յ- ա°յ՝ մարդ Է գալու: 
Դա եթե սուտ չէ, 
Ապա բարություն Է, 
Որ ծնվել Է միայն խեղճությունից: 
Իմոնք Էլ են սառում։ 
Սակայն դու չե~ս գալու։ 
Դու չե±ս կարող ։ Գիտե~մ
Եվ օդը սենյակիս
Պիտի շարունակի մենակություն բառից անվերջ դողալ` 
Հարուցելով իմ մեջ այն միտքը հին, 
Թե վիհերը գուցե նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի :

Իսկ թե վիհերն իրոք նրա համար են լոկ, 
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի` 
Այդ դեպքում ես 
Ինչպե±ս անեմ. 
Կո՛ւժ չեմ, 
Կուժկոտրո~ւկ եմ.
Չե՛մ կոտրվում, միայն փետրվո~ւմ եմ, 
Եվ դրանից արդեն ես հոգնել եմ, 
Ինչպես թուղթն Է հոգնել իմ ջանքերից`
Հեռվից-հեռու ասել քեզ երկու բառ,
Որ կարող Է նո՛ւյնքան ինձ թարգմանել
Որքան թարգմանում Է ինքնաթիռին հավը...

Սուտ կա, որ ճիշտ արժե:
Ու ես հավատամ եմ մեր հնարած ստին,
Թե չենք կորցնի իրար:

Վախ կա, որ մահ արժե։
Ու ես վախենում եմ, թե կհաղթի կյանքը,
Եվ կմնամ ցավի խեղճ պատմաբան միայն:

Ու, վերջապես, քայլ կա, որ հենց թռիչք արժե:
Եվ ինձ դուրս եմ քաշում իմ մտքերի միջից, 
Ինչպես առողջ ակռան բերանից են քաշում։

Բայց հոգնել եմ արդեն 
Եվ Հոգնել եմ այնքան, 
Որ չեմ զգում ոչի~նչ, 
Ցա°վ չեմ զգում անգամ։

Ա~յ թե հնար լիներ չզգալ նաև,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԵՐԱԶՈԻՄ ԵՄ
Հասակս առած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն, 
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն...

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի քեզ փախցնեմ 
Ու Հետս առած՝ ղաչաղ դառած՝ թեզ թռցնեմ 
Անտակ ձորից, գարնանային գիժ գետակից, 
Եվ ինչ ուզես՝ գտնեմ անգամ քարի~ տակից.
Թե սոված ես`
Կերակըրեմ եղնիկների համեղ մսով,
Թե ծարավ ես՝ 
Քեզ մոտենամ ցողով լեցուն ծաղկե թասով,
Թե դրսում ես՝ 
Պալատ դառնամ հանկարծակի,
Թե մրսում ես՝
Կրակ խլեմ և կայծակից,
Խփված արջի ոսկորներից խարույկ վառեմ, 
Խարույկի մոտ քո պաղ խոսքից իսկույն սառեմ, 
Սառցի մեջ էլ կրակ կտրեմ խոսքից քո ջերմ...

Բայց ես հիմա այն պատանի տղան հո± չեմ։ 
Հասակս առած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն, 
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն։

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի մի օր աշխարհ զարմացընեմ. 
Հին ջութակի յոթ լարի մեջ մի ութերորդ լար մտցընեմ 
Ու նվագեմ։
Չնվագե~մ, այլ սար ու քա՛ր լացացընեմ։
Եթե ինչ֊ որ տեղդ է ցավում,
Իսկույն բուժեմ՝ լոկ հայացքո~վ...
Մի հինավուրց քարանձավում, 
Աստվա~ծ գիտի ինչ հրաշքով, 
Բոլոր մեռած լեզուներով գրքեր ճարեմ 
Եվ բոլորր.., ե°ս վերծանեմ...

Գնամ մտնեմ Վանա լճի խորքերն անտակ 
Եվ ի~նչ — գտնեմ հին հայկական հազա՛ր քանդակ... 
Մի օր հանկարծ ջղայնանամ ու վերցընեմ 
Մթնոլորտը մեկ այլ օդով թարմ ացընեմ...

Արեգակի, լուսնի լույսով պատեր ծեփեմ, 
Խարույկների հոսուն բոցից սարքեմ սեպեր, 
Գրեմ վեպե՛ր,
Եվ ի~նչ վեպեր...

Հասակս աոած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն, 
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն...

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի 
Ես վերստին դաոնամ ջահել 
Իբրև հայտնի մարմնամարզիկ, 
Մրցանակներ անվերջ շահեմ.
Թե դեո պիտի չեմպիոն դաոնամ ես շախմատի
Եվ, համաձայն պատվիրանին սուրբ Մահմադի,
Բերան չառնեմ օղու, գինու ոչ մի կաթիլ.
Ծխախոտով էլ չպիտի թունավորվեմ`
Իմ իսկ ձեռքով էլ չպիտի տնավերվեմ,
Էլ չպիտի ուրիշներով տարվեմ —գերվեմ...
Միայն պիտի մեկին սիրեմ, մեկից սիրվեմ...

Այս հմայիչ երազներից գեթ երկուսը կկատարվե±ն։ 
Եմ կարող եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցի°ն էլ.

— Միայն մեկը
և - վերջինը..

----------


## Լէգնա

ՄԻՋԱԿԵՏԻ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ
Ես՝ Հաբեշի ու նեգրի պես սևամորթըս,
Ինձ ժպտացող ատամներիդ փղոսկըրի 
Լուսեղ փայլից ճերմակել եմ կարծես հիմա...

Ես՝ բառերի խոշորածախ վաճառորդըս, 
Սնանկացած եմ ինձ զգում քո խոսքերից, 
Որ մանրամաղ անձրևի պես սողոսկելիս 
Չե~ն հարցնում թույլտվություն, 
Տեղ չեն խնդրում իրենց համար։

Իսկ խոսում ես... հազա~ր ու մի դատարկ բանից.
Թե չես սիրում ձմեռ ու թութ,
Թե պաշտում ես լեռ ու ամառ,
Թե դժգոհ ես քո նոր շորի նեղ գրպանից,
Թե կինոյում մեկն ինձ շատ է նման եղել,
Թե ինչ լավ է, որ չեմ պահում կյանքում բեղեր,
Թե,., վերստին ետ ես դառնում շոր ու կարին
Կամ երազում, որ «չորսերըդ» դառնան §հնգեր¦
Եվ ...չես զգում,որ –հրաշքո~վ- տասը տարին 
Մեկ վայրկյանում ուսերիցըս վայր Է ընկել։

Ու չե~մ զգում... 
Շարունակում ես բլբլալ, 
Ծիծաղում ես դատարկ բանից, 
Դատարկ բանից պատրաստ ես լալ.
Հարց ես տալիս, 
Զարմանալի հստա~կ հարցեր 
Եվ մեջընդմեջ... պաչպչում ես,
Պաչպչում ես այնպես, կարծես
Քո հապշտապ բլբլոցն ես կետադրում...

Քո հապշտապ բլբլոցն ես կետադըրում դու մերթ ընդ մերթ, 
Եվ չգիտես, որ անհամբեր միջակետի եմ սպասում՝ 
Երկարատև~ - շարունակվո՛ղ մի համբույրի:
Եվ չգիտես,
Որովհետև թեպետ արդեն տասը տարին 
Մեկ վայրկյանում ուսերիցս վայր Է ընկել`
Դարձել եմ քեզ հասակակից ու դասընկեր, 
Սակայն ունեմ տարիքային մի թուլություն. 
Համբույրի և պաչի միջև 
Դեռ դնում եմ տարբերություն...

----------


## Լէգնա

ՄԻ°,ՄԻ ...

Մի՛ չարանա վրաս:
Եվ իմ մեղքը ի՞նչ է։
Սովա±ծ թե կուշտ եմ ես`
Կարևո~ր չէ բնավ։
Խաշ մեջտեղում չկա ։
Բայց սխտորի հոտը
Նվաճել է հիմա և աննվաճ օ~դը:
Ես փորձում եմ գոնե քիթըս բռնել։
Եվ իմ մեղքը դա± է։
Մի՛ չարանա վրաս։

Մի՛ տանջիր ինձ հարցով։ 
Լոկ ա՛յն գիտեմ հիմա,
Որ լոտոսի համար չարժե՛ սարքել ճահիճ 
Եվ ծով չորացնել՝ ակվարիումի համար... 
Մեծ տուրք կվճարեմ ես լռության դիմաց, 
Միայն թե, խնդրո~ւմ եմ, 
Մի՛ տանջիր ինձ հարցով։

Եվ մի° հուսադըրիր։ 
Ես չե~մ հուսահատվել։
Իմ տարիքում, ճի՛շտ Է, Էլ չեն առնում հասակ, 
Բայց մարդն Էլ Է ընձուղտ, 
Եվ իմ վիզը հիմա 
Երկարում Է — ձգվում 
Ու բարձրանում
Այս բազմահարկ բոլոր շենքերից վեր, 
Որ պաղ հորիզոնից մի բերան մով պոկի
Ու որոճա~ դանդաղ: 
Ինձ մի° հուսադրիր:

Մի՛ նկատիր նաև;
Ես այլևըս չկա~մ,
Ինչպես չկա երկինք
(Լուրթը խաբկանք է լոկ).
Ինչպես չկա եվ ջու~ր
(Կա «երկու հաշ, մեկ օ»).
Ինչպես չկա և սե~ր
( Դու ապրում ես հեռվում):
Թող չլինի և ա~չք:
Մի° նկատիր դու ինձ...

Եվ մի° փնտրիր իզուր:
Ես կլինեմ ու կամ:
Չէ± որ հետք են թողնում մինչև անգամ պորտով:
Ես սողալու հարմար հարմարություն չունեմ 
Չունեմ նաև թևեր, 
Բայց ունեմ ձեռք մի զույգ,
Որոնցով ես հիմա իմ աչքերն եմ փակում 
Քեզ ` չեմ ուզում տեսնել, 
Իսկ դու ինձ մի՛ փնտրիր...

----------


## Լէգնա

ԿՈՐՑՐԵՑԻ ԵՎ ԳՏԱ


Եվ սկսվում եմ կարծես
Ու գալիս եմ այնտեղից,
Ուր շողերը տակավին բազմագույն են,
և որտեղ
Քամիներն են գոյանում...

Կորցրեցի և գտա...

Ու ձեռքերըս համրացած
Սկսում են նորից-նոր հնչեղություն ստանալ...

Եվ հավատում եմ նորից,
Որ այս անգամ ես ու դու
Կկառուցենք վերջնական բաբելոնյան աշտարակ`
Մի°շտ խոսելով նո°ւյն լեզվով...

Ու չեմ անցնում այլևս քնի կողքով։
Ես հիմա,
Արդեն հոգնած, բայց հանգիստ՝
Մե՛կ վայրկյանում կքնեմ արշալույսի ձեռքերին,
Մանկան նման անխռով...

Ու դեռ եթե չեմ քնում,
Ապա լոկ այն պատճառով,
Որ զգում եմ, թե հիմա ես կարող եմ և կանեմ
Ա՛յն, ինչ անվերջ կամեցել և ուզել եմ ո~ղջ կյանքում. 
Խոսել առանց որևէ բաղաձայնի՝
ղողանջել 
Համատարած — համասփյուռ ձայնավորո°վ միմիայն...

Ու ժպտում եմ ես կրկին,
Ու բարի եմ ես այնքան,
Որ կարող եմ նմանվել այն արագիլ թռչունին,
Որին հարց են երբ տվել,
Թե ինչո±ւ է նա կանգնում իր մի ոտին շարունակ,
Պատասխանել է այնպես.
Կարծես թե ես եմ հուշել,
- «Որպեսզի բեռն աշխարհի թեթևանա գեթ մի քիչ¦...
Եվ այս բոլորը՝
միայն
Երկու բառի շնորհիվ.
-<Կորցրեցի > և <գտա>...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

ԿԱՐԾՈԻՄ ԵՄ


Ես կարծում եմ. երբ խ որ վերքից 
Մարդ ժպտում է համառությամբ, 
Այդ ժպիտը վերջ ի վերջո 
Փոխարկվում է ծամածռության...

Ես կարծում եմ, երբ որ ջուրը 
Վարարում է, ելնում ափից, 
Թույլտրվություն չի վերցնում 
Իրեն հսկող նեղ քարափից ...

Ես կարծում եմ. պաղն ավելի 
Լավ ես զգում ամռան շոգին, 
Դողն ավելի լավ ես զգում
Ձմռան բքին...

Հողն ավելի լավ ես զգում
Այն ժամանակ,
Երբ նա հանկարծ տատանվում Է
Քո ոտքի տակ...

----------


## Լէգնա

Անուղղելին


Ես զբաղված եմ քո պակասները լրացնելով,
Արբունքահասիդ նորի°ց ու նորի~ց վերածնելով:


Ամենից առաջ `անունդ եմ փոխում. օտա°ր մի անուն,
Իսկ ինքդ` այքան հա~յ ու հարազա°տ:եվ չեմ հասկանում,
Թե այսքան տարի ինչպե±ս ես եղել դեռ անչափահաս,
Եթե ես վաղու~ց սպասել եմ քեզ ա°յս տեսքով ահա:


Հետո ` ուզում եմ ուզացս անես առանց իմ խոսքի:
Ուզում եմ նաև հանել մի առու մազերիդ հոսքից
Ու տան~լ –տանե~լ , իմ տանջված – խանձված երեսին կապել:
Ուզում եմ նաև մատներիտ տեսքով նոր մոմեր թափել,
Այսինքն ` լապեր, որ պիտի լույս տան գիտե±ս մենակ ում.
Լոկ սիրողների~ն, և այն էլ միայն գողտրիկ սենյակում:

Եվ հոնքերիդ եմ կեռություն տալիս,
Ու սրունքներիդ` քիչ իլիկություն,
Մեջքդ թողնում եմ այնպես, ինչպես կա,
Իսկ ամբողջ մարմնիդ` մի~ քիչ լիքություն:

Փոխում եմ նաև...Շա~տ բան եմ փոխում ու սրբագրում.
Ավելին` ջնջում, պակաս-թերատին տալիս եմ լրում:
Շա~տ բան եմ ուղղում , շատ ու շատ բան էլ դեռ ուղղե°մ պիտի,
Բայց ձեռք չեմ տալիս ու ձեռք չեմ տալու ...լոկ քո ժպիտին:

Ա~խ այդ ժպիտը, այդ անուղղելի°ն, որով ժպտալիս
Քո եղած - չեղած պակասներն են դու մոռանալ տալիս...

----------


## Լէգնա

Զգայախաբություն 

Ինձ մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ այնպես է թվում,
Թե ես քնել եմ այն թագուհու հետ,
Որին կոչել են Կլեոպատրա:

Քնել եմ ,հետո…առավոտ ծեգին 
Գլխատվել նրա ` ինձ շոյած ` ձեռքով:

----------


## Լէգնա

Առաջվա պես 

Ուր ես ` չկաս,
Չէ որ կայիր…
Ախ ,թե մեկ էլ
Մի օր գայիր
Ու ժպտայիր~
Առաջվա պես,
Առաջվա պես,
Հավատայիր~~~~~~………

----------


## Լէգնա

ԻՆՉՊԵ՞Ս Թէ ԲԱԽՏ ՉԿԱ...

Առանց հայելու էլ ես ինձ տեսնել գիտեմ 
Ծառաբնի՛ վրա, քո ափի մեջ։ 
Եվ այդ վայրկյաններին ես ինձ դուր եմ գալիս, 
Ինչպես դուր է գալիս ինձ իմ տղան։

Պտտեցնում եմ մատլս և... փոխարեն թելի
Մատիս փաթաթվում Է երկնի կապույտն ինքը :
Ոտներիս հետ հողն Է սիրաբանում,
Եվ խաղողի վազն Է ընձյուղ տալիս
Վառվող ծխամորճիս կրակի մեջ...

Ինչպե՞ս թե թախտ չկա, էլ նա ո՞նց Է լինում...

Եվ սխալ Է, որ մենք վայրկյաններով
Ժամն ենք չափում: Ճիշտը հակառակն Է գուցե՝
Կարճ ժամերով չափել վայրկյանները երկար...

Ա~խ այդ վայրկյանները, որ գալիս են ուշ-ուշ, 
Ինչպես մարգարեներն ու հերոսներն այն կենտ, 
Որ մի ազդ են փրկում բազկով և կամ խոսքով...

Ու ես մտածում եմ, որ հիրավի 
Ժամացույցից պիտի շինել շաքար 
Ու լուծելով ջրում՝ ըմպել կում -կում ։ 
Իբրև անքնություն փարատող դեղ։
Եվ հայելուց... պիտի կոշի~կ կարել,
Որ ոտնատակն անգամ հողը արտացոլի...

Իսկ սեփական անձի արտացոլման համար
Ձեզ հայելի պե՞տք է։
Ինձ Հայելի պետք չէ։ 
Ռետինի պես ձգվող վայրկյաններ կան, 
Երբ ինձ տեսնում եմ ես առանց հայելու էլ`
Ծառաբնի՛ վրա,
Քո ափի՛ մեջ,
Նաև ինքնահավան ինքնահոսիս ծայրի՛ն...

----------


## Լէգնա

ԱՐՇԱԼՈՒՅՍԻՑ ԱՌԱՋ

Արշալույսից առաջ քունն ավելի խորն է։

Նահանջած են լինում մղձավանջներն արդեն: 
Օդը երագներ է տեղափոխում,
Դեռ ձև ու կերպ չառած նոր երազներ պես-պես` 
Ծնված տրամայի զրրնգոցից մրսկան, 
Ողջույնի տեղ հնչող երեխայի լացից, 
Թարմ բուրմունքից հացի, 
Որ լուռ թևավորվում 
Եվ փակ մեքենայում Էլ չի~ տեղավորվում։

Հիմա հավատում են երազներին
Շատ քչերը կյանում:
Ես նրանց մեջ չկամ։
Եվ քանի որ չկամ՝
Ինձ խղճում եմ
(Նախանձելի բան չէ խելքի գալը)...

...Արշալույսից առաջ քունն ավելի խորն Է,
Բայց մոտիկ է նաև արթնացումը:
— Կբացվի նոր մի օր՝
Ինչպես աչքակապը
(Մանուկ հասակում են պահմտոցի խաղում)։
Կբացվի նոր մի օր՝
Ինչպես վիրակապը
(Երեկվա խոր վերքն է սպիացել արդեն):


Ու եթե խոր վերքն է սպացել արդեն,
Արժի՞ արդյոք հիմա,
Արժի՛ ասել արդյոք,
Որ վերքերը, ճիշտ է, լավանում են,
Բայց դրանից միշտ էլ կրճատվում է մաշկը...

----------


## Լէգնա

ԽՈՍՏՈՎԱՆՈԻՄ ԵՄ

Ես հոգնել եմ մանրաքանդակ պաղ խոսքերից: 
Լավ է լինել հմուտ դարբին, քան ոսկերիչ...

----------


## Լէգնա

ՀՐԱՎԻՐՈՒՄ - ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ


Եկե~ք, խնդրեմ, եկե~ք այսօր ու դարձեք ինձ սեղանակից`
Օգտվելով իմ այսօրվա բարենպաստ եղանակից:
Եկե՛ք այսօր ուզածի պես ուրախանանք, ուտենք–խմենք,
Չէ՞ որ նորից 
Էլ մեր մորից 
Չենք ծնվի մենք:


Թող գան, խնդրե՛մ, բոլո ր նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն 
Փայլատակել կարմիր գինու թնդությունից. 
Ուրախանալ և օտարի՛ խնդությունից,
Ովքեր գիտեն վիշտ ու ցավը ետ վանելու, 
Կյանքում լավը և առողջը հավանելու,
Գեղեցիկը ու վսեմը դավանելու 
հարգն
ու
կարգը.
Ովքեր գիտեն նաև իրենց բերնի համը, 
Թող չուշանա՛ն, թող շտապե~ն, քանի որ դեռ 
Գինի-օղին փակ շշերից դուրս չի հորդել, 
Եվ չի հասել խորովածի 
ժամն
ու 
դամը։


Բող մոտենա իմ սեղանին 
Նա՛ , ում ձեռքը կոշտացել է 
Մուրճից, բահից ու եղանից.
Ով տանջանքից կշտացել է 
Ու փնտրում է սպեղանի. 
Ով կրում է խոցերն անանց 
Աղջիկների ու գեղանի 
հարս ու կանանց։


Նա կգտնի այստեղ նրա՛նց, 
Ովքեր գիտեն երգել-պարել,
Գրկել-փարել,
Գերել-սիրել, 
Ինչպես նաև հյուրասիրել` 
Ունեցածը լավ ծախսելով, 
Ոչ թե կիտված կոպեկներին 
Հավի նման լուռ թխսելով։


Բայց ո՛չ,
այսօր
Ես կանչում եմ նաև նրա՛նց՝ 
Եվ այդ կիսատ-պռատներին, 
Այդ ձեռը փակ-ժլատներին։ 
Թող գան, մարդկանց չարքը դասվեն.
Թե կարող են՝ 
Իրենց հիմար արատներից 
Թող ամաչեն ու ետ քաշվեն.
Թե չեն կարող`
Իրենց մտքում մեզպեսներին 
Թող պարզապես հիմա՛ր հաշվեն...


Մի՛ ուշացեք, դե~հ, ձեզ մատաղ, 
Բոլորվեցեք այս կանաչին, 
Այս վիզը ծուռ ուռենու տակ, 
Եվ բաժակով այս առաջին
Նախ և առաջ «բարով տեսանք» իրար ասենք, 
Ինչպես խփել ու խմել են լուսահոգի մեր պապերը։ 
Եկեք այսօր մենք էլ, առանց ամաչելու,
Նրանց նման որկորներս լավ կարասենք
Ու նախապես թուլացնենք մեր ձիգ տված մեջկապերը,—
Այսօր մի լա~վ, ուզածի՛ս պես ուրախանանք, ուտենք-խմենք.
Չէ՞ որ նորից
էլ մեր մորից
Չենք ծնվի մենք...



Մինչ նազ անող խորովածի համ-դամը գա՝ 
Ես, տանտիրոջ իրավունքով, ձեզ թամադա։


Դե~հ, խմողաց խո՛ւմը անուշ, 
Եռեփ գինու կո՛ւմը անուշ, 
Խորովածի հո՛ւմը անուշ...


Այս մի թասն էլ՝ նրա՛նց կենաց, ովքեր կյանքում 
Թեկուզ ծանր կարիքի մեջ ու զրկանքում
Ընդունում են
Ու տանում են
Ամե՜ն հարված,
Բայց մնում են 
Էլի կյանքին սիրահարված:


Դե՛հ, վերցնենք,
Բաժակները շախով-շուխով չխկացնենք, 
Խմենք, հետո այս կենացը ծաղկացնենք. 
Ով որ երգի՝ ձայնն անսպառ,
Մատաղը՝ գառ,
Ճրագը՝ վառ...


Տեսնեմ այդ ո՞վ այս բաժակը չի պարպելու,
Տեսնեմ այ՛դ ո՞վ այս բաժակից չի հարբելու...
Այս բաժակն էլ մեր սրտից վեր բաբձրացնենք,
Քամենք այնպե՛ս, կարծես լի է... երեխեքի դառը լացով,
Խմենք, հետո բերաններս քաղցրացնենք
Նրանց թմփլիկ թուշիկների անուշ պաչով։ 
Թո՛ղ որ նրանք ծիլի նման 
Քարն էլ ճեղքեն, 
Բարով ծաղկեն 
Հեր ու մերով, 
Քույր- ախպերով։


Մեր հին գինով` և՛ս մի հին ու նոր կենաց. 
Կենացն ըմպենք հավատարիմ բոլո~ր կանանց, 
Որոնց հաճախ ցավ ենք տալիս, բայց որքան անց, 
Այնքան՝ ցավով` խելքի գալիս, 
Տարբերում ենք մամուռ– կանաչ,
էժան և թանկ,
Սեր և դյութանք։


Եկեք փութանք, 
Որ չսպառնա նրանց սիրուն ո՛չ մի վտանգ,
Եվ հավատա՛նք,
Որ մենք կյանքում 
Բախտի~ նման նրանց գտանք...


Խմենք կենացն անդավաճան ընկերության, 
Ընկերների ա~յն սերության, 
Որ մինչև իսկ չի ընդհատվում 
Աքսորի մեջ ու գերության:
Ընկե՛ր լինենք
Նույն հուզմունքի,
Համոզմունքի՛ ,
Նույն ճաշակի՛ ,
Դրոշակի՝,
Ո՛չ թե ընկեր լոկ բաժակի...


Եկեք նաև մե՛զ չզրկենք,— առանց այն Էլ
Քիչ զրկանքներ հո չենք կրել աշխարհում մենք։
Այս թասով Էլ մե՛ր կենացը եկեք խմենք։
Այս թասով Էլ տրտմությունը, 
Ցավը,
Դավը եկեք քամենք, 
Որ այսուհետ ուրախ ապրենք` 
Կարաս բանանք, տկճոր կպրենք. 
Երբեք չզգանք մեզ մենմենակ, 
Անթևթիկունք և անհենակ, 
Մեր վատ օրը հենց ա՛յս լինի, 
Հետո Էլ գան դեռ լավե~րը...


Դե՛ — հա~, քամե՛նք մեր գավերը, 
Շուռ տանք պաչենք թասի տակը...


Այս գավով Էլ եկեք հարգենք 
Եվ անթառամ հիշատակը 
Կամար-կամուրջ քաշողների, 
Սյուն ու խաչքար տաշողների, 
Սանդ ու երկանք կտրողների, 
Ելք ու ճամփա փնտրողների, 
Վանք ու պալատ շինողների, 
Կտրիճ զավակ ծնողների, 
Աղբյուր-առու սարքողների, 
Փող ու թմբուկ զարկողների, 
Ինչպես նաև հիշատակը 
Նրանց հիշող-հարգողների...


Հպարտությամբ և անհատույց երախտիքով 
Հիշենք բոլոր ընկածներին՝ 
Հերոսաբար հանգածներին
Հանուն լույսի
Եվ մե~զ համար. 
Հիշենք նաև նրանց ծնող,
Նրանց սնող,
Նրանց զինող 
Հայրենիքը հերոսամայր: 
Ակնածանքով շուռ տանք հողին
Այս մեկ բաժակ մաքուր օղին, 
Այս մի բաժակ անխառն գինին. 
Թող մայր հողը նրանց վրա թեթև~ լինի...


Տեսե՛ք, տեսե՛ք, ո~ւխ, վերջապես, 
Խորովածը մեջտեղ մտավ։


Հիմա ընտրենք մեզ իսկակա՛ն մի թամադա,
Որ, հավատա~, 
Արդեն խմած կենացներին չի հակասի, 
Այնպես, ինչպես որ մեզ նման 
Քեֆ անողի քեֆն էլ երբե~ք չի պակասի...

----------

Win Wolf (27.07.2011)

----------


## Լէգնա

ՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐԸ ՎԵՐՋՈԻՄ


1

Ճանապարհների փոշիների մեջ 
Դնում են կնիք նախարարական,
Մի կնիք,
Որին հաշվի չի առնում 
Լոկ օրինազանց, քրեագործ քամին...


Սրտի տրոփ ու բաբախ են բաշխում 
Մայթերին անկյանք...


Վստահություն են ներշնչում հողին, 
Ա՛յն վաղընջական — հինավուրց հողին, 
Որ չի կորցնի վստահությունը...


— Այդ... իմ քայլե~րն են։ 




II

Մի քիչ զարմանք են պատճառում մարդկանց,
Բայց ավելի շատ` անախորժություն...

Փակ դուռ բացելու սուր ճռինչ ունեն, 
Հին դուռ փակելու ցավալի թակոց...

Ուրիշի շրթին պաղած են թվում,
Մինչդեռ այրում են իմ բերանը ` մի~շտ...

-Այդ ... իմ խոսքե~րն են:





III

Կանաչ մամուռից արցունք է ծորում,
Ծորում է դանդա՛ղ, 
Ծորում է անձա՛յն 
Ու մեղմիկ ճթթում
Այն քարաժայռի փոքրիկ սանդի մեջ, 
Որ ինքն է փորել:


Ճթթում Է մեղմի~կ, 
Իսկ իմ ականջում 
Դա փոխարկվում Է ահեղ դղիրդի~...

-Անքնությո~ւնս Է։

IV

Հանկարծ զգում եմ ինձ ազատ - այնպե՛ս, 
Ինչպես հովատակն` արոտում արձակ, 
Ինչպես կրակը` վառվող անտառում...


Թվում Է՝ կյանքում ամե~նքն են խելոք, 
Ամե~նքն են իրոք ամե~ն ինչ զգում...


-Այդ ... ես եմ երգում` 
Միայն ի՛նձ համար:

----------


## Լէգնա

V

Քայլում եմ գարնան լեցուն փողոցով 
Ու չեմ նկատում մինչև իսկ կանանց, 
Որ գեղեցիկ են՝ բարկացնելո՛ւ չափ...


Քայլում եմ այնպես դանդա~ղ-գլխիկ՚ո~ր, 
Ասես փողոցն Է հանգուցվել ոտիս 
Ու խճողում Է քայլքս, խճճում...


Արփին շողերի ցած մեկնած ճանկով 
Գռուզ մազերս Է թերևս քաշում, 
Որ վառի-ցնցի և ուշքի բերի, 
Բայց ես չեմ զգում ո՛չ ցավ, 
Ո՛չ այրուցք...


Արյունս այնպես դանդաղ Է հոսում, 
Ինչպես հարթ հովտում գետը ծավալված, 
Երբ չես էլ կարող հասկանալ կարգին, 
Թե նա ո՛ր կողմից ո՛ր կողմն Է հոսում...

Մի բան եմ հիշում 
Եվ կիսատ թողած՝
Մտքով կառչում եմ մեկ ուրիշ բանի...
Ինքս ինձ խղճում. 
Ուզում եմ, որ ինձ 
Մի փո~քր սիրեն` 
Թեկուզ նպաստով...


- Այդ... ես եմ թախծում... 



VI

Ետ-ետ են գնում պատերը հանկարծ,
Անվերջ հեռանում,
Դառնում հորիզոն, 
Թե՞ հորիզոնն է այնքան մոտենում,
Որ եթե ուզեմ,
Որպես նոր կախարդ, 
Իմ զույգ ձեռքերով կարող եմ հունցել
Նրա կապույտը՝
Խմորի նման...


Աղմուկ ու ժխոր ողողում են ինձ,
Բայց ինձ չեն կպչում, 
Ինչպես ձկանը՝ ջուրը օվկիանի...


- Իմ... լռությո՛ւնն է


VII

Լռին շրթերս մի բույն են դառնում, 
Ուր թուխս է նստում քմծիծաղն ինքը...


Նայում եմ, սակայն ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում, 
Ու թե տեսնում եմ՝ 
Միայն ինքս ինձ...


Վաղուց այր հասուն՝
Զգում եմ հանկարծ,
Որ ես տակավին հասակ եմ առնում, 
Ինքս մի գլխով բարձրանում ինձնից...


Վստահությունը ստվերս է դառնում 
Կամ առաջնորդս։


-Արհամարհա՛նքս Է։



VIII

Երդիկի նման՝ բաց են աչքերս, 
Բերանս Է բացվում՝ մի լայն դռան պես,
Բայց նա — ծխի պես- մնում է ներսում
Ու խեղդում տան մեջ բնակվող խեղճիս...


Ճչում Է, սակայն... ինչպես քնի մեջ. 
Ճիչը դառնում Է մի խուլ փնթփնթոց ...


Եվ ի~նչ թափով Էլ ինձնից վեր նետեմ`
Նա — քարի նման – ներքև է ընկնում ...


Ու նմանվում Է մի չեղա՛ծ թվի,
Որ չի բաժանվում այլ թվի վրա...

-Այդ... իմ տանջա~նքն է:



IX
Հանգիստ չեն տալիս ինձ օր ու գիշեր, 
Իմ հոգսը թողած՝ 
Հոգում ձե~ր համար...


Լվացարարի տենդով են այրվում. 
Ուզում են մաքրել աշխա~րհը համայն...


Որքան քշում եմ, որ ինձնից վանեմ, 
Այնքան գազազում ու պոկ չեն գալիս` 
Մեղրի հոտ առած մեղուների պես...


Միաժամանակ պահակ են ու գող, 
Միաժամանակ ծառա են ու տեր, 
Միաժամանակ իմն են ու ձերը...

–Այդ ... իմ խոհե՛րն են:



X

Ինչպես խարույկը լույս է շաղ տալիս 
Եվ անջատատում է գույն ու ջերմություն, 
Այդպես Էլ ինձանից պոկվում է ծիծաղ,
Թափում է ժպիտ, 
Եվ բարություն է կաթկթում անվերջ
Իմ դեմքից, 
Նաև հագուստի~ց անգամ...


Ինքս վերստին ինձ եմ նմանվում 
Ու ճանաչում եմ կրկին ինքս ինձ. 
Զգում եմ, որ ես իմ հորն եմ քաշել,
Եվ ինձ չի եղծել կյանքը ոչնչով...


Որտեղ էլ լինեմ`
Իմ տանն եմ զգում, 
Եվ բաց է սիրտս`
Հեռագրատան դռների նման...


Համբույրի պես է նայվածքս ջերմին,
Խոսքս` համբույրի շարունակություն,
Որից կարող են ... մանուկնե~ր ծնվել...

-Այդ ... ես եմ ուրա՛խ:




XI
Նա թարգմանիչն է ձեր այն (ինչերի՞),
Որ չեն հասցրել անգամ մի՛տք դառնալ,
Այլ ընդհամենը շարժում են հոգու,
Խաղ են մկանի
Կամ արյունի եռք...

Նույն ինքը նա է,
Որ լաց է լինում
Խաղալիք ուզող ձեր երեղայի
Անմեղ աչքերով,
Եվ ժպիտ դառնում
Ձեր նորածնի երեսի վրա...

Թեպետ չգիտի ճամփան էլ ձեր տան
Եվ ո՛չ մի անգամ չի եղել այնտեղ,
Բայց ձեզ այնքան է բարեկամ ներքուստ ,
Որ նրա վրա նույնիսկ չի հաչի
Ձեր զգոն շունը...

Նա ձեր փոխարեն 
Ձեր երազներն է տեսնում քնի մեջ...

- Այդ ... ե~ս եմ որ կամ:

----------


## Լէգնա

ԵՍ ՉԵՄ ՈՐՈՆՈԻՄ

Ես չեմ որոնում։
Որոնում Է նա,
Ով կամենում Է ինչ-որ բան գտնել, 
Իսկ ես... չգիտեմ, թե ինչպե՞ս գտնեմ


Իմ ունեցածը ցույց տալու հնար։

----------


## Լէգնա

Արդարացնում եմ 



Արդարացնում եմ 
Այս երկինք կոչված հրաշք սիրունի,
Հրա~շք սիրունի
Հիմար թվացող անտերությունը
Եվ այն,որ աստղե իր խալերի հետ 
Նա դեմքը ծածկող սև ամպեր ունի:

Արդարացնում եմ ,
Եվ անծիր ծովի այն թերությունը,
Որ…ափեր չունի:

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Սարսռում եմ

Սարսռում եմ 
Հալվող-հալվող քո հպումից
Ու պաղ քամուց, 
Եվ ա°յն մտքից,
Թե կարող եմ քեզ կորցնել…

Թրթռում եմ
Բաց աչքերով խարխափումից,
Փակ թշնամուց
Եվ այն մտքից,
Որ կարող եմ շատ շոյելուց
Թռչնակի պես քեզ մեռցնել….

Դողդողում եմ
Որդուս վրա,
Եվ քո սիրո,
Բախտի~ վրա իմ ժողովրդի….

Թփրտում եմ 
Սրտի~ նման…

----------


## Լէգնա

Խանդում եմ 

Ես խանդու՞մ եմ :

Անկեղծ ասած ,թե ամոթ չէ,
Ինձ շատ ծանոթ և շատ մոտ չէ
Այդ ահավոր խանդ կոչվածը.
Իմ մեջ , գուցե,բնությունից
Ինչ- որ բան ` անտեսված է,
Ուրիշ մի բան` տնտեսված է:

Ընդհամենը գիտեմ լոկ այն,
Որ ես այնտեղ ,որտեղ մարդիկ
Հավանաբար և խանդում են.
Բարկանում եմ – ոչ տևական,
Քմծիծաղում - անբնական,
Եվ … եղածը ես քանդում եմ:

Մեր խորտակված սերը վկա…

----------


## Լէգնա

Մարդկության կյանքը, ինչպես բոլորս էլ գիտենք, դրսևորվում է ամենից առաջ սերունդների հերթականությամբ, ըստ որում ամեն սերունդ մեռնելով չի կորչում, այլ դառնում է հաջորդ սերնդի համար «ոտի տեղ»՝ այն. իմաստով, ինչ իմաստով մեր ժողովուրդը գործածում է «ոտը տեղ բռնեց» դարձվածքը: Այս պատճառով էլ (կամ՝ այս բանի շնորհիվ էլ) մարդկության բազմադարյան մշակույթը կարելի է նմանեցնել օվկիանոսային այն կղզիներին, որոնք կոչվում են Կորալյան կամ Պոլիպյան և որոնք, ինչպես գիտենք, գոյացել են ջրային նույնանուն կենդանու կրաքարային կմախքից, կմախքի վրա՝ նոր մի կմախք, կմախքների վրա՝ նոր կմախքներ - մինչև որ ծովի մթին հատակից բարձրանա մի նոր կղզի՝ ծովի անեզրության մեջ։
Ես չգիտեմ՝ օվկիանոսներում հիմա է՞լ է շարունակվում Կորալյան կամ Պոլիպյան կղզիների գոյացումը, բայց անկասկած է, որ մշակույթի օվկիանոսում շարունակվում է ու պիտի շարոււնակվի նույն այդ լինելությունը՝ կոչվելով սերունդների հերափոխություն։




**********
Օրենքները չեն ստեղծում մարդկանց, մարդիկ են օրենքներ ստեղծում։ Ու երբ պարզվում է, ոը այս կամ այն օրենքը այլևս չի համապատասխանում նրանց ապրելակերպին ու մտածերլակերպին, ապա մարդիկ այդ օրենքը փոխում են մեկ այլ օրենքով— և դա կոչվում է բարենորոգում կամ հեղափոխություն, ըստ որում արվեստի բնագավառում կատարվող հեղափոխություններն Էլ չեն լինում անարյուն, եթե հիշենք արաբական իմաստուն այն առածը, ըստ որի «արյունն ու թանաքը նույն գինն ունեն»։


********
Կարելի է վիճարկել ամեն մի աֆորիզմ, ամեն մի առած ու ասացվածք, այդ թվում՝ նաև հայերի «երկու բարին մեկտեղ չի լինում» իմաստուն խոսքը։ Կարելի է վիճարկել, քանի որ երբեմն «երկու բարին մեկտեղ լինում է»: Արվեստի պատմությունը նման երջանիկ դեպքերում «երկու բարին» կրողին անվանում է «մեծ», «բարիների» շատության դեպքում՝ «հանճարեղ»։ Բայց ընդհանրապես, դժբախտաբար, իրոք որ «երկու բարին մեկտեղ չի լինում» , ուրեմն և պետք է ճանաչել սեփական տաղանդը և աշխատացնել շահավետորեն: Հակաոակ դեպքում «մեծի ետևից ընկնողը փոքրն էլ է կորցնում»...

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

********
Ասելիք (որ չունեն շա~տ-շատերը), և ասելու կարողություն (որ պակասում է շատերի~ն),— երկու մեծ դժվարություն, որ անկարելի է հաղթահարել կամքի կամ գիտակցության ուժով, եթե չլինի բնածին օժտվածությունը կամ ներքին կարողությունը։ Դեռևս պակասում է, տակավին թերատ է միայն մի բան՝ ամեն ինչ յուրովի ասելը։


**********
Մեկ անգամ ճամփա են գնում Արդարությունն ու Անարդարությանը և ինչպես պետք էր սպասել, նրանց մեջ կռիվ է ծագում։ Անարդարությունն սպանում է Արդարությանը և որպեսզի հանցագործության հետքերը ծածկի՝ ողջակիզում է նրա դին։ Արդարության բարեկամները, երկար որոնումներից հետո, գտնում են նրա աճյունը և այդ մի բուռ մոխրից սարքում են... թանաք։ Այն օրից ի վեր,— եզրահանգում է արաբ մեծ իմաստասերը,–Արդարությունը մեռած է աշխարհում, նա ապրում է միայն գրքերի մեջ... 
Առայժմ երկրագունդը դժվար թե գոռա. «Ոչ, նա ապրում աշխարհում»։ Ուրեմն և գիրք գրողներն էլ չպիտի մոոանան, որ Արդարության մոխրե թանաքով չակերտավոր թե անչակերտ, մակդիրավոր թե անմակդիր սուտ գրելը առնվազն անբարոյականություն է... 
«Գեղեցիկ սուտ»–ի սուտ տեսությունից բխում է մեկ ուրիշ հորդահեղուկ չարիք էլ՝ այսպես կոչված «պարզությունը»։
Ձգելով–ձգձգելով մենք «պարզ»–ը հոմանիշ դարձրինք «հասարակ»–ին, ինչպես որ, շա՜տ ափսոս, «հանրության» տեղն էլ գրանցվեց « հասարակություն»-ը։ Բայց պարզը հասարակ չէ։ Պարզ նշանակում է մաքուր (վկան՝ պարզաջրելը, պարզերեսը, պարզկան՝ իրենց ողջ շքախմբով); Իսկ «մաքուր»–ն ու «խոր»–ը, «հստակ»–ն ու «խորունկ»–ը ոչ թե ազգակից են, այլ մերձավոր արյունակից։
Գրողի գերագույն նպատակն է լինել պարզ, բայց ոչ հասարակ։ Ու հանրությանն էլ պարզություն է պետք և ոչ թե հասարակաթյուն, մաքրություն և ոչ թե ծանծաղություն։ Ուստի և գրողը կարող է ունենալ բազում ատելի բառեր, բայց ամենից աոաջ ու հետո պիտի ունենա մեկ անընդունելի բառ, որ է հասարակը։
*****

Ավանդական նման է արյան, այլ բառով ասած՝ ժառանգականության։ Դա մեզնից անկախ և մեր մեջ գործող մի այնպիսի օրենք է, ինչպես որ ժառանգականությունը ։ Եվ դրա ժխտումը հավասարազոր է կոպերով ընկույզ ջարդելուն։ Ու եթե այսպես է՝ էլ ինչո՞ւ այսքան ուժ ու եռանդ ծախսել, այդքան ջուր ու արյուն պղտորել՝ գոռալով ավանդականի մասին։ Ո՞ր որդին (այդ թվամ նաև բիճը) չի քաշում իր հորը կամ քեռուն՝ նույնիսկ հակառակ իր ցանկության։ «Կա»–ն պետք չունի հաստատման և այն էլ դատարանի վճռով։

*******

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

Ամեն զավակ կա՛մ իր հորն է քաշում, կա՛մ քեռուն։ Այս ավանդականն է։ Բայց ամեն զավակ էլ տարբերվում է իր և՛ հորից, և՛ քեռուց։ Այս էլ՝ Նորը։

*******

...Բա~ռը։ Նա նման է նորահարս աղջկա, որ միշտ հագած-կապած է, կոճկված ու ամոթխած, զգույշ ու խրտչուն։ Եվ նրան մերկ կարող է տեսնել այն տառապյալը միայն, որ սիրում է նրան իր կյանքից առավել և որին՝ երջանիկին, այդ պատճաոով էլ սիրում է ինքը բառը։
Բանից պարզվում է, որ տներ են շինում նաև... աղաքարից (Սահարայի Տեգազի քաղաքում, որովհետև դա աշխարհիս ամենաչորային վայրն է, և աղը անձրևից հալվելու վախ չունի)։ Բայց այս հեքիաթանման իրողությունը մեզ համար պարզապես նշանակում է, որ... ամեն բառ իր գործածության տեղը պիտի ունենա...
****************
Հարկավոր է կրել իր մեջ ժամանակը, սակայն կրել սրա կշիռը և ոչ թե բեռը, պահել սրա արժեքը և ոչ թե գինը, ունենալ սրա հարստությունը և ոչ թե ապրանքը, լինել նրա սնունդը և ոչ թե եվրոպացիների ասած պարտադիր ասորտիմենտը,— այլ կերպ ասած՝ դրսևորել ժամանակի ոչ թե արտահայտությունները, որոնք չեն կարող անցողիկ չլինել, այլ նրա ներքնահայտությունները, որոնք չեն կարող մնայուն չլինել։

********
Ինչքան աղքատ է միտքն ու զգացումը ` նույնքան պերճ ու սիրուն են դառնում բառերը. ինչքան մանր ու ճղճիմ են հույզն ու խոհը ` այնքան ծաղկուն ու պոռոտ է դառնում խոսքը:

*******
Անհնար է ապրել առանց հիասթափման, ինչպես որ ընթանալ առանց սայթաքումի, գործել՝ առանց սխալի, մեծանալ առանց հագուստի կարճությունն ու նեղությունը զգալու։ Ճիշտ այդպես էլ՝ ստվեր չի լինում լոկ այնտեղ, որտեղ լույս չկա, որտեղ համատարած մթություն է, և տաքության զգալու համար պարտադիր է առկայությունը սառնության։
****

Սրամտությունն էլ եղբայրներ ունի , և նրա «պստիկ ախպոր» անունը անգլիական է` հումոր:
*********
Իսկական բանաստեղծություն գրելը ինքնազատագրման պես մի բան պիտի լինի:
*****

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

...Հրաշքը, որի գաղտնիքը պարզ է բոլոր արվեստներին և կոչվում է կարճ մի բառով ` մարդ , այսինքն ` ապրում –մտորում և ոչ թե քայլք ու կեցվածք, այսինքն ` ներքին փակագծերի բացում և ոչ թե բազմապատկման աղյուսակ...
*******
Նորարար ծնվում են և ոչ թե դառնում:
*******
Լինել ապայժմեական նշանակում է լինել անէական:
*******
Ժամանակավրեպ լինելը ժամանակավոր լինել է :
*******
Բայց ժամանակակից լինելը հավասար չէ ժամանակին կից լինելուն:
*******
Չլինել ժամանակից դուրս, բայց լինել ժամանակից վեր...
*******
Ով անցյալ ունի` չի կարող հիշողություն չունենալ:
*******
Ով պատմություն ունի ` չի կարող ետ չնայել:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

Հիասթափվելս

Հիասթափվելս …
Ի~նչ ասեմ, ինչպե՞ս:
Չէ՞ որ այդ մասին խոսելու համար 
Ստիպված պիտի ես վերապատմեմ 
Իմ ամբողջ կյամքը`
Այն պահից ,երբ ես 
Ձեռքս մեկնեցի կրակի բոցին`
Կարծելով, թե դա լաչակն է իմ մոր,
Կարմիր լաչակը,
Այդ պահից մինչ երեկ իրիկուն,
Երբ…
Սակայն արժե՞ 
Աղ ցանել վերքին…


Ոչ առանց ցավի 
Այն էլ զգացի , ցավո~վ զգացի,
Որ կտրվելուց հետո է միայն 
Երևում ծառի բուն հաստությունը:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ուրիշ ես դառնում ամեն օր-
Իրենն է անում տարիքդ,
Առնելիքքդ ուրիշ է թվում,
Ուրիշ է թվում առնելիքդ,
Խստադեմ գալիքն է նայում,
Քեզանից ինչ պտի մնա,
Երբ անցնի օրվա հետ մեկտեղ
Օրերի փրփուր ալիքը:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ձեռքերը նեղուց 

Մեր ձեռքերը միացան,
Միայն երկու ձեռքերը:
Եվ մեր ձեռքերը կարծես
Ձեռքեր չէին
Այլ…նեղուց:

Ու խառնվեցինք մենք իրար,
Որպես երկու մոտիկ ծով,
Որ անջատված են վաղուց:

----------


## Լէգնա

Վերջին սփոփանք

Իմ տված հարցից
Դու լաց ես լինում,
Իսկ ես` ամոթից`
Տաք-պաղ քրտնում եմ:

Ի՞նչ ասեմ հիմա:
Գեթ մխիթարվիր,
Որ նույն համն ունեն
Քրտինք ու արցունք…

----------


## Լէգնա

Չկաս ու չես լինելու 

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Եվ առավոտը
Այնպես աղոտ է,
Ասես ցավոտ է:

… ու չե՜ս լինելու:

Եվ հորիզոնն է փակվում իմ առջև:
Նրան փակում է ո՛չ ամպի ճոթը,
Այլ քո զգեստի ամպեղեն փո՜թը:

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Եվ օդ է դարձել
Այս համատարած անտեր կարոտը:

… ու չե՞ս լինելու:


Ու թվում է, թե լուցկի մոտեցնեմ՝
Պիտի բռնկի ինքը վառ օդը:

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Ինչո՞ւ եմ, սակայն քեզ զգում այնպե՛ս,
Այնպե՜ս եմ զգում,ինչպես երևի
Ոտից նոր զրկվածն զգում է ոտը,

Որ նո՛ւյնպես չկա
Ու չի՜ լինելու…

----------


## Լէգնա

Հիմարաբար խոստովանում եմ 

Հիմարաբար խոստովանում և այն, որ ես...
Ես էլ ձեզ պես մարդ եմ ծակաչք.
Անտեր աչքս`
Թեկուզ փակած,
Չի~ կշտանում –
Ու տանջում է 
Եվ գլխիս դեմ սիրտս հաճախ
Ըմբոստանում `
Պահանջում է
Օտար այգուց վարդ ու կակաչ ,
Ուրիշների փռից ` տաք հաց.
Ծուռ է նայում օտար կնոջ,
Թե իմն անգամ լինի հնոց,
Իսկ նա` նույնիսկ ցրտից ճաքած...


Հիմա՞ր մարդն է այսքան անկեղծ խոստովանում,
Թե՞ խելոքն է ունեցածով միշտ գոհանում...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

Մեղանչել - Զղջում եմ

Պատահել է, որ չեմ սիրել,
Բայց, չգիտե՞մ ` ինչ՞ի համար ,
Չեմ զլացել անսեր տիրել.
Գրկել եմ կամ համբուրել եմ:
Չեմ ընդունել սրտիս խորքում,
Սակայն լռել – համբերել եմ:

Ես շատ հաճախ այն չեմ տվել , -
Մեղանչել եմ, - կարո~ղ էի.
Ու շատ հաճախ ցած եմ թևել,
Իսկ վեր թևել կարո~ղ էի:
Եվ փախուստ եմ ինձնից տվել`
Ուրիշ տեղ եմ իզուր չվել –
Օտա~ր ոլորտ ` օտա~ր թևով,
Մինչդեռ մնալ կարո~ղ էի,
Կարո~ղ էի և - պարտավոր:

Մեղավոր եմ հույսի համար,-
Չարդարացա~վ `
Ոչ իմ մեղքով .
Եվ կենդանի այն հավատի,
Որ քարացա~վ`
Ոչ իմ մեղքով .
Եվ այն բարի սրտի համար.
Որ չարացա~վ`
Ոչ իմ մեղքով :
Մեղանչել եմ
Եվ այն ըմբոստ երգի առաջ,
Որ խոհեմս պատառեցի.
Այն խոհերի մահվան համար,
Որոնց ծինը խաթարեցի.
Մեղավոր եմ և քո առաջ,
Որ...սիրելուց դադարեցի,
Եվ այն ներման, որ բռնությամբ
Իմ լայն սրտից վտարեցի...

Իսկ ճիշտ ասած`
Ընդհանրապես մեղա գալու քիչ բան ունեմ...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

Զարմանում եմ 

Ես, ճիշտ ասած, զարմանում եմ շա~տ բաներից,
Քիչ լավի հետ ~ ամեն տեսակ վատ բաներից,
Բայց ուզում եմ միայն մեկով բավարարվել `
Այն հոգնատանջ ճամփորդի պես այսօր վարվել,
Որ հոգնելով ճամփաներից`
Ջարդ ու փշուր կանգ է առնում
Եվ չի նայում առաջ, վար – վեր,
Ու հայացքով ետ չի դառնում –
Հոգնածորեն նայում է նա աննպատակ
Եվ այն տեսնում , ինչ ընկած է ոտքերի տակ:


Ու ես հիմա,
Որ անհարմար
Վատ բաների թավ անտառում ճամփորդելուց
Ջարդված – հոգնած`
Հանգստանում – թարմանում եմ,
Նրա պես էլ ակամայից ու ծուլորեն զարմանում եմ,
Որ –թռչնի պես – ճիշտ խոսքից է մարդը խրտնում,
Եվ ոչ երբեք սուտ խոստումի կրակոցից.
Լուսնի նման` արևից է նա սփրթնում 
Եվ շիկնում է հրախաղի սառը բոցից...
Իսկ դուք `ինչպե՞ս:
Դու՞ք էլ `ինձ պես:

Է~հ, երևի, ինձ վրա եք զարմանում...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

Տակավին հեռու է սիրուս գալուստը

Երբ հեռու է սերը նորեկ`
Ես դա լսում եմ
Ու չեմ տեսնում դա,
Ինչպես...անտառում երգող թռչունին:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինքս ինձ հյուր 

Սիրում եմ լինել ինքս իմ հյուրը
Ու հյուրասիրվել համեղ ...հուշերով,
Եվ կոչնակներ ունենալ նրանց,
Որոնց անունը ես չեմ մոռանա,
Ինչպես սեփական իմ իսկ անունը,
Բայց նաև նրանց ,անունը որոնց
Ես – մի զարմացեք - չեմ հիշում արդեն,
Եվ չի գտնվի գեթ մի մարդ կյանքում,
Որ կարողանար ինձ հիշեցնել
Անունը նրանց ,-
Եկան ու չանցան `
ՄԻ մազ տանելով ,
Մի մաս պարգևած...

----------


## Լէգնա

Ամենավայրի սպանությունը

Եվ այն հասկացա-
Խինդով ու ցավով-
Որ անհնար է բուրմունքն սպանել,
Հա, անհնար է բուրմունք սպանել`
Առանց դիմելու նրա ազգական
Գարշահոտության չար օգնությանը:


-Ամենավայրի~ սպանությունը,
Որ չեն հորինել սուլթաններն անգամ:

----------


## Լէգնա

Քարե հյուրը

Աչքերս`
Ծրարված հիացում,
Եվ դու ես հասցեատերը:

Մատներս`
Հինգ հրթիռ – սլացում,
Եվ քոնն է ողջ ուղեծիրը:

Խոսքերս `
Մեռած մի լեզվի
Վիմագիր: Դու պիտի վերծանես:

Ու ես էլ`
Քարե հյուր ձեր բակում,
Ձեր տանը, քո սրտում մինչևիսկ:
Եվ գիտեմ.
Կամ ես `քեզ , կամ դու ինձ
Վաղ թե ուշ պիտի կործանենք...

----------


## Լէգնա

Մեզանից մեկը 

Մեզանից մեկը, անշուշտ , այստեղ չէ,
Մեզանից մեկը`
Կամ ես, կամ թե դու:
Թե դու չես այստեղ`
Ապա ինչպես է, 
Որ ինձ հետ ես միշտ`
Իմ սենյակի մեջ,
Իմ մատների տակ,
Իմ լեզվի վրա:
Թե ես չեմ այստեղ,
Ապա ինչպես է,
Որ ես հետդ չեմ`
Քո սենյակի մեջ,
Քո մատների տակ,
Քո լեզվի վրա:
Ճիշտ այն է գուցե,
Որ մենք երկուսս էլ այստեղ չենք լինում.
Ինքս այնտեղ եմ, որտեղ որ դու ես,
Իսկ դու այնտեղ ես, որտեղ որ ես եմ:
Այսպես գալիս ենք մենք դեպի իրար,
Դու` ինձ մոտ,
Ես` քեզ
Եվ ... մենք չենք հանդիպում ...այս քանի տարի:

----------


## Լէգնա

Պիտի...


Ա~խ այս անվերջ «պիտի» - ն
Վերջ ունենա ՞ պիտի...

«Պիտի... այսպես անենք,
Պիտի... այդպես անենք:
Պիտի...այսպես լինի,
Պիտի...այնպես լինի:
Պիտի...պիտի...պիտի»...

Այսպես ,«պիտի» - ն պիտի
Նստի գահի վրա,
Իսկ մենք մնանք ոտքի,
Երկրպագենք նրան...

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Բարի օր

Իմ օրը երեկ աղքատ էր այնքան,
Որքան դրախտի նկարագիրը ` սուրբ գրքերի մեջ,
Քանի որ լինել նշանակում է մասամբ ունենալ,
Իսկ ինձ թվում էր , թե չկա~ էլ սեր,
Թե դարձել է նա արդեն սովորույթ...
Եվ երեկ աղքաք ու խեղճ էի ես,
Չար չէի բնավ , բայց աղքատ էի,
Անստվեր էի ` անապատի պես.
Տալ էի ուզում ` տալու բան չկար:
Ու ծանր էր մարդկանց «բարի օր» ասել.
Թվում էր ,թե ես այդ «բարի օր» -ով
Նրանցից ինչ – որ բան եմ հայցելում ,
Որ նրանք պիտի տան չկամությամբ...


Իսկ իմ օրն այսօր այնքան է բարի,
Որ կարելի է հացի տեղ ուտել,
Խաղալիքի տեղ տալ լացող մանկան,
Ծալել ` իբրև թարմ հրավիրատոմս,
Բաժանել մարդկանց, որ երբ բաց անեն `
Իրենք ողողվեն ցոլքով բարության:


-Ծանո~թ – անծանո~թ մարդիկ , բարի օր...


Եվ օրն իմ այսօր այնքան է լեցուն ,
Որ եթե նույնիսկ ինձ գետին զարկեն`
Ես կփշրվեմ իբրև...գանձանակ,
Եվ հարստությունն ու կայքը հոգուս
Բարի զնգոցով շ~աղ կգա չորս կողմ ` 
Շփոթեցնելով և ապշեցնելով
Նաև ջարդողին,
Նույնիսկ ջարդողին:

-Բարի օր... և ինձ ջարդողի~ն անգամ...

Եվ կա կանչ արյա~ն, որով մեր նախնիք
Դարերի խորքից մեր մեջ են խոսում,
Մեզ հետ են խոսում մեր իսկ բերանով:
Եվ կա բնության անմերժ հրավեր ,
Որից ընտանի կենդանին անգամ
Վայրենանում է հանկարծ վերստին:
Արյան այդ կանչն է հիմա իմ բերանում դառնում
-Բարի օ~ր,
Եվ քեզ է ահա հասցեագրվում 
Քեզ իմ սիրելի, ում անմեղ մեղքով 
Ես աղքատ էի երեկ տակավին
Ինչպես դրախտը սուրբ գրքերի մեջ
Իսկ այսօր բարի ,
Իսկ այսօր լեցուն ...Տոլստոյի չափ:

Թող թագավորի այդ բարին այնտեղ,
Ուր դեռևս կա թագավորություն,
Թող նույն այս բարին նախագահ դառնա ամեն մի երկրի,
Աշխարհիս բոլոր պետություններին դառնա վարչապետ,
Վառելիք դառնա շարժիչների մեջ,
Դրոշակ դառնա նավերի համար,
Ու ճակատագիր` ամեն մի մարդու...
Մենք էլ մտովին, ճամփորդենք սիրով,
Լինենք ամենուր ` «բարի օր» - ի պես, 
Եվ ամենուր էլ դասեր տանք սիրո`
Ապացուցելով , որ սերն իսկական
Ընդհամենը լոկ փոխում է ձևեր,
Երբեմն թվում սովորույթ անգամ,
Մինչդեռ իսկապես նա նույնն է մնում
Եվ կյանքի միջով, մեր ձեռքից բռնած,
Ապահովաբար առաջ է տանում,
Որ հրե խոսքով մութը ետ հրենք,
Մեր ուսով մղենք ժամանակն առաջ ,
Օրվա ճակատից , որպես հին հուռութք,
Կախենք միևնույն զանգը.
-Բարի օր~...

----------

Lílium (17.07.2013)

----------


## Լէգնա

Ցտեսություն

Հանդիպումը բաժանումի սկիզբն է հենց...

Հանդիպեցինք այդ ե՞րբ արդյոք,
Որ գնում ես , գնում արդեն:

Իմ գտնված – միակ մակդիր ,
Ամենաճիշտ բաղդատություն.
Դեռ նոր գտած ` թռչու՞մ ես դու մտքիցս արդեն:

Համ չեն զգում միայն բերնով:
Համ զգում են հոգով նաև:
Եվ գնու՞մ ես,գնու՞մ ես արդեն,
Որ հռչակի անհամությունն իրեն արքա
Ու դարձնելով հոգիս ոստան ու տնքացո~ղ աթոռանիստ,
Իշխի նաև իմ կեղեքվող ծայրամասու՞մ...

Եվ համբուրված իմ շուրթերին դողդողում են սիրո խոսքեր,
Ինչպես ցողի կաթիլները այն թփերին,
Որոնց վրա անհոգ քամին դասն է սերտում իր գժտության:
Ու ես անվերջ փորձ եմ անում
Իմ թափանցիկ լռության տակ պահվել մի կերպ:

Քո փեշերը փաթաթվում են գիրգ ծնկներիդ.
Խանգարել են ուզում կարծես , որ չգնաս:
Ծխախոտն է մեջս հազում:
Ստվերները հոտոտում են հողը կրկին.
Կամենում են կարծես զգալ
Անցած տեղիդ բուրմունքն անանց:
Քաղաքային փողոցների լույսերն աղոտ
Փոշոտ քամուց իրենց աչքերն են շուտ թարթում,
Ինչպես մարդը, երբ ուզում է լաց չլինել...

----------


## Լէգնա

Պիտի գնա~ ս...

Պիտի գնա~ ս...
Որ քանի դեռ չենք հանդիպել`
Փողոցն այնպես ինձ կարոտի,
Ինչպես ես քե~զ:

Պիտի գնաս,
Որ ածխացած սպասումը 
Բոլորագիծ քաշի իմ շուրջ `
Ինձ դարձնելով սուր շառավիղ,
Սիրտս` կենտրոն,
Որ ամեն ոստ իր ստվերով
Ցույց տա ժամը` սլաքի պես,
Ու շրշյունով զրնգացնի նույն ժամն էլի.
Որ ես զգամ , ուշացումով,
Թե ինչպես է սահում – անցնում
Կյանքն իմ կողքով,
Ես էլ `կյանքի,
Չդիպչելով երբեք իրար:

Պիտի գնաս,
Որ ես անվերջ իմ մտքի մեջ,
«Թութակի պես կամ անվտանգ խելագարի»
Նույնը կրկնեմ.
«Շատը ... գը – նաց, քի-չը մը- նաց»...

Եվ քանի որ պիտի գնաս`
Դե, շուտ գնա, որ շուտ էլ գա~ս, շատ չմնաս:
Տես,
Օրորվող այս լապտերից 
Ես մի շող եմ քաշում – պոկում.
Առ,
Փաթաթիր ցուցամատիդ`
Իբրև գունեղ մի հուշաթել,
Որ... վայրկյան իսկ չմոռանաս
Ու... շու~տ դառնաս:
Իսկ քո երգուն քայլքի թելն էլ թող փաթաթվի 
Մայթին այս գորշ, այս տանը գորշ և իմ հոգու~ն,
Որ ...բոլորս էլ (մայթ,տուն,հոգի~)
Մեկ վայրկյան իսկ չմոռանանք
Եվ սպասենք քեզ անհամբեր .
Իսկ ոլորուն – կպչուն ձայնը մեր համբյուրի
Թող համերգվի այս վիրավոր լռության մեջ
Ու որբացած մեր սեփական ականջներում,
Իսկ հեռվահաս ժպիտները մեր փոխանցիկ 
Թող դրոշմեն իրենց վրա ապակիներն այս լուսադող`
Սպասումի կնիքի պես...

-Ցտեսություն:
Ի տեսությու~ն...

----------


## Լէգնա

Ձիթապտղի ծառը

-Ուրեմն չե՞ս գալիս,-
Իմ իսկ տված հարցին
Ինքս եմ պատասխանում խոցված հպարտությամբ.
-Ինքդ գիտես...


Իսկ դու 
Ինքդ էլ գիտե՞ս արդյոք, որ խուսափման ուղին
Կյանքում գուցե կարճն է ճամփաներից բոլոր
Եվ նույն տեղն է բերում արագորե~ն,նորեն:
Ուրեմն էլ ինչու՞ ես զուր խուսափել ջանում:

Մոռացե՞լ ես գուցե:
Բայց դու գիտես հաստատ,
Որ ես մոռացության բոլոր օրենքներից
Մեկն եմ լոկ ընդունում`
Այն, որ սահմանել է հպարտությունն ինքը,
Երբ խոցել են սրան ` գազանի պես:
Իսկ ես... ու քեզ խոցե՞լ ինչ – որ բանով:

Եվ մի՞թե չես տեսնում դու իմ քնքշությունը,
Եվ իմ մեղմությունը դեռ չե՞ս զգում միթե:

Ա~խ այս քնքշությունը, որ ինձ կապոտել է,
Ինչպես Գուլիվերին ` թզուկները...
Ա~խ այս մրրկանման մեղմությունը,
Որով պաշարված եմ և օղակված այսպես,
Ինչպես մայրցամաքը` օվկիանոսով:
Ա~ խ այս «ախ» - ը նաև,
Որ կպել է լեզվիս
Անոթության ծնած փառի նման,
Եվ ինձ կպատճառեր սրտախառնուք, անշուշտ,
Թե չլիներ համիդ նշխար – մնացորդը,
Որով փաթաթվում եմ ես սրբորե~ն, նորեն`
Առանց հաղորդության սպասելու հույսի:
Թե չլինե~ր համիդ նշխար – մնացորդը...

Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս արդյոք, որ դու բնավ դու ~ չես.
(Ոչ զարմացած նայիր, ոչ ծիծաղիր):
Հաստատ գիտեմ, որ դու դարեր առաջ 
Ձիթապտղի նազուն ծառ ես եղել,
Հետո (ինչ՞ իմանամ ,թե քանի~ դար հետո)
Երկրորդ անգամ կրկին աշխարհ գալիս
Կին ես դարձել արդեն...
Գիտեմ, հաստա~տ գիտեմ,
Թե չէ այդ ինչի՞ց է ,որ քո շրթունքները
Հասուն ձիթապտղի համ են տալիս...

Հիմա ինչ՞ ես ասում . դու չե՞ս գալիս:
Ինչ~ է , կամենում ես, որ ես մեռնեմ
Մի անպտուղ ծառի դանդա~ղ մահո՞վ`
Երկա~ր հոգեվարքիս ողջ ընթացքում 
Անվերջ երազելով ձիթապտղի մի ծառ`
Հեռու~ - հեռու~ ինձնից,
Քո չափ հեռու...

----------


## Լէգնա

Անցած Սերերը

-Իմ սերե՞րն անացած...
Նախ ` նորից ասեմ,
Որ սերը չունի շարունակություն,
Այլ միայն սկի~զբ,
Որ չի կրկնվում,
Ինչպես...ծննդյան եզակի օրը;
Եվ հետո...հետո`
Որքան էլ ջանանք ու ձգտենք սիրել `
Երբեք ավելին չենք ունենալու,
Ինչպես չի լինում ... ավելորդ ատամ:

Սիրո համեմատ
Թիվն ատամների շա՞տ ես համարում:
Բայց մի մոռացի , որ ես, ճիշտն ասած.
Դեռ չեմ բաժանվել ո~չ մի սիրածից.
Իրենք են փոխել անուններն իրենց,
Կերպարանքն իրենց,
Իրենց հասակը,
Իրենց տարիքը,
Սակայն ոչ իրենց:
Եվ ի~նչ փոխել են ` իրենք են փոխել,
Իրե~նք , ոչ թե ես, -
Այս մի մոռացիր:

Եվ զուր մի հարցրու,
Թե ո՞րն է եղել իմ ամենամեծ սերը:
Մի հարցրու:
Սերերը , սեր իմ,
Եթե մինչև իսկ անհավասար են`
Անհավասար են , ինչպես ...մատները .
Ո՞ր մատդ կտրես`
Պիտի շատ ցավի կամ պակաս ավի:
Էլ ի՞նչ ամենա...

Ախ այս ամենա -ն...
Իսկ երբևիցե չե՞ս խելագարվել գեթ այն աստիճան,
Որ հանակարծ մի օր լրջորեն խորհես,
Թե դժբախտության մեր զգացումը
Գալիս է հենց այդ ... այդ ամենա –ից.
Անծանոթ է դա ոչ միայն բույսին,
Այլև կենդանուն,
Ապուշի~ն նաև,
Եվ սրանք իրենց... դժբախտ չե~ն զգում...

Ամենա չկա~:
Վատ ու լավ կա լոկ:
Ու եթե սեր է`
Էլ ի՞նչ վատ ,ինչպե՞ս ,
Ու եթե սեր է `
Էլ ի՞նչ ամենա...


-Իսկ անցած սերերն , ի~նչ է , չեն մեռնում:
Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ , աստված չարասցե , մեռնում են նրանք,
Դարձյալ ապրում են մեր տարողունակ հիշողության մեջ,
Ինչպես մեր ...մեռած երեխաները...
Ահավոր ցավը չեն վերհիշեցնում:
Գրկի~ր ինձ:
Մեղք եմ...

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լէգնա

Թութակի կարոտ 

Ես հոգնել եմ ,շա~տ:
Ու կան վայրկյաններ,
Երբ ես ասում եմ.
-Էլ քեզ չեմ սիրում:
Սակայն ասում եմ այնքա~ն մտքիս մեջ,
Ասես կողքիս ես և լսես պիտի:

Իսկ մեզ յո~թ միլիոն մետր է բաժանում...

Ու մինչև անգամ եթե դու լսես,
Միթե՞ կլինես այնքա~ն միամիտ,
Որ ինձ հավատաս:
Այդպես հեշտ ու շուտ հավատացողին
Իրոք չեմ սիրում:

Բայց ինչու՞ եմ զուրկ ,
Ես ինչու ՞ եմ զուրկ 
Բոլոր հաճելի թուլություններից.
Ոչ հավաքում եմ իրեր հին ու նոր ,
Ոչ ձուկ եմ բռնում , ոչ որսի գնում,
Ծառ պատվաստելու ցանկություն չունեմ,
Ու տանս մեջ էլ շներ չեմ սնում...

Գոնե տանս մեջ ... թութա~կ պահեի:

Ո թե տանս մեջ թութա~կ պահեի`
Կվարժեցնեի ես նրան հիմա,
Որ վաղնջական գուշակի նման
Մի~շտ ու շարունակ միայն կրկներ .
- Էլ քեզ չե~մ սիրում...

Սակայն զուրկ եմ ես
Բոլոր օգտակար թուլություններից
ԵՍ զուրկ եմ այնքան,
Որ մինչև անագամ
Թութա~կ պահելու թուլության չունեմ:
Եվ ապաստանած լոկ մի թուլության,
Որ սեր է կոչվում
Եվ գլխիս վրա դարձել է ... տանիք
Ու... գլխարկի պես գլխիս է դրվել,
Ապրում եմ այսպես
եվ այսպես քայլում `
Գլխարկի տեղակ... գլխիս մի տանի~ք.
-Մի նոր խեղկատակ,
Որին չե՞ն տեսնում,
Իսկ թե տեսնում են`
Ինչու՞ չեն հապա քրքջում վրաս...

----------


## Լէգնա

Օրհնություն

Աստվա~ծ ձեզ հետ...

Իսկ թե իրոք աստված չկա,
Ձեզ հետ լինի թող երկինքը`
Իր փոփոխման անմեռ ոգով.
Գյուտի երկա~ր – երկա~ր ցավը`
Կարճ բայց կարծր իր խնդությամբ.
Արդարության կաղ նժույգը `
Ճշմարտության իր խթանով .
Փոքրիկների պատվերն անմեռ
Ու Մեծերի մեծ ստվերը
Ձեզ հետ լինի...

----------


## Լէգնա

Սերը` հանելուկ

Ե՞րբ և ինչ՞պես է,
Որ մենք մեր գլխով 
Կարծես դիպչում ենք արևի գլխին 
ՈՒ մեր ոտքերի տեղն ենք մոռանում,
Քանի որ սրանք
Խրված են լինում 
Օվկիանոսի խորունկ հատակում կարծես...

Ե՞րբ և ինչ՞պես է,
Որ մեր աչքերը 
Խոշորանալով ու լայնանալով
Բռնում են կարծես ամբողջ դեմքը մեր,
ՈՒ մոռանում ենք տեղը մեր սրտի,
Որ տրոփում է արդեն... ամենու~ր`
Մեր կրծքի նաև ա՛ջ կողմում,
Նաև
Մեր ծնկների՛ մեջ,
Մեր կրունկների 
Ու մինչև անգամ ...ատամների՛ տակ...
Եվ տնավորված մեր սիրտը
Դարձյա~լ
Տնավեր դարձած
Ու թափառական դարձած վերստին,
Ճամփաք է ընկնում
Մաշված հետքերով անքուն կարոտի`
Ինքն իրեն նորից դառնալու հույսով...

Վերջապես, ասա՛, ե՞րբ և ինչո՞վ է,
Որ ցավի հումը
Եփվել-եռալով դառնում է տանջանք...
Եվ մի այնպիսի~-այնպիսի~ տանջանք,
Որ մեզ դարձնում է... կենտրոն աշխարհի:

----------


## Լէգնա

ՆԱԽԵՐԳԱՆՔԻ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ

Դու միշտ ինձ համար եղել ես կյանքում,
Միշտ, թեկուզ հաճախ ուրիշի տեսքով-
Այսօր աղմկոտ այս մեծ քաղաքում,
Երեկ` հեռավոր ինչ-որ գյուղակում`
Աչքերից պես բիլ երկնքի ներքո:

Ես հենց քեզ հետ եմ խաղացել «տուն-տուն»
Ու դղյակ շինել կավից ու քարից:
Քեզնով է լցված մի մեծ մանկություն,
Երազներով լի մի պատանություն
Եվ ջահելություն մի փոթորկալից:

Տասնյակ անուն ես ունեցել կյանքում,
Տասնյակ ձևերով կանգնել ես իմ դեմ
Եվ միշտ ներշնչել այն սերը մաքուր,
Որ և իր տասնյակ էսքիզներն արդեն 
Քո պատկերով է այսօր ավարտել:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ա~խ, ես գիտեմ, չէ~իր սիրում,
Հիմա գիտեմ ես անկասկած...
Վազվզում ենք մենք սեզերում,
Խոտերի մեջ խոնավ ու թաց: 

Հետո նստում ուրախ ու գոհ,
Երեքնուկի թուփ ենք քաղում
Եվ այդ ծանոթ երեքնուկով
«Սիրում-սիրում» անվերջ խաղում:

Անուններում երեք հոգու
Եվ դու կաս միշտ, և ես միշտ կամ
Քո անունն եմ ես միշտ պոկում,
Իսկ դու իմը` ո~չ մի անգամ:

Որքան անգամ եմ ես վանել
Տխուր մտքերն ինձնից հեռու
Եվ վախեցել եմ միտք անել,
Որ դու... որ դու ինձ չես սիրում:

Չէ~,ինձ չէիր, չէիր սիրում...
Թե չէ –ինչ է, բարդ էր այդքան
Գտնել երեք անուններում
Իմ անունը գեթ մեկ անգամ:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինձ թվում էր նա գեղեցիկ,
Ինձ թվում էր նրա նման
Ուրիշ աղջիկ գյուղում չկա:
Այս չի՞ խոսում սիրո մասին` ձեր կարծիքով:


Մինչև հիմա կա այն հացին,
Որի բնին մինչև հիմա
Նրա անվան փորվածքը կա:
Այս չի՞ խոսում սիրո մասին` ձեր կարծիքով:


Նա ինձ համար թանկ էր, անգին,
Ես առաջին անգամ հանգին
Նրա անվամբ ծանոթացա:
Այս չի՞ խոսում սիրո մասին` ձեր կարծիքով:


Կարծես ինքս էլ ինձնից թաքուն,
Կարմրելով թունդ ամոթից`
Ես գողություն արի կյանքում.
Նրա նկարը անհետացավ
Մեր ջոկատի պատի թերթից...
Արժե ՞ արդյոք շարունակել` ձեր կարծիքով...

----------


## Նարեկ

Սա Սևակի այն բանաստեղծություններից է, որոնք ինձ քիչ թե շատ դուր են գալիս

                                                                   Կաթիլ-կաթիլ
Կաթիլ-կաթիլ թափվում է անձրևը,
Լվանում քաղաքը,
Տանիքին զարնելով` կորցնում է իր ձևը:
Ես նստած եմ միայնակ,
Կողքիս շշերն ու ափսեները
Ինձ ճնշում ու խեղդում են` մի մեծ բանակ:
Ինչ անեմ արդյոք, պրծնեմ ամենից,
Գնամ անձրևի հետ միասին
Երգեմ ու պարեմ, փախչեմ այս տնից:
Իսկ հիմա նայում եմ անդադար,
Մի հարց է տանջում իմ գլուխը հյուծված`
Արդյոք անձրևն է տենչում մեզ
Գարնանն այս գժված,
Թե մենք ենք որսում նրա ամեն մի կաթիլը`
Այս խցերում խոնավ ու մութ
Մեր կյանքն անցկացրած:


Ինչ կասեք:

----------


## Riddle

*Բարեխոս եղիր իմ և իմ միջև*

Օգնի~ր ինձ, Մարիա’մ,
Անաղարտ մնամ
Այն ճահճանման աղտ-աղարտի մեջ, 
Որ դժգոհություն բառով է կոչվում:
Դժգոհությունից ես շա~տ եմ դժգոհ:
Օգնի~ր ինձ Մարիա’մ,
Եվ ասեմ` ինչո’վ.
Բարեխոս եղիր ի’մ և ի~մ միջև,
Որ բանն ավարտվի ինքնահաշտությամբ:
Ես խռովել եմ նաև աշխարհից.
Ե’կ ու վերստին հաշտեցրո~ւ դու մեզ,
Թե չէ ես այսպես ապրել չե~մ կարող:
Ուզում եմ նայել ինձ ու աշխարհին
Լիացա’ծ, ժպտո’ւն ու գո~հ աչքերով`
Հաղթելով և’ քաղցը, և’ պապակ փափագ:
Ուզում եմ ապրել անչար ու բարի`
Գմբեթի ճեղքում բուսած տուղտի պես…
Մի բու թառել է իմ զույգ աչքերին.
Թռցրո’ւ նրան:
Մի ձու սպիտակ ինձ բիբ է դարձել.
Կորցրո’ւ այդ ձուն:
Ճանճեր են նստած ինձ վրա 
Այնպե’ս,
Ինչպես քունջութը` կաթնահունց հացին:
Ճանճը քունջո’ւթ չէ.
Հացս չի~ ուտվում:
Ճանճով է լցված իմ նե~րսը նաև,
Ինչպես վարսանդը` խաշխաշի սերմով:
Խաշխաշ չե~մ ուզում.
Կակա’չ դարձրու:
Ասում են, իբր, կապույտի վրա 
Չեն նստում ճանճեր:
Լսում ես Մարիա’մ,
Ինձ ներս ու դրսից կապո~ւյտ հագցրու…

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Milla

Հպատակի խռովությունը
Ասում են, թե մի բան կա լոկ,
Որ անձնապես ու մեն-մենակ են սովորում՝
Գիտությունը տառապանքի…
Ու կսկիծն է տիրակալի հովեր առնում:
Ա՜խ, տեր Կսկիծ, հարկավոր չէ՜,
Բավակա՜ն է, տեր, ողորմյա՜:
Այս դժվարին գիտության մեջ հմտացել եմ ես շա՜տ վաղուց:
Ու չլիներ թե ինքնածին բարությունս,
Կարող էի ի՜նքս դառնալ
Ուսուցչապետն այն գիտության,
Որ անձնապես ու մեն-մենակ են սովորում:
Ա՜խ, տեր Կսկիծ,
Այսքանն արդեն բավակա՜ն է,
Էլ ավելին հարկավոր չէ՜, տեր, ողորմյա՜…
Չե՜մ ուրանում.
Ես քո նախկին ու մշտական հպատակն եմ:
Ուրեմն այլևս ինչի՞ համար 
Ուժը պորձել հպատակի հլու մեջքին:
Ինչի համա՜ր[, տեր, ողորմյա՜…
Եվ չափազանց զգույշ եմ ես,
Նույնիսկ վախկոտ.
Անջատումից եմ վախենում,
Երկյուղում եմ տվայտանքից չվտարվող,
Կարոտի սև արյունումից եմ սարսափում…
Ա՜խ, տեր Կսկիծ,
Քո բարձունքից ամենազոր
Մի պահ անսա հեզ ու հլու հպատակիդ.
-Դժվա՜ր բան է մարդ լինելը,
Դժվար է, տեր:
Ամբողջ կյանքում 
Ես եղել եմ ազնիվ, ինչպես խաղալիքը:
Ուրեմն ին՞ձ էլ պետք է ջարդել 
Խաղալիքի նման: Ինչու՞:
Հարկավոր չէ՜, տեր, ողորմյա՜…
Չէ՞ որ նույնիսկ ավերվելուց հետո
Վանքը վանք է կոչվում
Եվ կամուրջը՝ կամուրջ կրկին:
Ուրեմն ինչու՞  զուր ուջ փորձել:
Չէ՞ որ, տեր իմ, փորձը մեկի
Մյուսի համար շատ հաճախ է փորձանք դառնում:
Հարկավոր չէ՜, տեր, ողորմյա՜…
Կրկին ասեմ՞,
Որ չափազանց զգույշ եմ ես
Նույնիսկ վախկոտ:
Վախենում եմ
Մինչև անգամ հայելու մեջ ինձ նայելուց.
Կարեկցանքից վատթար բան է միշտ հարուցում
Իմ ժպիտը
Ա՜խ, տեր Կսկիծ,
Քո բարձունքից ամենազոր
Մի պահ անսա հեզ ու հլու հպատակիդ.
-Անտանելի՜- ահե՜ղ բան է,
Երբ խղճում է մարդ ինքն իրեն:
Արավել քան բավական է հենց այսքանը:
Իսկ ավելին հարկավոր չէ՜,
Տեր, ողորմյա՜…
Երբ կսկիծն է արդեն դարնում անտանելի,
Ասում են, թե մոտենում է նրա վերջը:
Զուր են ասում:
Սուտ են ասում:
Ճիշտ կասեին,
Եթե իրոք մենք անձնապես ու մեն-մենակ սովորեինք
Գիտությունը տառապանքի:
Բայց մենք, կարծեմ, միասին ենք այդ սովորում
Մի վիթխարի լսարանում,
Որտեղ… սերն է դասախոսում… մնջախաղով՝
Խուլ-համրերի համար կարծես:
Եվ չի օգնի "տեր ողորմյա"-ն:
Մնում է, որ դու ինդզ սիրես,
Ես քեզ սիրեմ,
Մենք թե իրար, թե մեզ սիրենք՝
Ընդդեմ այս խուլ տառապանքի,
Կույր կսկիծի,
Համր ցավի.
Սիրենք իրար… հավիտենից հավիտյանս,
Եվ թող նույնիսկ չգտնվի գոնե մեկը,
Որ բարությամբ "ամե՜ն" ասի:
Ոչ "ողորմյա",
Ոչ էլ "ամեն":
Բավակա՜ն է:
Հարկավոր չէ…
P.S. Սևակն իմ թուլությունն է :Smile:

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010)

----------


## Riddle

Հիշում եք չէ Սևակին նվիրված էջի հասցեն՝ http://www.paruyrsevak.com/  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ոչի~նչ , ոչի՛նչ չի պատահել արտասավոր.
Դու նույն աղջիկն ես հմայիչ, ես` նույն տղան,
Միայն` ժպտում են աչքերդ կարծես ցավով,
Եվ այս ճամփան էլ չի թվում այնպես խաղաղ:

Ոչի~նչ , ոչի՛նչ չի կատարվել նկատելի.
Ո՛չ խարդավանք, ո՛չ խանդ, և ո՛չ կասկաց մի կույր.
Լոկ զգում եմ ես մանրախոս քո մատներից ,
Որ ինձ այսօր նրանք ինչ-որ սա~ռն են զգում.

Եվ չի փոխվել ոչինչ նաև կյանքո՛ւմ կարծես.
Ամառային նույն արևն է և նո՛ւյն փոշին :
Ես զգում եմ` ինչ չգիտես ինքդ էլ գուցե.
-Դադարե~լ ես ինձ սիրելուց,
Բայց... չես սիրում դեռ ուրիշին:

----------


## Լէգնա

Անծանոթներ ենք մենք իրար,
Եվ փողոցում հանդիպելիս
Ես չեմ տեսնում դեմքիդ վրա 
Քո ժպիտը այն լուսերիզ,
Որով գիտես դու ողջունել
Ծանոթներին քո բախտավոր.
-Ես այդ թովիչ բախտը չունեմ,
Անծանո՛թ ենք և հեռավո~ր:

Բայց երբ հանկարծ այգում, մայթում
Հանդիպում ենք, ամեն անգամ
Կեռ թարթիչներդ ես դու թարթում
Ու նայում ես ինձ մի վայրկյան
Այնպե~ս, կարծես պատահաբա՛ր,
Եվ... հիշելով ինչ-որ մի բան 
(Իբր մի բան ես ստուգում),
Պայուսակդ ես բացում-փակում:


Անծանոթ ենք իրար:Սակայն 
Հանդիպում ենք երբ մենք հանկարծ,
Ես էլ մի պահ, գեթ մի վայրկյան 
Կանգ եմ առնում, որ իբր թե 
Գլանակս վառեմ հանգած 
(Գլանակս` վառվա~ծ արդեն)...
Առերևույթ սառն ու թեթև:


Ա՛խ, դա խաղ է մի սրտակեղ,
Որով տենչանքն իմ չհանգած
Բորբոքվում է կրկին անգամ`
Գլանակիս կրակի պես,
Իսկ դու~,իսկ դո՛ւ... Փնտրու~մ ես դու,
Որոնու~մ ես ինչ –որ մի բան
(Պայուսակու՞մ, թե՞ քո սրտում)
Որոնում ես համառաբար,

Եվ... չես գտնում հավանաբար...

----------


## Լէգնա

Շա՞տ բան է պետք արդյոք


Շա՞տ բան է պետք արդյոք երջանկության համար:

Լեռան գլխին իջած կապույտ երկնակամար,
Ծաղկած ափին փարվող մի լեռնային ալիք,
Տաք հողի մեջ նստած մի փոշոտված բալիկ,
Հիշողության մի տաք,
Տեղին արված կաքտակ.
Երեկ դեռ անծանոթ աղջկա հետ 
Առանց հոգնածությաքն շրջել ամբողջ գիշեր,
Ինքնամոռա~ց այնպես, և - այնուհետ
Տոնի նման այդ օրն ամբողջ կյանքում հիշել.
Ձերոնց կողմից դրսում շահված մի մրցություն,
Քո քաղաքում հառնող մի հոյակապ նոր տուն,
ուր ձմռանը վառվող վառարանի հանդեպ
Տղադ պիտի կարդա հափշտակիչ մի վեպ,
Նա՛, որ խաղով այնքան երջանիկ է հիմա...



Շա՞տ բան է պետք արդյոք երջանկության համար:

----------


## Լէգնա

Բաց փակուղի

Միգուցե մեզ էլ այս էր վիճակված.
Դու` քո զղջումի զնդանում փակված,
Ես` իմ զղջումի արջի ճանկերում, 
Բանտարկվածի պես ետ-առաջ քայլել
Քո ծանոթ անվան երկու վանկերում...

Քո ծանոթ անվան երկու վանկերում
Բանտարկվածի պես քայլել ետ-առաջ,
Կրակը կողքիս` միշտ մնալ սառած,
Բաց դուռը դեմս` բանտարկված մնալ,
Ոչ մի փոչձ չանել ու դուրս չգնալ...

----------


## Լէգնա

Սարսափում եմ ես լոկ հիմա


Դու ասում ես, թե սառել եմ,
Բոլո~ր-բոլոր կրակները ես վսռել եմ
Ու հիմա էլ... մթան մեջ եմ ես խարխափում:
Իսկ ես կասեմ. ես քայլել եմ, 
Երբ որ մութ էր` ես փայլել
Բայց չեմ խափել ես ոչ ոչի ու չեմ խափում:


Ես չեմ խաբել ո՛չ մի խոսքով,
Ո՛չ մի երգով կամ ակնարկով.
Կա՛մ սիրել եմ, կա՛մ ատել էլ, բայց չեմ խաբել,
Երկու հարկով բարձր եմ ապրել,
Ցած եմ իջել երկու հարկով,
Իջել – ելել, սակայն երբեք չեմ խարխափել:

Թե երբևէ խարախափել եմ `
Խարախափում եմ ես լոկ հիմա,
Թե երբևէ սարասափել եմ `
Սարսափում եմ ես լոկ հիմա`
Միայն հիմա՛, երբ չգիտեմ`
Դու եղե՞լ ես, կա՞ս, թե չկաս,
Միայն հիմա՛, երբ զգու՛մ եմ,
Հասկանո՛ւմ եմ ու սարսափու~մ,
Թե առանց քեզ, իմ կորա~ծս,
Այս աշխարհի ինչն է պակաս...

----------


## Լէգնա

Դու հեռվից ես հարազատ

Միևնույն է, թե հիմա որտեղ ես մաշում
Քո կոշիկները նրբին և քո սիրտը ժանտ,
Իսկ ես այն օրն եմ միայն անմոռաց հիշում,
Երբ սիրով եմ անվանել քեզ «իմ հարազատ»:

...մոռացել եմ ամեն բան, ինչ սիրտ է մաշում,
Ինչ կոպտորեն եզծում է պատկերդ գերող,
Ու մտքիս մեջ քեզ նորից անեղծ եմ հիշում,
Որ մտովին քեզ շոյեմ սիրող ձեռքերով:

Բայց մոտիկից, ես գիտե՛մ, ո~ղջը կցնդի,
ողջն անիմաստ կդառնա խաղով քո հիմա,-
Դու հեռվի~ց ես հարազատ սիրող իմ սրտին,
Ես պատրաստ եմ լոկ հեռվու՛մ ապրել քեզ համար...

Գիտեմ` այստե՛ղ, ինչ – որ տեղ ինձ մոտ են մաշվում
Քո կոշիկները նրբին և քո սիրտը ժանտ,
Բայց և գիտեմ ... ու հեռվու՛մ, հեռվի~ց եմ հաշվում
Քեզ վերստի՛ն սիրելի, նորից հարազա՛տ...

----------


## Լէգնա

Առաջվա պես 

Ու՞ր ես` չկաս,
Չէ՞ որ կայիր...
Ա~խ , թե մեկ էլ 
Մի օօր գայիր
Ու ժպտայի~ր
Առաջվա պես,
Առաջվա պես,
Հավատայի~ր...

----------


## Լէգնա

Անծանոթուհուն

Անծանոթ եմ քեզ, բայց գիտեմ վաղու~ց...

Այդ քե՛զ համար են ազգերը կռվել`
Այդ քե՛զ համար է Տրոյան վառվել:
Այդ դու՛ լույս տվիր կույր Հոմերոսին,
Սֆինքսի գաղտնիքը ժպտալով առար,
Ու մարաթոնյան վազքի հերոսին
Այդ դու ՛, թերևս, թևերիդ տարար:
Քե՛զ համար ընկավ մեր չքնաղ Արան:
նորից քե՛զ համար
մի արյող ամառ
Մեր Արտավազդին գերության տարան...

Հին ծանոթներ ենք - քեզ գիտեմ վաղու~ց:

Դրախտը կորցրած ` այդ քեզ գտել
մեր նախահայրը ` ինձ նման մանուկ...
Երկար դարերի ճամփեքով բանուկ
Դու եկել ահա և ինձ ես հասել
Եվ ստիպում ես ինձ գոռալ` ասե՛լ,
Որ դու այրում ես `Տրոյայի՛ պես,
Ուզում ես գերել` մեր Արայի՛ պես,
Ինչպես հոմերոսին ` դու լույս ես տալիս,
Բայց շլացուցիչ քո լույս ու փայլից
Ես կուրանում եմ
որ մոռանում եմ,
Որ դու աչքերով ինձ հույս ես տալիս,
Ժպտում ես, սակայն և խույս ես տալիս,
Բայց ինչու՞ , ինչու՞ , - ես չեմ հասկանում:
թե դու ուզում ես, որ ,ինչպես մանուկ,
Մեր նախահոր պես միտքս սքողած,
Իմ հանգստության դրախտը թողած`
Ես քո հետքերով ու քո ետևից,
Ամե~ն ինչ լքած` բռնեմ քո թևից
Ու գնա՛մ, գնա՛մ,ուր դու կբանաս,
Խմեմ հարբենամ ` ինչով դու հարբես,
Տանջվեմ ու տոկամ իմ նախահոր պես,-

Ես համաձայն եմ :
Ի~նձ ինչ դրախտ,
Երևի նույնն ` և թոռան բախտը...

----------


## Լէգնա

Սիրտս նման է 


Ա~խ, սիրտս նաև նման է կարծես...

Նման է կարծես նա մի թութակի ,
Որ ո~ղջ ժամանակ նույն բանն է ասում.
- ես քեզ եմ ուզում...

Նման է կարծես նա մի ջութակի ,
Որ միա~կ լարով յոթ լարից շատ է
Ազդում ու հուզում..

Նման է կարծես մի ջինջ վտակի,
Որ տարբե~ր հունով, բայց դեպի քեզ է`
Շարունակ վազում...

Նման է կարծես մի պատատուկի ,
Որ գոտու նման փաթաթվում է քեզ
Եվ շա~տ է սազում...

Նման է կարծես մի խոր հատակի,
Որ ուրիշներին փետուրի նման պահում է վերև
Եվ միայն քե~զ է իր խորքը սուզում...

----------


## Լէգնա

Մի մոռացիր

Մի մոռացիր, որ շատ հաճախ , ցանկալիս,
Երբ հույս ցանում ու հավատ ես շաղ տալիս,
Չի ~~~~~~ կանաչում:

Հիշիր, որ միշտ
Ուշանում է ցանկալին,
Իսկ երբեմն էլ, իր ոտքով է երբ գալիս,
Չեն~ ճանաչում…

----------


## Լէգնա

Չեմ ուշացել

Ուշացե՞լ եմ:Թո՛ղ որ այդպես, թո~ղ որ, անգի՛ն,
Անծանոթ եմ աղջկական քո նազանքին.

Անտեղյակ եմ, թե ինչպես ես դու ժպտացել,
Տասվեցդ երբ որ նոր է դեռ լրացել:

Թո՛ղ որ ես չեմ ստացողը քո առաջին
Աղջկական ո՛չ համբույրի ,այլ լոկ պաչի~.

Որ չգիտեմ , թե ինչպես ես դու կարոտել,
Երբ որ քսան-քսանհինգն ես թողել ետև:

Թո՛ղ որ, անգի~ն, հանդիպել եմ ես քեզ այնժամ,
Երբ դու արդեն անկարող ես ապրել բաժան.

Քո անցյալից ,անցած կյանքից, որ առանց ինձ
Դու ապրել ես կա՛մ այլոց հետ, կա՛մ առանձին:

Թո՛ղ որ այդպես, - ուշացել եմ թող գարունից,
Բայց ավելի քիչ չի թովում աշունը ինձ:

Ինչո՞վ է լավ արշալույսը մայրամուտից,
Աշնան հասմիկն ինչո՞վ է վատ գարնան պուտից:

Չէ~, ավելի՛ն. երբ աշխարհում օրն է մարում,
Ծաղիկները շատ ավելի սուր են բուրում...

----------


## Լէգնա

Եկ հպարտ մնանք

Մեզ վիճակվեց - մենք հանդիպեցինք կյանքում:
Վաղ գարուն էր:Ձնհալ:Կարծես օդն էր գինով:
Եվ մենք ` երկու ցավի, երկու դավի ճանկում 
Բռնվեցինք մի նոր , չկրկնվող սիրով:

Ու վիճակվեց... ապրել մեկս մեկից բաժան,
Մեկս մեկի համար, առանց մեկս մեկի,
Քեզ ` չազատել երբեք այս կարոտից դաժան,
Ինձ` չքայլել երբեք ձեռքս տված ձեռքիդ...

Կյանքի~ հետ ենք կարծես տվել մենք ձեռք-ձեռքի:
Այդպես ձեռք չեն տալիս, երբ դաշինք են կնքում,
Այդպես ձեռք են տալիս, երբ բռնում են գրազ...

Արի հպա՛րտ մնանք, դու իմ անա~նց երազ,
Արի չտրտջանք մեր անուրախ կյանքում
Ո՛չ մեզ, ո՛չ մեր բախտի, ո՛չ աշխարհի վրա –

Եթե վիճակվել է... չվիճակվել իրար...

----------


## Լէգնա

Խաբկանք

Իրիկունն է իջնում :Արևը հանգչում է,
Գիշերվա մութ շունչն է խստանում:
Մթան հետ գալիս ես, հայացքով կանչում ես
Եվ վայելք ու սեր ես խոստանում:

Լույսերը վառվում են:Դու լույսս մարում ես
(Ուզում ես, որ նստենք մթան մեջ),
Մերթ տալիս անունս, մերթ կրկին լռում ես,
Տիրաբար շրջում ես իմ տան մեջ:

Գալիս է գիշերը:Փակում եմ փեղկերը
(Չմրսես գիշերվա պաղ հովում):
Կարծես թե մեր հանդեպ իր գործած մեղքերը
Զղջալով ` ինքն կյանքն է քավում...

Չէ՛ , սու~տ է. մենա՛կ եմ, առա՛նց քեզ, առանձի՛ն,
Եվ այս էլ խաբկանք է մի ոսկե,
Որով դու խաբվելով ապրում ես առանց ինձ,
Եվ ես էլ... չեմ մեռնում առանց քեզ:

----------


## Լէգնա

Քո պատճառով

Քո աչքերի°, քո աչքերի°, քո աչքերի° պատճառով
Իմ աչքերը ամբողջ գիշեր չեն փակվում:

Քո մատների,քո մատների,քո մատների պատճառով
Իմ մատները, իմ մատները լույս են ուզում խմորել:


Քո թևերի,քո թևերի,քո թևերի պատճառով
Իմ աչքերին,իմ աչքերին ջրվեժներ են երևում:

Քո ծիծաղի, քո ծիծաղի, քո ծիծաղի, պատճառով
Իմ ծիծաղը,իմ ծիծաղը պաշտոնաթող է դարձել:


Քո քայլվածքի, քո քայլվածքի, քո քայլվածքի պատճառով
Լսողությամբ սահմանապահ, սահմանապահ~ եմ դարձել:

Քեզ այս ձևով ունենալու – չունենալու պատճառով
Կորցրել եմ ունեցածս` հպարտությունս հաղթողի…

----------


## Լէգնա

Քո անունը

Ես ատում եմ քո անունը,
Ինչպես որ դու քեզ փայձայած
Իմ ձեռքերն ես ատում գուցե:


Ես ատում եմ քո անունը,
Որ խրվել է իմ լեզվի մեջ
Փշատենու փշի նման:

Եվ դու ինչու չես հարցնում,
Թե քո անունն ինչ գույն ունի:
Ես ատում եմ այդ գույնը:
………………………….
Եթե աղջիկ ես ունենանամ`
Նա կկոչվի քո անունով:

Ես ատում եմ քո անունը:

----------


## Լէգնա

Աթիլլայաբար


Դեռ նոր հանդիպած ` մենք բաժանվեցինք,
Իրար նոր գտած` կորցրինք իրար:

Այսպես ` դանակի սրությունն են միշտ բութ մատով փորձում:
Այսպես` մտովին - անգիտակցաբար մեծ մեղք են գործում:

Այսպես ` տալիս են, բայց թերևս առնում:
Այսպեսա` հառնում են, բայց ` ավելի շուտ ` թերևս մեռնում:
Ուրիշի մարմնով , այսպե°ս, սեփական հոգին են բեռնում
Ու ծանրանում են, բայց ավելի ծատ թեթև են դառնում:

Այսպես` մի ժամով §Հավերժ քաղաքը ¦ ` Հռոմն են առնում.
Աթիլլայաբար հասցնում մտնել,
Բայց չեն հասցնում կրակի մատնել...

----------


## Լէգնա

Գլխապտույտ


Դու իմ վերջի~նը` թյուրիմացաբար,
Եվ իմ միա~կը` ճակատագրով...



Սիրո բավանդակ կոչականները մանկական են միշտ,
մինչդեռ ես արդեն ապրել եմ այնքան,
որ իմ տարիքում
Դեղձին տասն անգամ մեռած կլիներ:
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես դու:
Չէ՞ որ չեմ տեսել քեզ այնքա°ն տարի,
Որքան տեսել եմ:
եվ աչքերիս մեջ կա անլցելի մի դատարկություն,
Քանի որ չկաս
Դո°ւ –
Իմ վերջի~նը` թյուրիմացաբար,
Եվ իմ միա~կը` ճակատագրով:



Իմ շրթունքներից
Կախված է հիմա մի ամբո~ղջ աշխարհ`
Մի գունդուգծի°կ,
Բառերի մի պա~րս,
Որ իր բզզոցով գլխապտույտ է հարուցում իմ մեջ:
Եթե երբևէ բառերն այդ պիտի իմ բերնից թռչեն`
Թող թռչեն սիրո°վ,
Մի°միայն սիրով
Եվ մի ճախրանքով աստվածաշնչյան,
Որի մեջ կա գոլ անապատային,
Ավազների սողք ու մտապատրանք:
Մի՞թե քո հեռվից`
Քո անտառների խոնավ օդի մեջ,
Անվերջ չես լսում խոսքերս չասված:
Իսկ թե լսում ես խոսքերս չասված`
Չե՞ս զգում արդյոք մի գլխապտույտ,
Որ, թվում է ինձ,պիտի որ զգան
Սրբորեն հղի դեռահաս կանայք,
Որոնցից մեկին,
Մի°միայն մեկին
Կարողանայի~ մտովին ասել.
«Դու~-
իմ վերջի~նը` թյուրիմացաբար,
Եվ իմ միա~կը` ճակատագրով»:



Քիչ ենք օգտվել մենք բարությունից:
Եվ դրանից չէ՞ ,որ հետզհետե
Բարին եմ դառնում,
Եվ այնքա~ն բարի,
Որ խղճում եմ ես .... մենակությանն էլ:
Նա էլ է տանջվել ու հոգնել:Մեղք է:
Եկ ամեն մեկս բացենք մեր փեղկը,
Որ նա դուրս թռչի իր փակ վանդակից,
Եվ կամ հանդիպենք գեթ այնտեղ...այնտեղ,
Ուր հանդիպում են այգն ու գիշերը:
Իսկ հանդիպո՞ւմ են նրանք երբևէ,-
ես ի~նչ իմանամ:Գուցե գիտես դո՞ւ,
«Դու°-
իմ վերջի~նը` թյուրիմացաբար,
Եվ իմ միա~կը` ճակատագրով»




Ու ձյուն է գալիս,
Ինչ –որ ջե~րմ մի ձյուն.
Հյուսիսն է հղում հարավին ողջույն:
Եվ ձյան մեջ ինչ –որ բուրմունք կա գարնան,
Հեռավո~ր մի բան,
Մի հիշողությո°ւն,
Որի բարությամբ հոգեբուժական
Չեն մեռնում, ճիշտ է, բայց և չեն ապրում,
ինչպես չի մեռնում ,բայց չի ապրում
Սերս-
իմ վերջի~նը` թյուրիմացաբար,
Բայց և միա~կս` ճակատագրով:


Արի° ինքներս մեզնից բարձրանանք`
Թույլ տանք արարքների ինքնաժխտումի.
Փոխադարձաբար իրար նեղացնենք
Ու վիրավորենք փոխադարձաբար,
Որ... կարոտն ինքը հածտվի իրեն հետ,
Ու տառապանքը ինքն իրեն ներ,
Ես էլ հավատամ,որ դու չես եղել
Ո°չ իմ միակը` ճակատագրո~վ,
Ո°չ իմ վերջինը ` թյուրիմացաբա~ր...

----------

Zangezur (09.02.2012), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Jirayr24

Ինետում ամենուր,որտեղ կա Սևակ անունը, որտեղ կարելի է գտնել Սևակի հրաշալի տողերը, ուրեմն քո մականունը առանց կասկածի կցված է դրանց կողքին, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ մեծ տեղ ես տալիս տաղանդավոր բանստեղծին 
Հեղինեին

----------


## Jirayr24

> Ինետում ամենուր,որտեղ կա Սևակ անունը, որտեղ կարելի է գտնել Սևակի հրաշալի տողերը, ուրեմն քո մականունը առանց կասկածի կցված է դրանց կողքին, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ մեծ տեղ ես տալիս տաղանդավոր բանստեղծին 
> Հեղինեին


Այս գրածս Հեղինե քեզ էր ուղղված

----------


## Jirayr24

ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ

Հաճախ սիրում եմ, 
Երբ մարդկայնորեն սիրտս գերում են։

Հաճախ լռում եմ, 
Երբ ճիշտ ասածս դիտմամբ ծռում են:

Նաև խղճում եմ, 
Եթե զղջաում են։

Հիասթափվում եմ, 
Եթե խաբվում եմ։

Նաև ատում եմ, 
Եթե ստում են։

Բայց ամենի՛ց խոր 
Ես հավատում եմ:

Ո՛չ միայն գիտեմ.
Ես հավատում եմ
Երկնի բացխուփիկ քողարկությանը,
Օվկիանոսների հավերժ կրկնվող խաղարկությանը,
Հավք ու թռչունի անբեկանելի ձվարկությանը։

Ո՛չ միայն գիտեմ.
Ես հավատո՛ւմ եմ,
Որ անհնար Է արևը բանտել,
Երկնակամարի զարդերը քանդել, 
Խմորի նման հունցել ու գնդել
Կապույտը ծովի, 
Ատելի լուսնին բռնել վռնդել
Երկնքից ծավի...

Ինչո՞ւ թաքցնեմ.
Ես ճանաչում եմ ու գիտեմ մարդուն: 
Ի~ նչ ասես չկա նրա փակ սրտում։

Գիտի կործանե՛լ,
Բայց և... գո~րծ անել,
Մատնություն գրած նո՛ւյն իր ձեոքերով՝ 
Աշխարհը լցնել շռայլ բերքերով:

Նույն այդ ձեռքերով`
Ե՛վ ճրագ մարել,
Եվ խարույկ վառել:

Նու՛յն այդ ձեռքերով` 
Ե՛վ դանակ խրել, 
Ե՛վ վեպեր գրել։

Նա գիտի զարկե՛լ 
Ու զրկե~լ գիտի, 
Բայց գիտի գրկե՛լ 
Ու փրկե~լ գիտի։

Նա գիտի կեղծե՛լ
Ու սրբապղծե՛լ,
Առավել ևս՝
Գիտի ստեղծե~լ։
Ես նրան հաճախ դատափետում եմ, 
Երբեմն նրան նույնիսկ ատում եմ, 
Բայց, ամենից շատ, խոր հավատո~ւմ եմ։

Ես հավատում եմ նրա բնության ո՛չ թերությանը`
Ստորությա՛նը
Ու չարությա՛նը,
Այլ խորությա~նը
Ու բարությա~նը.
Ոչ ծերությանը,
Այլ նորությա՛նը՝
Զավակի տեսքով անվերջ կրկնվող այդ հարությանը,-

Ես հավատում եմ կենդանի մարդուն, 
Առավել` նրա ծնվելիք որդուն ։

Ես ավատում եմ նրա անուրջին.
Նա որտեղ որ է Մարս Էլ կթռչի,–
Նոր Է սկսում տիեզերական ճամփորդությունը։
Եվ Վեներայի լանջին կկառչի,—
Ես գիտեմ նրա տղամարդկային շանորդությունը...

Ես հավատում եմ նրա ծով խելքին 
Եվ նույնիսկ՝ նրա հոտառությանը, 
Ամե~ն ինչ տեսնող աչքերի ցոլքին 
Եվ նույնիսկ՝ նրանց մթարությանը։ 
Ես հավատում եմ նրա մատների
Հար անհատնելի
ճարտարությանը,
Նրա ոտների
արդարությանը. 
Մինչն իսկ եթե ճամփից էլ հանեն՝

Էլի~ ճար կանեն,
Տե՛ղ կհասցնեն...

Ես հավատում եմ հավատի~ն մարդու`
Իմ ա՛յս հավատին...

----------


## Սյունիք

> Գլխապտույտ


Գժվում եմ այս բանաստեղծության համար................. Ստուգարքիս ժաամանակ չգիտեմ ոնց եմ ասել, համ ես էի լացում, համ էլ...

----------


## Esmeralda

Դու մի՛ հարցրու. «Սիրո՞ւմ ես ինձ»:

Ինչպես կույրը իր ձեռնափայտն է միշտ հիշում,
Դու էլ հիշի՛ր,
Որ երբ իզուր հարց չեն տալիս՝
Սուտ պատասխան չե՜ն ստանում:
Եվ դու բնավ իմ այս խոսքից մի՛ վշտանա ,
Այլ մտածիր,
Թե ջրհորի մութ խորության չափման համար
Իր սեփական մանկանն ո՞վ է ջրհոր նետում:

Դու մի՛ հարցրու, իսկ ես ասեմ
Քո ուզածից շա՜տ ավելին:

Եվ ասում եմ ե՛ս՝ միօրյա՛ հավատացյալ,
Իսկ դու լսի՛’ր, իմ նորօրյա՛ աստվածուհի:
Պաշտամունքի մի ծե՜ս պիտի արվի այսօր,
Խոստովանքը էլ ո՞ւմ է պետք:

Դու՝ անծանոթ մի նոր աշխարհ,
Եսª մի հմուտ աշխարհագետ,
Որ վա՜տ գիտեմ, շա՜տ վատ գիտեմ
Բազմախոստում տեղանքը քո:
Ու խոսում է մեջս կրկին
Մոլի ոգին հետազոտման.
Ուզում եմ քեզ անգիր անել,
Մտքով գծել քարտեզը քո, -
Հարց ու փորձը էլ ո՞ւմ է պետք:
Եվ առավել լավ չէ՞ արդյոք,
Որ մարդու ո՜տքը սայթաքի,
Քան թե լեզո՛ւն:
Ուրեմն արի ոչ թե խոսենք,
Այլ մտովին քայլենք առաջ
Այս անծանոթ ճանապարհով,
Մինչև հասնենք հան•րվանի՝
Հեքիաթական ինչ-որ մի տեղ,
Ուր չկա՜ տեր ու տիրական՝ մեզնից բացի,
Ուր մենք պիտի լինենք թլվատ՝ ջրի՛ նման,
Եվ լինենք կույր՝ կրակի՛ պես,
Ուր՝ հակառակ մեր իմացած հին օրենքի՝
Մարմինները ջերմությունից չե՛ն լայնանում,
Այլ կծկվո՜ւմ,
Եվ լուծվում են բոլոր հարցերն՝ աղի՛ նման,
Դառնալով համ մեր բերանում,
Մեր լարաթափ ջղերի մեջ,
Շփոթահար մեր դեմքերին…

Այնժամ գուցե բնազդաբար ե՛ս քեզ հարցնեմ.
«Սիրո՞ւմ ես ինձ»:
Ե՛ս քեզ հարցնեմ՝
Պատասխանիդ չսպասելով,
Այլ օգնելով, որ ստանաս
Նախկին տեսքդ աստվածուհու,
Նախկին տեսքդ ա՛յն աշխարհի,
Որ դեռ չուներ գծված քարտեզ:
Եվ իմ հարցին ի պատասխան
Այնժամ գուցե ինքդ ինձ ասես.
«Ասում են, թե դուք օգնում եք լոկ հանվելիս:
Իսկ դու օգնում ես հագնվել:
Դու ուրի՛շ ես:
Սիրո՜ւմ եմ քեզ»…

----------


## Jirayr24

> Դու մի՛ հարցրու. «Սիրո՞ւմ ես ինձ»:


ուրախ եմ նաև քո համար, իրոք հաճելի այս  բանաստեղծությունները չգիտեմ  որերորդ անգամ կարդալը, շնորհակալություն

----------


## Լէգնա

> Այս գրածս Հեղինե քեզ էր ուղղված


Շնորհակալություն ,փորձում  եմ , որ Սևակ շնչեն մի պահ ,բոլորը  :Smile:

----------

Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Jirayr24

ՊԱՐԱՊՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 

Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ անեմ 
Պատեպատ եմ զարկվում: 
Հազար բան եմ տնտղում` կույրի նման, 
Ու հասկացած նրա ինչ- ինչոցը ` կրկին 
Պատեպատ եմ զարկվում: 
Չգիտերմ` ի՞նչ անեմ: 
Լավ է ելնեմ- գնամ, տամ փողոցին տուրքս 
Կամ հավաքեմ հարկս նույն այդ փողոցից: 
Սակայն ինչի՞ գնամ, եթե կարիք չունեմ 
Ես իմ տասը մատով իմ զույգ աչքի համար 
Բանտի ճաղերի պես ինչ-որ բան եմ սարքում` 
Ճակատս սեղմելով մտածում եմ, 
Թե ի՞նչ անեմ հիմա: Եվ բանտային 
Ճաղի արանքներից լուռ հածում է 
Իմ հայացքը տարտամ: Ջղայնացած հազում, 
Աչքերս ազատում եմ ճաղից տասնամատյա. 
Թո՛ղ որ ապրեն ազատ, 
Ո՞ւմ են վնաս տվել: 
Եվ աչքերս էլ իսկույն շան պես վազում, 
Դեմ-դիմացիս պատ ու ցանկապատին 
Փակցված հայտերը և ազդերը բազում 
Հոտոտում են, շան պես, որ ինձ օգնեն 
Իմ երեկոն մի տեղ վաճառելու համար` 
Մի թատրոնի 
Կամ թե 
Մի համերգի տոմսով... 

“Երբ ժամանկ լինի” ասելով չէ՞ր, 
Որ անցավ մեր կյանքը , 
Մինչդեռ այս վայրկյանիս` 
Ժամանակի վիժվա՜ծք և գործի սո՜վ... 
Եվ իմ ներսի ձայնը 
Խաղաղությամբ մի բութ 
Սկսում ե ճնշել ու մամլել ինձ այնպե՛ս, 
Որ ես քիչ է մնում “հե՜յ-հե՜յ” գոռամ` 
Նախրապանի նման կամ հովվի պես. 
Թո՛ղ իմ հոտ ու նախրի մտքովն ամգամ չանցնի, 
Թե անտեր են իրենք: 
“Հե՜յ-հե՜յ” կանչելն, անշո՛ւշտ, 
Նո՛ւյնպես գործ է: 
Բայց ես հո չեմ կարող 
Անվերջ “հե՜յ-հե՜յ” կանչել: 
Ուրի՛շ գործ եմ ուզում: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ: 
Այդ էլ գուցե աստվա՛ծ գիտի... 

Պատացել է մութը արդեն վաղուց: 
Ես հայացքով զարկվում եմ նրա խավար պատին` 
“Լույս զվարթ” եմ երգում իմ մտքի մեջ 
Եվ “Առավոտ լուսո”: 
Սա էլ գործ է, հարկա՛վ, 
Սակայն շատ լո՜ւրջ մի գործ, 
Իմ ուժից վե՜ր մի գործ: 
Եվ իմ ձեռքով, ահա՛, խմբավարի նման, 
Կեղծ նոտայի վրա ինքս եմ ինձ ընդհատում, 
Եվ այդ ինքնասաստման սուր շարժումից 
Ձեռքերս սկսում են լուռ մտածել... 

Ձեռքերս սկսում են լուռ մտածել, 
Որ ձեռքերը ( իրե՜նք ) ունեն կյանքում 
Շա՜տ ավելի գաղտնիք, քան թե սիրտը ` 
Այդ ինքնագոհ-գոռոզ-մեծամիտը ... 
Ու ձեռքերս հիմա չեն թվում ինձ 
Ինչ-որ հավելվածներ անհարկավոր: 

Ես իրար եմ զարկում նրանց ամուր 
Ու թողնում եմ այդպես. 
Թող կո՛խ բռնեն 
Կամ աղոթե՛ն գուցե,- ի՜նչ կամենան: 
Իսկ ոտներըս, 
Խանդո՜տ այս ոտներըս, 
Ինձ հանում են տեղից և ստիպում քայլել` 
Հավանաբար, թաքուն մտածելով, 
Թե դրանից աչքիս կբարձրանա 
Նաև իրե՛նց հարգը ... 

Նո՛ւյն վայրկյանին 


Ես հիշեցի հանկարծ, որ առավոտ կանուխ 
Բեռնամեքենայով ձիեր էին տանում, 
Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, այո՛, 
Չե՞ք հասկանում: 
Այո՛, ձիե՜ր` 
Նրա՛նց 
Որ բյուրավոր դարեր 
Իրենց մեջք ու թամբով ամե՜ն ինչ են տարել, 
Ողջ մարդկային ցեղի պատմությունը կրե՛լ, 
Իրենց սմբակներով պատմությունն այդ գրե՜լ, 
Նրա փոշին սրբել իրենց պոչո՛վ: 
Ահա նրանք, այո՛, բեռ են դարձել հիմա 
Այս քո փռշտացող մեքենայի համար, 
Որ և այսօր, խնդրե՜մ, քո դարավոր 
Փոխադրականդ է փոխադըրում... 

Բեռնամեքենայի թափքում` ձիե՜ր, 
Վախից կծի՛կ դարձած, դողդողացո՜ղ ձիեր, 
Ամեն շրջադարձի ու կեռմանի վրա 
Մե՛զ պես ( մարդո՜ւ նման ) ճկվո՛ղ-թեքվո՜ղ, 
Մե՛զ պես ( և ավելի՜ ) զգուշացո՜ղ ձիեր... 
Ես ձեզ այդ վիճակից ինչպե՞ս հանեմ, ձիե՜ր: 
Լացս զսպեմ ու ձեր... ցա՜վը տանեմ, ձիե՜ր... 

Եվ իմ ներսում , 
Որտեղ պարապությունն արդեն 
Իր պյուռռոսյան տխուր հաղթանակն ե տոնում` 
Տեսնելով իր գլխին մի կեղծ դափնեպսակ, 
Իսկ իր չորսբոլորքում` ստույգ դիեր,- 
Նո՛ւյն իմ ներսում հիմա, այս վայրկյանից, 
Վրնջում են ձիե՜ր, 
Խրխնջում են ձիե՜ր, 
Դոփո՛ւմ, 
Բերաններից կրա՜կ թափում 
Ձիե՜ր... 
Ձիե՜ր, 
Այսքան ձիե՞ր... 

Եվ ոտներըս, իբրև յուրատեսակ “մեղա”, 
Ինձ կտրում են փափուկ մահճակալից, 
Տանում-նստեցնում են ա՛յն աթոռին չորուկ, 
Որի առաջ կա մի... տանջված գրասեղան: 
Տանում-նստեցնում են այդ աթոռին չորուկ, 
Որպեսզի... ե՜ս հիմա ձիեր տեղափոխեմ, 
Ձիեր տեղափոխեմ ի՛մ միջոցով – ձե՛ր մեջ, 
Որ խրխնջան նաև ձե՛ր մեջ ձիեր, 
Որ վրնջան նաև ձե՛ր մեջ ձիեր, 
Դոփո՜ղ, 
Բերաններից կրա՜կ թապող 
Ձիե՛ր...

----------


## Jirayr24

ՈՐԴՈՒՍ

Ինձ հետ լինի, թե առանց ինձ, իմ բալի՛կս, կմեծանաս,
Իմ օգնությամբ, թե առանց ինձ, դու երբևէ կհասկանաս,
Թե ոնց պիտի ապրել կյանքում, թե ոնց պիտի նայել կյանքին,
Թե աշխարհում ինչն է էժան, թե աշխարհում ինչն է անգին:
Ինքս էլ խրատ կարդացողին ո՛չ հարգում եմ, ո՛չ հանդուրժում,
Տափակ թե սուր քարոզներից ինքս էլ եմ միշտ, տղա՛ս, խորշում:

Ու թե հիմա, իմ բալի՛կս, ես քո գլխին ճառ եմ կարդում,
Ապա միայն նրա համար, որ շատ հաճախ կյանքում մարդու
Եթե իր մեծ բաժինն ունի ժամանակը, ինքը դարը,
Բայց և այնպես քիչ չի ազդում նաև ընտրած ճանապարհը:
Գուցե քեզ հետ նույնը լինի, որ պատել է հաճախ ինձ է՛լ.
Հաճախ շուրջս աչք ածելով, այն մարդկանց եմ ես նախանձել, 

Որոնց կյանքը հեշտ է անցնում – ասես կյա՜նք չէ, այլ խճուղի`
Անխոչընդո՜տ և անարգելք, քանոնի պես հա՜րթ ու ուղիղ.
Դպրոց, հետո ինչ-որ մի ԲՈՒՀ, մի ազդեցիկ զանգահարող,–
Եվ տաք տեղն է ապահովված…
Այդպես ապրել դու չե՜ս կարող:
Չէի ուզի, որ քո կյանքը հարթ խճուղու նման լիներ:
Դու մի՛ անցիր ասֆալտ ճամփով, գերադասի՛ր ճամփա շինել:
*
Դու սիրո հետ միշտ հաշտ ապրիր, բայց խույս մի՛ տա տառապանքից.
Նա սրբում է աչքը փոշուց, նա մաքրում է հոգին ժանգից:
Տառապանքից չեն մեռնում, չէ՛, այլ ավելի են պնդանում,–
Ապաքինված սիրտը հետո գալիք ցավը հեշտ է տանում:
Ա՜խ, մի՛ նվա: Հայրդ երբեք չի հանդուրժում նվացողին…
Շատ ավելի լավ է, տղա՛ս, դառն արցունքով աչքըդ ցողիր
Ու քո ճամփան շարունակիր: Թո՛ղ որ լինի նա քարքարոտ,
Բայց քո հոգում եթե լինի բարո՛ւ, լավի՛, սիրո՛ կարոտ,
Դու չե՜ս հոգնի, դու կքայլես. կբարձրանաս դու սարն ի վեր:
Դրա համար ոգի է պետք, դրա համար պետք չեն թևեր:
*
Ազնի՛վ եղիր ամեն ինչում – ո՞վ է կայնքում սովից մեռել:
Ճշտի համար աքսոր չկա – ստի հանդեպ ինչու լռել:
Իսկ մեր շուրջը դեռ կան մարդիկ, որ երբ պետք է, մեջք են ծռում,
Երբ որ պետք է, հռհռում են, պե՞տք է` ժպտո՛ւմ, պե՞տք է` լռո՛ւմ,
Պե՞տք է` իրենց մատն են տնկում… Դու մի՛ եղիր կյանքում տհաս`
Դու հասկացի՛ր հենց այս գլխից, մի՛ մոռացիր երբեք, տղա՛ս.
Ազնըվությունն այն է միայն, որ չի փոխվում` ոնց էլ խուռ տաս,–
Նա մի ճերմակ երես ունի, ոչ թե յոթ-ութ գունեղ աստառ…
*
Մի՛ տրտնջա: Դու հիշո՞ւմ ես. «Ձախորդ օրեր… կուգան-կերթան»…
Մի՛ տրտնջա: Եթե լավից ետ ես ընկել` ինքդ հասիր…
Մի՛ տրտնջա, բայց և կյանքը գրքի նման դու մի՛ կարդա,
Գրքի նման` քեզնից հեռու, ինչ-որ օտար մարդկանց մասին…
Հպա՛րտ եղիր, բայց ոչ գոռոզ (դատարկ մարդն է գոռոզանում,
Հայրդ խելոք ու տխմարին դրանով էր զանազանում):
Հորդ նման հպա՛րտ զգա, որ ոչ մեկի տուն չես քանդել,
Ոչ մի ազնիվ խոսք չես կտրել, ոչ մի ազնիվ միտք չես բանտել,
Որ շիտակ ես քայլել կյանքում և լռել ես եթե հաճախ,
Ապա միայն նրա համար, որ առևտուրը մանարծախ
Հաճախ միայն զիզի-բիզի զանգուլակ է նետել շուկա,
Իսկ դու զուրկ ես զիզի-բիզուց, կեղծ դրամ էլ մոտըդ չկա…
*Դու փոքր ես դեռ, դեռ չգիտես, թե ոնց պիտի կյանքին նայել:
Դու փոքր ես դեռ: Երբ մեծանաս, դառնաս արդեն հասուն ջահել,
Խորհուրդներն իմ և՛ հնացած, և՛ ավելորդ թվան գուցե –
Կյանքում այնժամ էլ չլինեն նման բացեր, նման խոցեր:
Է՛հ, տա Աստված: Ես էլ կյանքում ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ երազում
(Կույրը, տղա՛ս, ինչպես գիտես, երկու աչք է միայն ուզում):
Խորհուրդներն իմ թող հնանան… Ծաղիկն է լոկ այդպես մեռնում,
Երբ ամռանը ծառի վրա հասուն միրգ է արդեն դառնում:
Հանուն գալիք վառ խարույկի ես պատրաստ եմ այսօր ծխալ,
Հանուն վաղվա ճշմատության թող որ այսօր լինեմ սխալ…

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ բանաստեղծություն էր։  :Love:   :Smile:   Մինչև հիմա չէի կարդացել...

----------


## Jirayr24

> Լավ բանաստեղծություն էր։    Մինչև հիմա չէի կարդացել...


Երբ առաջին անգամ կարդացի այս բանստեղծությունը, ցնցվել էի, մարմինս դողում էր, զարմացած էի ինչպես է հնարավոր ծնողի զգացումները, ճիշտ մաղթանքները ամփոփել մի բանստեղծության մեջ, կարծես որչինչ չկար ավելացնելու:
 :Wink:  Ուրախ եմ, որ նկատեցիր

----------


## Dayana

http://www.paruyrsevak.com/flash/26.htm

----------


## Dayana

ԻԲՐԵՎ ՍԿԻԶԲ

Իբրև սկիզբ ընդամենը ես այս կասեմ.
Աշխարհում կա ջահելություն,
Կա կյանք, կա սեր,
Կան տղաներ և աղջիկներ,
Կա շեկ, կա սև.
ԵՎ մի աղջիկ
Սև աչքերով, սև մազերով,
Ինձ գերել է խելքից հանել իր նազերով:
Գալիս է նա և շատ հաճախ,
Ձեռքըս բռնում, ափըս բացում,
Սև աչքերը մերթ՝ կկոցում,
Մերթ լայն բացում,
Մերթ փակում է,-

Սկըսվում է գուշակումը:
-«Ապու-ապու, կապու-կապու…
Եկ մի տեսնենք ինչ՞ կա ափում…»:
-«Աթու-աթու, հա թուհ-հա թուհ …
Տեսնենք տղան ինչ՞ է ատում…»:
-«Անամ փերու, չանամ փերու…»
ԵՎ մի օր ել չեմ համբերում՜,
-Գիտեմ, գիտեմ՜,
Գուշակ էլ ես , կախարդ էլ ես.
Չէ՞  որ դու ինձ ոտով- գլխով կախարդել ես:
Բայց իմ ափը ինչ՞ է տալիս
Ինքդ էլ գիտես , որ մի ափը ,
Մինչև անգամ ծափ չի տալիս:
Ախր ինչ՞ կա այդ ափի մեջ,
Կուզես ՞
 դառնամ 
մարդ՝ ափի մեջ:
Մարդկանց առաջ և քո առաջ 
Ահավասիկ ինքս եմ բացում
Ինչ որ ունեմ, ինչ որ չունեմ 
Իմ հոգու մեջ.
Մարդկանց առաջ և քո առաջ 
Ահավասիկ ինքս եմ բացվում
Ինչպե մանուկն օրորոցում,
Երբ շոգում է…

----------


## Fahrenheit

> Հիշում եք չէ Սևակին նվիրված էջի հասցեն՝ http://www.paruyrsevak.com/


Երբ լսում եմ *Մեծն Մհեր Մկրտչյանի* կատարմամբ  *Մեծն Պարույր Սևակի* *<< Մարդ էլ կա , մարդ էլ >>* գլուխգործոցը , մարմինս փշաքաղվում է ..._

Ավելացվել է 5 ժամ անց 14 րոպե անց 
_*Դ ՈՒ* 

Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
Դ՛ու՝ հասարա՜կ մի դերանուն,
Եվ ընդամենը այդ քո երկու՛ հատիկ տառով
Այս բովանդակ աշխարհին ես տեր անում...

Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
Ու ես գարնան հողի նման
Քո կենսատու ջերմությանն եմ ընտելնում...

Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ
Եվ ահա ես
Երջանկության համն եմ զգում իմ բերանում,
Անջատումին ըմբերանում
Եվ թերանում եվ կատարել հրամանը տառամանքի...

Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
Ու ես, անգի՛ն,
Ինձանից ինքս վերանում՝
Փոշիացած հերոսների
Ու ծնվելիք հանճարների
Դասակին եմ ընկերանում...

Դո՛ւ՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
Ու երբ հանկարծ
Թողնւմ ես ինձ ու հեռանում՝
Լքվաց տան պես ճեղք եմ տալիս,
Ծեփս թափում, անտերանում,
Եվ կսկիծը, ցեցի նման,
Բույն է դնում իմ սյունի մեջ,
Ձեղունի մեջ ու գերանում...

Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
Դ՛ու՝ հասարա՜կ մի դերանուն...

----------

Գուգօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Riddle

ԼԱՑ ԷԼ ԿԱ, ԼԱՑ ԷԼ

Մեկը լալիս է նորածնի պես,
Ճչում է… Սակայն արցունքներ չկան:
Մեկն էլ բերանից ծպտուն չի հանում,
Բայց արցունքներն են շիթ-շիթ լճանում:
Մեկն էլ, ինձ նման, (գուցե նաև՝ քո՞),
Բարձր ճչալու սովոր չէ բնավ,
Եվ արցունքներն էլ աչքից չեն հորդում,
Այլ հոսում են ներս,
Ու կիտվում դանդաղ
Չեչաքարի պես ծակծկված սրտում:


ՑԱՎՆ Է ՀԱՃԱԽ ԱՌԱՋ ՄՂՈՒՄ

Անհարմար է բոբիկ քայլել,
Այս կոշիկն էլ շատ է նեղում:
Ինչպե՞ս քայլել առանց ուղու,
Այս ճամփան էլ շատ է շեղում:
Դոփել տեղո՞ւմ: Բայց դրանից
Ոչ կոշիկդ կլայնանա,
Ոչ էլ ցավը կմեղմանա…
Ցա՜վն է հաճախ առաջ մղում:

----------


## aniko

ՄԵՌՆԵԼ


Եթե մեռնել...
                 Թող որ մեռնեմ
                              հուր-կայծակից
Միանգամից,
                 մի վայրկյանում,
                          հանկարծակի,
Այնքան արդար,
                 խղճիս ձայնին միշտ ունկընդիր,
Որ համաձայն բիբլիական հին լեգենդին
Հանգիստ անցնեմ եւ ասեղի նեղլիկ ծակից...
Եթե մեռնել...
                 Թող սպանվեմ,
                        թող կործանվեմ
Այնպես ապրած եւ բան արած,
Որ նորածին մանուկների տեսքով նորից
                      վերածնվեմ
Իմ անունով կնքեն նրանց...
Եթե գամվել
                 փարոսի պես,
Արնաքամվել
                 հերոսի պես,
Ու քրքրվելª
                 դրոշի պես...
Եթե մեռնել...
Բայց առայժմ ապրե°լ է պետք

----------

Լուսիանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Խաղալիք սարքողը

Ես կարող էի ամեն տեղ լինել
Եվ ամեն տեղ էլ ես կարող էի ճչալ.
«Չե՛մ ուզում» և կամ «ուզում եմ»:
Բայց ես ամեն տեղ չեմ եղել բնավ
ՈՒ չեմ էլ լինում,
Իսկ ուր լինում եմ՝
Ես ինձ մտքիս մեջ ասում եմ. «Չասե՛ս»:
Ես ինձ մտքիս մեջ ասում եմ. «Չասե՛ս»
Եվ իմ չասածը թողնում ամենքին,
Որ նրանք հետո տնտղե՜ն-շոշափե՜ն:
ՈՒ երբ հասկանան,
Թե ինչ են իրենք տնտղել-շոշափել՝
Այլևս չասել չեմ կարողանա
ՈՒ կասեմ.
-Գիտե՞ք,
Վճռել եմ դառնալ խաղալիք սարքող
Եվ, հավատացե՜ք, իրո՛ք կդառնամ:

...Աշնան պաղ քամուց ծառերն են շարժվում,
Ինչպես որ մարդու գլխում շարժվում է
Միտքը ճյուղավոր,
Եվ ցերեկային ամպած երկնքից
Ներքև են թափվում
Աստղերի պաղ-պաղ կաղապարները, 
Որ ավելի կարճ կոչվում են «տերև»:
Ես խաղալիքներ կձուլեմ այդ պաղ կաղապարներով:
Եվ ով ինձ հարցնի. «Ին՞չ արժի» ես ինձ
Լուռ կասեմ «Չասե՜ս»,
Իսկ ի պատասխան հարցնողի հարցի
Ես կասեմ. «Ողջո՛ւյն»:
Չգիտեմ, թե նա իմ մասին արդյոք ի՞նչ կմտածի,
Իսկ նույն այդ պահին չեմ կարողանա ես չմտածել,
Որ կար մի աղջիկ...
Եթե ես ասեմ, որ մոռացել եմ անունը նրա,
Ինձ հավատացեք այնքան, որքան որ
Յուրաքանչյուրդ է հաստատ հավատում
Աշխարհի տարբեր լրագրերին:
Եվ ամեն անգամ, երբ ես ուզում եմ
Աշխարհին հայտնել, ասում եմ «Չասե՛ս»:
Իսկ այդ աղջիկը, գիտե՞ք, ասում էր,
«Երբ Բեթհովեն եմ լսում՝ թվում է,
Թե ես քայլում եմ ծովի վրայով»...
Ես ունեմ նաև ճի՛շտ կաղապարը և այդ աղջըկա,
Տա՜ք կաղապարը:
ՈՒ խաղալիքներ ես պիտի ձուլեմ ա՛յդ կաղապարով,
Տա՜ք կաղապարով:

Եվ ով ինձ հարցնի. «Ի՞նչ արժի», ես ինձ
Լուռ կասեմ. «Ասա՛»:
«Դատա՜րկ բան,- կասեմ,-
Ընդամե՜նն արժի մի... անցած մի կյա՜նք»...

Այսպես՝ կարող եմ ամե՜ն բան սարքել.
Այդ իմպեսների մասին են ասում,
Թե մարդու տղան ոսկի ձեռք ունի:

Եվ ամեն անգամ
Երբ ես նայում եմ իմ այս ձեռքերին,
Իմ ձեռքերը միշտ ինձ ասում են. «Հը՞»,
Որ հարց չէ բնավ,
Այլ պատասխան է իմ լռին հարցին:
Իսկ ամեն անգամ
Ես էլ ձեռքերիս նայում եմ այնպես,
Ինչպես նոր պեղած իրին է նայում հնաբանն անփորձ,
Եվ ասում եմ. «Հա՛»:
Որ պատասխա՛ն չէ, այլ հարց է շրջված:
Եվ իմ ձեռքերը գլուխ թափ տալիս,
Իսկ իմ գլուխը ձեռքով է անում,
ՈՒ...հասկանում եմ, որ ես չե՜մ կարող
(Եվ աշխարհումըս ո՛չ ոք չի կարող)
Լոկ մի՛ բան սարքել՝
Ա՛յն միայն, 
Ինչին ճշմարտություն են կոչել աշխարհում:
Լոկ ա՛յդ չի սարքվում,
Թեպետ և անվե՛րջ, դարե՜ր շարունակ
Ջանում են սարքել
Անունով աստծո՛ւ,
Տիրակալների հրամաններո՛վ,
Պարանո՛վ,
Որ լոկ իր պնդությունն է որոշում
Մարդկանց պարանոցներին.
Զենքո՛վ,
Որ մարդկանց կրծքերի վրա
ՈՒսուցանում է կետադըրություն:
Սարքո՜ւմ են այսպես:
Դարե՜ր շարունակ:
Անդուլ սարքում են ա՛յն, ինչ որ չի՜ սարքվում,
ՈՒրեմն նաև չի՛ կարող քանդվել:
Սարքո՜ւմ են:
Իսկ ես ումի՞ց եմ պակաս:
Եվ...վճռվա՜ծ է.
Ե՛ս էլ այսուհետ
Ճշմարտություն եմ սարքելու, և շա՜տ:

ՈՒ պիտի ծախե՛մ,
Ծախեմ ամենո՜ւր՝
ՈՒր կամենում են թե չեն կամենում.
Խաչմերուկներո՛ւմ
ՈՒ խանութների դռների՛ առջև,
Մայթերի՛ վրա
Եվ արձանների պատվանդանների՛ն,
Թե՛ գրքերի մեջ,
Թե՛ ամբիոններից:
ՈՒ երբ ինձ մարդիկ հարցնեն. «Ի՜նչ արժի»,
Կպատասխանեմ արդեն ո՛չ թե ես, 
Այլ՝ այն խաղալիք աղջիկը:
Եվ նա կասի ոչ այլ ինչ,
Քան հենց իր գինը.
«Դատա՜րկ բան,- կասի,-
Ընդամե՜նն արժի մի...անցած մի կյա՜նք»...

...ՈՒ պիտի որ ես, ինքնե՛րդ էլ գիտեք,
Շա՜տ հարստանամ իմ առևտրով:
Եվ այնքա՛ն պիտի ես հարստանամ,
Որ...համերգի տոմս առնեմ ու...
...Գնամ Բեթհովեն լսեմ,
Եվ ինձ էլ թվա,
Թե ես քայլում եմ ծովի վրայով...
Իսկ թե այդ պահին
Գարո՞ւն թե աշուն կլինի դրսում,
Մի՞թե նույնը չէ: Եվ ի՜նչ բանն է իմ,
Մի՞թե նույնը չէ և ի՜նչ բանն է իմ,
Թե քամուց պիտի ծառերը շարժվե՞ն, 
Ինչպես որ մարդու
Գլխում շարժվում է միտքը ճյուղավոր,
Եվ ցերեկային ամպա՞ծ թե չամպած
Երկնքից պիտի թափվե՞ն-չթափվեն
Գունեղ աստղերի պաղ կաղապարներ,
Որ կարճ կոչվում են «տերև»...

ՈՒ տուն գնալիս
Եթե ինձ հանկարծ մեկն ասի «Բա՛րև»,
Ես ի պատասխան կասեմ «Ի՞նչ արժի»:
Թե պատասխանիս վրա ծիծաղեն ինչ-որ աղջիկներ,
Որոնց անունը չգիտեմ իրոք,
Իբրև պատասխան ես կասեմ.
«Չունե՜մ ձեր կաղապարը»:

Եվ կխռնըվեն նրանք իմ շուրջը.
Մարդիկ սիրում են միշտ խոսեցնել նրանց,
ՈՒմ իրենք խելառ են հաշվում:
Եվ կկամենան իմանալ իմ ո՛վ կամ ի՛նչ լինելը:
Ձեռներըս նորի՛ց ինձ կասեն. «Չասե՜ս»:
Ես ի՛նքս էլ, ի՛նքս էլ ինձ կասեմ «Չասե՜ս»:
Սակայն խաղալիք սարքող վարպետը
Ի՛մ իսկ բերանից,
Ի՛մ իսկ բերանով
Արդեն կբոռա՜ ու կկըրկընի՛
Հնավաճառի ելևէջումով.
«Ճշմարտությո՜ւն եմ ծախում, սարքովի՛»...

----------


## Crazy_Moon

*Ագահության գինը

ԵՎ պե՞ետք է արդյոք
Քեզ միշտ ունենալ իմ կողքին: Ինչո՞ւ
...Ու ես ծխում եմ,
Որ ծխի տեսքով
Այս ջլախախտիչ ագահությունը դուրս փչեմ ինձնից,
Ջանում գոհանալ իմ ունեցածով,
Որ շա՜տ է այնքան:
Մի՞թե, տե՜ր աստված, շատ չէ իսկապես:
Բայց կյանքի փշոտ շարժուձևերից, ինչպես կեռերից,
Կախված ճոճվում են
Ու մեզ են կանչում ագահ ըղձանքներ:
Բայց կյանքի փշոտ շարժուձևերից, ինչպես կեռերից,
Կախված ճոճվում են
Կարկատանները մեր ծվատ հոգու...
Ես չեմ կամենում, որ իմ պատրանքը փոխվի պատանքի
ԵՎ հետո ծվա՜տ կախվի աշխարհի կեռերից փշոտ:
ԵՍ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ
Ու քեզ հետ նաև ... անհնարինը`
Ա՛յն գոհությունը,
Ում չի հանդուրժում մեր գոյությունը:
Ուրմեն ի՞նչ անել,
Ինպե՞ս սիրել քեզ - սիրվել քեզանից և ...
... Էլ չուզենալ
Ոչի՜նչ ավելի.
Սեփական իղձը դավաճանի պես, 
Գամել չորս մեխով,
Սեփական ցավին
Չորստապակ մեղր քսել ու կլլել`
Տհաճ, բայց բուժիչ դեղահատի պես,
Սեփական մտքից
կտրել ուղղանկյուն մի քառակուսի
Ու վրան գրել սեփական արյամբ,
"ԵՂԱԾՆ ԷԼ ՇԱՏ Է"
Գրել ու մեխել սեփական ափին,
ԵՎ ամեն վայրկյան ընթերցել ծածուկ`
Դասը չիմացող աշակերտի պես...*

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
*Նամակ
Նա՞ է գրում ինձ 
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝ 
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ. 
"Արդյոք քեզ եր՞բ եմ, ե՞րբ եմ տեսնելու... 
Ձմե՛ռ ու ամա՜ռ, 
Աշո՛ւն ու գարո՜ւն... 
Իսկ ո՞ւր է տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը, 
Այն հինգերորդը..." 

Նա՞ է գրում ինձ 
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝ 
Ինքս ել չգիտեմ. 
"Դու նկատե՞լ ես. ձմեռ ժամանակ 
Անհնարին է անցնել անտառի այն ծանոթ տեղով, 
Որով անցել ես ամռան օրերին, 
Քանի որ ցրտից սաստիկ կուչ գալով 
Ու ձյան բեռան տակ ճկվելով խղճուկ` 
Ոստ ու ճյուղերը փակում են ճամպադ, 
Իսկ մթնշաղին կամ աղջամուղջին` 
Ճանկռում են դեմքդ, 
Աչքիդ սպառնում: 
Ես քայլում էի աղջամուղջի մեջ, 
Ու քայլում էի նաև ... մտացիր: 
Մտացի՞ր արդյոք, մտամփո՞փ արդյոք,- 
Մի՞թե նույնը չէ: 
Ու ես հասկացա, 
Որ երբ հուզված ենք` 
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ձեռքերը, 
Երբ անվստահ ենք` 
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ոտքերը. 
Իսկ ե՞րբ են մարդիկ թաքցնում դեմքը 
Գուցե ամոթի՞ց 
(Ես չե՛մ ամաչում իմ սիրո համար) 
Գուցե կարոտի՞ց 
(Ես ուզում եմ քեզ տեսնել բա՛ց աչքով): 
Գուցե ճանկըռտող ճյուղերի՞ց այս չար 
Գուցե այս ցրտի՞ց որ ճկում է ինձ 
Եվ ստիպում է կուչ գալ խեղճորեն 
(Կուչ գալ եմ ուզում քո՛ թևերի տակ)" ... 

Նա՞ է ավարտում, թե՞ ես նրա տեղը,- 
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ. 
"Իմ այս հարցերին մի՛ պատասխանիր, 
Բայց պատասխանիր լոկ իմ մե՛կ հարցին: 

Գարունը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա, 
Ամառը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա, 
Աշունը անցավ` չտեսա ես քեզ, 
Ձմեռն էլ կանցնի` չեմ տեսնի ես քեզ... 

Իսկ ո՞ւր ե տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը, 
Այն հինգերորդը ... մի՞թե չի գալու" ...*

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

> Հագուստով ծնվածը
> 
> Գործս թողած՝
> Ես քեզ համար
> Ես հագուստներ եմ հորինում,
> Որովհետև ես չգիտեմ,
> Թե դու ի՞նչ ես հագնում հիմա:
> Եվ գարունը՝
> Այս նոր ու հին
> ...


Սևակի բոլոր գործերն էլ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց այս մեկը յուրովի եմ սիրում... ամեն անգամ կարդալիս անմոռանալի հուշեր են արթնանում մեջս...

----------


## Fantazy

*ՎԱՐՔ ՄԵԾԱՑ*


Ո՜Ւշ-ո՜ւշ են գալիս, բայց ո՛չ ուշացած,
Ծնվում են նրանք ճիշտ ժամանակին:
Եվ ժամանակից առաջ ան ընկնում.
Դրա համար էլ չեն ներում նրանց:

Անտոհմ չեն նրանք կամ անհայրենիք,
Հասարակ հորից ու մորից ծնված՝
Սերում են նրանք և ա՛յն վայրենուց,
Որ էլ չէ՜ր կարող ապրել քարայրում:

Սերում են նրանք և ա՛յն ծերուկից,
որ նախընտրում էր քնել տակառում:
Սերում են նրանք և ա՛յն պատանուց,
Որ սիրահարվեց իր իսկ պատկերին:

Սերում են նրանք բոլո՜ր նրանցից,
Որ սատանային հոգին են ծախում,
Միայն թե անեն մտածածն իրենց,
Ի՜նչ փույթ թե սատկեն ժամանակից շուտ:

Անվտանգ՝ ինչպես հրդեհն արևի,
Անվնաս՝ ինչպես օգտակար լորտուն,
Վախ են ներշնչում պետություններին
Մինչև իսկ իրենց կամքին հակառակ:

Արքաների հետ խոսում են «դու»-ով,
Եթե, իհարկե, լսում են նրանց,
Իսկ թե չեն լսում՝ մե՜կ է չե՛ն լռի,
Կխոսեն նույնիսկ իրենց կոշկի: հետ:

Ով սահմանում է նոր օրենք ու կարգ՝
Հայտարարվում է օրենքից դուրս:
Բայց չե՜ն վախենում նրանք չար մահից.
Ապրում են դժվար ու մեռնում են հեշտ:

----------

Yeghoyan (07.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009), Լուսիանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Fantazy

*ԱՊՐԵԼ*Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպե՛ս ապրել,Որ սուրբ հողըդ երբեք չզգա քո ավելորդ ծանրությունը.Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպե՛ս ապրել,Որ դու ինքդ էլ չզգաս քո սեփական մանրությունը:
Ու թե հանկարծ անպետքություն քեզ համարես,
Թե ինքըդ քեզ արհամարհեսու համառեսքեզ հետ վիճի՛,քեզ չզիջի՛.Համբերատար քեզ հետ խոսի՜
հակառակո՛ւմ քեզ համոզի
ինքը… հզոր Հանրությունը…

Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպես ապրել,
Որ ուրիշի խինդով խնդաս,
Ու ուրիշի ցնծությունով
Ինքդ էլ ցնծաս, ինքդ էլ թնդաս:

Լինես, մնաս ամենքի հետ,
Նրանց կամքին հպատակվես,
«Ես»-ըդ խառնես մեծ «մենք»-ի հետ,
Նրանց ցավով լուռ տապակվես:

Տրվես նրանց լույսի նման
Եվ չխաբվես հույսի նման:
Արշալույսի նման բացվես նրա՛նց համար,Վերջալույսի նման բոցվեսնրա՛նց համար:Թե լաց լինես՝ նրանց համար,
Թե բաց լինես՝ նրանց համար,
Թե հա՜ց լինես՝ նրանց համար՝հոգևոր հա՛ց,Քեզ նրանցով կյանքում զինես 
Եվ նրանցով կյանքում լինեսոգևորվա՜ծ:Եվ նրանցով կյանքում լինեսթույլ կամ ուժեղ,Եվ նրանցով կյանքում լինեսբույլ կամ մժեղ,Թշվառ՝ ինչպես անապաստան,
Հարուստ ինչպես լայն տափաստան…

Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, ապրել այնպե՛ս,
Որ նրանց հետ մթնես-ամպես
Եվ նրանց հետ շանթարձակվես.
Մեկտեղ հանկարծ ընդարձակվես,
Մեկտեղ դառնաս գունդուկծիկ.
Մեկտե՜ղ բացվես, մեկտե՜ղ փակվես՝
Ինչպես նամակ և կամ բացիկ…

Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, ապրել մեկտե՛ղ,
Կյանքդ խառնել նրանց կյանքին,
Տառապանքդ՝ տառապանքին,
Ջնքդ՝ ջանքին,
Ցանքդ՝ ցանքին,
Եվ ենթարկվել նրանց կամքին,
Նրանց կամքն էլ քեզ ենթարկել,-
Դառնալ և՛ շանթ, և՛ շանթարգել…

----------

Yeghoyan (07.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009), Լուսիանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## lili-4

Ծերանում ենքԾերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜ս,-
Հասակակից կանանց արդեն մենք նայում ենք եղբոր պես,
Նկատում ենք մատղաշներին,
Որոնք մեզ չեն նկատում.
Ամեն մի նոր ծանոթություն չի վերջանում էլ սիրով,
Ոչ էլ երգով մի անարվեստ, բայց պառթկուն ու կրակված…

Ծերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜ս.-
Մեր ապստամբ մազերն արդեն կա՛մ պատըժվել են մահով,
Կա՛մ իշխանաց իշխան սանրի խեղճ հպատակ են դարձել.
Մեր խռովկան մատներն արդեն դարձել են հեզ ու լսկան,
Իսկ դավադիր մեր ոտքերը՝ ընտանեսեր- տնասեր…

Ծերանում ենք, Պարու՛ր Սևակ,
Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜.-
Մե՛կ օր խմում
Եվ երկու՛օր արդեն խումար ենք ընկնում,
Մե՛կ ժամ քայլում
Եվ երկու՛ ժամ խոսում դրա օգուտից
Կամ վնասից,
Եվ ըստ որում խոսում այնպե՜ս  լրջորեն,
Կարծես մի մեծ գյուտ ենք արել
Կամ հերքում ենք մի հին գյուտ.
Եվ «բուժվել» կամ  «հիվանդություն» բառերն արդեն օրեցօր 
Հոլովվում են ու խոնարհվում ավելի շատ և նույնիսկ
Առավել քիչ դժգոհությամբ,
Քան թե թաքուն պարծանքով…

Ծերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜ս.-
Թափառելու ժամ չի մնում,
Չենք հասցնում ձանձրանալ.
Քիչ ենք թախծում մենք անառիթ,
Շատ ենք տխրում առիթով.
Քիչ ենք կարդում, շատ ենք գրում,
Շատ ենք խորհում, քիչ քնում,
Որովհետև «անքնություն» բառը դարձել է սոսինձ
Եվ ուզում է մեր քրքրված ջղերն իրար կպցնել…

Ծերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜ս,
Ծերանում ենք, սակայն կարծես
Դարձյա՛լ խանքի չենք գալիս.-
Դեռ հիմա ՜ էլ զարմանում ենք.
Դեռ կարո՜ղ ենք զարմանալ
Ժամացույցի սլաքները ետ ենք տալիս մտովին,
Ի՜նչ է թե մեր արդեն չարածն իբր անենք աշխարհում.
Անկարելի հաղթանակի ելք ենք ճարում ինչ- որ կերպ.
Երբեմն էլի այս աշխարհն ենք դեռ չափչփում հուսալից
Դոն- Կիխոտի ոտքեր կոչված նո՛ւյն կարկինով ծայրամաշ.
Իսկ երբ մեկը խոր քնի մեջ մեր երազն է կոխկրտում,
Առաջվա՛ պես… առաջվա՜ պես վեր ենք ցատկում ճչալով…


Ծերանում ենք, Պարո՛ւյր Սևակ,
Սակայն… խելքի չե՜նք գալիս…

----------


## lili-4

*Սուրճի գավաթի դիմաց*

Դու մի հորինված էակ ես գուցե
Ու հանդիպել ես ինձ մտքումըս լոկ:
Բայց իրական ես, ինչպես բուրմունքը
Հողի',
 Վարունգի',
Խոտի',
Մատիտի':
Եվ ես ուզում եմ, որ շրջապատես
Ինձ ա'յդ բույրով,
Լոկ ա'յդ բույրով`
Հողի',
Վարունգի',
Խոտի',
Մտիտի'`
Բույրով մանկության,
Բույրով մաքրության…

Ի~նչ զարմանալի աչքեր ունես դու.
Կարծես թե լինեն երկվորյակ լճեր
Հին հրաբխի զույգ խառնարանում:

Ի~նչ հրաշագործ նայվածք ունես դու,
Ինչի նայում ես` քե~զ ես նկարում:

Ծոծրակդ կարծես մթին անտառի բացատ է գողտրիկ,
Ուր սփռված են միայն հասմիկներ:

Մազերիդ բույրից
Հին աստվածներն են հարություն առնում
Դանբարանում իրենց`
Ռունգերում իմ տաք:

Քնքշորեն ասված ամեն խոսքը քո 
Եթեր է ճամփում ռադիոալիքներ,
Որոնց կարող է ամե~ն ոք որսալ,
Ով երջանկության տառերը գիտի:

Քո նայվածքի հետ
Ինքըդ քեզանից զատվում- անջատվում,
Շարժանակարի ժապավենի պես,
Որ… հազարնե~րը հիանան` ձրի':

…Հազարի~ նման մի աղջիկ ես դու,
Ում գտել եմ ես` մեկըս հազարից,
Եվ հիմա `
Քեզանից աստծո~ւ չափ հեռու,
Նստած եմ ահա տխուր- երջանիկ
Ու դեռ փակ կրծքիդ  տաք կաղապարով`
Ճերմակ գավաթով, սև սուրճ ես խմում,
Որ անքնությունն իր բույնը հյուսի
Լարված ջղերիս մերկ ծառի վրա:

Ու եթե մեկը սուրճով բախտ բացեր,
Ապա կարող էր գուշակել անսուտ,
Որ ես ինքնակամ ու սիրահոժար
Մնացած կյանքիս կեսը կտայի,
Միայն տեսնեի գրկիդ…  թուխ մանուկ,
Ինչպես որ քեզ ես իմ գրկում տեսել…

----------


## vartabooyr

*ԵՒ ԱՅՐ ՄԻ ՄԱՇՏՈՑ*
Դասական Ուղղագրութեամբ

*Ա*

Մենք կայինք նաեւ նրանից առաջ,
Եւ դարեր առաջ:

Մենք բռնութիւնից խոյս էինք տալիս՝
Բեղուն դաշտերին գերադասելով լեռները քարոտ,
Իսկ մեզ ոտնկոխ հետապնդողին դիտապաստ անում
Եւ դրանով իսկ անուն ստանում՝
Կոչելով մեզ Հայք... 

Մենք անշունչ քարը դարձնում էինք ձուկ,
Ձո՜ւկ,
Որ անջրդի լեռնալանջերի շիկացած հողից
Իր փորը վառած՝
Կիսաբաց բերնով
Երկնքից անջուր
Գոնէ անձրեւի շիթ էր պահանջում:

Լեռը ծակելով՝
Մենք նրա միջով ջուր էինք տանում
Ու շռայլ բանում
Մեր այգիների այրի արգանդին:

Իսկ ամուլ կաւին տալիս էինք մենք
Ձեւը վարսանդի
Եւ կոչում կարաս,
Որի մէջ յետոյ լողացնում էինք գարին մեր մաքուր,
Եւ մկրտութեան այդ ջուրը դեղին
Հարբածութիւնից նոյնիսկ առաւել
Զարմանք էր ազդում այն գոռոզներին,
Որ մեզ այնուհետ
Չէին հանդգնում կոչել «բարբարոս»:

Մենք յամառ ոսկուն ստիպում էինք նաեւ մայրանալ՝
Դառնալ դիցուհու արձան անթերի,
Եւ այդ հլութիւնն անձնատուր ոսկու
Անւանում էինք Մայր զգաստութեանց՝ Մեծն Անահիտ:

Մենք տալիս էինք անյատակ վիհին մի նոր խորութիւն,
Երկնամուխ կիրճին՝ բարձրութիւն մի նոր
Եւ... կոչում առնի... 

Մենք կայինք նաեւ նրանի՛ց առաջ:
Մեր արքաների եւ իշխանների արածի վրայ չարածը դրած՝
Նրանց գործն էինք դեռ շարունակում
Լարերի վրայ բամբ բամբիռների
Եւ... դա անւանում Երգ Վիպասանաց... 

Արշակները մեր՝
Հայրենի հողին ոտքով շփւելով,
Լոկ հպարտութեան խօսքերով էին շուրթերը բանում
Եւ ըմբերանում տիրակալներին:

Մուշեղները մեր՝
Օտար զօրութեանն ընդդիմանալիս
Նրանց հարեմը գերի առնելով
Ու ձեռք չտալով եւ ոչ մի կնոջ՝
Առնականութեան եւ վեհանձնութեան դաս էին տալիս,
Այնպիսի մի դաս,
Որ ոսոխն անգամ անգիր էր անում... 

Մենք կայինք նաեւ նրանի՛ց առաջ:
Մենք աստղերն էինք մեր աչքով զննում,
Արփալոյս էինք թելերով հինում.
Տաճարից ելնում ու թատրոն գնում,
Վայելում նաեւ հաճոյքը վսեմ
Մեր այն պարուհի-կաքաւողների,
Որոնց մարմինը նւագ էր լռած
Եւ որոնք նաեւ «երգեին ձեռամբ»... 

*Բ*

Այո՛, մենք կայինք նրանի՛ց առաջ:

Սակայն աշխարհի լայնքի վրայով
Մի չտեսնւած մրրիկ էր անցել:

Հրեա մի գունատ՝
Քշւած իր երկրից,
Օտարականի ու հիւրի տեսքով,
Ինքն իրեն տարաւ աշխարհից-աշխարհ:

Զորաւոր էին աստւածները հին,
Այնքան զօրաւոր,
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում:

Իսկ խեղճ ու աղքատ այդ եբրայեցին
Եկաւ շաղ տալու խօստումներ օդում,
Եկաւ զինավառ գեղեցիկ ստով... 

Միամիտ էին աստւածները հին,
Միամիտ այնքան,
Որ ծարաւն իրենց յագեցնում էին լոկ արեամբ զոհի
Եւ իրենց քաղցը նոյն զոհի մսով:

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկաւ ասելու,
«Այս է մարմինն իմ, առէք ու կերէք:
Այս է արիւնն իմ ըմպեցէք սիրով»... 

Ուղղամիտ էին աստւածները հին.
Ուղղամիտ էին՝
Պարզ դերձակի պէս.
Իրենց հաւատի հանդերձը նրանք
Միշտ ձեւում էին ճիշտ կեանքի վրայ:

Իսկ եբրայեցին եկաւ կարելու,
Մի համընդհանուր կախարդիչ հանդերձ,
Որով որ պիտի հաւասարւէին
Ե՛ւ վտիտ ու գէր,
Ե՛ւ հաստ ու բարակ... 

Ճշտախօս էին աստւածները հին,
Ճշտախօս էին՝
Երեխայի պէս.
Մարդկանց մարդ էին նրանք անւանում,
Իսկ իրենց՝ աստւած:

Իսկ եբրայեցին ասաց, «Մարդ եմ ես»,
Եւ... դարձաւ աստւած՝
«Մարդ եմ» ասելով... 

Զօրաւոր էին աստւածները հին,
Այնքա՛ն զորաւոր,
Որ անկեղծ էին ու չէին ստում:
Իսկ պատմութեան մէջ կան ժամանակներ,
Երբ ով չի ստում՝ պիտի կործանւի՜... 

*Գ*

Եւ կործանւեցին աստւածները հին:

Մարդիկ,
Որ երեկ ունէին տարբեր աստւածներ բազում,
Պարտաւոր էին հիմա ունենալ
Միայն մի աստւած,
Բոլո՛րը լոկ մի՛, միայն մի՛ աստւած:
Եւ չգիտէին, 
Թէ ո՞վ է այդ Մին
Եւ ի՞նչ է ուզում... 

Արամազդների, Միհրերի տեղակ,
Բոցբեղ-բոցմօրուք շէկ Վահագներին փոխարինելու
Եկաւ մի հրեա սեւմօրւք-սեւբեղ,
Եւ Աստղիկների, Անահիտների ու Նանեների
Երեկւայ տեղում այսօր հաստատեց
Իր մօրը դալո՜ւկ, թէ՞ ամօթահար:
Եւ խօսում էին նրանք մի լեզւով,
Որ չէ՜ր հասկացւում:

Մեհեանների տեղ ու բագինների,
Նրանց դեռ տաք-տաք մոխիրի վրայ,
Հասակ նետեցին
Դեռեւս անծեփ եւ փայտակտուր աղօթատեղիք՝
Իրենց խաչերը սուր մխրճելով
Նախ՝ սրտերի՜ մէջ,
Ապա՝ երկնքի՛... 
Ատրուշանների խուրձ-խուրձ բոցերի առատութեան տեղ
Կենտ-կենտ հասկերի չար աղքատութեամբ
Պաղ-պաղ մոմերն են ուզում դառնալ հաց մի նոր հաւատի,
Որ իրեն կոչում կամաւորութիւն,
Բայց տարածւում է պչնութեամբ տքնող... 

... Առանց հաւատի կեանքում դիւրին չէ նոյնիսկ մեռնելը,
Իսկ ապրելն... արդէն անկարելի է:

Մարդուց խլեցին իր հաւատը հին,
Իսկ հաւատը նոր հաստատւեց խօսքո՜վ,
Մի՛միայն խօսքով,
-Դեռ նորը չկա՜ր:

Աւերւեց հինը ու փլատակւեց,
Իսկ նորը միայն կառուցւեց խօսքո՜վ,
Մի՛միայն խօսքով
- Դեռ նորը չկա՜ր:

Եւ այսպէս՝
Յանկարծ Ու դանդաղօրէն
Ամէ՜ն ինչ շրջւեց,
Տակն ի վեր եղաւ,
Եւ կարգի բերել չէր կարող ոչ ոք.
- Ինքը շրջողն իսկ չէ՜ր կարող էլ, չէ՜:

Եւ այսպէս՝
Կեանքից մնաց մի «մեղայ»,
Որ պիտի նաեւ...  բարձր չհնչէր:
Եւ այսպէս՝
Անցաւ ողջ հարի՜ւր տարի,
Որ կարճ է թւում. երբ գիրք ես կարդում,
Իսկ երբ ապրում ես եւ ամէն րոպէ
Զգում ես մաշկի՜դ, զգում ես սրտո՛վ,
Ուղեղիդ բոլո՜ր ծալքերով՝
					այնժամ... 

*Դ*

Հէնց այսպէս էինք մենք ապրում այնժամ:

Հայաստան կոչւած աշխարհն էլ արդէն
Լոկ անունով էր Հայաստան կոչւում:

Զոհւած արջառի տաքուկ սրտի պէս
Մեր հողն էր կիսւած
Ու բռնի քաշւած
Երկու շիկացած ու սուր շամփուրի,
Որոնցից մէկը պարսիկն էր բռնել կրակի վրայ,
Միւսը բռնել էր մոմերի վրայ նենգ բիւզանդացին:

Խորովւում էինք,
Արցունքի տեղակ
Մեր ճենճերն էին կաթում կաթկթում,
Ասես կամենում իրենց խորովող կրակը մարել:
Աակայն ճենճերից -այդ ո՞վ չգիտի- չի՜ մարում կրակ,
Այլ բորբոքւում է մոլութեամբ մի նոր:

Մե՛ր հողի վրայ,
Մե՜ր երկնքի տակ
Մենք դարձել էինք օտարի գաղութ,
Նոյնիսկ մեր հօրը երկրպագելու,
Եւ կամ թէ որդուն պագելու համար
Այլ արքունիքից պիտի խնդրեինք մի թոյլտւութիւն,
Որ եթէ հասնէր՝
Պարտաւոր էինք համարել շնորհ
Եւ շնորհակալ մնալ յաւիտեան:

Հայաստան կոչւած աշխարհը կիսւած
Նստել էր արդէն
Իրար չկպած ծայրերի վրայ ա՛յն աթոռների,
Որոնց տակ անտակ անդունդն էր բացւում,
Իսկ մեր մարմնաւոր տէրերը բոլոր
Ունէին լոկ մի մտահոգութիւն,
Լոկ մի խոհ բարձր՝
Իրենց աթո՛ռը,
Գահո՞յքը իրենց
Եւ իրենց բա՜րձը:

Միա՛յն չզրկւել իրենց վերադաս տիրոջ շնորհից,-
Զսպանակի պէս
Այս միտքն էր նրանց վեր ու վար ճօճում:
Միա՛յն թէ կառչել ու նստած մնալ
Իրար չկպած ծայրերի վրայ ա՛յն աթոռների,
Որոնց տակ անտակ վիհն էր որոճում... 

Աւերակւել էր երկիրը հայոց,
Ու եթէ նրա տէրերը տանու
էթ ունենային ազնւութիւնը իրենց նախորդի՝
Նրա պէս պիտի մռռային նորեն,
«Աւերակացս ո՞ւմ թագաւորեմ»... 

*Ե*

Քաջերի սահմանն իրենց զէնքն է հէնց,
Քաջեր մի՛շտ էլ կան,
Զէ՜նք է հարկաւոր:

Քաջեր մի՛շտ էլ կան,
Պէտք է ասպարէ՜զ,
Որ նո՜յնպէս չկար:

Կար միայն պարի՜սպ,
Որ տարածւում էր աշխարհից աշխարհ,
Եւ կային նաեւ ազնիւ ճակատներ,
Որոնցով երբէք պարիսպ չե՜ս քանդի... 
Աշխարհի վրայ արդէն իշխում  էր մի ճշմարտութիւն,
Որ հարիւո՜ւր տարի,
Հարիւր ձի՛գ տարի
Չէր կարողանում իր ճշտութիւնը կարգին հաստատել.
Մի ճշմարտութիւն,
Որ ամէն վայրկեան
Կամայ-ակամայ հերքում էր իրեն՝
Անվերջ բացելով իր մերկութիւնը
Եւ իսկութիւնը:

Յիսուսը,
Որ մի հրեա էր ազնիւ,
Արդէն շա՜տ վաղուց դարձել էր իրօք
Մի բիւզանդացի խորամանկ ու նենգ,
Եւ նոր հաւատի եդեմ դրախտի պաճուճանքի տակ
Հին բիւզանդիոնը նոր հնարներով
Իր օտարակուլ դժոխքն էր տանում ուրիշ երկրներ,
Իր կայսերական մականն էր զարկում աշխարհի մէջքին,
Այն խեղճ աշխարհի,
Որ զարկի ցաւից նոյնպէս տնքալու իրաւունք չունէր,
Եւ տնքոցի տեղ
Դեռ «ալէլո՜ւ ա» պիտի որոտար:

Իսկ իսկութի՜ւնը... 

Հաւասարութեան ու եղբայրութեան ազնիւ քարոզով
Ուրիշի տուն ու երկիր էր մտնում
Օտար վարք ու բարք
Օտար ծէս ու կարգ:

Իսկ իսկութինը չէ՞,
Որ զօրքից յետոյ
Միշտ էլ լեզուն են մարտադաշտ հանում,
Եւ ինչ չի կարող ո՛չ մի զօրք անել՝
Լեզուն է անում:

Իսկ իսկութի՜ւնը... 

Նոր գաղափարը էլ գաղափար չէր,
Այլ մի կաղապար,
Մի նե՜ղ կաղապար,
Որ արդէն հարիւր տարի էր տեւում,
Ո՛չ թէ գաղափար
Այլ մի կաղապար,
Որ երազն անգամ իր մէջ էր ձեւում.
Ո՛չ թէ գաղափար,
Այլ մի կաղապար՝
Ե՛ւ մարմնի համար,
Որ շնչակտուր հեւում էր, հեւում,
Ե՛ւ հոգու համար:
Որ վաղուց արդէն ազատ չէր թեւում.
Ե՛ւ լեզւի համար... 

Գէթ լեզո՛ւն գործէր,
Մինչդեռ մեր լեզո՜ւն... 

*Զ*

Իրաւունք չկար երգել երգը մեր,
Որ դարեր ի վեր
Հնչել էր լեզւով մեր ոսկեղենիկ,
Ե՛ւ մեն ու մենիկ՝
Սիրոյ խօսքերով,
Ե՛ւ որւախութեան տաճարների մէջ՝
Գինու հոսքերով,
Ե՛ւ մեր եօթնօրեայ հարսանիքներին՝
Մեր փակ բակերում,
Բաց տանիքներին:
Իրաւունք չկար նաեւ նւագել՝
Ո՛չ վինի վրայ,
Ո՛չ էլ բամբիռի:
Այս կեանքի համար հոգացի՞ր՝
Պիղծ ես,
Ե՛ւ անօրէն ես,
Ե՛ւ բանագրւած:
«Ամէ՜ն ինչ արա յանուն ա՛յն կեանքի,
Որ քեզնից յետոյ, յետոյ է գալու»... 

Թատրո՞ն ես գնում՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես.
Կեր ու խո՞ւմ անում՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:

Պարի՞ նայեցիր
Եւ կամ պարեցի՞ր՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:
Սիրասթա՞փ եղար,
Նոր սէ՞ր արեցիր՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:
Այս կիանքի համար գէթ մի՞տք արեցիր՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:
«Ամէ՛ն ինչ արա ա՛յն կեանքի համար,
Որ քեզնից յետոյ, յետոյ է գալու»... 

Եւ այս ամէնի՛ց, այդքանի՛ց յետոյ
Իրաւունք չկար մինչեւիսկ լալու:
Որդո՛ւդ ես սգում՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:
Ողբում ես մօ՞րդ՝
Ուրեմն պիղծ ես:
Իրենց իսկ տւած ցաւի՞ց ես լալիս՝
Անօրէն ես դու,
Արժանի մահւան:
Դաւանանք կոչւած դաւի՞ց ես լալիս
Անօրէն ես դու,
Արժանի մահւան:
«Մտածիր միայն ա՛յն կեանքի մասին
Որ քեզնից յետոյ, յետոյ է գալու»... 

Եւ այս ամէնի՛ց, այդքանի՛ց յետոյ
Իրաւունք չկար մինչեւիսկ լալու:

(ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ)

----------


## vartabooyr

*ԵՒ ԱՅՐ ՄԻ ՄԱՇՏՈՑ*

(ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼԻ #1)


*Է*

Իրաւունք չկար
Արեան փոխարէն գէթ արցունք ոթիլ:

Եւ ի՞նչ էր մնում:
Այլ բան չէր մնում,
Քան թէ աղօթել:
Աղօթել նրան՝
Այն նոր աստծուն,
Որ խոստումներից աչք իսկ չէր բացում,
Բայց ողջը՝  այնտե՞ղ,
Բայց ողջը՝  յետո՞յ,
Եւ ոչի՜նչ հիմա,
Եւ ոչի՜նչ ցածում:

Այլ բան չէր մնում,
Քան թէ աղօթել:

Բայց նրանք նոյնիսկ իրենց աստծուն
Աղօթում էին օտար խօսքերով,
Խօսքեր ոչ պակաս անհասկանալի
Քան ինքն այդ աստւած:

-Եւ մարդկանց յոգնած սրտերի վրայ,
Որ երեկ այնպէ՜ս յուզառատ էին,
Այնպէ՛ս զգալի,
Իջել էր արդէն անտարբերութիւն մի կործանարար
Ե՛ւ վաղվայ հանդէպ,
Ե՛ւ ապագայի:

Ոչ ոք չգիտէր վաղն ի՞նչ կբերի:
Եւ ապագայի երաշխիք չկա՜ր:
Բերք չէին տալիս արտերը բերրի:
Նոյնիսկ խոստացեալ երկինքը վերին
Դարձել էր մի կեղծ - անկենդան նկար:
Անդնդանում էր մի անյայտութիւն,
Անորոշութիւն մի ամենաքամ,
Որ վատ է անգամ որոշեալ մահից:
Մի անյայտութի՛ւն որ ինքն էր դարձել
Երկրի իրական տիրակալը չար:
Եւ կործանումի սուր հոտ էր փչում
Ո՛չ միայն հացից, ջրից ու հողից,
Այլ նաեւ օդի՛ց ու քամո՜ւց անգամ:
Պէտք էր, շա՜տ էր պէտք ինչ-որ բան անել.
Սակայն ի՞նչ անել եւ ինչպէ՞ս, ինչպէ՞ս:

Ու բոլորն էին այդ հարցը տալիս,
Իսկ պատասխանող չկա՛ր ու չկա՜ր... 

*Ը*

Եւ այդ պահին էր, որ աշխարհ եկաւ
Նա՝
	Այր մի՝
	Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց անունով:

Որտեղի՞ց եկաւ,
Ի՞նչ ակից բխեց:
Եւ ինչպէ՞ս եկաւ,
Հոսեց ի՞նչ հունով:

Այդպէս՝ արցունքն է ծնւում աչքի մէջ,
Երբ որ աչքի մէջ ընկնում է աւազ:
Այդպէս դառնում է աւազն ապակի,
Եւ ապակին է հայելի դառնում:

Այդպէս՝ արեւը ամէնից առաջ
Լուսաւորում է բարձրաբերձ ծառի
Կատարին թառած թռչունի բոյնը:

Այդպէս՝ գոյութեան ահեղ պայքարում
Անփոփոխ պահած իր ներքինն էլի՝
Գազանն է փոխում իր մաշկի գոյնը,
Եւ դա թւում է անսպասելի... 

Նրանց ծնունդը միշտ էլ թւում է անսպասելի
Եւ յետոյ մարդկանց դարեր շարունակ զարմանք
			պատճառում,
Բայք նրանք կեանքում միշտ էլ ծնւում են լոկ այն
			պատճառով,
Որ անչափ շատ են սպասել նրանց:

Ժողովրդի մէջ ննջում են նրանք,
Ինչպէս ջրի մէջ՝ ահեղ գոլորշին,
Ինչպէս ընտանի աքաղաղի մէջ՝
Իր իսկ երբեմնի թռչունութիւնը,
Ինչպէս մանուկի պարապ բերանում՝
Ակռայ- ատամը:

Նրանք  ծնւում են իրենց ծնողի անօգնութիւնից,
Որպէսզի դառնան նոր զօրեղութիւն:
Նրանք ծնւում են ինչ-որ հանճարեղ մի հոգնութիւնից,
Որպէսզի դառնան հանճարեղութիւն:
Նրանք ծնւում են, որ ապացուցեն
Թէ վերջը մի տեղ դառնում է սկիզբ:

Նրանք ծնւում են որ ապացուցեն,
Թէ հրաշք չկա՜յ,
Կայ միայն կարի՜ք:
Նրանք ծնւում են, որ ապացուցեն,
Թէ այնտեղ է լոկ սխրանքն սկսւում,
Ուր վերջանում է ամէն մի հնար... 

*Թ*

Այդպէս էլ ծնւեց մէկը նրանցից,
Ծնւեց նա՝
	Այր մի՝
	Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց անունով:
Եւ նա չծնւեց, որ աւելացնի
Հարց տւողների բանակն անպակաս,
Նա եկաւ աշխարհ՝ պատասխանելու,
Եւ պատասխանը գտաւ իսկապէս... 

Քաջերի սահմանն իրենց զէնքն է հէնց:

Քաջեր մի՛շտ էլ կան,
Զէնք է հարկաւոր:
Քաջեր մի՛շտ էլ կան,
Պէտք է ասպարէ՛զ:

Եւ նա էր ահա, որ ձեւաւորեց
Մի զէնք ժանգախոյս,
Եւ ծովաւորեց
Ասպարէզ մի նոր:
Որ թոյլ-ուժեղի,
Շատ ու սակաւի,
Քիչ ու բազումի
Մրցութիւն չկայ՜:
Քանզի նորատիպ այդ մաքառման մէջ
Այրուձիի տեղ մտքերն են կռւում,
Թանաք են յեղում արեան փոխարէն,
Եւ յաղթանակը կոչւում է մատեան... 

Մենք կայինք այո՛, նրանից առաջ:
Սակայն նա ծնւեց,
Որ գայ ու դառնայ ինչ-որ մի Սկիզբ:

... Նրանից առաջ կային աստւածներ՝
Երկնքի, սիրոյ, պտղաւորումի.
Ինչպէս փոթորկի, նաեւ... դպրութեան:

Եթէ բոլորը՝ մինչեւիսկ ստոյգ,
Վերջինս սուտ էր, սուտ ստուգապէս,
-Աստւած կար, սակայն դպրութիւն չկա՜ր:
Նա՝ հաւատաւորն իր նոր հաւատի,
Դպրութեան մեր սուտ աստծուն վըռնդեց
Եւ ինքը մնաց նրա փոխանակ:
Բայց մինչ դպրութեան հին աստւածը մեր
Շարունակ միայն մի գործ էր անում՝
Մարդկանց հոգին էր առնում ու տանում:
Նա եկաւ, որ մեզ հոգի պարգեւի... 

Այո՛, մենք կայինք նրանից առաջ.
Հզօր թէ տկար՝
Մարմին էինք մենք:

Սակայն նա եկաւ, որ Հոգի՛ դառնայ.
Շոշափւո՜ղ հոգի,
Եւ անմե՜ռ հոգի:

Այո՛, մենք կայինք նրանից առաջ
Քիչ թէ շատ կար հաց,
Եւ ունէինք ջուր:

Սակայն նա ծնւեց, որ Սնո՜ւնդ դառնայ:

Ծնւե՛ց, որ ծնե՜նք,
Եղա՛ւ, որ լինե՛նք,
Եւ անմահացա՛ւ,
Որ անմահանա՛նք... 

*Ժ*

Կիսւած էր արդէն հայրենիքը մեր,
Եւ յետոյ պիտի այդպէս էլ մնար.
Դարերով հեղւած մեր արիւնը սուրբ
Պիտի ապարդիւն կորչէր ու գնար:
Դեռ պիտի գային օրեր ահաւոր.
Մեր հողը պիտի մեզ կարօտելուց
Պատւէր եղինջով ու փշով խայթիչ.
Իսկ մեր երկինքը՝
Մեր աչքից զրկւած,
Պիտի որ ինքն էլ իր զուքսից զրկւէր.
Յետոյ մեզ պիտի խաբէին այնպէ՛ս,
Որ հին խաբեբան՝
Նոր բիւզանդացին,
Զարմանար ինքը:
Յետոյ պիտի մեզ... 
Միջահատւած էր մեր հողը բնիկ,
Ճեղքւած էր արդէն հայրենիէը մեր:

Եւ նա չծնւեց ինչ-որ մի մօրից:
Նա հէնց այդ ճեղքից ծառացաւ յանկարծ,
Որ ճեղքը լցնի գէթ ինքն իրենով,
Եւ այդ ճեղքը նա լցրեց իսկապէս,
Մեր բաժան-բաժան հողերը նորից
Այդ նա էր միայն, որ բերեց իրար
Եւ միաւորեց... արդէն մեր մտքո՜ւմ:
Եւ այդ օրից վեր
Ու մինչեւ այսօր
Այդ միացումը մնում է անխախտ՝
Ընդդէմ ճչացող այն խախտումների,
Որ բախտն է անում սուսոփո՜ւս այնպէս,
Եւ անում անձայն մի քմծիծաղով,
Որի տակ պիտի ամօթն իր ծածկի,
Բայց իզո՜ւր.
Ծածկել չի՛ կարողանում,
Ինչպէս չի ծածկում ծածկոյթը խոտի
Ճահճի գոլորշին՝ քրտինքն ամօթի... 

*ԺԱ*

Չունէինք արդէն պետ ու պետութիւն.
Ծաղրանկար էր եղածը արդէն՝
Գծւած ձեռքերով երկու նկարչի,
Որ ատում էին իրար ոչ պակաս,
Քան թէ մենք իրենց:

Յետոյ մենք պիտի գաղութ դառնայինք՝
Գաղութի մարզպան-կառավարիչով:
Յետոյ մեզ պիտի դարեր շարունակ
Տանեին անվերջ անկումից-անկում,
Մեր մէջքի վրայ երկանք աղային
Եւ ստիպեին, որ ժպտանք նաեւ:

Յետոյ մենք պիտի մեր շէնից զրկւած՝
Քաղաք շինէինք աւերն ուրիշի:
Յետոյ մենք պիտի մեր հերկից զրկւած
Հերկեինք օտար կորդ ու առապար:
Յետոյ մենք պիտի մեր ոտնահետքի
Դրոշմը դարձրած իւրովի դրօշ՝
Մխեինք բոլոր լայնքերի վրայ
Երկիր կոչեցեալ այն կլոր գնդի,
Որտեղ որ պիտի ամէն ճանապարհ
Վերստին բերի իր տեղը նախկին,
Բայց մեզ... հայրենիք չբերե՜ց երբէք... 

Չունէինք արդէն պետ ու պետութիւն,
Հայրենեաց գահը փլւածք էր տւել:

Եւ այն չծնւեց ինչ-որ մի մօրից.
Նա այդ փլւածքից բուսնեց սխրանքով,
Որ այդ փլւածքը ողջանայ նորից:
Եւ այդ փլւածքը իրօք ողջացաւ:
Այն ինչ որ անել չկարողացան
Արշակև-Վաղարշակ,
Մուշեղ ու Մուշէ,
Սա՛ արեց միայն՝ անզէն ու անզօրք.
Մեզանից խլած մեր պետութեան տեղ
Ստեղծեց մի նոր՝
Չեղեա՜լ պետութիւն,
Թագաւորութիւն մի հզօրազօր՝
Ո՛չ թէ մեզանից խլւած հողերի,
Մեր բաժան-բաժան հայրենու վրայ,
Այլ մի անբաժա՛ն,
Մեր անկիսելի՛
Երբէ՜ք չխլւող հոգիների մէջ:

Եւ այնուհետեւ անվախճան եղաւ
Թագաւորական նրա տունը մեծ,
Եւ մեր հոգեւոր թագաւորութեան
Գահին բարձացող ամէ՜ն թագաւոր
Ծնւե՛ց նոյն տնից,
Նո՛յն ցեղից սերեց
Եւ պատւով-փառքով-վեհութեամբ կրեց
Նո՜յն տոհմանունը՝
		Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցեանք... 

*ԺԲ*

Այսպէ՛ս ծնւեց նա:
Բախտի հակառա՞կ,
Թէ՞ վայրկենական նրա զղջումով,
Նա եկաւ, որ մեզ վերադարձընի
Այն, ինչ խլել էր նոյն բախտը երեկ:

Առանց հաւատի հեշտ չէ մեռնելը,
Իսկ ապրելն...  արդէն անտանելի է:

Եւ մեր կործանւած հին հաւատի տեղ
Մեզ նո՜ր հաւատով զինեց վերստին:
Էժան-ծախուի, անցնող-վատի տեղ
Բերեց չքերւող-անջինջ-հաւատքին:
Սուտ ու կեղծիքի ծծակի տեղակ
Մեր մանկանց տւեց անցամաք ստինք,
Որով եւ նրանք կրկնամայր եղան.
Ով օրով՝
Նրանք մեծացան տարով,
Ով տարով՝
Նրանք մեծացան դարով,-
Եւ բիրտութդան տեղ փռւեց կրթութիւն,
Պարապմունքներով պարապը լցւեց,
Ու մէկ օր անգամ չորեքթաթ չարած՝
Մի արագոտն կայտառ քերթութիւն
Ընդոստնեց մէկէն ու վազքի լծւեց:

Մեր փլատակւած--փլուզւածի տեղ
Նա նորը կերտեց, նորը կառուցեց.
Նաւաբեկւածի ու սուզւածի տեղ
Անտակ յատակից նորը յարուցեց
Արգելւած երգի զւարթ գոյնի տեղ
Խորունկի վրայ տրտումը հինեց.
Անմիտ միտումով քանդւած բոյնի տեղ
Հոգեբնակման մեր տունը շինեց.
Օտարի զէնքի ու զօրութեան դէմ
Նո՛ր հզօրութեա՜մբ-նորութեամբ զինեց՝
Զէնքով մի նորոգ եւ սքանչելի,
Որի դէմ պիտի դառնային անզօր
Նետ ու եաթաղան,
Փղեր ու տանկեր,
Եւ որ մեր ոգու անբան կանչերին
Պիտի որոտով միշտ արձագանգէր:

Դա զէ՞նք էր արդեօք,
Թէ՞ լոյս էր, մի լո՜յս,
Որ օտար հողմից երբէք չհանգաւ,
Այլ քանի գնաց՝ պիտի որ յանգէր
Անծուխ-զտաբոց անշէջ կրակի
Եւ տառապալից մեր օրերի մէջ
Լինէր կենարար զւարթ կիրակի:

Մեզ սպառնացող վտանգի չափ մեծ
Եւ այդ վտանգից նաեւ ահագին՝
Նա օտար հրի ճարակի դիմաց
Մեր ինքնութիւնը կոփեց ու կռեց.
Օտար եկամուտ վարակի դիմաց
Մահ համտես արած մեր ամէնիմաց
Առողջութիւնը որմի պէս դրեց.
Դրեց խարդախւած կաթի դէմ՝ մերան,
Քանակի դէմ՝ թիւ,
Թւի դէմ՝ թռիչք,
Արեան դէմ՝ թանաք,
Սրի դէմ՝ գրիչ,
Եւ դարանի դէմ՝ Մատենադարան... 

Եւ մենք նրանով միշտ զինավառւած,
Միասին եղանք՝ ցիր ու ցան արւած,
Անվերջ կրելով զարկեր ու հարւած
Նաեւ յաղթւելով ժանտ բանակներից՝
Ժանտերից ժանտին յաղթեցինք կեանքում-
Յաղթեցինք դաժան ժամանակներին.
Կանգուն առ կանգուն թաղւելով հողում՝
Յառնեցինք դարձեալ,
Մնացինք կանգուն.
Անվերջ ընկնելով՝
Վերաթեւեցինք.
Մեռնելով անվերջ՝
Գոյատեւեցինք... 
Եւ հիմա արդէն այդ մե՛զ չեն պեղում.
Այլ մենք ենք պեղում.
Այդ մե՜զ չեն յիշում.
Այլ մենք ենք յիշում.
Մե՛զ չեն վկայում,
Մենք ենք վկայում՝
Հասնելով ուրիշ ժամանակների,
Երբ մենք՝ տառապած միշտ քանակներից,
Հպարտ ենք արդէն մեր նոր որակով.
Մենք՝ բռնադատւած արբանեակութեան,
Հպարտ ենք հիմա այս արբանեակով,
Որի ծիրի մէջ կայ եւ վաղը մեր.
Եւ հպարտ՝ նաեւ հրթիռով այն նոր,
Որի թիռի մէջ կայ հրաշքը մեր... 

Այսպէ՛ս ապրեցինք
Եւ այստե՛ղ հասանք:
Այսպէս շիթւելով՝
Դարձանք գոռ հոսանք:

Մենք՝ հինը հնից,
Նորացա՜նք նորից.
Եւ այս ամէնը՝
Նրա՛ շնորհիվ... 

*ԺԳ*

Այսքանից յետոյ ի՞նռ կոչել նրան.
Մեր կեռմանաշատ երթուղու վրայ
Մի նշանացի՞ց,
Մի սի՞ւն,
Կամ թէ ձո՞ղ,
Ինչ-որ գրերի ինչ-որ ստեղծո՞ղ:

Ու եթէ պիտի գիր ու տառ յիշւի,
Ապա նա ինքն է այն մեծատառը,
Որով հասարակ ու պարզուկ բառը
Աճում է- հասնում խորհրդանիշի,
Եւ... մարդը ձգւում ու դառնում է Մարդ.
Անցողիկ մարտը՝ յաւերժական Մարտ,
Խեղճ տքնութիւնը՝ զօրեղ Տքնութիւն,
Ինքնութիւնն անուժ՝ հուժկու Ինքնութիւն,
պաշտողը՝ Պաշտող,
Իսկ հայը՝... Մաշտոց:

Մաշտո՜ց... 
Այսինքն՝ Ա՛յր մի, որ եկաւ ապացուցելու,
Թէ մի տեղ վերջը դառնում է սկիզբ:

Այսինքն՝ Ա՛յր մի, որ ապացուցեց,
Թէ հրաշք չկա՜յ,
Այլ կայ լոկ կարի՛ք:

Այսինքն՝ Ա՛յր մի, որ ապացուցեց
Եւ կոչ է անում ապացուցելո՜ւ,
Որ այնտեղ է լոկ սխրանքն սկսւում,
Ուր վերջանում է ամէն մի հնար...

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Foreigner

[QUOTE=Լեգնա;10385][COLOR="Blue"]Գրեթե   ամեն տեղ կա  Սևակ:
Բայց այստեղ   էլ  :Smile:  
Պաշտում եմ Սևակին:

Խոստովանում եմ

Ես հոգնել եմ մանրաքանդակ պաղ խոսքերից:
Լավ է լինել հմուտ դարբին, քան ոսկերիչ…

----------


## ihusik

Իմ սիրելի Ակումբցիներին եմ ներկայացնում Պ.Սևակի հրաշալի պոմներից մեկը, որի այստեղ տեղադրման համար երկար ժամանակ եմ վատնել, բայց հիմա մեծ ուրախություն եմ ապրում, որ մեր հարազատ Ակումբում կունենանք այս հրաշք պոեմը, որ լի է իմաստությամբ ու ամեն ոք հուսով եմ որոշ իրեն համար պիտանի խրատներ ու դասեր կքաղի ու բացի այդ կարծում եմ միայն Ակումբում է, որ կա այս պոեմն և ուրախ եմ դրա համար էլ ավելի: Բարի ընթերցում... :Smile:  Շտապ մի անցեք կարդալով, այլ խորհուրդները որսացեք ու գիտակցեք՝ դարձնելով ձեր կյանքի մի մասնիկը...

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալությունս եմ հայտնում Լեգնա-ին (Հեղինեին) տեխնիկական որոշ խնդիրներում ինձ աջակցելու ու օգնելու համար. :Wink: 


*Պարույր  Սևակ
Անկեղծ ասած  (պոեմ)*

Այսօր խոստացել եմ չսիրել…

Այսօր հարցս քննել, գամել պատին, 
Խայտառակ են արել և անպատիվ, 
Հարցը մեղմ <<ի ցույց>>–ից մինչ <<հեռացում>> սրել 
Ու կանգ առել <<վերջին գգուշացման>> վրա։
Եվ ես...
հասկանամ ես,
հավատում ես դրան –
Այսօր խոսք եմ տվել
էլ չսիրել, 
Կամ,
հակառակ դեպքում,
այնպես վարվել, 
Ինչպես կմկըմացին երեկ նրանք՝ 
Կիսամտերմական-կիսապաշտոնական. 
<<Մենք էլ մարդ ենք, սուրբ չենք... 
Կարելի է տարվել,
Միայն... հարկավոք է խելոք վարվել, 
Որ չբացվի գործը... կարելի է, սակայն...>>:

Կարելի է այսպես նաև խելագարվել... 
Բայց ես խոսք եմ տվել ոչ թե խելագարվել, 
Այլ խելագար սիրով էլ չըսիրահարվել: 
Սիրտ իմ,
հասկանում ես,
Պարտավոր ես հիմա 
էլ չսիրել այսպես, էլ չտարվել։ 
Աչքեր,
պարտավոր եք էլ չվառվել, 
Ձեռքեր, էլ չգրկել ոչ մի իրան։
Գլուխ,
 դու դառնում ես հիմա տիրան,
- <<Այսպե՞ս։ Խնդրե՛մ։ Այնպե՞ս։ Չի՛ կարելի...>>

2
Դու տեսնում ես հիմա, իմ սիրելի,
Թե մեզ ուր հասցըրեց քո ուշացած սերը, 
Քո ուշացած սերը, 
Դու չուշացած իմ սեր։

Կշտամբանքի խոսքեր ես չեմ  ուզում ասել: 
Բայց դու ոնց թույլ տվիր, որ նա դառնա տերըդ, 
Ում դու չէիր սիրում և ում համար 
Չէին դողում շրթներդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Չէին շողում աչքերդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Ինչպես  հիմա՝  կուրծքդ  չէր տրոփում  կրքով։ 
Ինչպես դու քանդեցիր տունդ քո իսկ ձեռքով։

Զուր մի արդարանա: Սիրո հարցում, կյանքս, 
Արդարացում երբեք չի ճանաչում կյանքը։

Զուր մի ասա, թե դու բոլորովին անփորձ
Աղջիկ էիր այնժամ,-
Սերը... Նա չի զգում փորձի կարիք:

Մի մտածիր իզուր, թե կյանքն ինքը քեզ հետ 
Իբըր վարվեց դաժան,– 
Կյանքը չի բաժանում չարիք – բարիք:
Եվ մի կարծիր իզուր, թե չըբերեց բախտըդ։
Բախտ բերելը ո՞րն է,  նրան ձե՜ռք են բերում։ 
Կյանքը նրանով էլ հենց անհաղթ է:

3 
Եվ այսպես է լինում.
նրբության տեղ՝ սիրով 
Ոմանք նուրբ մետաքսն են գերադասում հաճախ։
Եվ այսպես է լինում.
տաքության տեղ սիրո 
Ոմանք տաք մուշտակն են գերադասում հաճախ։

Ըստ էության, անշուշտ, վատ չէ  ուսադիրը, 
Սակայն սրտի դիմաց շա՞տ չէ ուսադիրը։

Որ հիմարը արդյոք կասի, թե վատ բան է 
Բարձըր աստիճանը, փողով լի գրպանը,
Եթե... սիրո հարցում շիրիմ չի գրպանը։

Երախտապարտ եմ ես դատարկ իմ գրպանին,
Թե չէ, ինչ իմանաս, աստված չանի
Չէ  որ կարող էր նա ինձ էլ գուցե
Ուրիշների հիմար դրության մեջ  գցել -
Կարող էին ինձ էլ
<<Աղվեսի>> տեղ իրենց ուսին գցել,
Իբրև մուշտակ՝ կրել
Իբրև ոսկե քորոց՝ կրծքին խրել։
Չեն կարո՞ղ, ինչ է,
Նրանք՝ հետիոտն, 
իսկ ես ձիավո՞ր եմ։ 
Ուրիշները՝ զըրո,
իսկ ես միավո՞ր եմ...

Ախ չէ, կարող էին, որովհետև կյանքում 
Մեծագույնը մեծին միշտ հաղթում է։ 
Իսկ շատերի համար սրտից անշուշտ մեծ է 
Կահավորված, կարգին, շքեղ տունը։

Ախ չէ, կարող էին, որովհետև կյանքում
Թեպետ հաղթությունը միշտ նորինն է,
Սակայն հինն էլ կյանքում
Նրանով է կանգուն,
Նրանով է զորեղ, որ նա հին է,–
Իսկ <<քաղքենի>> կոչումն այնքան է հին կյանքում,
Որքան... ինքը՝ կինը։

Բայց արտաքուստ քեզ պես
Ու քեզ նման կարծես
Այդ նույն կինը
Անհունորեն քեզնից և տարբեր է այնպես,
Ինչպես նկարներից... նեգատիվը։

Եվ ինձ համար բախտ է, մեծ պատիվ է,
Որ դու ուրիշ կին ես,
Իմ անգինս -
Որ հեռու ես ամեն մի քաղքենուց,
Այլև (ինչպես նավթը)... կարմիր գինուց:

4
Բայց, սիրելիս, քեզ հետ եղել է վատթարը,
Քեզ հետ պատահել է ահավորը։	
Քաղքենուհին անգամ պակաս մեղավոր է, 
Քան դու, իմ անմեղըս, իմ արդարս։

Նա՝ վատ թե լավ՝ կյանքում առևտուր է անում –
Մի բան նկատում է և հավանում,
Մի բան տալիս, տեղը ուրիշ մի բան առնում։
Նրան կարելի է արհամարհել,
Իսկ քեզ... կարելի է քեզ չներել,
Որովհետև նրանք սեր են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու սիրո հետ։
Որովհետև նրանք կյանք են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու կյանքի հետ
Խաղացել ես, իմ կյանք,
Քո կյանքի հետ,
Ոչ թե էժան կամ թանկ
Մուշտակի հետ...
Քեզ չներել, որ դու
Գնացել ես մարդու
Այնպես, ինչպես մի օր քո հեռավոր տատը,
Երբ որ հարցը ոչ թե սիրտն ու սերն են լուծել,
Այլ ամենից առաջ մատնեմատը։
Քեզ չներել, որ դու
Գնացել ես մարդու,
Ինչպես Արևելքում ընդունված է եղել
Երկու հազար տարի -
Զավակի հետ մի լավ գերդաստանի,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է հայրըդ,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է մայրըդ,
Ճանաչել են, սակայն նրա գերդաստանին,
Բայց ոչ նրան, ում դու
Գնացել ես մարդու։
Ճանաչել է հայրըդ,
Ճանաչել է մայրըդ,
Բայց ոչ թե դու...

Քեզ չներել, որ դու 
Գնացել ես մարդու,
ոչ թե ամուսնացել -
Գնացել ես մարդու՝ թեպետ և ոչ զոռով,
Գնացել ես մարդու՝ սակայն առանց սիրո,
Գնացել ես մարդու և... մտածել,
Թե սերն ինքը - եթե կյանքում նա կա,
Հետո մի օր կգա։
Թող որ առաջնեկի՝
Քեզ պես ու քեզ նման մի աղջկա,
Թող որ երկրորդ մանկան՝
Իր հոր քթից թռած մի շեկլիկի
Ծնունդի հետ,– մեկ է,
Միայն թե գա...

Սակայն սերը փառք չէ, ոչ էլ հաջողություն,
Որ հետո գա
Եվ կամ բնավ չգա։
Հյուր չէ, որ մերթ ընդ մերթ այցելի ձեր տունը,
Մերթ պատճառի հաճույք ու մերթ՝ տհաճություն՝
Խանգարելով անուշ ձեր ետճաշյա քունը։
Ախ  չէ,
Սերը հյուր չէ, 
Տանը հյուր չէ սերը։ 
Թե բանն այդտեղ հասավ՝ 
Նա տանտեր է։

Հիմա դու լավ գիտես, իմ սիրելի,
Որ սիրո հետ խաղալ չի կարելի -
Ոչ նա խաղալիք է,
Ոչ էլ մանուկ ես դու։
Իսկ թե խաղալիք է՝
Նա չի ջարդվում ինքը։
Թե բանն այդտեղ հասավ՝
Իր հետ խաղացողին արդեն ինքն է ջարդում...
Հիմա արդեն շատ լավ տեղ հասել է, 
Որ կարող է սերը...
վրեժխնդիր լինել, 
Վրեժ լուծել՝ իրեն անտեսելու համար՝ 
Տառապալից սիրով չսիրողին զինել, 
Ինչպես որ քեզ հիմա... 
Հիմա լավ է ծանոթ քեզ այդ տառապանքը, 
Հրդեհի հետ մեկտեղ՝ այս մխանքը։ 
Հիմա դու չես կարծում, 
Չես մտածում, 
Անգին,
Թե սերն էլ իր կարգի 
Ինչ-որ ներշնչանք է –
Մի սևագիր, 
Երկու,
Տասը սևագիր,-
Եվ կհասնի մի օր նաև ներշնչանքը։ 
Հիմա ինքդ գիտես, իմ խեղճ խելոք, 
Թե ճիշտ բան կա այստեղ, այդ այն է լոկ, 
Որ քո ամուսնական անսեր կյանքը 
Իրոք աններշնչանք սևագիր էր՝ 
Գրված տառապանքով, 
Ցավով ու տանջանքով, 
Որ քեզ պակասում է մաքրագիրը, 
Եվ որ դա արվում է ոչ թե թեթև ձեռքով, 
Ոչ թե ձեռքով անփույթ 
Ու թանաքով կապույտ, 
Այլ արյունով միայն, 
Ալ արյունով միայն...

5 
Ես էլ գայլի նման կկրծեի 
Ամեն... քաղքենություն։
Ես սառույցի նման կհալչեի
Քաղքենական տաքուկ ու գաղջ օդում,
Եվ ինձ...
Ինձ չէր փրկի և ոչ մի սառցարան։
Վերջին մարկան վրան։

Ես թշնամուս անգամ չեմ կամենում 
Տնաբույս ճյուղ լինել արմավենու՝ 
Լուսամուտի գոգին, կճուճի մեջ կավե..., 
Կամ ոսկեղեն լինել, չգործածվող գավեր...

Բայց... ես ոնց եմ ուզում, 
Ու երազում,
անգի՜ն, 
Քո ոտքերը տեսնել իմ գրկաբաց շեմին։ 
Քեզ մեկընդմիշտ տեսնել իմ տանն աղքատ ու հին 
Եվ զգալ ու տեսնել՝ դու ես տանտիրուհին... 
Մի բաժակ թեյ առնել քո սիրելի ձեռքից, 
Քո սիրելի ձեոքից՝ իմ համբույրը վրան, 
Մի բաժակ թեյ առնել քո սիրելի ձեռքից,-
Զեռքիդ անցնդելի համ ու բույրը վրան...

Բարձր,
Բարձր է հնչում
<<իմ սիրելի>>,
<<իմ սեր>>:	
Բայց ես ոնց եմ ուզում
Ու երազում,
Անգին,
Քեզ շշուկով, ան-ծա՜յր մի շշուկով ասել,
Քեզ շշնջալ.
<<Իմ կի՛ն>>...

6
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Դու - ուրիշինը։ 
Դու, իմ հարազատը, 
Մոտիկ - հարազատը, 
Եվ ուրիշինը։

Ախ, ուրիշին թող որ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ,
Չէ՞ր կարելի, ասա։
Ախըր ինչպե՞ս, ո՞նց ես դու ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ սիրելի, ասա։
Ախ, դու ինչպե՞ս, ո՞նց ես դու ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ հա-րա-զատ։

Եվ սա՝ վեր է ուժից -
Եվ իմ, և քո ուժից,
Ամեն ուժից։
Սակայն այրող փաստ է,
Որ դու ուրիշինն ես,
Դու - ուրիշինը։
Եվ նա ով է՝ գիտեմ։
Թե նա ով է, գիտեմ,
Խիստ ծանր է քեզ համար բոլորն ասել՝
Վատաբանել նրան, չարախոսել։
Պարզ է, նա ոչ կարիճ, ոչ իժ է նա։
Գուցե վատ չէ այնքան,
Գուցե լավն է անգամ,
Բայց քեզ համար օտար, ուրիշ է նա...

7 
Ինձ բռնեցի հանկարծ ես այն բանում, 
Որ ոտքերս հաճախ ինձ ակամա 
Այգիներից-այգի, պարկից-պարկ են տանում։

Մի շտապեք բռնել։ Ոչ թե նրա համար, 
Որ շրջում են այնտեղ կանայք՝
նման 
Շքեղ սիրամարգի –
Իրենք ոչինչ, մինչդեռ հագուստները հագի...

Կանայք՝
նման նրբին ճենապակու –
Հիանալ ես ուզում, ուրիշ ոչինչ...
Կանայք
նման դռան, որ չեն փակում –
Կողպեք բաց անելու ոչ մի հակում...

Եվ աղջիկներ -
աչքեր՝
այնպես վճիտ, 
Որ լեռնային ջրին եթե ասես 
<<Ջինջ ես աղջըկական աչքերի պես>>, 
Ջուրը հիացմունքից կլճանա մի պահ –
Այնպես շոյված կզգա, կզգա այնպես հպարտ...

Եվ աղջիկներ բազում -
Այնպես նազուկ,
Նազուն,
Որ ամեն մի պախրա,
ամեն եղնիկ,
այծյամ անզուսպ
Ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ՝ պիտի հրճվի, ցնծա, 
Եթե լսի հանկարծ իր հասցեին՝ 
<<Ասես աղջիկ լինի, ահա թե ինչ>>...
Եվ աղջիկներ –
թովիչ,
թովիչ,
թովիչ...
(Նրանց թովչանքն արդյոք
ինչ մակդիրով չափես)...
Եվ աղջիկներ - թովիչ
Աղջըկա պես...

Բայց ինձ պարկ են տանում ոչ թե նրանք՝ 
Ոչ թե այս բոց կանայք, աղջիկներն այս կրակ, 
Ոչ թե անծանոթին, 
Իբրև մոտիկ,
Վերջիվերջո <<դու>>–ով անվանելու հույսը։ 
Չէ, ինձ համար 
Հիմա
Նրանց  լույսը
Հեռու այս աստղերի պաղ լայսի պես 
Տեղ է հասնում 
Եվ ինչ ուշացումով՝ 
Երբ որ արդեն, ինչպես 
Ընդունված է ասել ՝ վճըռված է 
<<ում>>–ով։

----------


## ihusik

8 
Սակայն ճիշտ է, որ ես այգիներ եմ գնում։ 
Եվ ճիշտ է, որ այնտեղ կանայք չեն ինձ տանում։ 
Մանուկներն են տանում, երեխեքը։ 
Լայն ծառուղի։ Ավազ, որ և շեկ է, 
Ինչպես այն շեկլիկը, այ, այս մեկը, 
Որ իր գլխին, 
Ասես
Թասակի պես,
Անվտանգ արևն է մազերի տեղ կրում։ 
Ինչպես և այն մեկը, 
Այն մեկը, տես,
Որ ավազին, մատով, ինչ-որ բան է գրում։ 
Նրա ժպտուն դեմքը, նրա ձեոք ու ոտը 
Այնպես պեպենոտ է,
Որ ուզում ես լվալ առվի ջրով այս ջինջ. 
Քեզ թվում է՝ տղան ոչ թե պեպենոտ է, 
Այլ որ նրա դեմքը, ձեոք ու ոտը 
Այս ավազն է նախշել, ուրիշ ոչինչ։

Իսկ հապա այն մեկը... 
Ախ, այս երեխեքը...

Ամեն մեկըս ունի իր թուլությունը.
Մեկին՝ բարությունը,
Մեկին՝ մայրությունը,
Մեկին՝ խմիչքները, մեկին՝ սերը կանանց։
Ինձ մոտ մանուկների տիրություն է -
Ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ՝ միշտ սիրել եմ նրանց։
Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում.
Մարդիկ ուրիշ բան չեն, քան թե մանուկ
Մանուկ - հասակ առած,
Մանուկ -  տարեց դառած,
Եվ, վերջապես, նաև՝ մանուկ - ծերուկ։ 
Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում. 
Մեր մեջ ամեն լավ բան մանկականն է, 
Ազնիվ ու ճիշտ ճամփան մանկականն է. 
<<Մանկական>> է լավի ածականը –
<<Մանկական>> չես կոչի բացասականը...

Ու ես թափառում եմ այս պարկերում, 
Որովհետև նրանք են ինձ գերում՝
Զնգուն այս ծիծաղը,
Ինքնամոռաց խաղը,
Բոբիկ այս ոտերը,
Անմեղ այս ստերը։
Իսկ դուք նկատել եք,
Բոլոր մանուկները,
Ինչպես գառնուկները
Եվ նման են իրար, և իրարից տարբեր։
Չեք նկատել արդյոք, որ աշխարհում
Տգեղ մանուկներ, երբեք - 
Բոլոր մանուկներն են այնտեղ սիրուն։

Ու ես ոնց եմ սիրում
Ինքնամոռաց շրջել այս վիթխարի պարկում,
Այս ծաղկառատ այգում ինքնամոռաց ման գալ։
Մի խենթ ցանկություն է այստեղ ծագում՝
Կյանքում քեզ հայր զգալ։
Զգալ,
Որ այդ դու ես կյանք պարգևել նրան՝
Կապուտաչին.
Տեսնել,
Թե ինչպես է մատ թափ տալիս վրադ
Չարաճճին.
- Մինչև արջուկ չառնես, ինձնից չես ստանա
Ոչ մի պաչիկ։
Լսել,
Թե ինչպես է մայրը լուրջ սպառնում.
- Նայիր, հորըդ կասեմ։
Տեսնել,
Թե ոնց է նա իսկույն խելոք դառնում.
- Տես, խելոք եմ, չասես։
Տեսնել,
Թե ինչպես են կավից տնակ շինում,
Գոտի շինում խոտից...
Տեսնել,
Թե ինչպես են իրենք իրենց զինում՝
Լաց լինելով ստից
Լսել,
Թե ոնց նրանք բլբլում են անվերջ
Ու մոր հոգին հանում.
<<Իսկ այս ինչ է, մամա,
Իսկ այս ինչ է, մամա>>...
Լսել,
Թե հալվելով - ինչ սիրով է նրանց
Մայրը պատասխանում,
Մերթ էլ՝
- <<Բավական է, դե մի հանիր համը>>...
Տեսնել,
Թե ինչպես են մեկը մեկի առաջ 
Իրենց հայրիկներով հպարտանում. 
Սրանն՝ ինժեներ է, նրանն՝ օդաչու է, 
Որ... երկնքից անգամ անց է կենում...

Այստեղ ես հասկանում,
Զգում ու հասկանում ամբողջ սրտով,
Որ դու ինչ էլ լինես -
Ճարտարապետ,
Վարպետ,
Միլիցիոներ,–
Դու ամենից առաջ
Այս ամենից առաջ
Եվ կամ հետո
Պարտավոր ես կյանքում... <<հայրիկ>> լինել...
Եվ խենթ մի ցանկություն
Լափլիզում է քո սիրտն ու քո հոգին -
Որ քեզ,
Եվ քեզ,
Եվ քեզ
<<Հայրիկ>> կոչի ձայնը ինչ-որ մեկի։
Ոնց թե ինչ-որ մեկի։
Ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի,
Այլ, սիրելիս, ձայնը մեր մանկիկի...

9 
Մենք ինչքան ենք խոսել 
Ու երազել։
Մենք ինչքան ենք նրան 
Մեր դեմ տեսել։
Մենք ինչքան ենք շրջել՝ երազելով։ 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, իսկ դու՝ տղա։ 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում քո մազերով, 
Դու տղա ես ուզում՝ ինձ պես թխաչ։
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, որ քեզ նման լինի –
Քեզ պես կախարդանքով իրեն զինի։ 
Քո հասակի նման՝ մանկանկար հասակ, 
Ինչպես քո դեմքի շուրջ՝ լուսապսակ։ 
Լինի քեզ պես նազուկ, 
Քեզ պես նազուն,
Եվ քեզ նման զգաստ, և երազուն։ 
Որ երբ ժպտա քեզ պես –
Բացվի արշալույսը. 
Ու երբ նայի քեզ պես –
Վառվի մարած լույսը. 
Երբ ծիծաղի քեզ պես –
Զգաս՝
կյանքն է զնգում, 
Ու երբ սիրի՝ 
Զգաս
Արժի ապրել կյանքում։ 
Ամեն ինչով նման, թուլությունով անգամ, 
Քեզ պես, 
Միայն... քեզ պես դառնություններ չզգա...

Իսկ դու <<չէ>> ես ասում -
Դու ուզում ես տղա։
Դու ուզում ես տղա,
Որ նա բակում խաղա։
Թող որ իր հոր նման տգեղ լինի, ոչինչ,
Բայց թող աստղով լինի իր հոր նման։
Ու թե աստղով լինի՝ իր հոր նման,
Թող որ իր հոր նման տգեղ լինի, ոչինչ...

Դու ուզում ես տղա, 
Չարաճճի տղա։
Մոր հոգու հետ, ոչինչ, թող նա մեկ-մեկ խաղա։ 
Թող որ իր հոր նման չարություններ անի, 
Բայց թող՝ իր հոր նման՝ երբեք երես չառնի։ 
Թող որ իր հոր նման շատ բան տեսնի կյանքում, 
Բայց թող իր հոր նման միշտ էլ լինի կանգուն։ 
Թող նա իր հոր նման մեղկությունը ատի, 
Փոքրոգություն, քծնանք իր հոր նման դատի։
Իր հոր նման երբեք չշլանա փառքով,–
Թող շլանա, լավ է, աղջիկների քայլքով։
Իր հոր նման թող որ հափշտակվի, տարվի,
Բայց երբ ժամը հասնի, հոր պես սիրահարվի,
Հոր պես կարողանա
Կյանքում ատել, սիրել,
Հոր պես կարողանա
Քեզ պես գանձի տիրել...
Մենք ինչքան ենք խոսել
Ու երազել,
Մենք ինչքան ենք նրան
Մեր դեմ տեսել։
Ես ինչպես եմ ուզում
Ինձ հայր տեսնել,
Դու ինձ պես ես ուզում
Քեզ մայր տեսնել...

10
Բայց... դու արդեն, արդեն մայր ես վաղուց –
Քո տղան է հիմա բակում խաղում...

...Ես ոչ փաքրոգի եմ, ոչ տգետ եմ,
Բայց դե արի ու տես, որ խանդոտ եմ։
Ես խանդոտ եմ, ինչպես գարնան գետը
Օտար ջրի հանդեպ,
Ինչպես արեգակից խանձված խոտը՝
Ամեն հրի հանդեպ.
Ինչպես արծվաձագը՝ որսասարում,
Ինչպես ջահել կաղնին՝ խիտ անտառում։
Թող որ ես խանդելու չունեմ տեղիք,
Բայց իրավունք...
Ունեմ երկնքի չափ, ծովի։
Ախ, չէ որ ես քոնն եմ, քոնն եմ, ամբողջովին։
Քոնն եմ,
Բայց ոչ իբրև կրծքիդ թառած ծաղիկ.
Քոնն եմ,
Սակայն իբրև ոչ պաշարված քաղաք,
Ոչ էլ հարձակումով, մեկից շահված քաղաք։
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովին, այն տան նման,
Ուր դու տանտեր ես այդ տան համար,
Եվ տան միակ - միակ բնակիչը։
Չէ որ ես այլ բան չեմ -
Ես լոկ սիրո ճիչ եմ՝
Քո կասկածն ու ցավը փարատելու համար:
Չէ որ ես այլ բան չեմ -
Հալված ես արճիճ եմ՝
Քո ծակծըկված կյանքը կարկատելու համար։
Քոնն եմ իմ անցյալով, իմ ներկայով,
Երազներով բոլոր, ապագայով,
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովին, իմ սիրելիս։
Սա իրավունք միթե ինձ չի տալիս
Քեզնից ուզել նույնը ու քեզ խանդել
Ամեն,
ամեն,
ամեն,
Ամեն ինչի հանդեպ։ 
Եվ այսքանից հետո ես էլ հապա 
Գեթ իրավունք չունե՞մ պահանջելու, 
Որ իրավունք չունես ինձ տանջելու, 
Որ դու պետք է լինես իմը անվերապահ, 
Իմը՝ ոտից - գլուխ, իմը՝ ամբողջովին. 
Որ քո գորովանքի, սիրո ամբողջ ծովին 
Ես տեր լինեմ՝ ինչպես ծովի հին աստվածը՝ 
Ինքը՝ Պոսեյդոնը.
Որ դու ամբողջովին իմը լինես այնպես, 
Ինչպես ես եմ քոնը.
Որ մի կաթիլ անգամ դու չցըրես,
Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրես...
Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրես...
Բայց ես գիտեմ, թե դու ոնց ես երկրպագում,
Ոնց ես պաշտում... նրան,  որ կոչում է քեզ <<մայր>>։
Ու ես, որ ոչ կույր եմ, ոչ էլ հիմար,
Ես մի հարցի առաջ աչք եմ փակում.
Ով է առաջինը քո մեջ հոգում՝
Ես եմ արդյոք, թե նա -
Ու վայ թե նա...
Եվ, չնայած դրան,
Ես չեմ խանդում նրան,
Ախ չէ, քեզ եմ, քեզ եմ որդուդ համար խանդում։
Չէ որ նա լոկ քոնն է... և իմը չէ։

...Ախ, ես ոնց կուզեի, ոնց կուզեիր և դու,
Որ նա  լիներ իմը, որ ինձ <<հայրիկ>> կոչեր,
<<Հայրիկ>>  այնպես կոչեր,
Այնպես գոչեր,
Որ աշխարհը լսեր հոր անունը։

Բայց նա քոնն է միայն և իմը չէ։

Ցավն էլ սրանումն է...

11
Հո ասեղ չէ սերը, որ կորցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ կթաքցընես
Ինչ որ բարձիկի մեջ կամ տոպրակում։
Եթե ասեղ է նա՝ աչք է ծակում...
Դե ում լավ հայտնի չէ մեր իսկ թուլությունը.
Մենք բոլորս էլ մի քիչ փսփսուկ ենք սիրում։
Իսկ գեղեցիկ սեռի դրությունը
Շատ է նախանձելի այս հարցերում։ 
Ոմանց համար արդեն դա մի թուլություն է, 
Ինչպես ջուր խմելը, հաց ուտելը... 
Պատկերացրեք հիմա դուք մեր դրությունը։ 
Պարզ է՝ հայտնի դարձավ և մեր սերը։ 
Ուրիշները դարձան կիսով նրա տերը. 
Եվ այս, և այն կողմից տընտըղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ պեղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ թաղեցին նրան։
Ուրիշ խոսքով ասած՝ նա մի գրոշ դարձավ, 
Որ ոչ թե ձեռքից ձեոք – բերնից բերան անցավ...

Ցավալի է։ Հարկավ։
Ցավալի է, սակայն
Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ստացվեց այդպես՝
Որ գաղտնիքը մեր թանկ հանկարծ բացվեց այդպես։
Չէ։ Ասեղ չէ սերը, որ թաքցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա, իսկույն աչք է ծակում.
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ թե թաքցընես
Քո ցանկությանն ընդդեմ կհագցընես
Պոչից երկար մի թել, որ երևա իսկույն։
Մենք ասեղը թելել բնավ չենք էլ փորձել:
Բայց ինչ...
Դուրս է գալիս՝
Հիմար բան ենք գործել։ 
Դուրս է գալիս, որ մեզ կարելի էր տարվել, 
Միայն հարկավոր էր խելոք վարվել, 
Սուսիկ - փուսիկ այնպես... 
Աստված վկա, այսպես 
Կարելի է չէ որ անգամ խելագարվել։ 
Ախր իմ ինչ գործն է՝ մարդիկ ոնց են անում։ 
Իմ ինչ գործն է. 
Մարդիկ շատ բաներ են անում,
Հազար ու մի տեսակ վատ բաներ են անում, 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկանց, 
Ոչ թե ամեն կարգի 
Նրանց արարքի հետ։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ սիրո, 
Ոչ թե թաքուն կապի 
Մեղսոտ վիրապի հետ, 
Բայց ոչ սիրեկան 
Կրքի ականի հետ։
Միայն աղբյուրի հետ հավերժահարս ու ջինջ, 
Ոչ թե հոսանքի հետ հեղեղային. 
Օրինական որդուս մոր հետ սուրբ ու անբիծ, 
Միայն ոչ թե մոր հետ այն տղայի, 
Որին չար ընկերն է խաղում
դաղում.
– <<Էյ, բիճ>>...

----------


## ihusik

12
Ու մեր սերը բացվեց, բերնից բերան անցավ-
Օրվա հերոս դարձավ։
Տեսար, թե մինչև ուր մենք մեր սիրով հասանք -
Մինչև բյուրո հասանք։
Գիտես, թե ոնց էին հարցը այնտեղ դրել -
Մինչ <<հեռացում>> սրել։
...Ու ես խոսք տվեցի էլ չսիրել,
Կրքիս վրա իշխել, սրտիս տիրել...
Ախ,  սրտի տեղ եթե լիներ լեզուն,
Որ խոստացավ հանգիստ քեզ չսիրել...
Հասկանում ես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում,
Հասկանում ես, անգին, քեզ... չսիրել...
Հավանաբար շատ է հիմարավուն հնչում,
Բայց դե մեղավորը հո ես չեմ այդ հարցում։
Նրանք էին հարցը այդպես դրել,
Ինձ մնում էր միայն պատասխանել,- 
Ու ես, հասկանում ես,
խոսք տվեցի,
որ  քեզ...

Գուցե գիտակցաբար ես արեցի,
Գլուխս ազատեցի...
Չէ, պարզապես
Ինչ որ ընդունված է ժողովներում՝
Ուրիշ տեսակ խոսել:
Ինչպես ընդունված է ժողովներում՝
Նույնն արեցի ես էլ:
Այնտեղ մարդիկ հաճախ մի բան մտածում են,
Ուրիշ մի բան ասում։
Այնտեղ մարդիկ հաճախ խոսում ու կարծում են,
Թե շատ ճիշտ են խոսում։
Սակայն դա շատ հաճախ ճշմարիտ է լինում
Լոկ ժողովներում,
Մինչդեռ կյանքում, ցավոք, լուսնի լույսի պես է
Դա լոկ շողում։
Դուրս է գալիս, որ մենք
Այնտեղ ճիշտ ենք խոսում, բայց և  ճիշտ չենք խոսում։
Դուրս է գալիս, որ մենք
Կյանքում ունենք երկու, և ոչ թե մեկ լեզու՝
Մեկը, ժողովային, եթե կարելի է այսպես ասել,
Նա, որ գեղգեղում է,
Նա, որ միշտ զեղում է
Նա, որ իր տակ չունի փուշ կամ ասեղ։
Նրա համար չկա ոչ մի դժվարություն -
Ասել - անելն է մեկ։
Եթե նրան լսես՝
Ամեն ինչի արդեն վաղուց հասել ենք մենք:
Նրա համար կյանքը հաճախ այլ բան էլ չէ,
Քան բանաձև։
Եթե նրան լսես՝
Կոմունիզմին վաղուց հասել ենք ու անցել։
Եթե նրան լսես՝
Մեզ մոտ ոչինչ չկա վատ կամ թերի։
Եթե նրան լսես՝
Հանցանք է տխրելը, դեռ ավելի՝
Տխրելն ամերիկացուն, մեռնող աշխարհին է
Միայն սազում։
Եթե նրան լսես՝
Չես էլ կարող ասել, թե կա և այլ լեզու:
Չէ որ լեզուն մեկ է, միասնական,
Ուրեմն դու մարքսիստ չես, այլ՝ մառական։

Բայց և այնպես հիմա այլ լեզվով են խոսում
Այս տողերը։
Բարեկամներ։
Անգին,
Այսօր ես հուզվել ու սրտնեղել եմ։
Բարեկամներ։
Անգին,
Չէ որ խոսք եմ տվել էլ չսիրել։
Չէ որ խոստացել եմ իշխել կրքիս վրա,
Սրտիս տիրել:
Թող որ և անլուրջ է, և հիմար է հնչում՝
<<Խոստացել եմ>>,
Բայց հո լսում եք, թե ոնց եմ ճչում.
Խոս-տա-ցել եմ...

Խոստացել եմ։ Սակայն
Եթե բան դուրս չգա,
Իսկ թե դուրս գա հանկարծ մաքուր ժողովային -
Իսկ թե դուրս գա ինչպես վարմունքն այն տղայի,
Որ լուրջ խոսք է տալիս՝ դասերի տեղ 
Ամբողջ օրը չընկնել խաղի հետև, 
Որ լուրջ խոսք է տալիս էլ չխաղալ 
Միայն նրա համար, որ շուտ վազ տա խաղա...

Թող որ ասեն, որ սա
Սովետական մարդուն բնավ սազական չի։
Թող որ ասեն, անգին,
Որ մեր սերը կյանքում բնավ տիպական չի։
Թող որ այդպես։ Սակայն
Չէ որ կյանքում նա կա,
Չէ որ տեղին գտան նրան նիստի տանել,
Չէ որ արժան գտան և բանաձև հանել,
Բանաձևից հետո կես - լուրջ ու կես - կատակ
Չէ որ խորհուրդ տվին.
<<կարելի է անել>>... 
Ոչ։ Միայն ոչ այնպես,ինչպես հարմար գտան։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկանց, 
Ոչ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց խորհրդի հետ։ 
Ոչ թե թաքուն կապի –
Ես գործ ունեմ միայն սիրո ու սրտի հետ։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ քեզ հետ, միայն քեզ հետ, անգին, 
Ոչ թե ամեն կարգի, 
Ամեն վարքի կանանց... 
Ախ ոչ, աստված չանի –
Ես գործ ունեմ քեզ հետ,  ոչ թե սիրեկանի։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ գործի, ոչ թե դատարկամիտ, 
Ոչ թե դատարկ, անմիտ 
Խոստումի հետ...

13 
Գիտեմ, որ քո հարցը նույն ձևով են դրել ձեր ժողովում։ 
Ու ես դողում...
Բայց քո պատասխանի համար չեմ ես դողում։ 
Ես լավ գիտեմ, անգին, 
Գիտեմ անգիր
նրանց 
Քո այսօրվա տված
պատասխանը։ 
Քո փոխարեն այստեղ ես կարող եմ ասել լոկ այսքանը. 
Փրկել մի ընտանիք, որը վաղուց իրեն
կործանել է ի՞նքը, 
Հանուն կործանվածի կործանումի մատնել
ուրի՞շ մի ընտանիք։ 
Ու՞ր է այստեղ խիղճը,
դատողությու՞նն ուր է,
ու՞ր է աոողջ միտքը –
Հանուն փլված մի տան՝
քանդել մեկ այլ - և ի՜նչ
և ինչպիսի՜ տանիք... 
Եվ միթե քեզ դատող
դատափետող մարդիկ չեն իմանում, 
Որ դու...
Հեղուկ չես դու,
Որ քո ձևը փոխեն այն ամանում 
Ուր քեզ կածեն։
Ախ չէ՛,
Մինչև հիմա նրանք չեն հասկացել.
Դու կենդանի մա՜րդ ես,
ամենամա՜րդ մարդը՝
սիրո՜ղ մարդը, 
Քեզ չի կարող ձև տալ ամեն կուժ ու կուլա, 
Եվ այդ չորս տառանի <<մարդ>> կոչվածը կյանքում
Շա՜տ ավելի բարդ է, 
Քան թե հազարաբառ, 
Քան թե ամենաբարդ
մի ֆորմուլա։

Իսկ ինչ
Մնում է ինձ -
Ես հարգանք չեմ տածել ու չեմ տածում
Դեպի թալմուդիստը և տիրացուն,
Դեպի և հին, և նոր ամեն մոլլա,
Ուստի գայլի նման կկրծեի նաև
Ամեն մի ֆորմուլա։

Իսկ ինչ մնում է քեզ...
Ինչպես դու նրանց դեմ չըմբոստանաս,
Երբ դու շատ լավ գիտես -
Բոլոր օրենքները նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ պաշտպանեն կյանքում մարդկայինը
Մարդուն, 
Եվ որ բոլոր տեսակ օրենքներից բացի 
Կա մի օրենք ևս – և շա՜տ խելոք,– 
Բոլոր օրենքների էությունը միայն, 
Ոչ թե տառն են կարդում։ 
Իսկ ինչ մնում է ինձ, 
Ես, որ շատ եմ հեռու օրենսդիրից, 
Եվս մի նոր օրենք կստեղծեի սիրով. 
Տառակերին դատել հենց օրենքի տառով – 
Ոչ թե չորս - հինգ տարով 
Ուղարկելով նրան ինչ-որ մի խուլ անկյուն,
Այլ...
Մեզ համար հեշտ չէ գտնել հենց այդ <<Այլ>>-ը։ 
Չէ որ, մենք, անգինս, օրենսդիր չենք կյանքում, 
Մեր կոչումը կյանքում բոլորովին այլ է։
Իմ կոչումն է՝ սիրել, 
Քոնը՝ սիրել -
Ոչ թե իշխել սրտին, սիրո վրա տիրել:
Ախըր դու ծնվել ես ընտանիքի համար,  
Սուրբ օջախի, սիրո, քո տանիքի համար
Սակայն դու գործ ունես ընտանիքի,
Բայց ոչ ամեն տեսակ, նրա ամեն կարգի
Ծաղրանկարի հետ,
Ընտանիքի,
Ոչ թե ընտանեկան ծանըր պայքարի հետ...

Իսկ քեզ...
Այսօր նրանք դատափետում են քեզ
Ու փաստորեն դատում
Նրա համար, որ դու
<<Ընտանիք ես քանդում>>...
Բախտի ինչ չար կատակ և ինչ ծաղր է հիմար.
Դու, որ ծնվել ես հենց ընտանիքի համար -
<<Ընտանիք ես քանդում>>...

Ախ, ես ինչպես լսեմ
այս բառերը 
Ինչպես լսեմ վսեմ
այս բառերը 
Տառակերի բերնում։ 
Մարդիկ,
Ախըր դուք ոնց, ինչպես չեք ըմբռնում, 
Որ այս՝
ասում է նա, ով
որ ինձ խորհուրդ տվեց.
- <<Կարելի է, սակայն>>... 
Այսպես ցինիկորեն՝
<<տղամարդու նման>> 
Խոսել տղամարդու՝ լոկ ինձ նմանի հետ, 
Նրա համոզմունքով՝ լոկ իր  նմանի հետ, 
Իսկ կնոջը... պարզ է, նա չի ասի. 
<<Արա, մարդ ես, սուրբ չես... 
Միայն... սուսիկ-փուսիկ>>... 
Իսկ կնոջ հետ, պարզ է, նա պետք է որ խոսի 
Բա-րո-յա-կա-նու-թյան, 
Ըն-տա-նե-կան հար-կի և սըր-բու-թյան 
Եվ շատ ուրիշ նման <<և այլն>>-երի մասին...

Ախ չէ,
Դու սովոր չես
Նման մի լրբության։
Քեզ, իսկապես, անգին, պետք է սուրբ ընտանիք,
Ոչ թե ընտանիքի շարժանկար:
Քեզ, իսկապես, անգին,
Պետք է թանկ ու անգին
Սիրո տանիք,
Որտեղ իսկապես, իրոք չկա
Եվ չի կարող լինել ոչ մի կարիք
Խաղալ լավ ընտանիք:
Մի հարկ,
Ուր հարկ չկա
Խաղալ, թե <<սրա պես լավ հարկ չկա>>։
Մի հարկ,
Ուր իսկապես, իրոք չկա
Կեղտի անգամ նշույլ,
Բայց ոչ մի հարկ, որտեղ
Կեղտը մութ անկյունն են անվերջ քշում՝
Հանուն ըն-տա-նե-կան սուրբ
մաք-րու-թյան...

Ախ չէ,
Դու սովոր չես,
Դու սովոր չես նման մաքուր կեղտոտության...

14
...Ու ցավում է հոգիդ... 
Նա ցավում է հիմա 
Ատամի պես։

Մենք երջանիկ ենք, 
Եվ պատժված հիմա, 
Դու՝ Եվայի նման, 
Իսկ ես՝  Ադամի պես։

Ախ, ցավում է հոգիդ նրա համար,
Որ աստըծո գործած հին սխալից հետո
Եվ քանի դար հետո -
Այս անաստված մարդիկ նաև հիմա
Մեր նկատմամբ, կյանքս, նույն սխալն են գործում՝
Մեզ պատժում են գտած երջանկության համար:

Թող որ դրախտ պետք չէ –
Մենք մեր ձեոքերով ենք այն ստեղծել փորձում։ 
Բայց դե ինչի համար, ախր ինչի համար 
Պնդել, որ դու ընդմիշտ նույն դժոխքում մնաս։ 
Բայց դե ինչի համար, ախր ինչի համար 
Մի նոր դժոխք սարքել և իմ, և քո համար, 
Նույնպես վարվել նաև քո մանկան հոր՝ 
Մեզնից էլ ոչ պակաս դժբախտի հետ։ 
Թող մենք գործ չունենք սին դրախտի հետ
Բայց ավելի քան և դժոխքի հետ.
Չէ, մենք գործ ունենք
Ոչ դժբախտության, այլ լոկ բախտի հետ.
Ոչ թե կեղծիքի,
Այլ ընտանիքի
Սուրբ օջախի հետ։
Իսկ թե ինչ անել այս դժոխքի հետ,
Չասացին նրանք, որ եթե ունեն՝
Ապա լոկ ունեն անթափանց հոգի,
Մութ սիրտ՝
հաստ գլխի
և հաստ կողքի հետ...

15 
Ախ, ես գիտեմ՝ 
Այստեղ հերոսություն է պետք, 
Հերոսություն է պետք
ինչպես երեկ՝
կռվում։ 
Փոքրոգություն կյանքում ես չեմ արել երբեք –
Ընկերներն իմ գիտեն, թե ոնց էի կռվում։ 
Կյանքս, մենք չենք եղել ու հեռու չենք հիմա 
Հերոսական քայլից։ Բոլորովին։ 
Ինքդ Զոյային ես անհունորեն նման, 
Իսկ ես շատ եմ սիրում Մոտրոսովին։ 
Սակայն այստեղ մահով բան չես շահի, 
Իզուր պիտի այստեղ կանչես մահին։ 
Նա չի կարող այստեղ ցույց տալ մեզ օգնություն։ 
Երեկ՝ կռվում մահը հերոսություն էր մեծ, 
Այսօր աններելի փոքրոգություն։ 
Երեկ այնտեղ մահով
Ազատություն էիր գերված կյանքին տալիս։ 
Այսօր այստեղ մահով
Ազատություն ես դու լոկ տանջանքին տալիս...
Երեկ այնտեղ մահով շահում էիր դու կյանք,
Մահդ նոր կյանք դարձնում,
Այսօր այստեղ մահով, քո մի հատիկ մահով
Երեք կյանք ես կորցնում՝
Երկու՝ ամբողջովին ու երկու՝ կես -
Փոքրիկ որդիդ՝ կիսով,
Նրա հայրը՝ կիսով,
Ամբողջովին դու՝ ինձ ու ես՝ իհարկե քեզ...

Իսկ թե փոթորիկ է սա մի բաժակ ջրում։
Թող որ այդպես, սակայն նա կյանք է կործանում։
Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա...
նա այնքան էլ նեղ չէ, 
Փակ ժողովն էլ նրան հարմար տեղ չէ, 
Իսկ հարցի լուծումն էլ առնվազն կեղծ է։

Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որ փակ նիստից պիտի լայն ասպարեզ քաշվի,
Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որի մասին պիտի ամբողջ ձայնով խոսվի -
Խոսվի բարձըր և բաց,
Խոսվի բոլոր նրանց՝
Մեր պեսերի
Եվ ոչ թե մեր մասին միայն խոսվի, սեր իմ.
Եվ ոչ միայն մեր ու մեր պեսերի,
Այլև բոլոր նրանց,
Բոլոր նրանց,
Ովքեր կեսլրջորեն ու կեսկատակ
Վաղը մեր պեսերին խորհուրդ կտան.
- <<Կարելի է, ինչ խոսք, մարդը մարդ է, քար չէ...>>։
Չէ, նման խորհուրդը մեզ համար չի։ 
Չէ, նման խորհուրդը մեզ համար չի:
Մեր աշխարհին նման ու հարմար չի 
Թեկուզ նրա համար մեզ հարմար չի, 
Որ մարդն, այո, մարդ է, մարդը քար չի։ 
Թեկուզ նրա համար մեզ հարմար չի, 
Որ նա մեր աշխարհն է, նա հին Սպարտա չի, 
Որտեղ պատժում էին, դատում էին գողին 
Ոչ հափշտակության,
Ոչ թե գողության մեջ խառնըվելու համար, 
Այլ լոկ անբավարար
Ճարպըկության՝ 
Բռնըվելու համար: 
Իսկ մենք...
Իսկ մենք դեմ ենք ամեն տարողության, 
Ամեն չափի գողի 
Եվ առավել ևս՝ լավ գողության, 
Եվ առավել ևս՝ ճարպիկ գողի:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Անկեղծ ասած (պոեմ)

1952-53, Մոսկվա։ Թղթապանակի մեքենագիր տարբերակը հրատարակվել է ռուսերեն, ապա նաև՝ հայերեն հետևյալ վերնագրերով.
Դժվար խոսակցություն (Нелегкий разговор), Նովի միր, 1956, N6 (թարգմ.՝ Եվգ. Եվտուշենկո):
Ես ևս այդ մասին (И я про это), Բանաստեղծություններ (ռուսերեն), ԵՐ., 1956, (թարգմ.՝ Եվգ. Եվտուշենկո):
Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, Սովետական գրականություն, ԵՐ., 1957, N3:
Ուշացած իմ սեր, Մարդը ափի մեջ, ԵՐ., 1963:
<<Անկեղծ ասած>> վերնագրով մեքենագիր օրինակից սույն ժողովածուում հրատարակվող պոեմի տարբերակը փաստորեն նախօրինակն է հետագայում ՄԱՄ գրքում տպագրված և <<Ուշացած իմ սեր>> վերնագրով հայտնի պոեմի:
<<Անկեղծ ասած>>-ը զգալիորեն տարբերվում է <<Ուշացած իմ սեր>> պոեմից, այն բաղկացած է 15 մասից և 810 տողից, <<Ուշացած իմ սեր>>-ը՝ 14 մասից և 720 տողից (չկա 10-րդ մասը)։
<<Անկեղծ ասած>> պոեմի մեքենագիր օրինակում Պ.Սևակն իր ձեռքով կատարել է հետևյալ փոփոխություններն ու նշումները.
1. I մաս, -   Ինչպես կմկըմացին երեկ նրանք՝
Կիսամտերմական-կիսապաշտոնական... 
տողերի միջև մատիտով ավելացրել է <<Երբ ժողովը վերջացավ>> հազիվ ընթեռնելի տողը:  Սա ստույգ հավելում չէ, այդ իսկ պատճառով չկա տպագիր տեքստում:
2. II մաս, - Վերջին տողը՝ <<Կյանքը նրանով էլ հենց անհաղթ է:>> հավելվել է ձեռագրով։ Հանվել է տողին հաջորդող հետևյալ հատվածը.
Դու - կյանք, գեղեցկություն, դու, անհաղթըդ, 
Ինչպես գեղեցկությունն, ինչպես կյանքը, 
Այդ ոնց ընկար հիմար դրության մեջ գերու, 
Չեմ հասկանում... 
3. IV մաս, - <<Ճանաչել է մայրըդ, /Բայց ոչ թե դու...ե>> և <<Քեզ չներել, որ դու / Գնացել ես մարդու>> տողերի միջև եղած հետևյալ հատվածը հանվել է. 
Քեզ չներել, որ դու 
Ահա ուղիղ այսպես, իմ հիմար, 
Գնացել ես մարդու, 
Գնացել ես մարդու, 
ոչ թե ամուսնացել... 
4. IV մասի վերջին հատվածը (21 տող), - Ընդգծված է և հարցական նշան է  դրված: ՄԱՄ-ում այդ հատվածը չկա:
5. V մասի <<Կամ ոսկեղեն լինել, չգործածվող գավեր...>> տողին հաջորդող հետևյալ հատվածը հանված է.
Չէ, ես գայլի նման կկրծեի 
Ամեն քաղքենություն: 
Սառույցի պես իսկույն կհալչեի 
Քաղքենական տաքուկ և գաղջ օդում։ 
Նույն էջի <<Մի բաժակ թեյ առնել քո սիրելի ձեռքից>> տողով սկսվող քառատողն ընդգծվել է, երևի հանելու մտադրությամբ, բայց հեղինակի վերաբերմունքը որոշակի չէ:
6. XII մասի <<Ինչ որ ընդունված է ժողովներում>> տողով սկսվող հատվածը (9 տող) ընդգծվել և հարցական նշան է դրվել՝ հանելու կամ փոփոխելու մտադրությամբ: 
7. XIII մասը սկսվում է հետևյալ տողերով, որ բանաստեղծը ջնջել է. 
Ցավում է իմ հոգին... 
Նա ցավում է հիմա ատամի պես: 
Մենք և երջանիկ ենք, և պատժված հիմա –
Դու՝ Եվայի նման, 
Իսկ ես՝ Ադամի պես... 
8. XIII մասի <<Իսկ ինչ մնում է քեզ...>> տողին հաջորդող հետևյալ քառատողը բանաստեղծը հանել է.
Դու - իմ ամենա-հեզ, 
Իմ ամենա-հլու 
Ինչպես մնաս դու լուռ 
Իմ ամենա-խելոք... 
9. Պոեմի տարբեր հատվածներում Պ.Սևակի ձեռքով արված այլ նշումներ էլ կան. հաշվել և գրել է պոեմի տողերի թիվը, որոշ հատվածներում կետադրական և առոգանության նշաններ է դրել, ուղղել մեքենագրական սխալներ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Shauri

ihusik ջան, կարո՞ղ եմ հարցնել...
Սա «Ուշացած իմ սեր» պոեմի մի ինչ–որ հին տարբերա՞կ է... պարզապես առաջին հատվածը ես առհասարակ առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում, չնայած համարյա ողջ պոեմը անգիր գիտեմ / ու էլի բաներ կան, որ փոփոխված են/... Եվ ո՞րտեղից ես ճարել այդքան ինֆորմացիա...
Շատ–շատ շնորհակալություն այսքան աշխատանք անելու համար  :Love:

----------


## ihusik

Shauri ջան, պոեմի հրատարակումների մասին ներկայացրածս վերջաբանում (որը գրքի "Ծանոթագրություններ" բաժնում է) կան տեղեկություններ, թե որ թվականին, որ գրքում ու ինչ վերնագրի տակ է տպագրվել այս պոեմը, իսկ այս ամենը ես վերցրել եմ 2002 թվականին "Մուղնի" հրատարակչության կողմից լույս ընծայած Պարույր Սևակի <<Անկեղծ ասած>> վերնագրով հրատարակված գրքույկից:  :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Պարույր Սևակի <<Անկեղծ ասած>> գրքույկից մի քանի բանաստեղծություն ևս... :Cool: 

*****
Մեր տնից ձեր տուն՝ կավաշեն մի պատ, 
Եվ այգուց այգին՝ մի բարակ առու. 
Մեր հին տանձենու ճյուղը մրգապատ, 
Մեր փշատենին մեջքով իր սապատ 
Ձեր այգու մեջ են մրգերը փռում։

Մեր տնից ձեր տուն մի պատ է միայն, 
Իմ սրտից սիրտըդ՝ պարիսպ ահագին, 
Որ ինձ օղակեց այս երեկոյան, 
Ինչպես նշանի մատանին քո այն՝ 
Զվարթ աղմուկում նշանդրեքի։

Մեր այգին ցավից կուչ եկել հիմա, 
Ցանկապատվել է փշով մասրենու, 
Եվ ամոթահար՝ քո դրժման համար՝ 
Ձեր ասող-խոսող առուն էլ հիմա 
Թփերի մեջ է անվերջ թաք կենում։

Զարմանքից ապշած՝ մեր հին տանձենին 
Բարի գլուխն է թափ տալիս ցավով. 
Մեր անուրջներին, շշուկին սովոր՝ 
Ուսն է թոթափում և ձեր հացենին –
Իրավունք ունի, նա՜ չի հանցավոր։

Հիմա ի՞նչ անել, ի՞նչ է հարկավոր։ 
Թո՛ղ որ ժողովը քո հարցը քննի, 
Թո՛ղ որ քեզ այնտեղ կոչեն <<քաղքենի>>, 
Թո՛ղ որ հորջորջեն <<պսակ ու քավոր>>,– 
Սերը չես ծածկի փրփուրով քենի...

Մեր տնից ձեր տուն՝ լոկ ցածրիկ մի պատ, 
Իմ սրտից սիրտըդ՝ պարիսպ ահագին։ 
Քո մատի վրա դեռ թանաքապատ 
Այդ դու՛ ես կրում մատանիդ հպարտ, 
Բայց նա սեղմում է ի՛մ սիրտն ու հոգին։

*****
Միևնույն է, թե հիմա որտեղ ես մաշում 
Քո կոշիկները նրբին և քո սիրտը ժանտ, 
Իսկ ես այն օրն եմ միայն անմոռաց հիշում, 
Երբ սիրով եմ անվանել քեզ <<իմ հարազատ>>։

Աներևույթ մի շղթա, ինչ–որ ամուր թել, 
Որի ցավն եմ սրտիս մեջ ես զգում հանկարծ, 
Ինձ կապել է քո բախտին, թեկուզ մենք արդեն 
Անջատված ենք իրարից, զատված ենք անդարձ։

Մոռացել եմ ամեն ինչ, ինչ սիրտ է մաշում, 
Ինչ կոպտորեն եղծում է պատկերդ գերող, 
Ու մտքիս մեջ քեզ նորից անեղծ եմ հիշում, 
Որ քեզ մտքով փայփայեմ սիրող ձեռքերով...

Բայց մոտիկից, ես գիտեմ, ողջը կցնդի, 
Ողջն անիմաստ կդառնա խաղով քո հիմար,– 
Դու հեռվի~ց ես հարազատ սիրող իմ սրտին, 
Ես պատրաստ եմ լոկ հեռվու՛մ ապրել քեզ համար...

Գիտեմ՝ այստե՛ղ, ինչ–որ տեղ ինձ մո՜տ են մաշվում 
Քո կոշիկները նրբին ու քո սիրտը ժանտ, 
Բայց և գիտեմ...  Ու հեռվից, հեռվում եմ հաշվում 
Քեզ վերստին սիրելի, նորից հարազատ...


*****
Ես տեսնում եմ՝ չես հավատում ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ իմ անցյալին. 
Մեր հարուստը՝ աչքիդ աղքատ, կեղծ է թվում պանծալին։

Դու կարծում ես, որ ամեն ինչ, ողջը սուտ էր մեր միջև, 
Ճիշտ էր միայն երկար ճամբան՝ լիքը փշեր ու խճեր:

Ճիշտ էր միայն սպասումը, որ և անցավ ապարդյուն -
Իզու՜ր էին մեր սրտերը սպասումից թփրտում։

Ճիշտ էր միայն արբեցումը այն սին բախտով, որ եկավ,– 
Նա ոսկի չէր, այլ ոսկեզօծ, հետո պղինձ, վերջը՝ կավ...

Ես տեսնում եմ ՝ չես հավատում դու անցյալին իմ ու քո, 
Չես հավատում ու չես տարվում նաև դու մեր գալիքով։

Չես հավատում, թե նա կգա, թե կլինենք բախտավոր, 
Քեզ ամեն ինչ փուչ է թվում և ամեն ինչ՝ ախտավոր։

Քեզ թվում է, որ մենք իզու՜ր հանդիպեցինք մեկմեկու,–
Ո՛չ մեր սրտում՝ երջանկություն, ո՛չ մեր կյանքում՝ մեծ բեկում...

Իսկ ի՞նչ անենք, ո՞նց բաժանվենք, երբ սրտերը իմ ու քո 
Թե սիրով էլ չեն շղթայված, գեթ կապված են տանջանքով...


*****
Մի գուցե մեզ էլ ա՛յս էր վիճակված. 
Դու՝ քո զղջումի զնդանում փակված, 
Ես՝ իմ զղջումի արջի ճանկերում, 
Բանտարկվածի պես ետ - առաջ քայլել 
Քո ծանոթ անվան երկու վանկերում...

Քո ծանոթ անվան երկու վանկերում 
Բանտարկվածի պես քայլել ետ - առաջ. 
Կրակը կողքիս՝ միշտ մնալ սառած. 
Բաց դուռը դեմըս՝ բանտարկված մնալ, 
Ոչ մի փորձ չանել ու դուրս չգնալ...

----------


## ihusik

Ձմեռ է: Եվ ցուրտ է: Դրսում ենք:
Քեզ հետ եմ. ջերմում ու մրսում ենք:
Քեզ հետ եմ, և կարծես ինձ հետ է
Աշխարհի մեծագույն պոետը:

Մեծագույն պոետը աշխարհի,
Որ առանց խոսքերի ու բառի
Երգերն իր քո առաջ փռում է,
Երգում է, երբ անգամ լռում է:

Աշխարհի մեծագույն պոետը,
Բայց այնքան, որքան ես քեզ հետ եմ.
Որ պիտի չքանա, երբ որ դու
Բաժանվես ու նորից գնաս տուն...

Եվ մնա՛, և մնա՜ խեղճ տղան
Առանց քե՛զ,
               առանց ե՛րգ
                           ու տաղա՛նդ...

----------


## Tig

Սևակին

Ուշ, բայց տեղին
Հղում եմ ես սրտագին
Այս գրվածքը Մեծն Պարույր Սևակին:
Հղում եմ այս գրվածքը
Անվերջ գրչով կռվողին:
Իր մեծությամբ մեծերին,
Արդարաբար և տեղին
Իր գրչով մեծարողին:
Եվ իր գրչի զորությամբ
Հայրենին սրբացնողին:
Իր մտքի կարողությամբ
Մեր լեզուն վեր հանողին:
Երկերեսանությունը
Անվերջ դատապարտողին:
§Անհավատ¦, բայց էությամբ,
Հոգով հավատացյալին:
Շատ մարդկանց իրենց քնից
Իր խոսքով արթնացնողին:
Եվ վերջապես անհատնում
Հոգևոր հաց տվողին...

  Դու հաճախ  գրչով այնպես ես խոսում, 
Որ խոսքդ երբեմն հեշտ չի հասկացվում:
Այդ խոսքը ոչ թե պիտի հասկանալ,
Այլ պիտի զգալ, զգալ ողջ հոգով,
Եվ այդ զգացմունքն արյան միջոցով
Ներծծել ամբողջ մարմնի միջով,
Այնժամ միգուցե հասկանանք մտքով.
Դու ասում ես, որ §Նրանք¦ ծնվում են
Ճիշտ իրենց ժամին
Եվ ասում մարդունª չտեսնող կույրին,
Թե նա ոնց պիտի նայի աշխարհին...
Դու էլ ծնվել ես հենց ճիշտ քո ժամին:
Եվ հայտարարել ամբողջ աշխարհինª
Որ աշխարհում կան §Խաղալիք սարքող¦,
	Կերտող վարպետներ...
Եվ, որ կան մարդիկ որոնք ճախրում են 
ինչպես խամ ձիեր...
Ինձ համար նույնպես դու սկսվում ես
Ու բացահայտվում ճիշտ ժամանակին,
Համապատասխան այսօրվա տիրող
Հարաբերական այս եղանակին:
  Բայց մինչև վերջ քեզ չեմ բացահայտում,
	Եվ չեմ էլ ձգտում,
Քանզի գտնում եմ, որ բացարձակը, 
իդեալականը
Դառնում է զրո, կամ §աստվածանում¦:
Ու կարծում եմ, որ դու չես էլ ձգտում,
		որ §աստվածանաս¦:
Քանզի ինքդ ես միշտ դատապարտում
		Մեծարվող կուռքին...
Բացահայտում եմ, ու շատ §փոքրանում¦,
Քանզի իրական մեծ եմ ես տեսնում:
Բացահայտելով քեզª հպարտանում,
Որ ես էլ եմ այն ազգին պատկանում,
Որի գեղեցիկ ու հնչեղ լեզվով
Դու հայ աշխարհն ես մեզ ներկայացնում…


Այդ հայ աշխարհը, որ այսօր կռվում,
Ու մինչև հիմա իրեն չի գտնում:
Եվ դեռ դեգերում, տանջվում, տառապում,
Սակայն ինքն իրեն դեռ չի հասկանում...
Քեզ պես մեծերի կարիք է զգում,
Չնայած նրանց լսել չի ուզում:
Օտար բարքերի հետևից գնում,
Բայց օտարանալ չի կարողանում:
Քանզի շատ հայեր դեռ հայ են մնում,
Քեզ պես մեծերին լսել են փորձում...
Չնայած այսօր դժվար հայթայթվող
Սրբազան հացի կարիք են հոգում:
	Ես չեմ մեղադրում,
Բայց արդարացնել նույպես չեմ ուզում:
Քանզի ինչպես Սևակª ինքդ ես ասում.
-  Այնտեղ է լոկ սխրանքն սկսվում,
   Ուր վերջանում է ամեն մի հնար...


Ափսոս Arial Armenian ֆոնտը չկա, որ Copy Past անեմ, երկար է, Սևակին նվիրված բանաստեղծությունս: եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եք ձեր մոտ ֆոնտը փոխել ու կարդալ:

----------


## Ooooo

§Հայկական Ժամանակ¦, 2007, օգոստոս 


ԵՂԾ ԳԱԼՈԵԱՆՈՅ« ՎԱՍՆ ՄԱՔՈՒՐ ՕԴՈՅ

§Ազգն¦ իր օգոստոսի 14-ի համարում մի ամբողջ էջ էր տրամադրել թղթակից Սերգեյ Գալոյանին« որպեսզի վերջինս կարողանար լիովին հագուրդ տալ անձնական մաղձն ու չարակնությունը թանաքին խառնելու հակումներին« դարմաներ թերարժեքության բարդույթը£ Այսպիսի դեպքերում §Ազգը¦ հավատարիմ է մնում իր բարի ավանդույթին` պատասխան խոսքի իրավունքից զրկելով այն մարդկանց« որոնք այս կամ այն կերպ Գալոյանի ու գալոյանանմանների անձնական վրեժխնդրության թիրախ են դառնում£ Այնպես որ« ես ոչ առաջինն էի« ոչ էլ վերջինը կլինեմ£ Օգտվելով §Հայկական ժամանակի¦ ընձեռած հնարավորությունից և բոլորովին չպատրաստվելով ներքաշվել անպտուղ լեզվակռվի մեջ` ուզում եմ ընդամենն անդրադառնալ այս երևույթի անանձնական շերտին« ինչը սպառնում է չարիք դառնալ կամ արդեն դարձել է£ 

Երբ որևէ կին իրեն ներքև է նետում բարձրահարկ շենքի պատշգամբից« ամենքը վշտացած հարցնում են© §Ո±վ էր մեղավոր¦£ Երբ հայտնի բանաստեղծը զոհվում է առեղծվածային հանգամանքներում« մարդիկ ընդվզում են© §Ինչու± այդպես եղավ¦£ Երբ խաթարվում են ազնիվ ճակատագրեր« հանրությունը տարակուսում է© §Որտե±ղ գտնել պատճառը¦: Իսկ ի±նչ են հարցնել մարդիկ այն դեպքերում« երբ թողտվության պարարտ հողում ծիլեր է տալիս միջակության մոլախոտը« երբ արմատ է նետում գռեհիկ նարցիսիզմը« երբ սաղարթ է կապում շաղակրատ նախանձը£ Ինչպե±ս են վարվում նրանք« երբ առատորեն բազմանում ու սերունդ են տալիս մարդկայն կերպարանքով մանրէները« սերմին խառնված որոմները« աղբյուր պղտորող հողակոշտերը£

Ցավով պետք է ասել« որ այս ախտերի ամենատիպական դրսևորումներն առավել ցցուն կերպով ի հայտ են գալիս հատկապես գրական միջավայրում£ Եվ եթե այսօրվա գրության առիթն ընդամենը հաշվեհարդարի մեկ դեպքի մասին է« ապա քանի-քանիսը հիասթափության նույն ցավն ապրել են ու դեռևս կապրեն£
Մասնավորապես« այդ տխուր հեռանկարն է սպասվում բոլոր նրանց« ովքեր կհավակնեն զբաղվել Պարույր Սևակի կյանքի ու գործունեության քննությամբ£ Բանն այն է« որ սույն թեման վաղուց է դադարել սոսկ գրականագիտության մենաշնորհը լինել£ Արտոնյալների մի սակավաթիվ կոհորտա այն յուրացրել և գործածում է միայն ու միայն մասնավոր կարիքների համար£Հանդգնեք ընդամենը ձեռք մեկնել դրան« և անմիջապես գործի կդրվի թիկունքում պահված մտրակը£ Փորձեք կասկածի ենթարկել նրանց մտացածին վաստակը« խեթ աչքով նայել նրանց կռապաշտ գործելաոճին« և իսկույն կզգաք դատաստան տեսնող բռունցքների թափահարումը£ Սակայն սեփականատեր §վերնախավը¦  հակված է գործել ստվերում£ Նրա փոխարեն այս ու այն կողմ են վազվզում« արյուն են պղտորում« մաղձ են ներարկում ձեռնասուն տղեկները« միշտ պատրաստ կանգնած §ՎՈսՖփՌՍ- տՏոպչցՔՍՈ- ները£§Ազգի¦ հոդվածը կարդալիս ես հստակ տեսա այդ ներշնչողների կրակված աչքերը« սևագործ հաճկատարի ուսին իջած քաջալերող ձեռքերը« սպասարկման դիմաց վարձկանին թեյավճար խոստացող հայացքները£
]Եվ ահա« այս անգամ նետված քարերն ընդունելու հերթն իմն էր£
Իսկ ո±րն էր աններելի §մեղքս¦£ Եթե հակիրճ շարադրելու լինենք Գալոյանի երկարաշունչ հոդվածի ենթատեքստային պարունակությունը« ապա այդ մեղադրանքը կարող է հնչել մոտավորապես այսպես© §Ինչպե±ս ես հանդգնում հրապարակ հանել փաստեր« որոնք հերքում են իմ հորինովի վկայությունները£ Ինչու± են մարդիկ կարդում քո գրքերը« իսկ իմ գրքերին բորբոսն է ուտում£ Ինչպե±ս է« որ դու կարողանում ես շահել ընթերցողի համակրանքը« իսկ իմ մատից ծծած խզմզանքները օգտագործվում են միայն կենցաղային նպատակներով£ Չէ± որ մենք նույն բանի մասին ենք գրում©©©¦£
Ոչ« Ս© Գալոյան« մենք նույնի մասին չենք գրում£ Իմ նպատակը ճշմարտությունն է« իսկ դուք խրտնում եք այդ ճշմարտությունից« ինչպես խավարասերը` լույսից£ Գրականությունն ինձ համար մատուռ է« որտեղ միայն երկյուղածությամբ կարելի է ոտք դնել« իսկ դուք երազում եք նրա մատույցներում ձեր §դուքանը¦ շինել: Պատմության էջերն ինձ համար դեպի իրողություն բացված պատուհան են« իսկ դուք նախընտրում եք մթին նկուղները©©©
Այնուհետև Գալոյանը փնովում է իմ գրքերը« գրում է« որ ես գրող չեմ« քանի որ ՀԳՄ նախագահ Լևոն Անանյանը դեռ ինձ չի արժանացրել այդ արտոնյալ խավին£ Եվ դա գրում է այն Գալոյանը« ով օրեր շարունակ զանգահարում ու խնդրում էր իրեն նվիրել գրքերիս օրինակներն *իմ մակագրությամբ*« այն Անանյանի ստորադասը« որն իր հերթին գրքեր էր ուզում իր և ուրիշներին նվիրելու համար£ Այդ պահերին ես գրող էի նրանց աչքին£ Իսկ հիմա քամին փոխել է ուղղությունը£ Հիմա այլ աստվածների են նրանք ծառայում£
Լևոն Անանյանի ձեռամբ գրող օծվածդ քեզ լիակատար երջանի±կ ես զգում£ Իսկ Անանյանի±ն որ կարգաթողը պիտի գրող օծի£ Այստեղ արդեն վիճաբանելու հիմքեր չկան£ Եթե Անանյանը գրող է« ես« իհարկե« գրող չեմ£ Եթե Գալոյանն է գրող« իմ գրող համարվելու հեռանկարն« իհարկե« կմնա յոթ սարից այն կողմ£ Գրչի կավատների փառապանծ հաստատության ամոթխած սաներդ ի±նչ ընդհանուր բան կարող եք ունենալ ինձպեսների հետ£
Ընկալելի կարգ է` ուժերը չափել հավասարների հետ« մնալ խաղի կանոների շրջանակում« պահպանել հարգանքն ընդդիմախոսի հանդեպ£ Սակայն այդ ամենը` ազնիվ մրցապայքարում£ Իսկ երբ փողոցային բարքերն են գլուխ բարձրացնում« ապա ուրիշ ի±նչ է մնում անել« քան ապտակել չափը կորցրած ստահակին« քաշել լկստվածի ականջը« կտրել վայրահաչողի լեզուն£ Եվ ես այս պահին ձեր ոճով« բայց ոչ ձեր ձայնի հնչերանգով ուզում եմ ասել©
- Չար եք« Սերգեյ Գալոյան« չափազանց չար£ Ձեր այդ չարությունից չէ±« որ ոմանց մոտ ցանկություն է առաջանում դուրս նետվել պատուհանից£
Ես ցավում են ձեր չկայացած կյանքի« ձեր անպտուղ վաստակի« ձեր չհասունացած պատկերացումների« ձեր վատ դաստիարակության« ձեր մարդկային թշվառ էության ու աղքատիկ հոգու համար£ Ստորին ոլորտներում բնավորված մարդուդ սրտին միշտ էլ ատելի պիտի մնան թռիչքները« ազատ սավառնումը« անկաշկանդ խոյանքը©©©
Այսքանը£ Իսկ դուք, մեր օրերի Դրամփյան« Պարոնյանի սիրելի հերոս« թղթի թափոնի եռանդուն մատակարար« շարժվեք բախտին ընդառաջ£ Գնացեք ու շարունակեք վերընթերցել իմ գրքերն ու հոդվածները« ձեր ծոցատետրում նշեք դուր եկած էջերը« սղագրեք իմ հեռուստահաղորդումները£ Ամեն ոք հաց վաստակելու իր ճանապարհն ունի£ Հո չե±նք թողնի« որ քաղցած մնաք©©©

Հովիկ ՉԱՐԽՉՅԱՆ

Հ©Գ©- Ես սովորաբար ներում եմ մարդկանց սխալներն ու թերությունները« բացառությամբ մի դեպքի` երբ նրանք անվանարկում են իմ հարազատներին£ Տղամարդիկ վիրավորանքը հատուցելու մեկ ազնիվ ճանապարհ ունեն£ Այնպես որ« սպասեք հանդիպման£
*
Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում հայերեն գրվում ու կարդացվում է միայն յունիկոդ կոդավորմամաբ։ Օգտվեք փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Empty`Tears

Չգիտեմ կա էստեղ թե ոչ, սակայն գրեմ լավ՞ (շատ-շատ եմ սիրում)   :Sad: 

Նամակ

Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.
"Արդյոք քեզ եր՞բ եմ, ե՞րբ եմ տեսնելու...
Ձմե՛ռ ու ամա՜ռ,
Աշո՛ւն ու գարո՜ւն...
Իսկ ո՞ւր է տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը,
Այն հինգերորդը..."

Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
Ինքս ել չգիտեմ.
"Դու նկատե՞լ ես. ձմեռ ժամանակ
Անհնարին է անցնել անտառի այն ծանոթ տեղով,
Որով անցել ես ամռան օրերին,
Քանի որ ցրտից սաստիկ կուչ գալով
Ու ձյան բեռան տակ ճկվելով խղճուկ`
Ոստ ու ճյուղերը փակում են ճամպադ,
Իսկ մթնշաղին կամ աղջամուղջին`
Ճանկռում են դեմքդ,
Աչքիդ սպառնում:
Ես քայլում էի աղջամուղջի մեջ,
Ու քայլում էի նաև ... մտացիր:
Մտացի՞ր արդյոք, մտամփո՞փ արդյոք,-
Մի՞թե նույնը չէ:
Ու ես հասկացա,
Որ երբ հուզված ենք`
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ձեռքերը,
Երբ անվստահ ենք`
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ոտքերը.
Իսկ ե՞րբ են մարդիկ թաքցնում դեմքը
Գուցե ամոթի՞ց
(Ես չե՛մ ամաչում իմ սիրո համար)
Գուցե կարոտի՞ց
(Ես ուզում եմ քեզ տեսնել բա՛ց աչքով):
Գուցե ճանկըռտող ճյուղերի՞ց այս չար
Գուցե այս ցրտի՞ց որ ճկում է ինձ
Եվ ստիպում է կուչ գալ խեղճորեն
(Կուչ գալ եմ ուզում քո՛ թևերի տակ)" ...

Նա՞ է ավարտում, թե՞ ես նրա տեղը,-
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.
"Իմ այս հարցերին մի՛ պատասխանիր,
Բայց պատասխանիր լոկ իմ մե՛կ հարցին:

Գարունը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա,
Ամառը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա,
Աշունը անցավ` չտեսա ես քեզ,
Ձմեռն էլ կանցնի` չեմ տեսնի ես քեզ...

Իսկ ո՞ւր ե տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը,
Այն հինգերորդը ... մի՞թե չի գալու" ...  :Love:

----------

Մաեստրո (24.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Չգիտեմ կա էստեղ թե ոչ, սակայն գրեմ լավ՞ (շատ-շատ եմ սիրում)


Եթե սիրում ես, ճիշտ ես արել, որ գրել ես  :Wink:  շատերն են սա սիրում  :Smile: 
իմ մոտ ինքը դպրոցական տարիներս է հիշեցնում, շատ չի անցել, բյաց արդեն մոռանում էի Սիլվաին, որ ամեն առիթով սա էր կարդաում  :Blush:

----------


## Vestigium

Չգիտեմ այս մեկը գրվել է թե ոչ, բայց ես կգրեմ

Խանդում եմ

Ես Խանդու՞մ եմ:

Անկեղծ ասած, թե ամոթ չէ,
Ինձ շատ ծանոթ և շատ մոտ չէ
Այդ ահավոր Խանդ կոչվածը.
Իմ մեջ ,գուցե, բնությունից
Ինչ-որ մի բան անտեսված է,
Ուրիշ մի բան  տնտեսված  է:



Ընդամենը գիտեմ լոկ այն,
Որ ես այնտեղ, որտեղ մարդիկ
Հավանաբար և Խանդում են,
Բարկանում եմ-ոչ տևական,
Քմծիծաղում-անբավական,
Կամ ծիծաղում- անբնական,
Եվ ... եղածը ես քանդում եմ:

Մեր Խորտակված սերը վկա...

----------


## Լեո

Պարույր Սևակ
Այցելեք :Hands Up:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լուսիանա

> ՈՐԴՈՒՍ
> 
> Ինձ հետ լինի, թե առանց ինձ, իմ բալի՛կս, կմեծանաս,
> Իմ օգնությամբ, թե առանց ինձ, դու երբևէ կհասկանաս,
> Թե ոնց պիտի ապրել կյանքում, թե ոնց պիտի նայել կյանքին,
> Թե աշխարհում ինչն է էժան, թե աշխարհում ինչն է անգին:
> Ինքս էլ խրատ կարդացողին ո՛չ հարգում եմ, ո՛չ հանդուրժում,
> Տափակ թե սուր քարոզներից ինքս էլ եմ միշտ, տղա՛ս, խորշում:
> 
> ...


Սա իմ ամենա ամենա ամենա սիրած բանաստեղծությունն ա
հ.գ. որ չգտնեի, ես էի դնելու

----------


## Mariam1556

Մենք քիչ ենք‚ սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում։

Մենք քիչ ենք‚ սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում։
Մենք մեզ ո՛չ ոքից չենք գերադասում։
Պարզապես մենք էլ պի՛տի ընդունենք‚
Որ մե՛նք‚ միայն մե˜նք Արարատ ունենք‚
Եվ որ այստեղ է՝ բարձրիկ Սեւանում‚
Երկինքը իր ճիշտ պատճենը հանում։
Պարզապես Դավիթն այստեղ է կռվել։
Պարզապես Նարեկն այստեղ է գրվել։
Պարզապես գիտենք ժայռից վանք կերտել‚
Քարից շինել ձուկ‚ եւ թռչուն՝ կավից‚
Ուսուցմա՛ն համար եւ աշակերտե˜լ
եղեցկի՛ն‚
Բարու՛ն‚
Վսեմի՛ն‚
Լավի˜ն...
Մենք քիչ ենք‚ սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում։
Մենք մեզ ոչ մեկից չենք գերադասում
Պարզապես մեր բախտն ուրիշ է եղել‚-
Պարզապես շատ ենք մենք արյուն հեղել.
Պարզապես մենք մեր դարավոր կյանքում‚
Երբ եղել ենք շատ
Ու եղել կանգուն‚
Դարձյա՛լ չենք ճնշել մեկ ուրիշ ազգի‚
Ո՛չ ոք չի տուժել զարկից մեր բազկի։
Եթե գերել ենք՝
Լոկ մեր գրքերով.
Եթե տիրել ենք՝
Լոկ մեր ձիրքերով...
Պարզապես մահն է մեզ սիրահարվել‚
Իսկ մենք ինքնակամ նրան չենք տրվել։
Ու երբ ճարահատ մեր հողն ենք թողել՝
Ու˜ր էլ որ հասել‚ որտեղ էլ եղել‚
Ջանացել ենք մենք ամենքի՛ համար.
Շինել ենք կամուրջ‚
Կապել ենք կամար‚
Ամե˜ն տեղ հերկել‚
Հասցրել բերքեր‚
Ամենքի˜ ն տվել մի՛տք‚ առա՛ծ‚ երգե՛ ր՝
Պաշտպանել նրանց հոգեւոր ցրտից‚-
Ամե˜ն տեղ թողել մեր աչքից՝ ցոլանք‚
Մեր հոգուց՝ մասունք‚
Եւ նշխար՝ սրտից...

Մենք քիչ ենք‚ այո՛‚ բայց կոչվում ենք հայ -
իտենք դեռ չանցած վերքերից տնքալ‚
Բայց նոր խնդությամբ ցնծալ ու հրճվել.
իտենք թշնամու կողը մխրճվել
Ու բարեկամին դառնալ աջակից.
Դուրս գալ մեզ արված բարության տակից՝
Մեկի փոխարեն տասն հատուցելով...
Հօգուտ արդարի եւ արեգակի
իտենք քվեարկել մեր կյանքով նաեւ...
Բայց թե կամենան մեզ բռնի վառել՝
Մենք գիտենք մխա՛լ - եւ կրա˜կ մարել.
Իսկ եթե պետք է խավարը ցրել՝
իտենք մոխրանալ որպես վառ կերոն.
Եւ գիտենք նաեւ մեզ կրքոտ սիրել‚
Բայց ուրիշներին մի˜շտ էլ հարգելով...

Մենք մեզ ոչ մեկից չենք գերադասում‚
Բայց մեզ էլ գիտենք -
Մազ հաեյ են ասում։
Եւ ինչու՞ պիտի չհպարտանանք...
Կա՛նք։ Պիտի լինե՛նք։ Ու դեռ - շատանա˜նք

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009), Մաեստրո (24.12.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սևակն իմ սիրած բանաստեղծն է


 :Shok: 
Ու երկու տարում դառե՞լ է չսիրածը։

----------


## murmushka

սա Սևակը չի գրել, Ֆելիքս Պետրոսյանը` նրա մտերիմ ընկերն է գրել Սևակի մահվանից հտո
ինձ վրա այն շատ մեծ տպավորություն թողեց

Ինձ ծափեր պետք չեն...
Արդեն այնքան եմ վարժվել ապտակին,
Որ թվում է, թե
ձեր այդ ափերից ծնված ծափերը
Կեղծավորաբար ինձ լռեցնելու ձայնահաբեր են,
լեզվակներ են
ու շքեղ դնչկալ:
Մինչդեռ ես` այսպես բռի, աներես,
Էլի խոսում եմ,
Խելառ առվի պես լեռնալանջն ի վար,
Սարալանջն ի վար,
Վարար ու վարար էլի հոսում եմ`
վերածված ծովի,
Որ դուք ամառվա հրին ու տապին
Գաք, արև խմեք իմ խճոտ ափին:
Ինձ ծափեր պետք չեն...
Այնպես եմ արդեն վարժվել դավերին,
Որ իմ ձեռքով քամած ու մաքրած
Մաճառով լեցուն գավերին անգամ
ահով եմ նայում`
չլինի` թույն է:
Բայց և խմում եմ միշտ առաջինը,
Որ եթե հանկարծ մեռնելու բան է`
լոկ ինքս մեռնեմ,
Ու նոր ասում եմ. «Վայելեք, մարդիկ,
սա անվնաս է...»:
Իմ ճանապարհը ոչ թե ոտքիս տակ,
Այլ (կներեք ինձ) ուղիղ վրաս է,
Գլխիս վրա է, հոգուս վրա է ու մի ափ սրտիս:
Եվ երբ խորդուբորդ պատնեշ է ելնում
իմ ճանապարհին,
Ես տրորում եմ գլուխս, հոգիս ու մի ափ սիրտս,
հարթում եմ ճամփան,
Որ իմ ետևից թե գալու լինեք`
Բան չպատահի ձեր գլխին, հոգուն ու մի ափ սրտին:
Իսկ դուք...
Անցնում եք` ինձ տրորելով,
Ձեր բախտի համար Աստծուն նայելուց
ծուռ պարանոցս
պարսավանքների պարանների մեջ
միշտ հոլովելով
Ու չեք էլ զգում, սատանան տանի,
Որ ես էլ ձեզ պես ունեմ երկու ոտք,
Անպոչ եմ, անպոզ, հյուսված եմ ջղից...
Ի՞նչ է, անպայման սպանվե՞մ պիտի,
Որ ձեր կրծքի մեջ խիղճը արթնանա...
Ծափեր չեմ ուզում...
Ու թե հիմա ձեզնից չամաչեմ,
Բուռս կպարզեմ ու կասեմ` մարդիկ,
մի քիչ սեր տվեք...
Չէ, ինձ համար չէ – 
Փառք Երկնայինին, սիրուց այնքան եմ
կշտացել հիմա,
Որ բռուցքաչափ իմ սրտի վրա
Արարատի չափ մաղձ է կուտակվել
Այսպես սիրվելուց:
Ձեր տված սիրուց բաժին կհանեմ
մարդաբաններին,
Որ նրանք Նոյի` վաղուց քրքրված
Տապանը թողնեն
Հետաքրքրվեն Նորի տապանով,
Բազկաթոռներին կտամ ձեր սերը,
Որ միջանցքներում դրած հասարակ
ճկաթոռներին վերից չնայեն-
Ախր, երկուսն էլ նույն ծագումն ունեն`
փայտից են շինված...
Մի քիչ սեր կտամ մայթի ծառերին գարուն երազող
Ճնճղուկին անտուն,
Որն օրն ի բուն պարսատիկավոր տնատերերին
խնդրագրի նման դիմում է գրում
ու չի հասկացվում:
Սեր կբաժանեմ... բաժանվածներին,
Քանզի միաբանության մեր ամեն մի դաշինք
մի վառ օջախ է,
մի ամուր տանիք,
հոգեպարար երգ
Եվ աշխարհով մեկ սփռվածներին
Իր տունը կանչող սիրասուն մոր ձեռք: 
Զարմանալի բան է – դուք բաժանվում եք`
ես եմ մղկտում,
Եվ ինձ թվում է` երկու կես եղած
ձեր երեխան եմ,
Որը կա և կամ նոր պիտի լինի:
Իսկ հիմա, իրոք, ինձ ծափեր պետք չեն...
Քանի դեռ ես կամ ու ձեր կողքին եմ`
Ինձ պահեք, մարդիկ, ոչ թե ծափերով,
Այլ ձեր մարդկային մոտեցմամբ մաքուր,
Ոչ թե իմ գլխին մրուր թափելով,
Այլև զգալու զգացմամբ թաքուն:
Ինձ մի բամբասեք` չարած մեղքերս
աշխարհին տալով,
Եթե շիրիմիս այցի եք գալու սգով ու լալով:
Ինձ պահեք այնպես, ինչպես պահում եք
սերը ձեր սրտում,
Որին չեք մորթում, չեք դավաճանում:
Թե չէ կյանքս ի՞նչ է – 
Մազից կախ տված ինքնահոս գրիչ,
Որի ճակատին գրված է գուցե.
«Մահվան պատճառը մի ինքնաշարժի
Երկու սև ակ»
Եվ երբ սրբատաշ տապանաքարիս
Շշուկով կարդաք.
«Աստ հանգչի Սևակ» - 
Զղջալը` անմիտ, լալը` անիմաստ
Եվ հարգանքն արդեն
Անարգանքի պես դառը կլինի:
Ծափե՞ր: Չեմ ուզում...

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Չգիտեմ կա էստեղ թե ոչ, սակայն գրեմ լավ՞ (շատ-շատ եմ սիրում)  
> 
> Նամակ
> 
> Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
> Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
> Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.
> "Արդյոք քեզ եր՞բ եմ, ե՞րբ եմ տեսնելու...
> Ձմե՛ռ ու ամա՜ռ,
> ...



Կարոտում եմ քեզ, երբ ես հետ գալու՞… :Cry:  :Sad:

----------


## ihusik

***
Ա՜խ քեզ ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ քեզ հիշում եմ դեռ, 
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ դու դեռ թանկ ես ինձ համար, 
Ինչպե՞ս մեզ բաժանող արգելակը քանդել, 
Ինչպե՞ս չգալ քեզ մոտ, ինչի՞ համար: 

Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ` դու, միայն դո՜ւ չես թախծում, 
ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ ես ծնվել եմ քեզ համար, 
Ինչպե՞ս չասել , որ ես միշտ էլ քեզ եմ տենչում, 
Սակայն ինչպե՞ս ասել, ինչի՞ համար: 

Չէ՞ որ բաժանվեցինք կարծես մեր ցանկությամբ, 
Եվ այսօրը պարզ էր և ինձ, և քեզ համար… 
Հիմա ինչու՞ ցավել անցած երջանկությամբ, 
Եվ չցավել՞, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար: 

Ինչպե՞ս, ինչպե՞ս ասել` նորից արի, արի՜, 
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ ես ապրում եմ քեզ համար: 
Գեթ չխոստովանե՞լ ցավը մեր սրտերի, 
Խոստոնովանե՞լ, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար… 

Վերջերս սա կարդացի ու որոշեցի այստեղ էլ տեղադնեմ ու հուսով եմ շուտով մի պոեմ էլ Սևակից այստեղ կտեղադնեմ :Wink:  շատ ման եկա, որ գտնեմ կայքերից մեկում «Ուշացած իմ սեր» պոեմը, բայց չգտա՝ չնայած կրկնվում եմ, բայց ասեմ, որ հուսով եմ մեր սիրելի Ակումբն շուտով այդ հիասքանչ պոեմը կունենա, որն ի դեպ արդեն տեղադրածս «Անկեղծ ասած» պոեմի սկզբնական տարբերակն է :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Լսե՞լ եք «Մարդ էլ կա, մարդ էլ» բանաստեղծությունը Մհեր Մկրտչյանի արտասամամբ: Այնքան բնական և հուզական է նա արտասանում, որ լսելուց մարդու մարմնով սարսուռ է անցնում: 
Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր դեռ չեն լսել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս լսել  այստեղ:

----------


## ihusik

*Պարույր Սևակ
Ուշացած իմ սեր* 
*(պոեմ)*

1
Դու տեսնու՞մ ես հիմա, իմ սիրելի՛,
Թե մեզ ու՛ր հասցըրեց քո ուշացած սերը, 
Քո ուշացա´ծ սերը, 
Դու չուշացա՛ծ իմ սեր։

Կշտամբանքի խոսքեր ես չեմ ուզում ասել: 
Բայց դու ո՞նց թույլ տվիր, 
Որ նա´ դառնա տերըդ, 
Ում դու չէիր սիրում 
Եվ ում համար 
Չէին դողում շրթերդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Չէին շողում աչքերդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Ինչպես հիմա՝ կուրծքըդ չէր տրոփում կրքով։ 

Ինչպես դու քանդեցիր տունդ քո իսկ ձեռքով։

Զուր մի´ արդարանա: 
Սիրո հարցում, 
Չի՛ ճանաչում կյանքը արդարացում։

Զուր մի´ ասա, թե դու 
Բոլորովին անփորձ աղջիկ էիր այնժամ,-
Սե՛րը, ո´չ, չի զգում փորձի կարիք:

Մի´ մտածիր իզուր, 
Թե կյանքն ինքը քեզ հետ իբըր վարվեց դաժան,– 
Կյանքը չի՛ բաժանում չարիք – բարիք:
Եվ մի´ կարծիր իզուր, 
Թե չբերեց բախտըդ։
Բախտ բերելըս ո՛րն է, 
Նրան ձե´ռք են բերում...  

2
Եվ այսպես է լինում.
նրբության տեղ՝ սիրով 
Ոմանք նուրբ մետաքսն են գերադասում հաճախ։

Եվ այսպես է լինում.
Տաքության տեղ սիրո 
Ոմանք տաք մուշտակն են գերադասում հաճախ։

Ո՞ր հիմարը կասի, թե վատ բան է 
Բարձըր աստիճանը, 
Փողով լի գրպանը,
Եթե... սիրո հարցում շիրիմ չէ գրպանը։

Երախտապա՛րտ եմ ես դատարկ իմ գրպանին,
Թե չէ, ի´նչ իմանաս, աստվա՛ծ չանի,
Չէ՞ որ կարող էր նա ինձ էլ գուցե
Ուրիշների հիմար դրության մեջ գցել -
Կարող էին, այո´, կարող էին ինձ էլ
«Աղվես»-ի տեղ իրենց ուսին գցել,
Իբրև մուշտակ՝ կրել,
Իբրև ոսկե քորոց՝ կրծքին խրել։
Չէին կարո՞ղ։ 
Ի՛նչ է,
Նրանք՝ հետիոտըն, 
Իսկ ես ձիավո՞ր եմ, 
Նրանք՝ կլոր զերո,
Իսկ ես միավո՞ր եմ:

Ախ, չէ՛, կարո´ղ էին, 
Որովհետև կյանքում 
Մեծագույնը մեծին միշտ հաղթում է։ 
Իսկ շատերի համար, անշուշտ, սրտից մեծ է 
Կահավորված - կարգին - շքեղ տունը։

Ախ, չէ՛, կարո´ղ էին, 
Որովհետև կյանքում
Թեպետ հաղթությունը միշտ նորինն է,
Սակայն հինն էլ կյանքում
Նրանով է կանգուն,
Նրանով է զորեղ, 
Որ նա հին է:
Իսկ «քաղքենի» կոչումն այնքան է հին կյանքում,
Որքան... ինքը՝ կինը։

Բայց արտաքուստ քեզ պես
Ու քեզ նման կարծես
Նույն այդ կինը
Անհունորեն քեզնից և տարբեր է այնպես,
Ինչպես նկարներից՝ «նեգատիվը»։

Եվ ինձ համար բախտ է, 
Մեծ պատիվ է,
Որ դու ուրի՛շ կին ես,
Իմ անգի´նըս,
Որ հեռու ես ամեն մի քաղքենուց,
Ինչպես պղտոր ջուրը՝ կարմիր գինուց...

3
Բայց, սիրելի´ս, քեզ հետ եղել է վատթարը,
Քեզ հետ պատահել է ահավորը։ 
Քաղքենուհին անգամ պակաս մեղավոր է, 
Քան դու՝ 
Իմ անմե´ղըս, 
Իմ արդա՛րըս։

Նա՝ վատ թե լավ՝ կյանքում առևտուր է անում. 
Մի բան՝ տալիս, 
Տեղը ուրիշ բան է առնում։
Նրան կարելի է արհամարհել,
Իսկ քեզ... կարելի է քեզ չներե՛լ,
Որովհետև նրանք սեր են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու սիրո՛ հետ.
Որովհետև նրանք կյանք են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու կյանքի՛ հետ...

Քեզ ո՞նց ներել, թե դու
Գնացել ես մարդու
Այնպես, ինչպես մի օր քո հեռավոր տատը,
Երբ որ հարցը ոչ թե սիրտն ու սերն են լուծել,
Այլ, ամենից առաջ, մատնեմատը։
Ինչպե՞ս ներել, թե դու
Գնացել ես մարդու,
Ինչպես Արևելքում ընդունված է եղել
Երկու՛ հազար տարի՝
Զավակի հետ մի լավ գերդաստանի,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է հայրըդ,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է մայրըդ,
Ճանաչել են, 
Սակայն նրա գերդաստանի՛ն,
Բայց ո´չ նրան, ում դու
Գնացել ես մարդու։

Գնացել ես մարդու 
Եվ... մտածե´լ,
Թե սերն ինքը, 
Եթե կյանքում նա կա,
Հետո մի օր կգա.
Թո´ղ որ առաջնեկի՝
Քեզ պես ու քեզ նման մի աղջըկա,
Թո´ղ որ երկրորդ մանկան՝
Իր հոր քթից թռած մի շեկլիկի
Ծնընդի հետ,– մե՛կ է՝
Միայն թե գա...

Սակայն սերը փառք չէ, 
Ոչ էլ հաջողություն,
Որ հետո գա
Եվ կամ 
Բնավ չգա։
Հյու´ր չէ, 
Որ մերթ ընդ մերթ այցելի ձեր տունը,
Մերթ պատճառի հաճույք 
Ու մերթ՝ տհաճություն,
Խանգարելով անուշ ձեր ետճաշյա քունը։
Ախ, չէ՛.
Սերը հյու´ր չէ, 
Տանը հյու´ր չէ սերը։ 
Թե բանն այդտեղ հասավ՝ 
Նա տանտե՛ր է։

Հիմա դու լավ գիտես, 
Իմ սիրելի´,
Որ սիրո հետ խաղալ չի՛ կարելի.
Ո´չ նա խաղալիք է,
Ո´չ էլ մանուկ ես դու։
Իսկ թե խաղալիք է՝
Նա չի ջարդվում ինքը.
Հետը խաղացողին ինքն է այնպե´ս ջարդում, 
Ինչպես որ նա քեզ է ջարդել հիմա...
Մի՞թե արդեն պարզ չէ և քե´զ համար,
Որ կարող է սերը...վրեժխնդի՛ր լինել, 
Վրեժ լուծել՝ 
Իրեն անտեսելու՛ համար. 
Տառապալից սիրով չսիրողին զինել, 
Ինչպես որ քեզ՝ հիմա... 

4
Ես սառույցի նման կհալչեի
Քաղքենական տաքուկ ու գաղջ օդում,
Եվ ինձ... ինձ չէր փրկի 
Եվ ո´չ մի սառնարան՝
Վերջին «մարկան» վրան։

Ես թշնամու´ս անգամ չեմ կամենում 
Տնաբույս ճյուղ լինել արմավենու՝ 
Լուսամուտի գոգին, 
Կըճուճի մեջ կավե, 
Եվ կամ լինել ոսկե - չգործածվող գավե՛ր:

Չէ´, ես սառույցի պես կհալչեի
Քաղքենական տաքուկ ու գաղջ օդում:
Բայց... ես ո՛նց եմ ուզում 
Ու երազում,
Անգի´ն, 
Քո ոտքերը տեսնել իմ գրկաբաց շեմքին։ 
Քեզ մեկընդմիշտ տեսնել իմ տանն աղքատ ու հին 
Եվ հավատալ, որ դու´, 
Դու՛ ես տանտիրուհին: 

Բա´րձր,
Բա՛րձր է հնչում.
«Իմ սիրելի՛»,
«Իմ սե՛ր»: 
Բայց ես ո՛նց եմ ուզում
Ու երազում,
Անգի´ն,
Քեզ շշուկով, ան-ծա՛յր մի շշուկով ասել,
Քեզ շշնջալ.
«Իմ կի՛ն»...

5
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Դու´ - ուրիշի՛նը։ 

Դու´, իմ հարազա՛տը, 
Մոտի՛կ հարազատը, 
Եվ – ուրիշի՛ն... 
Ա՛խ, ուրիշին թող որ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ,
Չէ՞ր կարելի, ասա´։
Ա՛խ, դու այդ ինչպե՞ս ես ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ սիրելի՛, ասա´...

Եվ նա ով է՝ գիտե՛մ։
Պարզ է. նա ո´չ կարիճ, 
Եվ ո´չ էլ իժ է նա։
Գուցե վատ չէ այնքան,
Գուցե լավն է անգամ,
Բայց քեզ համար օտա՛ր – ուրի՛շ է նա...

6
Ինձ բռնեցի հանկարծ ես այն բանում, 
Որ ոտներըս հաճախ ինձ, ակամա, 
Անվերջ այգիներից - այգիներ են տանում։

Իսկ դուք մի´ շտապեք հանցանքի մեջ բռնել։ 

Այգիներ եմ գնում ո´չ թե նրա համար, 
Որ շրջում են այնտեղ կանայք ամե՛ն ոճի. 

Կանայք՝
Նման նրբին ճենապակու.
Հիանալ ես ուզում, ուրիշ ոչի՛նչ...

Կանայք՝
Նման շքեղ սիրամարգի.
Իրենք՝ անգույն, մինչդեռ նրանց հագի՛ն...

Կանայք՝
Նման դռան, որ չեն փակում.
Կողպեք բաց անելու ո´չ մի հակում...

Եվ աղջիկնե՛ր.
Աչքերն այնպե´ս վճիտ, 
Որ լեռնային ջրին եթե ասես՝ 
«Ջինջ ես աղջըկական աչքերի պես», 
Ջուրը հիացմունքից կլճանա մի պահ.
Շո´յված կզգա այնպե´ս, 
Կզգա այնպե՛ս հպարտ։

Եվ աղջիկներ բազու´մ -
Այնպես նազու՛ն,
Նազու՛կ,
Որ ամե´ն մի պախրա,
Ամեն եղնի´կ,
Այծյա՛մ 
Ցնծությունից պիտի շիկնի ներքուստ,
Եթե լսի հանկարծ իր հասցեին. 
«Ասես աղջիկ լինի, ահա թե ի՛նչ»։
Եվ աղջիկնե՛ր –
Այնքա´ն կախարդիչ ու թովիչ,
(Նրանց թովչանքն արդյոք ի՞նչ մակդիրով չափես),
Եվ աղջիկնե՛ր – 
Թովիչ՝ աղջըկա պես...

Բայց այգի են տանում ոչ թե նրանք՝ 
Ո´չ թե այս բոց կանայք, 
Աղջիկներն այս կրակ, 
Ո´չ թե անծանոթին. 
Իբրև մոտիկ,
Վերջ ի վերջո «դու»–ով անվանելու հույսը...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
7 
Սակայն ճիշտ է, որ ես այգիներ եմ գնում, 
Եվ ճիշտ է, որ այնտեղ կանա´յք չեն ինձ տանում։ 

Մանուկներն են տանում, երեխե՛քը։ 

Լայն ծառուղի։ 
Ավազ, որ և շեկ է, 
Ինչպես այս թմփլիկը, ա´յ, այս մեկը, 
Որ իր գլխին, 
Ասես
Թասակի պես,
Անվտանգ արևն է մազերի տեղ կրում։ 
Ինչպես և այն մե´կը, 
Այն մե՛կը, տե´ս,
Որ ավազին, մատով, ինչ-որ բան է գրում։ 
Ժպտուն դեմքը նրա, 
Նրա ձեռ ու ոտը 
Այնպես պեպենոտ է,
Որ ուզում ես լվալ առվի ջրով այս ջինջ. 
Քեզ թվում է տղան ոչ թե պեպենոտ է, 
Այլ որ նրա դեմքը, 
Նրա ձեռ ու ոտը 
Այս ավազն է նախշել, ուրիշ ոչինչ։

Իսկ հապա ա´յս մեկը... 
Ա´խ, այս երեխե՛քը...

Ամեն մեկըս ունի իր մեծ թուլությունը.
Մեկին՝ բարությունը,
Մեկին՝ մայրությունը,
Մեկին՝ խմիչքները, 
Մեկին՝ սերը կանանց։
Ինձ մոտ մանուկների տիրություն է.
Ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ՝ 
Հպատա՛կն եմ նրանց։

Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում.
Մարդիկ ուրիշ բան չեն, քան թե մանուկ՝
Մանուկ - հասակ առած,
Մանուկ - տարեց դառած,
Եվ, վերջապես, նաև մանուկ - ծերուկ։ 

Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում. 
Մեր մեջ ամեն լավ բան մանկականն է, 
Ուստի «մանկականն» է լավի ածականը.
Այդպես չի՛ կարելի կոչել ժխտականը...


Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ եք.
Բոլոր մանուկները
Ե´վ նման են իրար, 
Ե՝վ իրարից տարբեր։
Չե՞ք նկատել արդյոք, որ աշխարհում
Տգեղ մանու՞կ, երբե´ք. 
Աշխարհումըս բոլո՛ր մանուկներն են սիրուն...

...Ու ես թափառում եմ այգիներում, 
Որ վերստին լսեմ զանգ-ծիծաղը նրանց,
Տեսնեմ ինքնամոռաց-տարված խաղը նրանց,
Տեսնեմ,
Թե ինչպես են կավից տնակ շինում,
Գոտի շինում խոտից.
Տեսնեմ,
Թե ինչպես են իրենք իրենց զինում՝
Լաց լինելով ստից.
Լսեմ,
Թե ոնց նրանք բլբլում են անվերջ
Ու մոր հոգին հանում.
- «Իսկ այս ի՞նչ է, մա´մա»...
Լսե´մ,
Թե հալվելով՝ ի
Ի՛նչ սիրով է նրանց մայրը պատասխանում,
Մերթ էլ.
- «Բավական է, դե մի´ հանիր համը»...
Տեսնե´մ,
Թե ինչպես են մեկը մեկի առաջ 
Իրենց հայրիկներով հպարտանում. 
Սրանն՝ ինժեներ է, 
Նրանն՝ օդաչու է, 
Որ... երկնքի՛ց անգամ անց է կենում...

Այստեղ ես հասկանում,
Զգում ու հասկանում ամբողջ սրտով,
Որ դու ի՞նչ էլ լինես՝
Ճարտարապե´տ,
Վարպե´տ,
Միլիցիոնե´ր,–
Դու ամենի՛ց առաջ՝
Այս ամենից առաջ և կամ հետո՝
Պարտավոր ես կյանքում... «հայրի´կ» լինել...
Եվ խենթ մի ցանկություն
Լափլիզում է քո սիրտն ու հոգին,
Որ քե´զ,
Եվ քե´զ,
Եվ քե՛զ
«Հայրիկ» կոչի ձայնը ինչ-որ մեկի։

Ինչու՞ ինչ-որ մեկի։
Ո´չ թե ինչ-որ մեկի,
Այլ, սիրելի՛ս, ձայնը մե´ր մանկիկի...

8 
Մենք ինչքա՛ն ենք տխրել՝ երազելով. 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, 
Իսկ դու՝ տղա։ 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում՝ քո´ մազերով, 
Դու տղա ես ուզում՝ ի´նձ պես թխաչ...

Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, 
Որ քեզ նման լինի –
Քեզ պես՝ կախարդանքով իրեն զինի. 
Քո հասակի նման՝ մանրանկար հասակ, 
Ինչպես քո դեմքի շուրջ՝ լուսապսակ. 
Լինի քեզ պես նազու´կ, 
Քեզ պես նազու՛ն,
Եվ քեզ նման զգաստ, 
Ե´վ երազուն. 
Որ երբ ժպտա քեզ պես՝
Բացվի արշալույսը. 
Ու երբ նայի քեզ պես՝
Վառվի մարած հույսը. 
Երբ ծիծաղի քեզ պես՝
Զգաս -
Կյանքն է զնգում. 
Ու երբ սիրի - 
Զգաս՝
Արժե՛ ապրել կյանքում։ 
Ամե´ն ինչով նման, 
Թուլությունո՛վ անգամ, 
Քե´զ պես, 
Միայն... քեզ պես դառնություննե՛ր չզգա...

Իսկ դու «չէ´» ես ասում.
Դու տղա ուզում ես։

Թո´ղ որ իր հոր նման տգեղ լինի, ոչի՛նչ,
Բայց թող աստղով լինի՝ իր հոր նման։
Մոր հոգու հետ, ոչի՛նչ, իր հոր նման 
Թող նա մեկ-մեկ խաղա, 
Չարություններ անի, 
Բայց թող՝ իր հոր նման՝ երբե՛ք երես չառնի։ 
Թող որ՝ իր հոր նման՝ շա՛տ բան տեսնի կյանքում, 
Բայց թող՝ իր հոր նման՝ մի´շտ էլ մնա կանգուն. 
Թող նա իր հոր նման՝ մեղկությունը ատի, 
Փոքրոգություն, քծնանք իր հո´ր նման դատի. 
Իր հոր նման՝ երբեք չշլանա փառքից, 
Թող շլանա, լավ է, աղջիկների քայլքի՛ց. 
Իր հոր նման՝ թող որ հափըշտակվի´, տարվի´,
Բայց երբ ժամը հասնի, հո´ր պես սիրահարվի,
Հո´ր պես կարողանա ատել, սիրել,
Կարողանա քե´զ պես բախտի տիրել...

Ես ինչպե՛ս եմ ուզում
Ինձ հա´յր տեսնել,
Դու ինչպե՛ս ես ուզում
Քեզ մա´յր տեսնել...

9 
Բայց դու արդեն... արդեն մայր ես վաղուց.
Բակում քո տղան է հիմա խաղում...

...Ես ո´չ փաքրոգի եմ, 
Ո´չ տգետ եմ,
Սակայն արի ու տես, որ խանդոտ եմ։

Ես խանդոտ եմ, ինչպես գարնան գետը՝
Ամեն ջրի հանդեպ,
Ինչպես արեգակից խանձված խոտը՝
Ամեն հրի հանդեպ։

Ի՛նչ փույթ, թե խանդելու չունեմ տեղիք,
Բայց իրավու՛նք...
Չէ՞ որ ամբողջովին քոնն եմ։
Քո՛նն եմ,
Բայց ո´չ իբրև կրծքիդ թառած ծաղիկ.
Քո՛նն եմ,
Սակայն իբրև ո´չ պաշարված քաղաք,
Ո´չ էլ հարձակումով մեկեն շահված քաղաք։
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովին՝ 
Ա´յն տան նման,
Ուր դու և´ տանտեր ես այդ տան համար,
Ե´վ տան միա՛կ-միա՛կ բնակիչը։
Չէ՞ որ ես այլ բան չեմ,
Ես լոկ սիրո ճիչ եմ՝
Խոսուն կասկածներիդ լուռ փարատման համար:
Քոնն եմ իմ անցյալո´վ, 
Իմ ներկայո´վ,
Երազներո´վ բոլոր, 
Ապագայո՛վ.
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովի՛ն, 
Իմ սիրելի´ս։
Սա իրավունք մի՞թե ինձ չի տալիս
Գեթ այսքանից հետո պահանջելու, 
Որ իրավունք չունես ինձ տանջելու. 
Որ դու պիտի լինես ի´մը՝ անվերապա՛հ, 
Ի´մը՝ ոտից-գլու՛խ, 
Ի´մը՝ ամբողջովի՛ն. 
Որ քո գորովագին սիրո ծովին 
Ես տեր լինեմ, 
Ինչպես ծովի հին աստվածը՝ 
Ինքը՝ Պոսեյդոնը.
Որ դու ամբողջովին ի´մը լինես այնպես, 
Ինչպես ես եմ քոնը.
Որ մի՛ կաթիլ անգամ դու չցրես,
Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրե՛ս...

Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրե՞ս...

Բայց ես գիտեմ, թե դու ո՛նց ես երկըրպագում,
Ո՛նց ես պաշտում... նրան, 
Որ կոչում է քեզ «մայր»։
Ու ես, որ ո´չ կույր եմ, 
Ո´չ էլ հիմար,
Միշտ մի հարցի առաջ աչք եմ փակում.
Ո՞վ է առաջինը քո մեծ հոգում. 
Ե՞ս եմ արդյոք, թե նա,
Ու վա՛յ թե նա...
Եվ ի՛նչ էլ որ լինի՝
Ես չե´մ խանդում նրան,
Ա´խ, չէ՛, ես լոկ քեզ եմ որդուդ համար խանդում.
Չէ՞ որ նա լոկ քոնն է և... իմը չէ։

Ու ես ո՛նց կուզեի, 
Ո՛նց կուզեիր և դու,
Որ նա լիներ ի´մը, 
Որ ինձ «հայրի՛կ» կանչեր,
«Հայրիկ» այնպե՛ս կոչեր,
Այնպե՛ս գոչեր,
Որ աշխա՛րհը լսեր հոր անունը։

Բայց նա քոնն է միայն և իմը չէ։

Ցավն էլ այստեղ է, որ... խորանում է...

----------

Արևածագ (13.01.2011), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## ihusik

10
Հո ասեղ չէ սերը, որ կորցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ կթաքցընե՞ս
Ինչ որ բարձիկի մեջ կամ տոպրակում։
Եթե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում...

Դե´հ, ու՞մ լավ հայտնի չէ մեր իսկ թուլությունը.
Մենք բոլորս էլ մի քիչ փսփսուք ենք սիրում։
Իսկ գեղեցիկ սեռի դրությունը
Շա՛տ է նախանձելի այս հարցերում։ 
Ոմանց համար արդեն դա մի թուլություն է, 
Ինչպես ջուր խմելը, հաց ուտելը... 
Պատկերացրեք հիմա դուք մեր դրությունը։ 
Պարզ է. հայտնի դարձավ և մեր սերը։ 
Ուրիշները դարձան կիսով նրա տերը. 
Ե’վ այս, և’ այն կողմից տնտըղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ թաղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ պեղեցին նրան: 
Ուրիշ խոսքով ասած՝ 
Նա մի դրոշ դարձավ, 
Որ ո´չ թե ձեռքից-ձեոք – բերնից-բերա՛ն անցավ...

Չէ´, սսե՛ղ չէ սերը, որ թաքցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում.
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա, 
Հենց թաքցընես՝
Քո ցանկությանն ընդդեմ կհագցընես
Պոչից երկա՛ր մի թել, 
Որ երևա´ իսկույն։
Մենք ասեղը թելել բնավ չենք էլ փորձել:
Բայց ի՛նչ...
Դուրս է գալիս՝
Հիմար բան ենք գործել. 
Կարելի է, ինչ խոսք, սիրահարվել, 
Միայն... հարկավոր էր խելոք վարվել, 
Սուսի՛կ – փուսի՛կ այնպես... 

Աստվա´ծ վկա, այսպես 
Չէ՞ որ կարելի է անգամ խելագարվե՛լ։ 
Ախար իմ ի՛նչ գործն է՝ մարդիկ ո՞նց են անում։ 
Իմ ի՛նչ գործն է. 
Մարդիկ շա´տ բաներ են անում,
Հազար ու մի տեսակ վա´տ բաներ են անում, 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկա՛նց, 
Ո´չ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց արարքի հետ. 
Ես գործ ունեմ սիրո՛, 
Ո´չ թե թաքուն կապի հրայրքի հետ. 
Միայն աղբյուրի՛ հետ հավերժախոս ու ջինջ, 
Եվ ո´չ հոսանքի հետ հեղեղային. 
Եվ ո´չ երբեք մոր հետ այն տղայի, 
Որին չար ընկերն է խաղում դաղում.
– «Է՛յ, բի´ճ...»

11
Ու մեր սերը բացվեց, 
Բերնե-բերան անցավ. 
Օրվա հերոս դարձավ
Ու նյութ օրակարգի։

...Ու ես էլ իմ կարգին
Խոսք տվեցի, անգի´ն, 
Այսուհետև էլ քեզ... քե´զ... չսիրե՛լ, 
Իշխել հոգուս վրա, 
Սրտիս տիրել...

Ա՛խ, սրտի տեղ եթե լիներ լեզու՛ն,
Որ խոստացավ հանգիստ քեզ չսիրել։
Հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում,
Հասկանու՞մ ես արդյոք. քե´զ... չսիրե՛լ... 

Գուցե գիտակցաբար ես ստեցի՞,
Գլուխս ազատեցի՞։
Չէ՛, պարզապես
Կարծես ընդունված է ժողովներում
Ուրի´շ տեսակ խոսել:
Ինչպես ընդունված է ժողովներում՝
Նույնն արեցի ես էլ... 

Բայց և այնպես հիմա ա´յլ լեզվով են խոսում
Այս տողերը։
Բարեկամնե´ր,
Անգի՛ն,
Այսօր ես հուզվել ու սրտնեղել եմ։
Բարեկամնե´ր, 
Անգի՛ն,
Չէ՞ որ խոսք եմ տվել էլ չսիրել, 
Չէ՞ որ խոստացել եմ իշխել հոգուս վրա,
Սրտիս տիրել... 

Խոստացել եմ։ 
Սակայն
Եթե բան դուրս չգա՞...
Թո´ղ որ ասեն, թե սա
Սովետական մարդուն բնա´վ սազական չի, 
Թո´ղ որ ասեն, անգի՛ն,
Որ մեր սերը կյանքում բնա՛վ տիպական չէ։
Թո´ղ որ այդպես։ 
Սակայն
Չէ՞ որ կյանքում նա կա,
Չէ՞ որ արժան գտան նրան նիստի տանել,
Քննարկումից հետո կեսլուրջ ու կեսկատակ
Չէ՞ որ խորհուրդ տվին.
- «Կարելի՛՛՛ է անել...»։

Ո´չ։ Միայն ո՛չ այնպես, ինչպես հարմար գտան։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկա՛նց, 
Ո´չ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց խորհըրդի հետ.  
Ո´չ թե թաքուն կապի, 
Ես գործ ունեմ միայն սիրո ու սրտի՛ հետ...  

12 
Հիմա դու տեսնու՞մ ես, իմ սիրելի՛,
Թե մեզ ու՛ր հասցըրեց քո ուշացած սերը, 
Քո ուշացա´ծ սերը, 
Դու չուշացա՛ծ իմ սեր։

Դատափետում են քեզ
Ու խստորեն դատում
Նրա´ համար, որ դու
«Ընտանիք ես քանդում»։
Բախտի ի՛նչ չար կատակ 
Եվ ի՛նչ ծաղր է հիմար.
Դու´, որ հենց ծնվել ես ընտանիքի համար, 
Սուրբ օջախի´,
Սիրո քո տանիքի´ համար, 
«Ընտանի՛ք ես քանդում»...
Եվ դու պարտավոր ես փրկե՞լ մի ընտանիք,
Որ շա՛տ վաղուց արդեն կործանվել է ինքը. 
Հանուն կործանվածի կործանումի մատնել
Ուրի՞շ մի ընտանիք։ 

Ու՞ր է այստեղ խիղճը,
Դատողությու´նն ուր է,
Ու՞ր է աոողջ միտքը. 
Հանուն փլված մի տան՝
Մեկ այլ տանիք քանդել,
Եվ ինչպիսի՛ տանիք... 
Եվ մի՞թե քեզ դատող,
Դատափետող մարդիկ չեն իմանում, 
Որ դու... հեղու՛կ չես դու,
Որ քո ձևը փոխես այն ամանում, 
Որտեղ որ քեզ կածեն...
Մի՞թե մինչև հիմա ոմանք չեն հասկացել.
Դու կենդանի´ մարդ ես,
Ամենամա՛րդ մարդը,
Սիրո՛ղ մարդը, 
Քեզ չի կարող ձև տալ ամեն կուժ ու կուլա, 
Եվ որ չորստառանի «մարդ» կոչվածը կյանքում
Շա՛տ ավելի բարդ է, 
Քան թե հազարատառ, թեկուզ սրբագործված, մի ֆորմուլա... 

Եվ դու ինչպե՞ս հիմա բերան իսկ չբանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս դու նրանց դեմ չըմբոստանաս,
Երբ շա´տ լավ գիտես. 
Բոլո՛ր օրենքները նրա´ համար են լոկ,
Որ պաշտպանեն կյանքում մարդկայի´նը
Մարդու՛ն, 
Եվ որ բոլոր տեսակ օրենքներից բացի 
Կա մի օրենք ևս – և շա՛տ խելոք.  
Բոլոր օրենքների ո´չ թե տառն են կարդում,
Այլ էությու՛նը լոկ...  
Եվ դու ինչպե՞ս հիմա բերան իսկ չբանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս դու նրանց դեմ չըմբոստանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս չասես, որ քեզ
Պետք է սուրբ ընտանի՛ք,
Բայց ո´չ ընտանիքի ծաղրանկար,
Պետք է օջա՛խ մաքուր,
Սիրո գողտրիք տանի՛ք, 
Ուր չի կարող լինել ոչ մի կարիք
Խաղալ «լավ ընտանիք». 
Մի հա´րկ,
Ուր հա՛րկ չկա
Խաղալ, թե «սրա պես լավ հարկ չկա՛». 
Մի հա´րկ,
Ուր իսկապես չկա կեղտի նշույլ,
Եվ ո´չ երբեք մի հարկ, 
Որտեղ մութ անկյուն են կեղտը քշում՝
Հանուն ըն-տա-նե-կա՛ն սուրբ մաք-րու-թյա՛ն...
Ա´խ չէ՛.
Քո մեծ սրտով
Դու սովոր չես նման մի փոքրության...

Ու ցավում է հիմա մեր վիրավոր հոգիդ, 
Նա ցավում է հիմա՝ ատամի´ պես։

Մենք և´ երջանիկ ենք, 
Ե´վ պատժված հիմա. 
Դու՝ Եվայի´ նման, 
Իսկ ես՝ Ադամի´ պես։

Ա՛խ, ցավում է հոգիդ նրա´ համար,
Որ աստըծո գործած հին սխալից հետո, 
Եվ քանի՛ դար հետո, 
Այս անաստված մարդիկ նաև հիմա
Մեր նկատմամբ, կյա´նքըս, նույն սխալն են գործում,
Մեզ պատժում են... գտած երջանկությա՛ն համար:
Թո´ղ որ դրախտ պետք չէ. 
Մենք մեր ձեռքերով ենք այդ ստեղծել փորձում։ 
Բայց դե ինչի՞ համար, 
Ախար ինչի՞ համար 
Պնդել, որ դու ընդմիշտ նույն դժոխքու´մ մնաս։ 
Բայց դե ինչի՞ համար, 
Ախար ինչի՞ համար 
Մի նոր դժոխք սարքել և´ ինձ, և´ քեզ համար, 
Նույնպես վարվել նաև քո մանկան հոր՝ 
Մեզանից ոչ պակաս դժբախտի հետ... 

Ա´խ ի՛նչ հեշտ է
Խաղալ մարդկանց խեղճ բախտի հետ... 

13 
Ես լա´վ գիտեմ. 
Այստեղ հերոսություն է պետք, 
Հերոսություն է պետք՝
Ինչպես երեկ կռվում։ 

Փոքրոգություն կյանքում ես չեմ արել երբեք, 
Մահվան հանդեպ վախից չեմ կորանում-կեռվում։
Ճանաչում եմ և քե´զ.
Մենք հեռու չենք հիմա 
Հերոսական քայլից։ Բոլորովի´ն։ 
Ինքըդ Զոյային ես անհունորեն նման, 
Իսկ ես շատ եմ սիրում Մոտրոսովին։ 
Սակայն այստեղ մահով բա՛ն չես շահի, 
Իզու´ր բան է հիմա դիմել մահի։ 
Նա չի կարող այստեղ ցույց տալ մեզ օգնություն։ 
Երեկ՝ կռվում մահը հերոսություն էր մեծ, 
Այսօր՝ աններելի փոքրոգություն։ 
Երեկ այնտեղ մահով շահում էիր դու կյանք,
Մահըդ նոր կյանք դարձնում,
Այսօր այստեղ մահով, 
Քո մի՛ հատիկ մահով, 
Երեք կյանք ես կորցնում.-
Երկու՝ ամբողջովին ու երկու՝ կես. 
Փոքրիկ որդիդ՝ կիսո´վ,
Նրա հայրը՝ կիսո´վ,
Ամբողջովի՛ն՝ դու ինձ,
Ու ես էլ՝ քեզ...

Իսկ թե փոթորիկ է սա մի բաժակ ջրու՞մ։
Թո´ղ որ այդպես, 
Սակայն նա կյա՛նք է կործանում։ 

Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որ փակ նիստից պիտի լայն ասպարեզ քաշվի՞,
Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որի մասին պիտի ամբո´ղջ ձայնով խոսվի։ 
Խոսվի բա՛րձըր և բա´ց,
Եվ ո´չ լոկ մերպեսի,
Այլև բոլո՛ր նրանց,
Բոլոր նրա´նց մասին,
Ովքեր կեսլրջորեն ու կեսկատակ
Վաղը մեր նմանին խորհուրդ կտան.
- «Կարելի՛՛ է անշուշտ, 
Մարդը մարդ է, քար չէ...»։ 

Չէ՛, նման խորհուրդը մեզ համար չէ։ 
Չէ՛, նման խորհուրդը մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Մեր աշխարհի´ն նման ու հարմար չէ։ 
Թեկուզ նրա´ համար մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Որ մարդն, այո´, մարդ է, մարդը քար չէ։ 
Թեկուզ նրա´ համար մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Մեր աշխարհի´ն նման ու հարմար չէ, 
Որ նա մեր աշխարհն է, 
Որ նա Սպարտա՛ չէ, 
Որտեղ դատում էին ու խիստ պատժում գողին 
Ո´չ հափշտակության,
Ո´չ էլ գողության մեջ խառնըվելու համար, 
Այլ լոկ անբավարար ճարպըկությա՛ն՝ 
Բռնըվելու´ համար: 
Իսկ մենք չէ՞ որ դեմ ենք ամե´ն տարողության, 
Ամե´ն չափսի գողի,  
Եվ առավել ևս՝ լա´վ գողության, 
Եվ առավել ևս՝ ճարպի´կ գողի... 

14
Իսկ ի՞նչ անել հիմա։
Անուղղելի – հիմար 
Սիրտըս ահա նորից 
Կուրծքըս այնպե´ս թակում, 
Այնպե՛ս է տկտկում, 
Կարծես թե Մորզեի այբուբենով 
Ամենքին է դիմում մի զուսպ քենով, 
Ամենքին է տալիս իր նույն հարցը հիմար.
- «Իսկ ի՞նչ անել հիմա»... 

Սիրտըս մոլեգնորեն կուրծքս է ծեծում, 
Ինչ-որ մեկն էլ դուռն է ծեծում հուշիկ։
Հարբածի պես ելնում, 
Գնում դուռն եմ բացում։ 
Դուռն եմ բացում – եվ ի՛նչ.
Դու´ ես, իմ անգի՛նըս, 
Դու իմ տունն ես եկել, 
Եվ այնպես ես եկել, 
Որ որոշված ժամին վեր չկենաս 
Ու մորթվողի նման դուրս չգնաս,- 
Որ չգնա´ս, 
Մնա՛ս, 
Ընդմի´շտ մնաս... 

Ու ես լուռ նայում եմ քո աչքերին, 
Սիրո´վ, ցավո´վ լեցուն, 
Տագնապներո՛վ լեցուն
Այս աչքերին։

Մի´ տագնապիր, ոչի՛նչ, առանձին բան չկա´, 
Թո´ղ որ քո մանկիկը ինձ անվանի «քեռի», 
Բայց նա «քույրի՛կ» կասի վաղը մեր աղջըկան...

----------

Արևածագ (13.01.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Lady SDF

> Չգիտեմ կա էստեղ թե ոչ, սակայն գրեմ լավ՞ (շատ-շատ եմ սիրում)  
> 
> Նամակ
> 
> Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
> Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
> Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.


Մի փոքր տեղեկություն այն մասին թե ինչպես ծնվեց այս բանաստեղծությունը ...

***
*Հատված Նինա Հովսեփյանի «Պարույր Սևակը Իմ Հուշերում» գրքից* 

Տվեցի «Մարդը Ափի Մեջ»ը և խնդրեցի կարդալ իր ամենասիրած բանաստեղծություն: 
_-	Այդպես չի լինի, այդպես չեմ կարող, կկարդամ սիրածս բանաստեղծություններից մեկը:_Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.Կարդում էր թախծոտ, հուզված: Ինչ էր պատահել: Գիրքը փակեց ու տխո՜ւր-տխո՜ւր հայացքով կրկնեց վերջին տողերը –
Իսկ ո՞ւր է տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը,
Այն հինգերորդը ... մի՞թե չի գալու ...
Ասաց, որ ինքը շատ է սիրում այս բանաստեղծությունը, թեև դա կարող է իր ստեղծագործությունը չհամարել, քանի որ բանաստեղծության միտքը, անգամ պատկերներն ու տողերը Սուլամիթային են պատկանում, երևի բանաստեղծի ամենամեծ սիրուն, որին նա նվիրել է իր «Երգ Երգոց» պոեմը և մի քանի բանաստեղծություններ: Սևակը լոկ բանաստեղծության է վերածել Սուլամիթայի նամակը, որը գրել է իրեն՝ հուզված մի պահի:
-	_Այնպես որ այս բանաստեղծության մեջ ոչ թե ես, այլ նա է խոսում: Դա նրա կարոտն է, նրա թախիծը, սպասումը,_ -  ասում է Պարույրը:
Նա ասաց նաև, որ ինքը Սուլամիթայի հետ ծանոթացել ու մտերմացել է Մոսկվայում: Եվ այդ մտերմության նախնական ազդակը եղել է աղջկա անունը՝ Սուլամիթա:
-	_Թվաց, թե դարերի խորքից կենդանություն է առել Սողոմոն իմաստունի սիրելին, պարտիզպանի սևահեր դուստրը և կանգնել է իմ դիմաց: Իմ Սուլամիթան էլ հրեա էր: Սիրեցի նրան և այդ օրերին, դատարկ գրպանով, ես ինձ արքա էի կարծում,_ - հուզված խոսքը եզրափակեց Սևակը:

***

*Սուլամիթա Ֆրիդբերգի նամակը Սևակին*
_«Ղողանջ Հիշատակի» գրքից_

Թանկագին իմ Սատանի Ճուտ

Բոլորն աշխատանքից գնացել են, և լուռ գրում եմ քեզ, ճիշտ է, տկտկում է գրամեքենաս, բայց և այնպես՝ մի փոքր, որպես ձայն ... Այսօր մեր Մոսկովյան բոլոր ցրտերի ցուրտն է: Սառչում է ամեն ինչ՝ և մուշտակի դրսինը, և ներսինը: Մուշտակն իմ էլի նույնն է ... Ոտնաման-բեռնատարներս՝ նույնպես ...

Արդյոք ե՞րբ եմ քեզ տեսնելու: Ձմեռ և ամառ, գարուն և աշուն ... Իսկ որտե՞ղ է տարվա հինգերորդ եղանակը: Շատ կարևորը, մեր եղանակը ...

Նկատե՞լ ես դու արդյոք, որ այնտեղ, ուր ամռանը դու հանգիստ անցնում էիր ծառերի ճյուղերի տակով, հիմա գրեթե անանցանելի է: Նրանք ցրտից սառչելով կուչ են գալիս, կռանում շատ ավելի ներքև, և եթե մթնշաղին անցնես, ճանկռոտում են դեմքդ: Իսկ եթե մտասույզ ես, դա կլինի հենց Աստծո պատիժ ...

Մենք հուզմունքից թաքցնում են ձեռքներս, անհարմարությունից՝ ոտներս, ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ երբեք չեն թաքցնում դեմքերը ... միայն հուզմունքից՝ և այն էլ մի րոպեով ...

Շատ ցավալի է ... Ցավալի է, որ քեզ ներկայացրել են մրցանակի ... Նրանք, ովքեր կկարդան գիրքը, կասեն՝ ոչինչ, բա՜յց ... Իսկ ովքեր կկարողանան կարդալ և հասկանալ «քեզավարի», նրանց մրցանակներ չեն շնորհում: Եվ կրկին դու՝ ապօրինի ծնունդ, ո՞վ գիտի ...

Գիրքդ չեմ կարողանում ձեռք բերել, մեզ մոտ խանութներում այն չի եղել, իսկ բազայի մի քանի օրինակները թրցրել են, այնպես որ սպասում եմ քո «հավատարմությանը»:

Շուտով քեզ սկսելու են մեզ մոտ տպագրել, այնպես որ հատուկ ընտրիր մի ոչ մեծ շարք և ուղարկիր ... կթարգմանեն կամ Մեժելայտիսը, կամ, բոլոր դեպքերում, որևէ մեկը լավագուններից: Դա կկոչվի «Ժողովուրդների Բարեկամություն» ... Եվ դա կլինի քո առաջին երթը իմ ժանապարհներով դեպի ինձ: 

Ես միշտ սիրում եմ քեզ, իսկ վերջերս քիչ մնաց խելքս թռցնեի ... Դա, երբ դու ինձ հետ խոսում էիր ստուդիայից, քո բոլորին անհասկանալի լեզվով, այն հազարավոր առավոտներից մեկն էր, երբ ես միացնում եմ ռադիոն և, այնուամենայնիվ, լինում են հեքիթներ ... Իսկ ես լսում ու լալիս էի, հետո իմ աշխատակիցներն ասացին՝ բանաստեղծությունից չեն լալիս ... Ո՞վ գիտի, ինչից են լալիս: Լաց են լինում արցունքներից – ահա այն, ահա՜ այն ձայնը, իսկ ռադիոն գրկե՞լը: Ի՞նչ է:

Քո ևս մի Նոր Տարին շնորհավոր, իմ առաջին ու վերջին:
Իմ նամակները բացահայտ կորում են, նոր հասցե ուղարկիր:

Քո՝ Ս
Դեկտեմբեր 20, 1962

----------

Nare-M (16.01.2011), Vardik! (19.10.2013), Արևածագ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Lady SDF ապրես… :Smile: 
ստացվումա, որ բառերի կեսը նրանը չի եղել… :Smile:

----------


## Lady SDF

> Lady SDF ապրես…
> ստացվումա, որ բառերի կեսը նրանը չի եղել…


Չէի ասի կեսը ... ընդամենը մի քանի տող և պատկեր: Կամ ի՞նչ կարևոր է ... Պարզապես պատմությունն է շատ հետաքրքիր, դրա համար տեղադրեցի էստեղ:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
Քունս չի տանում,
Դու էլ մի քնիր,
Հետս էլ կրկնիր,
Որ Հայաստանում
Հիմա գարունը
Բացվել է արդեն:
Թողած հին հունը՝
Գետերը հորդել,
Պղտոր ու խելառ
Դես-դեն են խփվում:
Կանաչիծ հարբած՝
Գառներ ու հորթեր
Լեռնալանջերին
Խայտում են, ծփում:
Մոշու թփեր են
Չորս բոլոր աճել:
Մի մոլոր գառնուկ
Պճեղն է գաջել
Ոլոր կածանի
Կիսաթաց հողին:
Խաղալի վրա
Մի բուռ հին կաղնի
Տվել է իրեն
Լու՜ռ արևկողին:
Կոճղը դարձրած
Իր համար սեղան՝
Պսակ է գործում
Մի պուճուր տղա
Ու գցում վզին 
Իր ծիրան եզի:
Իսկ մա՜յրը տղի ...
Պառավն անտեղի
Զո՜ւր է տեղ գցել
Քնելու համար.
Նա, ինձ պես, գուցե
Չի քնել հիմա,
Նա՜, որին դեմքով
Ես շա՜տ եմ նման ...
... Քունս չի տանում,
Դու էլ մի քնիր,
Հետս էլ կրկնիր,
Թե ի՞նչ եմ անում,
Ես ի՞նչ եմ անում
Ոչ Հայաստանում ...

1956
Մոսկվա

----------


## nune'

Միանշանակ ինքը վերջնա, ամեն մի բանաստեղծությունը, նամանավանդ, ՄԱՐԴԸ ԱՓԻ ՄԵՋ ժողովածուից ուղղակի ներթափանցում են հոգուդ մեջ ու վերջ..... :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

*Lady SDF* շատ-շատ ապրես :Smile:  տեղադրածդ «Նամակ»-ի  պատմությունն հիանալի էր :Smile: 

Այստեղ ահա կա *Սևակի և Սուլամիթայի մասին ֆիլմ* (կարծեմ երեք մաս է) 
Դիտեք, հետաքրքիր է ու գեղեցիկ...

----------


## ihusik

Պարույր  Սևակի «Ուշացած իմ սեր» պոեմը չնայած տեղադրել եմ այս թեմայում, բայց կրկին եմ տեղադնում, քանի որ առաջի տարբերակում հավաքելուց երկարացման նշանի փոխարեն դրել էի շեշտ, որից իմ մոտ երկու տեսակ կար ու դրա համար սխալ է եղել այդպես ու չեմ ուզում, որ այդպես մնա, քանի որ կարդալուց երկարացման ու շեշտի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելուց շատ է փոխվում ու ճիշտ արտասանելուց շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ է հնչում, ուստի մեկ անգամ տեղադնում եմ այս անգամ ճիշտ տարբերակով.

*Ուշացած իմ սեր* 
*(պոեմ)*

1
Դու տեսնու՞մ ես հիմա, իմ սիրելի՜,
Թե մեզ ու՜ր հասցըրեց քո ուշացած սերը, 
Քո ուշացա՛ծ սերը, 
Դու չուշացա՜ծ իմ սեր։

Կշտամբանքի խոսքեր ես չեմ ուզում ասել: 
Բայց դու ո՞նց թույլ տվիր, 
Որ նա՛ դառնա տերըդ, 
Ում դու չէիր սիրում 
Եվ ում համար 
Չէին դողում շրթերդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Չէին շողում աչքերդ՝ ինչպես հիմա, 
Ինչպես հիմա՝ կուրծքըդ չէր տրոփում կրքով։ 

Ինչպես դու քանդեցիր տունդ քո իսկ ձեռքով։

Զուր մի՛ արդարանա: 
Սիրո հարցում, 
Չի՜ ճանաչում կյանքը արդարացում։

Զուր մի՛ ասա, թե դու 
Բոլորովին անփորձ աղջիկ էիր այնժամ,-
Սե՜րը, ո՛չ, չի զգում փորձի կարիք:

Մի՛ մտածիր իզուր, 
Թե կյանքն ինքը քեզ հետ իբըր վարվեց դաժան,– 
Կյանքը չի՜ բաժանում չարիք – բարիք:
Եվ մի՛ կարծիր իզուր, 
Թե չբերեց բախտըդ։
Բախտ բերելըս ո՜րն է, 
Նրան ձե՛ռք են բերում...  

2
Եվ այսպես է լինում.
նրբության տեղ՝ սիրով 
Ոմանք նուրբ մետաքսն են գերադասում հաճախ։

Եվ այսպես է լինում.
Տաքության տեղ սիրո 
Ոմանք տաք մուշտակն են գերադասում հաճախ։

Ո՞ր հիմարը կասի, թե վատ բան է 
Բարձըր աստիճանը, 
Փողով լի գրպանը,
Եթե... սիրո հարցում շիրիմ չէ գրպանը։

Երախտապա՜րտ եմ ես դատարկ իմ գրպանին,
Թե չէ, ի՛նչ իմանաս, աստվա՜ծ չանի,
Չէ՞ որ կարող էր նա ինձ էլ գուցե
Ուրիշների հիմար դրության մեջ գցել -
Կարող էին, այո՛, կարող էին ինձ էլ
«Աղվես»-ի տեղ իրենց ուսին գցել,
Իբրև մուշտակ՝ կրել,
Իբրև ոսկե քորոց՝ կրծքին խրել։
Չէին կարո՞ղ։ 
Ի՜նչ է,
Նրանք՝ հետիոտըն, 
Իսկ ես ձիավո՞ր եմ, 
Նրանք՝ կլոր զերո,
Իսկ ես միավո՞ր եմ:

Ախ, չէ՜, կարո՛ղ էին, 
Որովհետև կյանքում 
Մեծագույնը մեծին միշտ հաղթում է։ 
Իսկ շատերի համար, անշուշտ, սրտից մեծ է 
Կահավորված - կարգին - շքեղ տունը։

Ախ, չէ՜, կարո՛ղ էին, 
Որովհետև կյանքում
Թեպետ հաղթությունը միշտ նորինն է,
Սակայն հինն էլ կյանքում
Նրանով է կանգուն,
Նրանով է զորեղ, 
Որ նա հին է:
Իսկ «քաղքենի» կոչումն այնքան է հին կյանքում,
Որքան... ինքը՝ կինը։

Բայց արտաքուստ քեզ պես
Ու քեզ նման կարծես
Նույն այդ կինը
Անհունորեն քեզնից և տարբեր է այնպես,
Ինչպես նկարներից՝ «նեգատիվը»։

Եվ ինձ համար բախտ է, 
Մեծ պատիվ է,
Որ դու ուրի՜շ կին ես,
Իմ անգի՛նըս,
Որ հեռու ես ամեն մի քաղքենուց,
Ինչպես պղտոր ջուրը՝ կարմիր գինուց...

3
Բայց, սիրելի՛ս, քեզ հետ եղել է վատթարը,
Քեզ հետ պատահել է ահավորը։ 
Քաղքենուհին անգամ պակաս մեղավոր է, 
Քան դու՝ 
Իմ անմե՛ղըս, 
Իմ արդա՜րըս։

Նա՝ վատ թե լավ՝ կյանքում առևտուր է անում. 
Մի բան՝ տալիս, 
Տեղը ուրիշ բան է առնում։
Նրան կարելի է արհամարհել,
Իսկ քեզ... կարելի է քեզ չներե՜լ,
Որովհետև նրանք սեր են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու սիրո՜ հետ.
Որովհետև նրանք կյանք են խաղում,
Իսկ դու... խաղացել ես դու կյանքի՜ հետ...

Քեզ ո՞նց ներել, թե դու
Գնացել ես մարդու
Այնպես, ինչպես մի օր քո հեռավոր տատը,
Երբ որ հարցը ոչ թե սիրտն ու սերն են լուծել,
Այլ, ամենից առաջ, մատնեմատը։
Ինչպե՞ս ներել, թե դու
Գնացել ես մարդու,
Ինչպես Արևելքում ընդունված է եղել
Երկու՜ հազար տարի՝
Զավակի հետ մի լավ գերդաստանի,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է հայրըդ,
Որի յոթը պորտին ճանաչել է մայրըդ,
Ճանաչել են, 
Սակայն նրա գերդաստանի՜ն,
Բայց ո՛չ նրան, ում դու
Գնացել ես մարդու։

Գնացել ես մարդու 
Եվ... մտածե՛լ,
Թե սերն ինքը, 
Եթե կյանքում նա կա,
Հետո մի օր կգա.
Թո՛ղ որ առաջնեկի՝
Քեզ պես ու քեզ նման մի աղջըկա,
Թո՛ղ որ երկրորդ մանկան՝
Իր հոր քթից թռած մի շեկլիկի
Ծնընդի հետ,– մե՜կ է՝
Միայն թե գա...

Սակայն սերը փառք չէ, 
Ոչ էլ հաջողություն,
Որ հետո գա
Եվ կամ 
Բնավ չգա։
Հյու՛ր չէ, 
Որ մերթ ընդ մերթ այցելի ձեր տունը,
Մերթ պատճառի հաճույք 
Ու մերթ՝ տհաճություն,
Խանգարելով անուշ ձեր ետճաշյա քունը։
Ախ, չէ՜.
Սերը հյու՛ր չէ, 
Տանը հյու՛ր չէ սերը։ 
Թե բանն այդտեղ հասավ՝ 
Նա տանտե՜ր է։

Հիմա դու լավ գիտես, 
Իմ սիրելի՛,
Որ սիրո հետ խաղալ չի՜ կարելի.
Ո՛չ նա խաղալիք է,
Ո՛չ էլ մանուկ ես դու։
Իսկ թե խաղալիք է՝
Նա չի ջարդվում ինքը.
Հետը խաղացողին ինքն է այնպե՛ս ջարդում, 
Ինչպես որ նա քեզ է ջարդել հիմա...
Մի՞թե արդեն պարզ չէ և քե՛զ համար,
Որ կարող է սերը...վրեժխնդի՜ր լինել, 
Վրեժ լուծել՝ 
Իրեն անտեսելու՜ համար. 
Տառապալից սիրով չսիրողին զինել, 
Ինչպես որ քեզ՝ հիմա... 

4
Ես սառույցի նման կհալչեի
Քաղքենական տաքուկ ու գաղջ օդում,
Եվ ինձ... ինձ չէր փրկի 
Եվ ո՛չ մի սառնարան՝
Վերջին «մարկան» վրան։

Ես թշնամու՛ս անգամ չեմ կամենում 
Տնաբույս ճյուղ լինել արմավենու՝ 
Լուսամուտի գոգին, 
Կըճուճի մեջ կավե, 
Եվ կամ լինել ոսկե - չգործածվող գավե՜ր:

Չէ՛, ես սառույցի պես կհալչեի
Քաղքենական տաքուկ ու գաղջ օդում:
Բայց... ես ո՜նց եմ ուզում 
Ու երազում,
Անգի՛ն, 
Քո ոտքերը տեսնել իմ գրկաբաց շեմքին։ 
Քեզ մեկընդմիշտ տեսնել իմ տանն աղքատ ու հին 
Եվ հավատալ, որ դու՛, 
Դու՜ ես տանտիրուհին: 

Բա՛րձր,
Բա՜րձր է հնչում.
«Իմ սիրելի՜»,
«Իմ սե՜ր»: 
Բայց ես ո՜նց եմ ուզում
Ու երազում,
Անգի՛ն,
Քեզ շշուկով, ան-ծա՜յր մի շշուկով ասել,
Քեզ շշնջալ.
«Իմ կի՜ն»...

5
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Դու՛ - ուրիշի՜նը։ 

Դու՛, իմ հարազա՜տը, 
Մոտի՜կ հարազատը, 
Եվ – ուրիշի՜ն... 
Ա՜խ, ուրիշին թող որ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ,
Չէ՞ր կարելի, ասա՛։
Ա՜խ, դու այդ ինչպե՞ս ես ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ սիրելի՜, ասա՛...

Եվ նա ով է՝ գիտե՜մ։
Պարզ է. նա ո՛չ կարիճ, 
Եվ ո՛չ էլ իժ է նա։
Գուցե վատ չէ այնքան,
Գուցե լավն է անգամ,
Բայց քեզ համար օտա՜ր – ուրի՜շ է նա...

6
Ինձ բռնեցի հանկարծ ես այն բանում, 
Որ ոտներըս հաճախ ինձ, ակամա, 
Անվերջ այգիներից - այգիներ են տանում։

Իսկ դուք մի՛ շտապեք հանցանքի մեջ բռնել։ 

Այգիներ եմ գնում ո՛չ թե նրա համար, 
Որ շրջում են այնտեղ կանայք ամե՜ն ոճի. 

Կանայք՝
Նման նրբին ճենապակու.
Հիանալ ես ուզում, ուրիշ ոչի՜նչ...

Կանայք՝
Նման շքեղ սիրամարգի.
Իրենք՝ անգույն, մինչդեռ նրանց հագի՜ն...

Կանայք՝
Նման դռան, որ չեն փակում.
Կողպեք բաց անելու ո՛չ մի հակում...

Եվ աղջիկնե՜ր.
Աչքերն այնպե՛ս վճիտ, 
Որ լեռնային ջրին եթե ասես՝ 
«Ջինջ ես աղջըկական աչքերի պես», 
Ջուրը հիացմունքից կլճանա մի պահ.
Շո՛յված կզգա այնպե՛ս, 
Կզգա այնպե՜ս հպարտ։

Եվ աղջիկներ բազու՛մ -
Այնպես նազու՜ն,
Նազու՜կ,
Որ ամե՛ն մի պախրա,
Ամեն եղնի՛կ,
Այծյա՜մ 
Ցնծությունից պիտի շիկնի ներքուստ,
Եթե լսի հանկարծ իր հասցեին. 
«Ասես աղջիկ լինի, ահա թե ի՜նչ»։
Եվ աղջիկնե՜ր –
Այնքա՛ն կախարդիչ ու թովիչ,
(Նրանց թովչանքն արդյոք ի՞նչ մակդիրով չափես),
Եվ աղջիկնե՜ր – 
Թովիչ՝ աղջըկա պես...

Բայց այգի են տանում ոչ թե նրանք՝ 
Ո՛չ թե այս բոց կանայք, 
Աղջիկներն այս կրակ, 
Ո՛չ թե անծանոթին. 
Իբրև մոտիկ,
Վերջ ի վերջո «դու»–ով անվանելու հույսը... 

7 
Սակայն ճիշտ է, որ ես այգիներ եմ գնում, 
Եվ ճիշտ է, որ այնտեղ կանա՛յք չեն ինձ տանում։ 

Մանուկներն են տանում, երեխե՜քը։ 

Լայն ծառուղի։ 
Ավազ, որ և շեկ է, 
Ինչպես այս թմփլիկը, ա՛յ, այս մեկը, 
Որ իր գլխին, 
Ասես
Թասակի պես,
Անվտանգ արևն է մազերի տեղ կրում։ 
Ինչպես և այն մե՛կը, 
Այն մե՜կը, տե՛ս,
Որ ավազին, մատով, ինչ-որ բան է գրում։ 
Ժպտուն դեմքը նրա, 
Նրա ձեռ ու ոտը 
Այնպես պեպենոտ է,
Որ ուզում ես լվալ առվի ջրով այս ջինջ. 
Քեզ թվում է տղան ոչ թե պեպենոտ է, 
Այլ որ նրա դեմքը, 
Նրա ձեռ ու ոտը 
Այս ավազն է նախշել, ուրիշ ոչինչ։

Իսկ հապա ա՛յս մեկը... 
Ա՛խ, այս երեխե՜քը...

Ամեն մեկըս ունի իր մեծ թուլությունը.
Մեկին՝ բարությունը,
Մեկին՝ մայրությունը,
Մեկին՝ խմիչքները, 
Մեկին՝ սերը կանանց։
Ինձ մոտ մանուկների տիրություն է.
Ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ՝ 
Հպատա՜կն եմ նրանց։

Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում.
Մարդիկ ուրիշ բան չեն, քան թե մանուկ՝
Մանուկ - հասակ առած,
Մանուկ - տարեց դառած,
Եվ, վերջապես, նաև մանուկ - ծերուկ։ 

Ես, իսկապես ասած, այսպես եմ հասկանում. 
Մեր մեջ ամեն լավ բան մանկականն է, 
Ուստի «մանկականն» է լավի ածականը.
Այդպես չի՜ կարելի կոչել ժխտականը...


Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ եք.
Բոլոր մանուկները
Ե՛վ նման են իրար, 
Ե՝վ իրարից տարբեր։
Չե՞ք նկատել արդյոք, որ աշխարհում
Տգեղ մանու՞կ, երբե՛ք. 
Աշխարհումըս բոլո՜ր մանուկներն են սիրուն...

...Ու ես թափառում եմ այգիներում, 
Որ վերստին լսեմ զանգ-ծիծաղը նրանց,
Տեսնեմ ինքնամոռաց-տարված խաղը նրանց,
Տեսնեմ,
Թե ինչպես են կավից տնակ շինում,
Գոտի շինում խոտից.
Տեսնեմ,
Թե ինչպես են իրենք իրենց զինում՝
Լաց լինելով ստից.
Լսեմ,
Թե ոնց նրանք բլբլում են անվերջ
Ու մոր հոգին հանում.
- «Իսկ այս ի՞նչ է, մա՛մա»...
Լսե՛մ,
Թե հալվելով՝ ի
Ի՜նչ սիրով է նրանց մայրը պատասխանում,
Մերթ էլ.
- «Բավական է, դե մի՛ հանիր համը»...
Տեսնե՛մ,
Թե ինչպես են մեկը մեկի առաջ 
Իրենց հայրիկներով հպարտանում. 
Սրանն՝ ինժեներ է, 
Նրանն՝ օդաչու է, 
Որ... երկնքի՜ց անգամ անց է կենում...

Այստեղ ես հասկանում,
Զգում ու հասկանում ամբողջ սրտով,
Որ դու ի՞նչ էլ լինես՝
Ճարտարապե՛տ,
Վարպե՛տ,
Միլիցիոնե՛ր,–
Դու ամենի՜ց առաջ՝
Այս ամենից առաջ և կամ հետո՝
Պարտավոր ես կյանքում... «հայրի՛կ» լինել...
Եվ խենթ մի ցանկություն
Լափլիզում է քո սիրտն ու հոգին,
Որ քե՛զ,
Եվ քե՛զ,
Եվ քե՜զ
«Հայրիկ» կոչի ձայնը ինչ-որ մեկի։

Ինչու՞ ինչ-որ մեկի։
Ո՛չ թե ինչ-որ մեկի,
Այլ, սիրելի՜ս, ձայնը մե՛ր մանկիկի...

----------


## ihusik

8 
Մենք ինչքա՜ն ենք տխրել՝ երազելով. 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, 
Իսկ դու՝ տղա։ 
Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում՝ քո՛ մազերով, 
Դու տղա ես ուզում՝ ի՛նձ պես թխաչ...

Ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, 
Որ քեզ նման լինի –
Քեզ պես՝ կախարդանքով իրեն զինի. 
Քո հասակի նման՝ մանրանկար հասակ, 
Ինչպես քո դեմքի շուրջ՝ լուսապսակ. 
Լինի քեզ պես նազու՛կ, 
Քեզ պես նազու՜ն,
Եվ քեզ նման զգաստ, 
Ե՛վ երազուն. 
Որ երբ ժպտա քեզ պես՝
Բացվի արշալույսը. 
Ու երբ նայի քեզ պես՝
Վառվի մարած հույսը. 
Երբ ծիծաղի քեզ պես՝
Զգաս -
Կյանքն է զնգում. 
Ու երբ սիրի - 
Զգաս՝
Արժե՜ ապրել կյանքում։ 
Ամե՛ն ինչով նման, 
Թուլությունո՜վ անգամ, 
Քե՛զ պես, 
Միայն... քեզ պես դառնություննե՜ր չզգա...

Իսկ դու «չէ՛» ես ասում.
Դու տղա ուզում ես։

Թո՛ղ որ իր հոր նման տգեղ լինի, ոչի՜նչ,
Բայց թող աստղով լինի՝ իր հոր նման։
Մոր հոգու հետ, ոչի՜նչ, իր հոր նման 
Թող նա մեկ-մեկ խաղա, 
Չարություններ անի, 
Բայց թող՝ իր հոր նման՝ երբե՜ք երես չառնի։ 
Թող որ՝ իր հոր նման՝ շա՜տ բան տեսնի կյանքում, 
Բայց թող՝ իր հոր նման՝ մի՛շտ էլ մնա կանգուն. 
Թող նա իր հոր նման՝ մեղկությունը ատի, 
Փոքրոգություն, քծնանք իր հո՛ր նման դատի. 
Իր հոր նման՝ երբեք չշլանա փառքից, 
Թող շլանա, լավ է, աղջիկների քայլքի՜ց. 
Իր հոր նման՝ թող որ հափըշտակվի՛, տարվի՛,
Բայց երբ ժամը հասնի, հո՛ր պես սիրահարվի,
Հո՛ր պես կարողանա ատել, սիրել,
Կարողանա քե՛զ պես բախտի տիրել...

Ես ինչպե՜ս եմ ուզում
Ինձ հա՛յր տեսնել,
Դու ինչպե՜ս ես ուզում
Քեզ մա՛յր տեսնել...

9 
Բայց դու արդեն... արդեն մայր ես վաղուց.
Բակում քո տղան է հիմա խաղում...

...Ես ո՛չ փաքրոգի եմ, 
Ո՛չ տգետ եմ,
Սակայն արի ու տես, որ խանդոտ եմ։

Ես խանդոտ եմ, ինչպես գարնան գետը՝
Ամեն ջրի հանդեպ,
Ինչպես արեգակից խանձված խոտը՝
Ամեն հրի հանդեպ։

Ի՜նչ փույթ, թե խանդելու չունեմ տեղիք,
Բայց իրավու՜նք...
Չէ՞ որ ամբողջովին քոնն եմ։
Քո՜նն եմ,
Բայց ո՛չ իբրև կրծքիդ թառած ծաղիկ.
Քո՜նն եմ,
Սակայն իբրև ո՛չ պաշարված քաղաք,
Ո՛չ էլ հարձակումով մեկեն շահված քաղաք։
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովին՝ 
Ա՛յն տան նման,
Ուր դու և՛ տանտեր ես այդ տան համար,
Ե՛վ տան միա՜կ-միա՜կ բնակիչը։
Չէ՞ որ ես այլ բան չեմ,
Ես լոկ սիրո ճիչ եմ՝
Խոսուն կասկածներիդ լուռ փարատման համար:
Քոնն եմ իմ անցյալո՛վ, 
Իմ ներկայո՛վ,
Երազներո՛վ բոլոր, 
Ապագայո՜վ.
Քոնն եմ ամբողջովի՜ն, 
Իմ սիրելի՛ս։
Սա իրավունք մի՞թե ինձ չի տալիս
Գեթ այսքանից հետո պահանջելու, 
Որ իրավունք չունես ինձ տանջելու. 
Որ դու պիտի լինես ի՛մը՝ անվերապա՜հ, 
Ի՛մը՝ ոտից-գլու՜խ, 
Ի՛մը՝ ամբողջովի՜ն. 
Որ քո գորովագին սիրո ծովին 
Ես տեր լինեմ, 
Ինչպես ծովի հին աստվածը՝ 
Ինքը՝ Պոսեյդոնը.
Որ դու ամբողջովին ի՛մը լինես այնպես, 
Ինչպես ես եմ քոնը.
Որ մի՜ կաթիլ անգամ դու չցրես,
Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրե՜ս...

Էլ չեմ ասում՝ սիրե՞ս...

Բայց ես գիտեմ, թե դու ո՜նց ես երկըրպագում,
Ո՜նց ես պաշտում... նրան, 
Որ կոչում է քեզ «մայր»։
Ու ես, որ ո՛չ կույր եմ, 
Ո՛չ էլ հիմար,
Միշտ մի հարցի առաջ աչք եմ փակում.
Ո՞վ է առաջինը քո մեծ հոգում. 
Ե՞ս եմ արդյոք, թե նա,
Ու վա՜յ թե նա...
Եվ ի՜նչ էլ որ լինի՝
Ես չե՛մ խանդում նրան,
Ա՛խ, չէ՜, ես լոկ քեզ եմ որդուդ համար խանդում.
Չէ՞ որ նա լոկ քոնն է և... իմը չէ։

Ու ես ո՜նց կուզեի, 
Ո՜նց կուզեիր և դու,
Որ նա լիներ ի՛մը, 
Որ ինձ «հայրի՜կ» կանչեր,
«Հայրիկ» այնպե՜ս կոչեր,
Այնպե՜ս գոչեր,
Որ աշխա՜րհը լսեր հոր անունը։

Բայց նա քոնն է միայն և իմը չէ։

Ցավն էլ այստեղ է, որ... խորանում է...

10
Հո ասեղ չէ սերը, որ կորցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ կթաքցընե՞ս
Ինչ որ բարձիկի մեջ կամ տոպրակում։
Եթե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում...

Դե՛հ, ու՞մ լավ հայտնի չէ մեր իսկ թուլությունը.
Մենք բոլորս էլ մի քիչ փսփսուք ենք սիրում։
Իսկ գեղեցիկ սեռի դրությունը
Շա՜տ է նախանձելի այս հարցերում։ 
Ոմանց համար արդեն դա մի թուլություն է, 
Ինչպես ջուր խմելը, հաց ուտելը... 
Պատկերացրեք հիմա դուք մեր դրությունը։ 
Պարզ է. հայտնի դարձավ և մեր սերը։ 
Ուրիշները դարձան կիսով նրա տերը. 
Ե’վ այս, և’ այն կողմից տնտըղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ թաղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ պեղեցին նրան: 
Ուրիշ խոսքով ասած՝ 
Նա մի դրոշ դարձավ, 
Որ ո՛չ թե ձեռքից-ձեոք – բերնից-բերա՜ն անցավ...

Չէ՛, սսե՜ղ չէ սերը, որ թաքցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում.
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա, 
Հենց թաքցընես՝
Քո ցանկությանն ընդդեմ կհագցընես
Պոչից երկա՜ր մի թել, 
Որ երևա՛ իսկույն։
Մենք ասեղը թելել բնավ չենք էլ փորձել:
Բայց ի՜նչ...
Դուրս է գալիս՝
Հիմար բան ենք գործել. 
Կարելի է, ինչ խոսք, սիրահարվել, 
Միայն... հարկավոր էր խելոք վարվել, 
Սուսի՜կ – փուսի՜կ այնպես... 

Աստվա՛ծ վկա, այսպես 
Չէ՞ որ կարելի է անգամ խելագարվե՜լ։ 
Ախար իմ ի՜նչ գործն է՝ մարդիկ ո՞նց են անում։ 
Իմ ի՜նչ գործն է. 
Մարդիկ շա՛տ բաներ են անում,
Հազար ու մի տեսակ վա՛տ բաներ են անում, 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկա՜նց, 
Ո՛չ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց արարքի հետ. 
Ես գործ ունեմ սիրո՜, 
Ո՛չ թե թաքուն կապի հրայրքի հետ. 
Միայն աղբյուրի՜ հետ հավերժախոս ու ջինջ, 
Եվ ո՛չ հոսանքի հետ հեղեղային. 
Եվ ո՛չ երբեք մոր հետ այն տղայի, 
Որին չար ընկերն է խաղում դաղում.
– «Է՜յ, բի՛ճ...»

11
Ու մեր սերը բացվեց, 
Բերնե-բերան անցավ. 
Օրվա հերոս դարձավ
Ու նյութ օրակարգի։

...Ու ես էլ իմ կարգին
Խոսք տվեցի, անգի՛ն, 
Այսուհետև էլ քեզ... քե՛զ... չսիրե՜լ, 
Իշխել հոգուս վրա, 
Սրտիս տիրել...

Ա՜խ, սրտի տեղ եթե լիներ լեզու՜ն,
Որ խոստացավ հանգիստ քեզ չսիրել։
Հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում,
Հասկանու՞մ ես արդյոք. քե՛զ... չսիրե՜լ... 

Գուցե գիտակցաբար ես ստեցի՞,
Գլուխս ազատեցի՞։
Չէ՜, պարզապես
Կարծես ընդունված է ժողովներում
Ուրի՛շ տեսակ խոսել:
Ինչպես ընդունված է ժողովներում՝
Նույնն արեցի ես էլ... 

Բայց և այնպես հիմա ա՛յլ լեզվով են խոսում
Այս տողերը։
Բարեկամնե՛ր,
Անգի՜ն,
Այսօր ես հուզվել ու սրտնեղել եմ։
Բարեկամնե՛ր, 
Անգի՜ն,
Չէ՞ որ խոսք եմ տվել էլ չսիրել, 
Չէ՞ որ խոստացել եմ իշխել հոգուս վրա,
Սրտիս տիրել... 

Խոստացել եմ։ 
Սակայն
Եթե բան դուրս չգա՞...
Թո՛ղ որ ասեն, թե սա
Սովետական մարդուն բնա՛վ սազական չի, 
Թո՛ղ որ ասեն, անգի՜ն,
Որ մեր սերը կյանքում բնա՜վ տիպական չէ։
Թո՛ղ որ այդպես։ 
Սակայն
Չէ՞ որ կյանքում նա կա,
Չէ՞ որ արժան գտան նրան նիստի տանել,
Քննարկումից հետո կեսլուրջ ու կեսկատակ
Չէ՞ որ խորհուրդ տվին.
- «Կարելի՜՜՜ է անել...»։

Ո՛չ։ Միայն ո՜չ այնպես, ինչպես հարմար գտան։ 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկա՜նց, 
Ո՛չ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց խորհըրդի հետ.  
Ո՛չ թե թաքուն կապի, 
Ես գործ ունեմ միայն սիրո ու սրտի՜ հետ...  

12 
Հիմա դու տեսնու՞մ ես, իմ սիրելի՜,
Թե մեզ ու՜ր հասցըրեց քո ուշացած սերը, 
Քո ուշացա՛ծ սերը, 
Դու չուշացա՜ծ իմ սեր։

Դատափետում են քեզ
Ու խստորեն դատում
Նրա՛ համար, որ դու
«Ընտանիք ես քանդում»։
Բախտի ի՜նչ չար կատակ 
Եվ ի՜նչ ծաղր է հիմար.
Դու՛, որ հենց ծնվել ես ընտանիքի համար, 
Սուրբ օջախի՛,
Սիրո քո տանիքի՛ համար, 
«Ընտանի՜ք ես քանդում»...
Եվ դու պարտավոր ես փրկե՞լ մի ընտանիք,
Որ շա՜տ վաղուց արդեն կործանվել է ինքը. 
Հանուն կործանվածի կործանումի մատնել
Ուրի՞շ մի ընտանիք։ 

Ու՞ր է այստեղ խիղճը,
Դատողությու՛նն ուր է,
Ու՞ր է աոողջ միտքը. 
Հանուն փլված մի տան՝
Մեկ այլ տանիք քանդել,
Եվ ինչպիսի՜ տանիք... 
Եվ մի՞թե քեզ դատող,
Դատափետող մարդիկ չեն իմանում, 
Որ դու... հեղու՜կ չես դու,
Որ քո ձևը փոխես այն ամանում, 
Որտեղ որ քեզ կածեն...
Մի՞թե մինչև հիմա ոմանք չեն հասկացել.
Դու կենդանի՛ մարդ ես,
Ամենամա՜րդ մարդը,
Սիրո՜ղ մարդը, 
Քեզ չի կարող ձև տալ ամեն կուժ ու կուլա, 
Եվ որ չորստառանի «մարդ» կոչվածը կյանքում
Շա՜տ ավելի բարդ է, 
Քան թե հազարատառ, թեկուզ սրբագործված, մի ֆորմուլա... 

Եվ դու ինչպե՞ս հիմա բերան իսկ չբանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս դու նրանց դեմ չըմբոստանաս,
Երբ շա՛տ լավ գիտես. 
Բոլո՜ր օրենքները նրա՛ համար են լոկ,
Որ պաշտպանեն կյանքում մարդկայի՛նը
Մարդու՜ն, 
Եվ որ բոլոր տեսակ օրենքներից բացի 
Կա մի օրենք ևս – և շա՜տ խելոք.  
Բոլոր օրենքների ո՛չ թե տառն են կարդում,
Այլ էությու՜նը լոկ...  
Եվ դու ինչպե՞ս հիմա բերան իսկ չբանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս դու նրանց դեմ չըմբոստանաս,
Ինչպե՞ս չասես, որ քեզ
Պետք է սուրբ ընտանի՜ք,
Բայց ո՛չ ընտանիքի ծաղրանկար,
Պետք է օջա՜խ մաքուր,
Սիրո գողտրիք տանի՜ք, 
Ուր չի կարող լինել ոչ մի կարիք
Խաղալ «լավ ընտանիք». 
Մի հա՛րկ,
Ուր հա՜րկ չկա
Խաղալ, թե «սրա պես լավ հարկ չկա՜». 
Մի հա՛րկ,
Ուր իսկապես չկա կեղտի նշույլ,
Եվ ո՛չ երբեք մի հարկ, 
Որտեղ մութ անկյուն են կեղտը քշում՝
Հանուն ըն-տա-նե-կա՜ն սուրբ մաք-րու-թյա՜ն...
Ա՛խ չէ՜.
Քո մեծ սրտով
Դու սովոր չես նման մի փոքրության...

Ու ցավում է հիմա մեր վիրավոր հոգիդ, 
Նա ցավում է հիմա՝ ատամի՛ պես։

Մենք և՛ երջանիկ ենք, 
Ե՛վ պատժված հիմա. 
Դու՝ Եվայի՛ նման, 
Իսկ ես՝ Ադամի՛ պես։

Ա՜խ, ցավում է հոգիդ նրա՛ համար,
Որ աստըծո գործած հին սխալից հետո, 
Եվ քանի՜ դար հետո, 
Այս անաստված մարդիկ նաև հիմա
Մեր նկատմամբ, կյա՛նքըս, նույն սխալն են գործում,
Մեզ պատժում են... գտած երջանկությա՜ն համար:
Թո՛ղ որ դրախտ պետք չէ. 
Մենք մեր ձեռքերով ենք այդ ստեղծել փորձում։ 
Բայց դե ինչի՞ համար, 
Ախար ինչի՞ համար 
Պնդել, որ դու ընդմիշտ նույն դժոխքու՛մ մնաս։ 
Բայց դե ինչի՞ համար, 
Ախար ինչի՞ համար 
Մի նոր դժոխք սարքել և՛ ինձ, և՛ քեզ համար, 
Նույնպես վարվել նաև քո մանկան հոր՝ 
Մեզանից ոչ պակաս դժբախտի հետ... 

Ա՛խ ի՜նչ հեշտ է
Խաղալ մարդկանց խեղճ բախտի հետ... 

13 
Ես լա՛վ գիտեմ. 
Այստեղ հերոսություն է պետք, 
Հերոսություն է պետք՝
Ինչպես երեկ կռվում։ 

Փոքրոգություն կյանքում ես չեմ արել երբեք, 
Մահվան հանդեպ վախից չեմ կորանում-կեռվում։
Ճանաչում եմ և քե՛զ.
Մենք հեռու չենք հիմա 
Հերոսական քայլից։ Բոլորովի՛ն։ 
Ինքըդ Զոյային ես անհունորեն նման, 
Իսկ ես շատ եմ սիրում Մոտրոսովին։ 
Սակայն այստեղ մահով բա՜ն չես շահի, 
Իզու՛ր բան է հիմա դիմել մահի։ 
Նա չի կարող այստեղ ցույց տալ մեզ օգնություն։ 
Երեկ՝ կռվում մահը հերոսություն էր մեծ, 
Այսօր՝ աններելի փոքրոգություն։ 
Երեկ այնտեղ մահով շահում էիր դու կյանք,
Մահըդ նոր կյանք դարձնում,
Այսօր այստեղ մահով, 
Քո մի՜ հատիկ մահով, 
Երեք կյանք ես կորցնում.-
Երկու՝ ամբողջովին ու երկու՝ կես. 
Փոքրիկ որդիդ՝ կիսո՛վ,
Նրա հայրը՝ կիսո՛վ,
Ամբողջովի՜ն՝ դու ինձ,
Ու ես էլ՝ քեզ...

Իսկ թե փոթորիկ է սա մի բաժակ ջրու՞մ։
Թո՛ղ որ այդպես, 
Սակայն նա կյա՜նք է կործանում։ 

Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որ փակ նիստից պիտի լայն ասպարեզ քաշվի՞,
Իսկ թե մի հարց է սա,
Որի մասին պիտի ամբո՛ղջ ձայնով խոսվի։ 
Խոսվի բա՜րձըր և բա՛ց,
Եվ ո՛չ լոկ մերպեսի,
Այլև բոլո՜ր նրանց,
Բոլոր նրա՛նց մասին,
Ովքեր կեսլրջորեն ու կեսկատակ
Վաղը մեր նմանին խորհուրդ կտան.
- «Կարելի՜՜ է անշուշտ, 
Մարդը մարդ է, քար չէ...»։ 

Չէ՜, նման խորհուրդը մեզ համար չէ։ 
Չէ՜, նման խորհուրդը մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Մեր աշխարհի՛ն նման ու հարմար չէ։ 
Թեկուզ նրա՛ համար մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Որ մարդն, այո՛, մարդ է, մարդը քար չէ։ 
Թեկուզ նրա՛ համար մեզ հարմար չէ, 
Մեր աշխարհի՛ն նման ու հարմար չէ, 
Որ նա մեր աշխարհն է, 
Որ նա Սպարտա՜ չէ, 
Որտեղ դատում էին ու խիստ պատժում գողին 
Ո՛չ հափշտակության,
Ո՛չ էլ գողության մեջ խառնըվելու համար, 
Այլ լոկ անբավարար ճարպըկությա՜ն՝ 
Բռնըվելու՛ համար: 
Իսկ մենք չէ՞ որ դեմ ենք ամե՛ն տարողության, 
Ամե՛ն չափսի գողի,  
Եվ առավել ևս՝ լա՛վ գողության, 
Եվ առավել ևս՝ ճարպի՛կ գողի... 

14
Իսկ ի՞նչ անել հիմա։
Անուղղելի – հիմար 
Սիրտըս ահա նորից 
Կուրծքըս այնպե՛ս թակում, 
Այնպե՜ս է տկտկում, 
Կարծես թե Մորզեի այբուբենով 
Ամենքին է դիմում մի զուսպ քենով, 
Ամենքին է տալիս իր նույն հարցը հիմար.
- «Իսկ ի՞նչ անել հիմա»... 

Սիրտըս մոլեգնորեն կուրծքս է ծեծում, 
Ինչ-որ մեկն էլ դուռն է ծեծում հուշիկ։
Հարբածի պես ելնում, 
Գնում դուռն եմ բացում։ 
Դուռն եմ բացում – եվ ի՜նչ.
Դու՛ ես, իմ անգի՜նըս, 
Դու իմ տունն ես եկել, 
Եվ այնպես ես եկել, 
Որ որոշված ժամին վեր չկենաս 
Ու մորթվողի նման դուրս չգնաս,- 
Որ չգնա՛ս, 
Մնա՜ս, 
Ընդմի՛շտ մնաս... 

Ու ես լուռ նայում եմ քո աչքերին, 
Սիրո՛վ, ցավո՛վ լեցուն, 
Տագնապներո՜վ լեցուն
Այս աչքերին։

Մի՛ տագնապիր, ոչի՜նչ, առանձին բան չկա՛, 
Թո՛ղ որ քո մանկիկը ինձ անվանի «քեռի», 
Բայց նա «քույրի՜կ» կասի վաղը մեր աղջըկան...

----------


## ihusik

Երկար ման եմ գալիս Սևակի իմ սիրած գործերն ու երբ չեմ գտնում՝ փորձում եմ ուժերիս ներածին չափով այնպես անեմ, որ դա լինի Ակումբում։ Այ հիմա էլ կարծում եմ ո՛չ մի այլ տեղ չեք գտնի այն պոեմն, որը շատ սիրում եմ ու հիմա կտեղադնեմ այստեղ, որ երբ ինձ նման մեկն էլ որոնի այն, ապա արդեն կկարողանա գտնել ու վայելել հենց Ակումբում. չնայած տեսնում եմ, թե հետո ինչպես Ակումբից անցնում է ու հայտնվում շատ այլ կայքերում, որի համար ևս ուրախ եմ՝ կարևորը տարածվի Սևակի Իմաստությունը ու լինեն մարդիկ, որ հաճույքի համար չեն կարդա միայն, այլ խորհելու, հասկանալու...

*ԵՐԳ  ԵՐԳՈՑ**պոեմ

Գլուխ  Ա*

... Խնդրեցի զնա՝ և ոչ գտի, 
Կոչեցի զնա՝ և ոչ ետ ինձ զձայն. ... 
Իւղ թափեալ է անուն քո...
«ԵՐԳ ԵՐԳՈՑ»
1.	Գարունն այս անգամ ձմռանը եկավ,
Այն էլ  հյուսիսում. 
Ես բոլորովի՜ն  չէի սպասում,
Ջմեռն  այս  վկա։ 
Քեզ չփընտրեցի՛, չըորոնեցի՛
Եվ… գտա հանկա՜րծ, 
Ինչպես դու մի օր անունդ  ես գտել,
0   Սուլամի՜թա։ 

2.	0 Սու՜լ… 
Սուլամի՛ 
0 Սուլամի՜թա. 
Քո բիբլիական անունն եմ սիրում, 
Սիրում եմ, այն էլ բիբլիակա՛ն սիրով,
Որ երբ իր նեղլիկ բառե շապիկն է աշխատում հագնել,
Թվում է հիմա հեթանոսակա՛ն՝
Նույնիսկ անպարկե՜շտ,
Բայց… նրա՛ աչքում, 
Ում համար սիրո սրբությունն  արդեն 
Դարձել է հագուստ տոնակա՛ն օրվա, 
Մինչ նա իմ միա՛կ շապիկն է. մսե՜...

3. Եվ ես սիրում եմ քեզ՝ ամբողջովի՜ն։
Իսկ  ի՞նչ ես, ի՞նչ ես դու ամբողջովին,
Եթե   ոչ մարմին,
Ու նաև արյուն։ 
Ւսկ  մնացածը՝  բառեր են  միայն, 
Պա՜ղ-արհեստակա՜ն ու ճապա՛ղ լեզվի
Մի  թարգմանությու՜ն։ 
Իսկ ես խոսում եմ  մայրենի՛ լեզվով՝
Ադամի՛  նման
Ու Եվայի՛  հետ։

4.  0   Սուլամի՜թա, օ, Սուլամի՜թա.
Մենք,   կարծեմ,  արդեն խնձորը կերանք, 
Քանզի  նա, ով որ մտքով է  տրվում, 
Տրվում է, անշուշտ, մարմնից առավել…
Ու՞ր է դրախտը, 
Եթե ոչ՝ միայն քո թարթիչների հովանու ներքո, 
Քո դեռ փակ ծոցում, որի դռները, 
Արդեն թակում են 
Եվ երկու՜ կողմից. 
Քո  սիրտը՝ ներսի՛ց, 
Իմ ձեռքը՝ դրսի՛ց... 

5. 0  Սուլամի՜թա, բա՛ց արա դուռըդ։
Ես քեզ չե՛մ փնտրել,  քեզ  չե՛մ որոնել, 
Չե՛մ էլ հարցըրել ես պահակներից 
Քո
Իմ չունեցած-չիմացած հասցեն։ 
Ես ճամփորդի պես, 
Ու մոլորվածի, 
Հասել եմ դուռըդ,
Որ և բախում է իմ ձեռքը դրսից, 
Քո սիրտը՝   ներսից։ 
Ընդունիր հյուրիդ, 
Որ կդառնա  տե՛ր, 
Բայց   նաև՝ ծառա՜…

6. Եվ թու՛յլ տուր խոսել.
Գրկելուց առաջ,
Փարվելուց առաջ, 
Թույլ տուր քեզ նայել 
Մի  փոքըր հեռվից։ 
Եվ  թու՛յլ տուր կրկնել՝
Համբույրի առաջ, 
Համբույրի նման 
Կրկնել անունըդ. 
— 0 Սու՛լ… 
Սուլամի՛…
0 Սուլամի՜թա…

*Գլուխ  Բ*

... Գեղեցիկ ես իբրև զԵրուսաղեմ…
«ԵՐԳ ԵՐԳՈՑ»
1. 0 Սուլամի՜թա.
Հապա շու՛ռ արի, որ ես քեզ տեսնեմ։

2. Գեղեցիկ ես դու, ինչպես բոլորը, 
Որոնց սիրում են, 
Եվ ո՛չ ավելի ու ո՛լ էլ պակաս։ 
Ի՞նչդ է  գեղեցիկ՝ ուրի՛շը կասի, 
Մինչդեռ ինձ համար դու գեղեցիկ ես, 
Ինչպես բոլորը, որոնց սիրում են։ 
Եվ  կախարդիչ ես,  ինչպես բոլորը, 
Որոնց  չեն տիրել։
Ե՛վ անսովոր ես,
Քանի որ նոր ես, 
Ե՛վ սովորական՝ քանի որ դու Էլ 
Երբեք  չես  կարող չսիրած մնալ։

3. Դու սև ես՝ ինչպես քո ժողովըրդի դարավոր բախտը,
Եվ սևության մեջ՝ այնքա՛ն լուսավոր, 
Որքան լուսավոր անուն է տվել քո  ժողովուրդը։
Սև են աչքերըդ՝ իմ աչքերի պես,
Եվ գիտեն նայել այնպե՜ս տրտմորեն,
Որքան  տրտում է սիրտըս  ա՛յն պահին,
Երբ ինձ  թվում է, թե չե՜ս սիրելու։

4. Սև են վարսերըդ, ինչքան ճերմակ է
Դեռ  փակ կուրծքը քո,
Ավելի՛ ճերմակ 
Միշտ անհալ ձյունից իմ Արարատի,
Որ փրկեց Նոյին,
Ուրեմըն՝ և քե՛զ,
Ի՛նձ ու... մեր սե՜րը. 
Ավելի՛ ճերմակ, քանի որ նրան 
Իմ  աչքերի պես և ո՛չ մի սև աչք 
Դեռ չի ստվերել  անգամ հայացքո՜վ։

5. Մի՛ լինիր այսքան… այսքան սպիտակ. 
Բացվի՛ր հայացքիս և աչքերիս դեմ,
Նաև մատների՛ս,
Յուրաքանչյուրը՝ միս դարձած  մի շող։
Արևառությու՛ն ընդունիր մի քիչ
Իմ  հայացքի՛ տակ,
Նաև մատների՜ս։

6. Քո կրծքի նման ճերմակ են նաև քո ատամները։
Եթե պարկեշտ  ես՝  
Մի՜ ժպտա երբեք…

7. 0 Սուլամի՜թա. 
Այդպես  ամաչկոտ շուռ մի՛ եկ ինձնից,
Բայց շիկնի՛ր, շիկնի՜ր,
Որ իմ նեղ խցում 
Արևածագի  պատրանքն զգամ ես։ 
Շիկնի՜ր ու թու՛յլ տուր, 
Որ  հետըդ խոսեմ՝ 
Փարվելուց առաջ. 
Փարվելուց առաջ՝
Մի փոքըր հեռվից
Քեզ նայեմ այնպես, 
Կարծես առաջի՜ն անգամն եմ տեսնում։

8. Ա՜խ, այդ քո շիկնած այտերը մաքուր՝
Քո թուխ մազերով լուսապսակված։
Եվ քո շուրթե՜րը…
Ինչու՞ է թվում, 
Թե քո այտերին — առաջի՛ն անգամ — 
Հպվելը նույնքա՛ն դժվար է հիմա,
Որքան որ հնում հավատափոխման — դարձի   բերումը, 
Եվ քեզ համբուրելն — առաջի՛ն անգամ — 
Նու՛յնն  է, ինչ մի նոր տաճա՞ր  ավերել, 
Թե՞ հիմնադըրել մի եկեղեցի…

9. Քո պարանոցը՝
Ազնիվ մարմարե մի վե՜հ  աշտարակ, 
Որտեղից — դարե՜ր—մարդիկ են կախվել՝ 
Ինձ  նմաննե՜րը... 
Նման երջանիկ կախաղանի դեմ 
Ես չե՛մ բողոքում։ 

10. 0 Սուլամի՜թա.
Դու ամաչելուց շրջվում ես ինձնից։ 
Ա՜հ, քո կոնքերը քնար են լարված։ 
Դու չե՞ս կամենում, որ ամբողջ  գիշեր
Քնարը  հնչի, 
Որ իմ մատները ողջ գիշերն ի լույս
Սաղմոսնե՜ր երգեն. 
«0 Սու՛լ...
Սուլամի՛...
0 Սուլամի՜թա...»։

11. 0 Սուլամի՜թա.
Տեսնու՞մ ես, թե քեզ ինչպես եմ սիրում. 
Առասպելական քո նախապապի՝
Սողոմոնի՛պես։ 
Նրա արյունից մի՞թե մի  կաթիլ 
Հորձանք չի տալիս քո երակներում։
Որտեղի՞ց հապա 
Նրա  արյունը օտարի՛ս սրտում՝
Ի՛մ սրտում, որ քեզ
Սիրում է այսպես՝ 
Աստվածաշնչյան ա՛յնտեսակ սիրով, 
Որ  երբ իր բառե շապիկն է հագնում, 
Թվում է այսօր հեթանոսական՝
Նույնիսկ անպարկե՜շտ,
Բայց… նրա՛ աչքին, 
Ում համար սիրո սրբությունն  արդեն 
Դարձել է  հագուստ տոնակա՛ն օրվա։ 
Իսկ նա իմ միա՛կ շապիկն է. մսե՜։

12. Ես քեզ սիրում եմ քո  նախապապի՝
Սողոմոնի՛ պես, 
Որ մի արքա էր, 
Մինչդեռ ես... 
Գիտե՞ս,
Ես ինչ-որ չափով նու՛յնպես  արքա եմ։ 
Ո՛չ նրա համար, որ ունեցել եմ 
Հարճեր ու կանայք,
Ո՛չ էլ նրանով, որ ես կարող եմ
Երգ երգոց թողնել։
Եթե ինձ համար թագուհի ես դու,
Ի՞նչ եմ ե՛ս հապա, 
Ինչպե՞ս ի՛նձ կոչել, եթե ոչ արքա, -
Այլ կերպ չի՜ լինում. 
Թագուհիները ե՞րբ են պատկանել մանկլավիկների…

----------

Անտիգոնե (23.10.2011), Արևածագ (13.01.2011)

----------


## ihusik

*Գլուխ  Գ*

Մուծէք  ինձ ի տուն գինւոյ... 
Վասնզի խանդակաթ եմ սիրով...
«ԵՐԳ  ԵՐԳՈՑ»
1. Երուսաղեմում  երբևէ չեղած աղջիկնե՛ր խարտյաշ, 
Դուստրե՜ր Հյուսիսի. 
Ի՛նձ էլ սնուցեք կազդուրիչ գինով,
Քանի որ սիրուց ես նվաղում եմ։

2. Ես նվաղում եմ, իսկ կրծքիս ներքո
Կախված է նաև ծանրաքար մի բեռ՝ 
Սեփական սի՜րտըս։
Նա ծա՜նր է դարձել,
Եվ… ծանըր այնքա՛ն, 
Որ հազիվ մի ցուլ իր մեջքին տանի։ 
Իսկ մինչև անգամ եթե ցուլ եմ ես, 
Այդ բեռը գոնե մեջքի՛ս չեմ կրում, 
Որ դյուրին լիներ. 
Այդ ծանրությունը ներսումս է կախված։ 
Երուսաղեմում  երբևէ չեղած խարտյա՛շ աղջիկներ,
Ինձ էլ սնուցեք կազդուրիչ գինով,
Քանի որ – տեսե՛ք – ճկվում եմ արդեն
Սեփական սրտիս ծանրության ներքո։

3. Երուսաղեմում  երբևէ չեղած խարտյա՛շ աղջիկներ, 
Դուստրե՜ր Հյուսիսի. 
Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած 
Երուսաղեմի դուստրը սևահեր
Ւ՛նձ չի պատկանում։ 
Նա կա և չկա՝ ինչպես երկինքը, 
Իմն է — իմը չէ՝ ինչպես որ ինքը…

4. Ողջ գիշերն ի լույս իմ մահճակալին
Փնտրում եմ նրան, չեմ գտնում սակայն։ 
Ողջ ցերեկն ի բուն իմ նեղ սենյակում 
Կանչում եմ նրան, և ձայն չի տալիս։
Եվ  դուրս եմ գալիս, 
Որ փողոցներու՛մ որոնեմ նրան։

5.	Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած աղջիկնե՛ր խարտյաշ,
Դուստրե՜ր  Հյուսիսի. 
Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած 
Երուսաղեմի դստերն եմ փնտրում, 
Փնտրում եմ նրան ես փողոցներում, 
Փնտրում եմ նրան նաև ձեր դեմքին, 
Գտնում եմ մի մա՛ս, մի նշու՛յլ, մի շո՛ղ, 
Իսկ իրեն՝ բնա՜վ։

6. Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած խարտյա՛շ աղջիկներ. 
Թե պատահաբար հանդիպեք նրան՝
Երուսաղեմի թխահեր դստեր,
Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեք։ 
Երդվեցնում եմ ձեզ. ասացեք  նրան, 
Որ   ես  հիվանդ   եմ  կարեվեր  սիրով։

7. Ասացեք նրան, որ սիրում եմ ես
Նրա անծանոթ մորը սիրելի,
Նրա դարավոր արյունն եմ հարգում, 
Ինչպես հարգում են հղիությունը։

8. Երդվեցնում եմ ձեզ. ասացեք նրան,
Որ սերն իմ հին է ու վաղընջական՝ 
Իր բազմադարյան 
Հրեական արյան 
Եվ նոր՝
Նոր զարթնած իր սրտի՛ նման,— 
Հին ու նոր՝
Ինչպես առավոտն ինքը։

9. Դուք լսու՞մ եք ինձ, խարտյա՛շ աղջիկներ։
Դուք գիտե՞ք արդյոք, թե ի՞նչ եմ ուզում, 
Որ ասեք նրան՝ այդ սևահերին։
Երդվեցնում եմ ձեզ, ասացե ք նրան.
Ուզում եմ լինի նա սերն իմ վերջի՛ն,
Իսկ ես էլ՝ նրա առաջի՛ն սերը։

10. Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած աղջիկնե՛ր խարտյաշ.
Թե իմ փոխարեն դուք պատահաբար հանդիպեք նրան՝
Երուսաղեմի մրահոն դստեր,
Ասացեք,  որ նա մի փակ այգի է, 
Այգու մեջտեղում՝ դռնփակ հնձան, 
Բուրող հնձանում՝ եռացող գինի, 
Իսկ  դուք, բարիներ, սնուցում եք ինձ
Ուրի՜շ մի գինով, 
Որպեսզի սիրո անհագ ծարավից
Ես չնվաղեմ։

11. Երդվեցնում եմ ձեզ. ասացեք նաև,
Որ եթե հանկարծ նա ինձ որոնի,
Եթե իմ դուռը նա բախի հետո,
Եվ նույնիսկ կանչի՜,
Ինձ ձա՛յն տա սիրով՝
Կլսի միայն 
Իր խզվող ձայնի արձագանքը թույլ. 
Կյանքի և սիրո եզերքին ընկած
Խեցին  կա՛, 
Սակայն... 
Անփոփոխ խեցու խեղճ բնակիչը 
Հափշտակված է օտար գազանից 
Եվ կամ թաղված է իր քարե բնում...

12. Երուսաղեմում երբևէ չեղած աղջիկնե՛ր խարտյաշ. 
Թե հանկարծ տեսնեք Երուսաղեմի սևակըն դստեր,
Ավելացըրեք, 
Որ առայժըմ ես ննջում եմ անուժ, 
Բայց դեռ արթուն է սիրտըս նվաղուն։
Թող նա  շտապի՛,
Թե չէ՝ կուշանա՜, 
Թե չէ՝ կլսի
Ոչ թե իմ կանչը,
Այլ վերջին ճի՜չը...

*Գլուխ  Դ*

Ահեակ նորա ընդ գլխով իմով, 
և աջ նորա  պատեսցէ զինև...
«ԵՐԳ ԵԳՈՑ»
1. Եվ դու չուշացա՛ր,
Դու շտապեցի՜ր,
Իմ Սու՛լ...
Սուլամի՛...
Իմ Սուլամի՜թա...

2. Իմ Սուլամի՜թա.
Եկար վազեվազ՝
Եռամյա կայտառ զամբիկի նման, 
Եվ զամբիկի պես գեղեցիկ՝ եկա՜ր։

3. Եկա՛ր... և իսկույն, իմ Սուլամի՛թա,
Հազարամյակներն իմ ու քո միջև ասես ջնջվեցին… 
Ես այգի չունեմ, 
Որ հիմա քեզ պես դալար վազերից 
Կողերիդ համար մահիճ պատրաստեմ։ 
Ես այգի չունեմ… և այգի՛ս չեկար։

4. Մայթե՛ր կան հիմա
Ու գորշ քաղաքնե՛ր,
Շենքե՛ր բազմահարկ,
Նրանցից մեկում՝
Սենյակ մի նեղլիկ։
Դու այնտե՛ղ եկար։

5. Եկար փարվեցիր՝
Քո ամբողջությա՜մբ։
Մամուռն է այդպես քարերին փարվում, 
Եվ արշալույսի գույները՝ երկնին։ 
Ու ես այդ պահին զգայուն էի՝ 
Ինչպես քո մա՛շկը, 
Եվ մաքուր էի՝ 
Ինձ վրա հառված հայացքի՛դ նման։

6. Եվ դու բացվեցի՜ր… 
Այդպես բացվում է մահճում երեխան,
Մթնում՝ ծաղիկը։
Ու ես այդ պահին՝ 
Քո անմեղության  բույրերից արբշիռ՝ 
Մոռացա իմ ողջ անցյալը հարուստ 
Ու երջանկացա իմ...  աղքատությա՜մբ։

7. Ու տրվեցի՜ր դու՝
Ծնվելով նորից։ 
Այդպես տրվում է հողն արմատներին,
Իր հունին՝ ջուրը։ 
Ու ես հասկացա, որ ես ո՛չ մի տեղ
Այնքան չեմ զգում իմ գոյությունը, 
Որքան քո՛ գրկում։

8. Ես այլ բան չէի,
Քան մի ապակի,
Որ թափանցիկ է — լույսը չի բեկում։ 
Եկար ու նրան ամալգամ դարձար, 
Եվ ինձ դարձըրիր դու մի հայելի, 
Ուր անդրադարձավ սերըդ երփներանգ...

9.	Իմ սերերն իրար և՛ նման էին,
Ե՛վ նման չէին, 
Ինչպես աշխարհի մեծ քաղաքները։
Եկավ սերը քո 
Եվ ծննդավա՜յր դարձավ ինձ համար...

10. Իմ Սու՛լ...
Սուլամի՛...
Իմ Սուլամի՜թա։
Գիշերը կարծես իր սկիզբն առավ
Քո թուխ վարսերից
Ու ծավալվելով՝ 
Վերըստին եկավ խառնըվեց նրանց.
Երկինքը նորից 
Զբաղվեց աստղեր տեղաշարժելով, 
Բայց մենք չտեսանք ո՛չ այս, և ո՛չ այն. 
Քո գլխի տակ էր իմ ձախը դրված, 
Եվ քո մեջքն էի պատել իմ աջով. 
Չկա՛ր ժամանակ,
Չկա՛ր նաև միտք.
Կար շնչառությու՛ն,
Որ շատ էր նման 
Օվկիանոսների տուրևառությա՜ն...

*Գլուխ   Ե*

Ես ննջեմ, և սիրտ իմ արթուն կայ... 
Դիր զիս իբրև զկնիք ի վերայ սրտի 
Քո... վասնզի հզօր է իբրև զմահ սէր...
 «ԵՐԳ ԵՐԳՈՑ»

Լաւ են երկու, քան զմի... զի եթէ 
ննջեսցեն երկուք՝ ջեռուցանեն զմի-
մեանս, իսկ մին՝ զիա՞րդ ջեռուցու...
«ԺՈՂՈՎՈՂ»
1. Իմ Սու՛լ...
Սուլամի՛...
Իմ Ս ուլամի՜թա։
Ես այլ բան չէի,
Քան մի ապակի,
Որ թափանցիկ է — լույսը չի բեկում։ 
Եկար ու դարձար նրան ամալգամ, 
Եվ ինձ դարձըրիր դու մի հայելի, 
Ուր անդրադարձավ սերըդ երփներանգ։ 
Հիմա դու չկա՜ս,
Ու ես վերըստին 
Ահա հայելուց ապակի դարձած՝ 
Մի սովորակա՜ն — աննե՜րկ ապակի, 
Որ թափանցիկ է — լույսը չի բեկում...

2. Ինձ արդեն վաղու՜ց այնպես է թվում,
Թե ես ննջում եմ, իսկ սիրտս արթուն է։ 
Եվ փնտրում եմ քեզ, 
Սակայն չեմ գտնում, 
Ու կանչում եմ քեզ, 
Բայց ձայն չես տալիս. 
Տարածությունն է ընկած մեր միջև, 
Ինչպես մի սահմա՛ն, 
Որ բաժանում է
Երկու թշնամի երկիր մեկմեկուց։ 
Իսկ  մենք — թշնամի՞... 

3. Գարունը նորից
Իր վտանգավոր քարոզն է կարդում, 
Կոչեր է անում ինչ-որ նոր սիրո, 
Եվ չի հասկանում, 
Որ վտանգավոր իր քարոզի դեմ 
Թե ես արթուն եմ՝ իմ սիրտն է քնած։ 

4. Հեռու ես, հեռու՜,
Ու ձայն չես տա ինձ՝ որքան էլ ձայն  տամ։
Գիտե՛մ, որ չկա՜ս, 
Ու չե՜մ գտնի քեզ՝ որքա՛ն էլ փնտրեմ։ 
Բայց... մի՞թե սրտին  բան կհասկացնես։ 
Նորից ակամա ելնում եմ փողոց, 
Սանրող հայացքով իմ շուրջն եմ նայում։ 
Մայթերը լի են ժպիտ– ծիծաղով, 
«Ներողություն»-ով ու «համեցեք»-ով,
«Ցտեսություն»-ով ու «բարև»-ներով. 
Բոլո՛րն այստեղ են — իրենց տեղերում, 
Միայն  դու՛ չկաս — իմ սիրտն է թափուր... 

5. Եվ նո՜ր հասկացա,
Որ ես էլ, գիտե՞ս, ես էլ եմ նախանձ։ 
Նախանձում եմ ես սիրող զույգերի՜ն. 
Շրջում են գրկված, ձեռք-ձեռքի, կիպ-կից։
Մենակ եմ լոկ ե՛ս.
Դու՛ չկաս, լոկ դու՜։

6. Ձեռքիս ափերը հալվել են ուզում։ 
Ու՞ր է կրակը. 
Քո  ձե՜ռքը չկա։ 
Մատներս ուզում են լույս ու շող հունցել. 
Ու՞ր են ուսերըդ, 
Եվ լանջըդ ու՞ր է։

7. Եվ ամենուրեք ծաղիկ են ծախում, 
Սիրա՛ծ ծաղիկըդ։ 
Ես ու՞մ նվիրեմ։

8. Հեռախոսային խցերն ազատ են,
Եվ խոսափողի կեռերը բոլոր 
Չորս կողմից ինձ են հարցական նայում։ 
Ու՞մ զանգահարեմ, եթե դու չկաս։

9. Ու ես պատված եմ
Մեր  անցած օրվա հուշերով այնպես, 
Ինչպես Պոմպեյը՝ սառած լավայով։

10.	Եվ ինձ վրա են լույս ու ստվերըդ՝
Ա՛յժըմ և ընդմի՜շտ։ 
Ա՛յժըմ և ընդմի՜շտ 
Այդ քո ստվերից ու լույսից՝ արդեն 
Շերտավոր եմ ես, 
Ինչպես հովազը։

11. Ա՛խ, երանի՜ թե
Իմ տառապանքը բռնագըրավեն 
Եվ անմիջապես հանեն աճուրդի՝
Ցանկացա՜ծ գնով։ 
Եվ ու՜ր էր հանկարծ ձերբակալեին
Ու տային դատի 
Կարոտ հորջորջված այս հանցապարտին։
Իսկ այս հուշե՜րը, 
Որ կենդանի են կենդանի մարդուց,
Ինչու՞ չեն կարող 
Հանկարծ ենթարկվել ավտոաղետի...

12. Իմ Սու՛լ... 
Սուլամի՛... 
Իմ Սուլամի՜թա.
Առանց քեզ ապրելն այնքան է հիմա 
Անհասկանալի ու տարօրինակ, 
Որքան սառույցի կամ ձյունի վրա
Վառվող խարույկը։
Ու ես ապրում եմ՝
Այդպե՛ս վառվելով։ 

13. Դու կարծես չկաս
Ու չես լինելու, 
Այլևս ինձ համար մեռած ես կարծես։
Սակայն ես գիտեմ,
Որ դու անմահ ես, 
Ինչպես անմահ է կրակն աշխարհում.
Այստեղ կհանգչի,
Կվառվի այլուր։ 
Եվ դու — ինձ համար — չե՜ս մեռնի երբեք,
Ինչպես չի մեռել 
Քո նախա-նախա-նախամայրիկը, 
Որ քո սիրելի անունն էր կրում,
Իմ Սուլամի՜թա։

14. Եվ ուզում եմ ես փորձըս մոռանալ,
Ահավոր փորձը իմ ամբո՜ղջ կյանքի։ 
Եվ ի հակառակ՝ անկասկա՛ծ ասել, 
Որ կմոռանա շունը տիրոջը,
Ծառն՝ իր ծաղկելը,
Ցուլն՝ իր բառաչը, 
Եվ ժամապահն՝ իր նշանաբանը,
Սակայն ո՛չ ես՝ քե՜զ, 
Իմ Սու՛լ...
Սուլամի՛... 
Իմ Սուլամի՜թա...

----------

Անտիգոնե (01.10.2010), Արևածագ (13.01.2011)

----------


## ihusik

մի վրիպակ նկատեցի - Գլուխ Ա 6-ի 7-րդ տողն պետք է լինի - Համբույրից առաջ

----------


## Alexandra

Գարունն այս անգամ ձմռանը եկավ,
Այն էլ հյուսիսում:
Ես բոլորովին չէի սպասում,
Ձմեռն այս վկա:
Քեզ չփնտրեցի, չորոնեցի
        Եվ ...գտա հանկարծ,
Ինչպես դու մի օր անունդ ես գտել,
      Օ ՍՈՒԼԱՄԻԹԱ..........

----------


## Mariam1556

*Ծարավ*

Նունիսկ ե´ս էլ գիտեմ ճառել
Ու խրատել գիտեմ, անշու՜շտ:
Սակայն պատիվ ու փառք նրա´ն,
Ով կարող է հոգի վառել ,
Հուրհրատել մեկ վարկյանում
Երկու անսուտ գոյականով
Եվ անխարդախ բայով երկու:
Զույգ թվերը ե՜ս էլ գիտեմ:
Բայց փառք նրա´նց,
Ովքեր տիրում են կենտերին,
Տիրում այնպե´ս,
Որ հեշտությամբ բաժանում են զույգի վրա
Ու քառորդում զույգ ստանում
Առանց մի կենտ մնացորդի:
Մկանն ի՜նչ է. բոլո´րն ունեն:
Փառք ջղերի՜ն,
Որ լարվում են թեթև քամուց,
Օվկիանոսի ու երկնքի առևտրից,
Կանանց երբեք չկրկնվող ուղեծրից.
Մինչև անգամ քաղաքային բառարանից՝
Ա´յն լվացքից,
Որ չի փռվում այբուբենի կարգ ու սարքով.
Հետք չթողնող այն այրվածքից,
Որ մաքրությունն է շուլալում հոգին մարդու
Անվանելով իրեն գրիչ,
Մաքրությունը՝ թուղթ սպիտակ:
Գրելն ի՞նչ է. ե´ս էլ գիտեմ:
Փառք ու հարգանք ստեղծողի՜ն,
Որ գալիս է և ազատում
Մեզ...մեզանից
Մեզ...մեզանից հատում-զատում,
Ապա բերում կրկին զոդում,
Մեզ միացնում նախ...մեզ, հետո...Անհայտի հետ:

Բոլոր՜ն այժմ կարդալ գիտեն,
Որեմն փառք ...կարդացածը հասկացողի՜ն...

----------


## ihusik

*ՆԱՀԱՆՋ  ՏԱՐՎԱ  ՊԵՍ*

Երբ ջահելությունս անցնում է արդեն,
Ես նո´ր հասկացա,
Որ շատ եմ նման փետրվար ամսին.
Գիտեմ կարճանալ ու երկարանալ -
Նայած թե՝ սեր կա՞։

----------


## ihusik

*Անմեկնելի զգացում*

Մտքովս հաճախ բաներ են անցնում,
Որ շատ է նման խելագարության.

Երբ որ տավարն է ծաղիկ արածում՝
Չեմ զգում ո՛չ ցավ,
Ո՛չ էլ ափսոսանք.
Իսկ երբ որ մարդն է պոկում ծաղիկներ՝
Մի՜շտ ինչ-որ մի ցավ,
Ինչ-որ ափսոսանք
Ծագում է հանկարծ
Ու ծակում հոգիս...

----------

Անտիգոնե (01.10.2010)

----------


## ihusik

*Հայտնություն*
(Նախերգանքի փոխարեն)

Բոլոր օրերից գուցե առավել անգույն-տարտամը
Այս օրն էր որ կար,
Իսկակա´ն միջակ ու տափակ մի օր,
Բայց նա ինձ համար 
Մի արքիմեդյան օր դարձավ հանկարծ.
Ոչ այն է կարծես նորից ծնվեցի,
Ոչ այն է հանկարծ
(Առաջի՜ն անգամ)
Գտա ինքս ինձ,-
Խորամուխ եղա
Ստվերի բազում երանգների մեջ,
Ե´վ լույսի բոլոր զգայարաններն ինքս զգացի,
Ե´վ ծաղիկների ներկերի հյութը ինձ հայտնի դարձավ.
Դարձա ընդերքի մրափող ապար,
Ժայռի քարաքոս,
Որ արթուն է միշտ.
Դարձա երազկոտ՝
Ջրհորի նման,
Եվ մտամոլոր՝
Որպես արահետ.
Ես ըմբռնեցի, 
Որ *եթե ունես թռցնող թևեր՝
Չես զգա երբեք ծանրությունը քո.*
Եվ ա´յն հասկացա,
Որ դրամի պես
Մաշվել են արդեն բառերը բոլոր.
Հասկացա նաև,
Որ մինչև անգամ լավ է ավելի
Բառերն իրար հետ կապ իսկ չունենան,
Քան թե չունենան կշիռ ու արժեք...

Հիշեցի նաև այն խոսքը հայտնի,
Որ եթե մեկից կոչվես մեծամիտ
Եվ կամ անհեթեթ,
Եվ կամ խելագար,
Դու հակառակը չե՜ս ապացուցի՝
Որքա՛ն էլ ջանաս...

----------


## Mariam1556

*
ՆԱԽԱՆՁՈՒՄ ԵՄ*


Ես նախանձում եմ նրանց բոլորին,
Ովքեր ապրում են հավատով խորին,
Ովքեր լավ գիտեն, թե ուր են քայլում,
Ում դեմ են ելնում, ում համար փայլում,
Թե տրտնջում են՝ ինչ բանի վրա,
Թե քրքջում են՝ ինչ բանի վրա,
Ինչո՞ւ են նետվում, ի՛նչ թոհուբոհում,
Հանուն ինչ բանի կյանքերն են զոհում...


Բարի նախանձով նրան եմ հիշում,
Ով չի մոլորվում անթափանց մուժում,
Ով չի վհատվում երկար վերելքից,
Չի հուսահատվում վայրի տարերքից,
Ով ստի հանդեպ բերան չի փակում,
Ով հոտած ջրում ուռկան չի ձգում,
Չի նայում կյանքին իբրև բոստանի,
Որտեղից պիտի չաղ բաժին տանի...


Ես նախանձում եմ նրան, վերջապես,
Անհուն նախանձով նրան եմ հիշում,
Ով հոգում չունի նախանձի նշույլ.
Ով աչք չի տնկում սուտ փառք ու պատվին
(Ինչպե՞ս նախանձես այն ճարպիկ կատվին,
Որ մի չաղ պատառ միս Է թռցըրել)...
Ւսկ ով հատիկն իր հասկ Է դարձրել,
Ով սերմ Է ցանել ու բերք Է հնձում,
Անբանն Է միայն նրան նախանաձում...


Բանից պարզվում Է,— ես ու իմ հոգին,—
Որ չեմ նախանձում կյանքում ո~չ ոքի

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

*Ծարավ
*
Նունիսկ ե´ս էլ գիտեմ ճառել
Ու խրատել գիտեմ, անշու՜շտ:
Սակայն պատիվ ու փառք նրա´ն,
Ով կարող է հոգի վառել ,
Հուրհրատել մեկ վարկյանում
Երկու անսուտ գոյականով
Եվ անխարդախ բայով երկու:
Զույգ թվերը ե՜ս էլ գիտեմ:
Բայց փառք նրա´նց,
Ովքեր տիրում են կենտերին,
Տիրում այնպե´ս,
Որ հեշտությամբ բաժանում են զույգի վրա
Ու քառորդում զույգ ստանում
Առանց մի կենտ մնացորդի:
Մկանն ի՜նչ է. բոլո´րն ունեն:
Փառք ջղերի՜ն,
Որ լարվում են թեթև քամուց,
Օվկիանոսի ու երկնքի առևտրից,
Կանանց երբեք չկրկնվող ուղեծրից.
Մինչև անգամ քաղաքային բառարանից՝
Ա´յն լվացքից,
Որ չի փռվում այբուբենի կարգ ու սարքով.
Հետք չթողնող այն այրվածքից,
Որ մաքրությունն է շուլալում հոգին մարդու
Անվանելով իրեն գրիչ,
Մաքրությունը՝ թուղթ սպիտակ:
Գրելն ի՞նչ է. ե´ս էլ գիտեմ:
Փառք ու հարգանք ստեղծողի՜ն,
Որ գալիս է և ազատում
Մեզ...մեզանից
Մեզ...մեզանից հատում-զատում,
Ապա բերում կրկին զոդում,
Մեզ միացնում նախ...մեզ, հետո...Անհայտի հետ:

Բոլոր՜ն այժմ կարդալ գիտեն,
Որեմն փառք ...կարդացածը հասկացողի՜ն...

----------


## Mariam1556

*ԱՌԱՆՑ ԽՈՍՔԵՐԻ*

Ես գիտեմ, որ դու հաճախ ես հիմա
Մոտենում ձեր տան հայելուն շքեղ,
Անծանոթ օտար մի կնոջ նման
Դիտում ես երկար, զննում ինքըդ քեզ:

Մազերդ ես շտկում, հանդուգըն մի փունջ
Ձեռքով մղելով ականջիդ ետև,
Մարմարե վիզըդ ափերով շփում
ՈՒ ժպտում ես քեզ անփույթ ու թեթև:

Հարդարում ես դու հագուստըդ այրող,
Որ գրկում է քեզ սիրահարի պես:
Նայում ես մերթ մեղմ, մերթ՝ հրավիրող,
Մերթ՝ չարաճճի, մերթ՝ համեստ ու հեզ:

Դառնում ես այս կողմ, դառնում ես այն կողմ,
Կրնկիդ վրա պտույտ ես տալիս
ՈՒ նորից ժպտում, ժպտում ինքնագոհ,-
Ինքըդ չափազանց քեզ դուր ես գալիս:

Ինքըդ քո աչքում ուրիշ ես դարձել,
Այնպե՛ս չես քնում, վեր կենում, գնում...
Ինչ-որ բան հանկարծ փոխվել է կարծես,
Թե ի՞նչ է փոխվել, պարզ չես հասկանում:

Թե ի՞նչ է փոխվել, ես գիտեմ, անգի՛ն.
Մի՛շտ, ամե՜ն անգամ այդպես է լինում,
Երբ քեզ պես համեստ ու խոնարհ մեկին
Ինձ նման մի խենթ, ինձ նման մի գիժ
Առանց խոսքերի իր սիրտն է բանում...

----------

ihusik (27.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

*прошла любовь, явилась муза...*


Հիմա, երբ ողջը անցած է թվում,
երբ առաջվա պես դու ինձ չես թովում,
երբ երևալըդ, քայլվածքտ խոսուն
ինձնից չեն խլում իմ ճարտար լեզուն,
երբ ես կարող եմ քեզ հանգիստ նայել,
սրամտելով` ժպիտդ շահել,
կատակով ասել ա'յն ինչ-որ անցավ,
ա'յն, ինչ ես ասել չկարողացա
ո'չ խոսքով, ո'չ էլ մի հատիկ երգով,-
հիմա կքել եմ տողերիս ներքո:
Եվ քո պոխարեն հիմա էլ նրանք
դարձել են գլխիս պատիժ ու կրակ,
ինձ` քո փոխարեն չեն տալիս-
մերթ` քո անունը կպչւմ է հանգիս,
մերթ` ձայնըդ ինչ-որ բառ է շշնջում,
երբ ես չգրված թղթեր եմ շրջում.
մերթ քո քայլվածքի լոկ հիշողությամբ
չափեր եմ ընտրում- մեկ` քորեյ, մեկ` յամբ.
անցյալում լոկ ինձ հասցեագրված`
քո մի ժպիտի ջերմությամբ գրված`
քանի~ երգ ունեմ կիսատ ւ լրիվ...
բայց ինչ? դուրս եկավ: Չէ~, երգ իմ, լռի'ր:
Այսպես որ գնա, դե ի'նչ դուրս կգա:
Հանկարծ դուրս կգա, որ սերը կրկին
հետապնդում է... հիմա էլ երգին:
Երգից էլ երգիչն ինչքան է մի քա~յլ:

----------

ihusik (27.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

*ՍԻՐՏ ԻՄ
*
Սի՛րտ իմ, դու նույնն ես, ինչպես որ առաջ,
Երբ խենթ էի ես ու դեռ պատանի:
Բայց չէ՞ որ հիմա՝ տարիքըս առած,
Արդեն և՛ խոհեմ, և՛ հասուն դառած,
Չեմ ուզում թեթև քամին տատանի
Այն ծառը, որի հաստ բունը տեղ-տեղ
Անցած ու չանցած վերքերն անհամար
Կտցահարել են փայտփորի նման,
Դարձել են փչակ, ուր բուն են գտել
Հիշողություններ, երազներ մեռած...
Մինչդեռ դու, սի՛րտ իմ, ինչպես և առաջ
Քո խենթության մեջ ինձ հետըդ առած,
Տանում ես այնտեղ, այնտեղ ես տանում,
Օտար տների կտուրն ես հանում,
Մտցընում օտար այգի ու պարտեզ:
Եվ դու ինձ բնավ չես խղճում կարծես:
Դու մոռանում ես, որ իմ տարիքում
Չիր չեն գողանում օտար տանիքում,
Օտար ծառերին չեն գցում քարեր...
Ես խնդրում եմ քեզ՝ ինձ չխանգարե՜լ:
Թույլ տուր մոռանալ, դու քո աստվածը,
Որ քաղցր է կյանքում՝ ինչ գողացված է...

----------


## Mariam1556

*ԵՐԱԶՈԻՄ ԵՄ*

Հասակս առած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն,
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն...

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի քեզ փախցնեմ
Ու Հետս առած՝ ղաչաղ դառած՝ թեզ թռցնեմ
Անտակ ձորից, գարնանային գիժ գետակից,
Եվ ինչ ուզես՝ գտնեմ անգամ քարի~ տակից.
Թե սոված ես`
Կերակըրեմ եղնիկների համեղ մսով,
Թե ծարավ ես՝
Քեզ մոտենամ ցողով լեցուն ծաղկե թասով,
Թե դրսում ես՝
Պալատ դառնամ հանկարծակի,
Թե մրսում ես՝
Կրակ խլեմ և կայծակից,
Խփված արջի ոսկորներից խարույկ վառեմ,
Խարույկի մոտ քո պաղ խոսքից իսկույն սառեմ,
Սառցի մեջ էլ կրակ կտրեմ խոսքից քո ջերմ...
Բայց ես հիմա այն պատանի տղան հո± չեմ։
Հասակս առած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն,
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն։

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի մի օր աշխարհ զարմացընեմ.
Հին ջութակի յոթ լարի մեջ մի ութերորդ լար մտցընեմ
Ու նվագեմ։
Չնվագե~մ, այլ սար ու քա՛ր լացացընեմ։
Եթե ինչ֊ որ տեղդ է ցավում,
Իսկույն բուժեմ՝ լոկ հայացքո~վ...
Մի հինավուրց քարանձավում,
Աստվա~ծ գիտի ինչ հրաշքով,
Բոլոր մեռած լեզուներով գրքեր ճարեմ
Եվ բոլորր.., ե°ս վերծանեմ...
Գնամ մտնեմ Վանա լճի խորքերն անտակ
Եվ ի~նչ — գտնեմ հին հայկական հազա՛ր քանդակ...
Մի օր հանկարծ ջղայնանամ ու վերցընեմ
Մթնոլորտը մեկ այլ օդով թարմ ացընեմ...

Արեգակի, լուսնի լույսով պատեր ծեփեմ,
Խարույկների հոսուն բոցից սարքեմ սեպեր,
Գրեմ վեպե՛ր,
Եվ ի~նչ վեպեր...

Հասակս աոած, խոհեմ դառած մարդ եմ արդեն,
Բայց, արի տես, դեռ գցում եմ ինձ դեսուդեն...

Ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ պիտի
Ես վերստին դաոնամ ջահել
Իբրև հայտնի մարմնամարզիկ,
Մրցանակներ անվերջ շահեմ.
Թե դեո պիտի չեմպիոն դաոնամ ես շախմատի
Եվ, համաձայն պատվիրանին սուրբ Մահմադի,
Բերան չառնեմ օղու, գինու ոչ մի կաթիլ.
Ծխախոտով էլ չպիտի թունավորվեմ`
Իմ իսկ ձեռքով էլ չպիտի տնավերվեմ,
Էլ չպիտի ուրիշներով տարվեմ —գերվեմ...
Միայն պիտի մեկին սիրեմ, մեկից սիրվեմ...

Այս հմայիչ երազներից գեթ երկուսը կկատարվե±ն։
Եմ կարող եմ պատասխանել այդ հարցի°ն էլ.
— Միայն մեկը և - վերջինը..

----------


## Mariam1556

*ՄԱՅՐԵՆԻ ԼԵԶՈւ*

Դու մեր մեծ երթի գավազանակիր
Եվ մեր պատմության մեծագու՜յն դիվան,
Մեր ազնըվության գովասանագիր,
Մեր մտքի պահեստ, հոգու օթևան:
Անցյալին պարզված դու մեր լսափող,
Եվ մեր խոսափող՝ գալիքին ուղղված:
Դու մեր սրբություն՝ կնքված Մեսրոպով,
Նարեկացիով օծված ու յուղված:
Դաժան դարերի ամե՛ն մի ժամին
Շա՜տ բան է խլել մեզնից թշնամին:
Բարդելով վերքին վերք ու անարգանք,
Հեծության վրա մի նոր հեծություն՝
Խլել է մեզնից հանգիստ ու հարգանք,
Խլել է մեզնից փառք ու մեծություն,
Խլել է կյանքը մեր և... կյա՜նքից էլ թանկ՝
Մեր հո՛ղը, հո՛ղը,
Մեր սուրբ հայրենի՜ն:
Շա՜տ բանից է զրկել մեզ վայրենին:
Մեր կերած հացին քսել է նա ժա՛նգ,
Բայց և... դարավոր բնիկ վայրերի
Կորըստի լեղի կարո՜տն է քսել,
Մեր խումին խառնել մեր սուրբ մայրերի
Արցու՛նքը, սակայն... և արյու՛նը սև,
Բայց մենք չենք զրկվել... մեր բերնի համից,
- Քաղցրացել ենք մենք... մեր քաղցր բառով,
Մեր հայրենահամ անուշ բարբառով:
Շա՜տ բանից է զրկել մեզ թշնամին:
Իր ձեռքով նա մեր ձեռքերն է հատել,
Հատել է ականջ ու ոտնաթաթեր,
Աչքեր է հանել դաշյունով իր սուր,
Կտրել է նաև արմատից լեզուն,
Եվ սակայն... իզու՜ր.
Չի՛ հատվել լեզուն,
Մնացել է նա՝ հատվե՜լով անգամ...
Քե՛զ՝ մեր հայկական և արամական,
Չկարողացան քեզ խլել մեզնից,
Ո՛չ խարդավանքով արամեական,
Ո՛չ բյուզանդական սիրով անազնիվ,
Ո՛չ Ահրիմանի ահեղ նետերով,
Ո՛չ Քրիստոսի մարդ-չմարդությամբ,
Ո՛չ Մուհամեդի ճմլիչ ոտերով,
Ո՜չ ճշմարտությամբ,
Ո՜չ էլ ստերով:

Չկարողացա՛ն քեզ մեզնից խլել:
Եվ պարզ է հիմա, հստակ ու որոշ,
Որ չե՜ն էլ կարող քեզ մեզնից խլել,
Ինչպես չեն կարող խլել մի դրոշ,
Որ հազարամյա դաժան մարտերում
Փողփողացել է միշտ էլ... սրտերու՜մ:

Ո՛չ, քեզ ո՛չ մեկը կուլ տալ չի՜ կարող,
Ագահ կոկորդում դու խոր ես խրվում:
Ո՛չ, քեզ ո՛չ մեկը փուլ տալ չի՜ կարող,
Ինչպես երկինքը երբեք չի փլվում:
Չե՜ս խլվի երբեք,
Չե՜ս փլվի երբեք,
Ինչպես արյունից գու՛յնը չի խլվում...

Եվ ի՞նչ խաչագող դեռ պիտի հասնի,
Որ քեզ կամենա գողանալ մեզնից
(Մի՛ ասա <<մեզնից>>, <<աշխարհի՛ց>> ասա).
Չէ՞ որ դու հիմա ոչ միայն լեզու,
Այլև մասու՜նք ես,
Մասու՜նք ես մի սուրբ,
Անկողոպտելի մասու՜նք սրբազան՝
Դարերի խորքից դարերին հասած:

Մասու՞նք: Ինչպե՞ս թե: Մասունքըս ո՜րն է:
Մասունքի տեղը տուփն է կամ հորն է:
Իսկ դու՝ դարավոր, բայց և առույգ ես,
Գիսավոր ծուխ ես, բայց և խարույկ ես,
Ինչքան պարզ՝ նույնքան ասպետական ես,
Շատերի մեջ ես, բայց պետական ես,
Եվ դրանով իսկ դու պետքական ես
Այն պետությանը, որ վաղը պիտի
Լուսնից ու Մարսից ինքն իրեն դիտի...

----------


## Mariam1556

Մեկ անգամ ճամփա են գնում Արդարությունն ու Անարդարությանը և ինչպես պետք էր սպասել, նրանց մեջ կռիվ է ծագում։ Անարդարությունն սպանում է Արդարությանը և որպեսզի հանցագործության հետքերը ծածկի՝ ողջակիզում է նրա դին։ Արդարության բարեկամները, երկար որոնումներից հետո, գտնում են նրա աճյունը և այդ մի բուռ մոխրից սարքում են... թանաք։ Այն օրից ի վեր,— եզրահանգում է արաբ մեծ իմաստասերը,–Արդարությունը մեռած է աշխարհում, նա ապրում է միայն գրքերի մեջ...
Առայժմ երկրագունդը դժվար թե գոռա. «Ոչ, նա ապրում աշխարհում»։ Ուրեմն և գիրք գրողներն էլ չպիտի մոոանան, որ Արդարության մոխրե թանաքով չակերտավոր թե անչակերտ, մակդիրավոր թե անմակդիր սուտ գրելը առնվազն անբարոյականություն է...
«Գեղեցիկ սուտ»–ի սուտ տեսությունից բխում է մեկ ուրիշ հորդահեղուկ չարիք էլ՝ այսպես կոչված «պարզությունը»։
Ձգելով–ձգձգելով մենք «պարզ»–ը հոմանիշ դարձրինք «հասարակ»–ին, ինչպես որ, շա՜տ ափսոս, «հանրության» տեղն էլ գրանցվեց « հասարակություն»-ը։ Բայց պարզը հասարակ չէ։ Պարզ նշանակում է մաքուր (վկան՝ պարզաջրելը, պարզերեսը, պարզկան՝ իրենց ողջ շքախմբով); Իսկ «մաքուր»–ն ու «խոր»–ը, «հստակ»–ն ու «խորունկ»–ը ոչ թե ազգակից են, այլ մերձավոր արյունակից։
Գրողի գերագույն նպատակն է լինել պարզ, բայց ոչ հասարակ։ Ու հանրությանն էլ պարզություն է պետք և ոչ թե հասարակաթյուն, մաքրություն և ոչ թե ծանծաղություն։ Ուստի և գրողը կարող է ունենալ բազում ատելի բառեր, բայց ամենից աոաջ ու հետո պիտի ունենա մեկ անընդունելի բառ, որ է հասարակը։

----------

Chilly (10.06.2009), Gayl (03.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (01.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո



----------

Ribelle (09.06.2009), Yevuk (17.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ-որ մի մարդ (անունը մոռացել եմ) հայտարարել է, որ իր մոտ է գտնվում Պարույր Սևակի սիրտը: Իբր դիահերձման ժամանակ ինքը այն գնել է դիահերձող բժշկից: Ընդ որում այդ մարդը Սևակի մոտ ընկերն է եղել (ինչքան հիշում եմ մասնգիտությամբ իրավաբան է): 
Նա պահանջում է, որ Սևանկի սիրտը պետական մակարդակով հուղարկավորվի գրողների պանթեոնում:
Չնայած դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունը չի հաստատել, որ դա իրոք Սևակի սիրտն է, սակայն սրտի «տերը» շարունակում է պնդել, որ այն Սևակինն է և մտադիր է ուղարկել արտասահման լրացուցիչ փորձաքննության:

----------


## Շինարար

Արվեստ

Քամին է երգում ինչ-որ եղանակ,
Որ Բեթհովենին պատիվ կբերեր:

Մութ հորիզոնին աղոտ այգալույս՝
Մի ռեմբրանտյան նորահայտ նկար:

Շեքսպիրին է կյանքը ձեռ առնում՝
Իր ողբերգական դըրամաներով…

Իսկ մե՜նք՝ ե՛ս ու դու՛… արվեստ ենք խաղում
Եվ… մի այնպիսի՜ համոզվածությամբ,

Որ Սերվանտեսի հերոսն էլ չուներ:

----------

Անտիգոնե (05.08.2012)

----------


## Mariam1556

Սևակի նամակը իր մեծ սիրուն ՝  Սուլամիթային :Love: 

_
«18.9.1960


Լսո՞ւմ ես...
Ձայնում եմ քեզ.
Սիրելիս, հարազա՜տս, իմ Մեծ սեր:
Իմ ուրախություն և իմ ցավ:
Ամեն րոպեի իմ հիշողություն:
Էություն իմ և իմ գոյություն:
Իմ կին և դստրիկ իմ:
Իմ բարեկամ և իմ թշնամի:
Լսո՞ւմ ես ինձ:
Այս համատարած ցավի մեջ ես ամեն դեպքում երջանիկ եմ, որովհետև սիրել եմ և սիրելու եմ քեզ: Թող անցնեն տարիները, կփակեմ աչքերս, ծերունական աչքերս և կտեսնեմ քեզ այնպիսին, ինչպես տեսա առաջին անգամ: ՈՒ ես ինձ երջանիկ կզգամ այդ կենդանի երազատեսությունից: Եվ կհասկանամ, որ նույնպես ապրել եմ, քանի որ սիրել եմ և սիրել եմ այնպիսինին, որը չի սպանել իմ սերը հիասթափությամբ..Հիմա ես արտասվում եմ: Եվ այդ լացը բերկրալի է, սրբազան թախծի ու տառապալի կարոտի լաց միաժամանակ: ՈՒ ես չեմ ամաչում այն բանի համար, որ լալիս եմ:
Սուլա ջան, բալիկս, ինչ քնքշանքով կշոյեի քեզ, եթե քո թանկագին գլուխը մոտիկ լիներ: Կսիրեի հիմա միայն մատներով՝առանց բառերի, առանց գրկախառնության, առանց համբույրների: Պարզապես կշոյեի իմ թռչնակին, իմ աղջնակին....»:

28.11.1960թ.
Չանախչի._

----------

ihusik (27.11.2009), snow (25.11.2009), Yeghoyan (07.12.2009), Yevuk (21.01.2010)

----------


## Mariam1556

:Love:  
_« 19.1.1959Թ.
Երևան

...Իմ մխիթարանք:
Բոլոր բառերն անհետացել են, առավել ևս ինձ
օտար լեզվում:Մի բան է միայն պարզ. ես սիրում
եմ քեզ, ընդ որում, այդ ծեծված բառերն ինձ համար ունեն ավելի մեծ կշիռ ու նշանակություն, քան քեզ համար, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ես, քո խոսքերով ասած, գիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ համեմատեմ այն...
Ես էլ քեզ նման, անընդհատ ու ամենուր քեզ հետ եմ, իմ Ուրախություն: Եթե դու կասկածում ես դրան, կնշանակի իրականում քո կանացի էությունը( այս դեպքում ՝ կանխազգացողությունը, հոտառությունը) թույլ է, ինչում չէի ցանկանա համոզվել:
Ներիր այս թոթովախոսության համար:Ինձ համար
հիմա կրկնակի ծանր է:Մխիթարիր ու օգնիր հեռվից:
Ես նրանցից եմ , ովքեր պարտքի տակ չեն մնում:
Սիրում եմ քեզ,և այս բառերն ամենաճիշտը, միակն
են ռուսերեն բառարանում:
Գրկիր ինձ՝ անհզնգստացածին, հոգնածին, կիսա
հիվանդին, որն այնուհանդերձ քոնն է և զգում է քո բույրը:
Պ.»:_

----------

snow (25.11.2009), Yevuk (21.01.2010)

----------


## Mariam1556

Ես ուզում եմ՝
Եթե գերվել՝
ոչ թշնամուց,
այլ խելքհան աղջիկներից:
Եթե մերվել՝
ապա երբեք չթթվելով:
Եթե լարվել՝
ապա միայն ստեղծելիս:
Եթե ճարվել՝
ապա փրկել մահամերձին:
Եթե ներվել՝
էլ չվիճե՛լ, էլ չկռվե՛լ:
Եթե սիրվել՝
միայն մեկի՛ց և մե՜կ անգամ...
Ես ուզում եմ, ձեր կարծիքով անհնա՞րը:
Քո՛ղ, այդ դեպքում, կանայք ծնեն առանց ցավի՜,
Երկըրները պատերազմեն, սակայն առանց արյան ծովի՜,
Հրդեհները առանց հրի՜ թող ճարակեն,
Մարդիկ իրար առողջությա՜մբ թող վարակեն:
Թե բարակել է հարկավոր՝
թող բարակի մե՛ջքը կանանց,
Թե տառակեր է հարկավոր՝
թող նա մնա մեզ անճանա՛չ:
Պատարագե՞լ է հարկավոր՝
համերգային մեծ բեմերի՜ց պատարագվի,
ո՛չ թե երգով դագաղ փակվի:
Կոտորակվե՞լ է հարկավոր՝
դպրոցական տետրակներո՛ւմ կոտորակվի,
ո՛չ թե մարդկանց սիրտը ծակվի:
Ւ՞նչ, տրաքվե՜լ է հարկավոր.
թող տրաքվի մանկան փուչիկ-խաղալիքը,
այն էլ եթե անորակ է,
ոչ թե արդար և մեղավոր
մեր մարդկային մոլորակը...

Ես ուզում եմ...
Այն եմ ուզում՝ ինչ ամենքըդ...

----------

Yeghoyan (07.12.2009), Yevuk (25.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

ՂՈՂԱՆՋ ՈՐԲՈՒԹՅԱՆ


Իր ժողովրդի զավակն իսկական`
Ժողովրդի պես ինքն էլ որբ մնաց.
Նա նույնիսկ չկար և մի տարեկան,
Երբ… Մայրը գնաց:

Ա՜խ, եթե գնաց`
Նրա լույս հոգին թող որ համբառնա,
Արժանի դառնա
Իր հավատացած երկնային գահին:

Բայց ինչո՞ւ գնաց Հայոց Թագուհին:

Մնար
Ու ծիծ տար
Իր Սողոմոնի՛ն – մեր Կոմիտասի՜ն:
Մնար
Ու հոգար
Իր մինուճարի՜ - իր որդո՛ւ մասին:

Մնար ու նրան մայրություն աներ.
Հուսահատության, տրտմության պահին
Նրա ճակատի
Ամպերը վաներ,
Նախ` նրա ոտի
Ու հետո` սրտի
Փշերը հաներ:

Մնար, որ հետո,
Շա՛տ ու շատ հետո,
Երբ որդին քայլեց մութ արահետով,
Որ անդարձ եղավ ու եղավ անել,
Թերևըս նա իր մայրական սրտով
Իր մինուճարի
Ու մեր հանճարի
Սև ցավը տաներ…

Մնար, որ նրան մի ողջ ժողովուրդ
“Մեծ մա՛յր” անվաներ,
“վեհամա՜յր” կոչեր.
Մի ողջ ժողովուրդ սուրբ ձեռքը նրա
Իր բերնին տաներ,
Փեշե՜րը պաչեր…

Մնա՛ր… Չմնա՜ց:

Գեթ հայրը մնար…
……Բայց նա էլ գնաց.
Երբ որդին չկար դեռ տաս տարեկան:
Իր ժողովրդի պես նա որբուկ մնաց:
Նա մնաց անտուն, մնաց բնավեր:
-Տո լաճ տնավե՛ր...
Եղավ անդադար, եղավ քնավեր:
-Տո լաճ տնավե՛ր…

Գրկանոց հասակ, վիրավոր սրտիկ,
Աչքերում` արցունք, ճակատին` քրտինք,
Աշնան պաղ քամուն և ձմռան ցրտին
Որբուկն ո՞ւր մնա, որբուկն ո՞ւր գնա,
Որտե՞ղ տաքանա, ո՞ւմ թոնրան շրթին:
-Տո լաճ տնավե՜ր...

Որբուկի սիրտը` ապակի փշուր,
Ա՜խ, դրսից կարմիր – ներսից փուշ մասուր,
Որբը` մոլոր գառ, աշխարքը` մսուր, -
Ո՞վ նայի վրան կամ ո՞վ տա նրան
Մի պատառ ժպիտ, շոյանք մի փշուր:
-Տո լաճ տնավե՜ր…

Դռնեդուռ երգեց – ձայնը` կլկլան,
Բերանն էր կերգեր, աչքերը կուլան:
Դունչիկից կելներ ծխի տակ քուլան,-
Սրտիկն էր էրվում, չէր տեսնում ոչ ոք:
Ցավերն էին փուքս, անձիկն էր քուրան…
-Տո լաճ տնավե՜ր...

Երկու ձիգ տարի նա այսպես պիտի
Ման գա երգելով ու շուրջը դիտի,
Մի հացի հույսով կամ մի հավկիթի,
Միտքը` հազար տեղ, աչքը` մի կետի...
Սկիզբըդ խոց էր, վերջըտ` ո՞վ գիտի…
-Տո լաճ տնավե՜ր…

----------

Անտիգոնե (01.10.2010)

----------


## Mariam1556

_ ՕԴԱՀԱՆ ԶԱՆԳԻ ՏԱԿ



Ձմեռային ինչ–որ թռչուն
Երեկոյի մոտալուտն է օրհնաբարում հիմարաբար՝
Չիմանալով,
Որ վերահաս երեկոյից
Ամե՛ն անգամ քո զգլխիչ հոտն եմ առնում
ԵՎ որ բոլոր թռչունների կանչերի մեջ
Ես ջանում եմ միայն որսալ քո անունի վանկարկումը...

Ձյուն էր տեղում ամբողջ օրը,
Գուցե մի ձյուն համատարած–համազգային
Հեռվից հեռու
Մեզ իրար հետ մի ցանցի մեջ միացնելով։
ԵՎ լռությունն արդեն թրջված–ծանրացած է հիմա այնպես,
Ինչպես որ իմ կոշիկները,
Կամ թերևըս քո վերարկուն։

Ա՜խ, այս ծանր լռությունը։
Ասես մեկի հետաքրքիր ձեռքը հիմա
Այս վիթխարի լռությունն է թաքուն կործել
Կյանքի վրա և աշխարհի՝
Մեծ օդահան զահգի՛ նման.
Կամենում է կարծես փորձել,
Թե վիթխարի այդ օդահան զանգի ներքո
Մեր սիրտն ինչքա՞ն կդիմանա,
Ե՞րբ կճայթի...
Մութը, իբրև լակմուսյան թուղթ, լուլսն է ծծում,
Ձմեռային անտառն ասես պրկախտով է հիվանդացել։
Ինձանից դուրս
Ես փնտրում եմ ինչ–որ մի բան վստահելի,
Որից կառչել կարողանամ,
Ու չեմ գտնում ոչի՛նչ.
Չկա՜ս...
ԵՎ... փնչում եմ ակամայից,
Խուլ փնչում եմ ու հասկանում,
Թե ինչո՞ւ են թռչունները ճտտում այդպես։
Նրանք ճայթում կամ պայթում են
Այս օդահան զանգի ներքո։
Իմ փնչոցը
Այդ միևնույն ճայթումն է հենց՝
Նույն օդահան զանգի ներքո...

Փորձը կարծես ավարտվում է։
ԵՎ ազդարար քամին հիմա կսկսի տալ
Այդ ավարտի ազդանշանն ամենազդու՝
Պրկախտավոր այս անտառը վերածելով ընկնավորի,
Թպրտալով լուսամուտի ու դռան տակ,
Թպրտալով ձների մեջ՝
Ինքը նույնպես մի ընկնավոր...
Խավարն արդեն խորանարդում է ինքն իրեն
Եվ իր սևը խառնակելով ձյան ճերմակին՝
Ստանում է մի գորշություն,
ՈՒ տարածուն կյանքի՛, մարդկա՛նց,
Նույնիսկ մարդու շնչի՜ վրա։
Իսկ երբ նաև գորշանում է շունչը նույնիսկ՝
Սկսում են մարդիկ քնել,
Որ... գույնզգույն երազներով
Ներկեն կյանքի գորշությունը։

Իսկ ես քնել չեմ կամենում։
ԵՎ պտտվող Երկրի վրա,
Ինչպես հսկա խարտաքարի,
Հեսանվում է իմ գիշերը,
Որպեսզի միշտ սրված մնա զգացումը՝
Կտրատելով ա՛յն թաղանթը,
Որով սերը
Վերածվում է շրջանառու սովորության...


15. 03. 64 թ Դիլիջան_

----------

Ուրվական (30.11.2009)

----------


## vigs

Պարապություն(Ձիեր) 1965(կարդում է Խորեն Աբրահամյանը)

----------

Hayazn (27.10.2010), Գուգօ (01.01.2010), Լեո (27.12.2009)

----------


## vigs

Բանաստեղծի բախտը 1961(կարդում է Սոս Սարգսյանը)

----------

Hayazn (27.10.2010), Լեո (27.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Պատահաբար են պատահում կյանքում

----------

Hayazn (27.10.2010), Yeghoyan (21.01.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Գուգօ (01.01.2010), Շինարար (27.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Քո խակ սերը

----------

Hayazn (27.10.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Գուգօ (01.01.2010)

----------


## cold skin

Ես Սևակ այդքան էլ շատ չեմ կարդում , բայց այս արտահայտության մեջ հլը ինչքա՜ն սեր կա.
- Կուչ գալ եմ ուզում քո՛ թևերի տակ…

----------

Անտիգոնե (01.10.2010)

----------


## vaharm

Անտիպ ՍԵՎԱԿԸ

Հունիսի 17-ին Պարույր Սևակի հիշատակի օրն էր: Մեծ գրողի մահից անցել է 38 տարի, սակայն մինչև այսօր անտիպ են մնում նրա բազմաթիվ ստեղծագործությունները, հրապարակ չեն հանվում օրագրությունները, զանազան գրառումներ, նամակներ, այլ ձեռագրեր: Տվյալ դեպքում խոսքն առավելապես վերաբերում է Սևակի վաղ շրջանի գործերին, երբ դեռ նոր-նոր ձևավորվող գրական ճաշակի ու աշխարհընկալման վրա իրենց անխուսափելի կնիքն էին թողնում ժամանակաշրջանի ոգին և սոցռեալիզմի անբեկանելի պահանջները: Սակայն, ինչպես էլ գնահատելու լինենք այդ տարիներին ստեղծված էջերը, դրանք սևակյան ժառանգության բաղկացուցիչներն են, առանց որոնց անհնար պիտի լինի ունենալ այն տեսանելի հանրագումարը, ինչն իր մեջ կներառի անցած ճանապարհի բոլոր փուլերը:
Ստորև ներկայացնում ենք Պարույր Սևակի երկու անծանոթ բանաստեղծությունները, որոնք արտացոլում են, այսպես կոչված, «Սառը պատերազմ»-ի տարիները, երբ Խորհրդային միության ու Արևմուտքի առճակատումը թևակոխել էր նոր փուլ, երբ նույնիսկ կոմիտասյան թեման (ինչպես Սևակի օրինակում է) պիտի շաղկապվեր միջազգային իրավիճակի հետ:

ՀՈՎԻԿ ՉԱՐԽՉՅԱՆ

«ՆՈՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆԸ» ՈՐՈՆՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ

Թյուրքիայի մինիստրների խորհուրդը թույլ է տվել ամերիկյան «արշավախմբին» Արարատ լեռան վրա որոնել «Նոյան տապանի
մնացորդները»:
(թերթերից)

Նորից «արշավախումբ»,
Եվ այս անգամ դեպի կատարները Մասսի...
Սակայն ծանոթ է աշխարհը «տուրիստներին» ամերիկյան.
Այդպես, նրանք առած օդանավեր,
Առած տանկ ու ական,
Կատարների վրա Ոլիմպոսի
Որոնում են նյութեր հին հունական
«Հովվերգության» մասին,
Որոնում են, սակայն...
Ահավասիկ
Հունաստանը փեղկված երկու մասի1,
Ազատության ոգին, մարտիկները նրա
Ապաստանած Գրամոսի2
Քարափներին խորունկ ու ժայռերի վրա...
Իտալիայում նրանք, այդ «տուրիստները» նույն՝
Արձանն են «որոնում»
Առասպելի Ռոմոս- Ռոմուլոսի:
Եվ ինչ,
Տոլիատին3 է վիրավորվում ծանր և մահացու
Ու ժառանգորդները Կրասոսի,-
Ծանոթ առասպելին ճիշտ հակառակ,-
Գայլի նման երկրի, մարդկանց հյութն է ծծում:

«Անմեղ տուրիստներին» այդ բարբարոս
Որտեղ դու չես ճարի.
Չինաստան ու Չիլի, Վիետնամ ու Բիրմա
Ճամփորդում են նրանք միշտ նույն ուղեգրով՝
«Ալպյան ցուպի» վրա լպիրշ ռեկլամով
Գրած նույն դեվիզը-
դոլար,
բիզնես,
ֆիրմա:
... Մի նոր «տուրիստական արշավախումբ» հիմա,
Եվ այս անգամ դեպի կատարները Մասսի:
Վերստին մարդկային արյունի մեջ
Լողանալու հարմար այս առիթի համար
Անզուսպ խնդությունից բարբարոսի
Համիդն անշուշտ շիրմում շուռ է եկել հիմա...
Բայց ոչ: Ոչ, արյունից,
Պատերազմից չէ, որ մենք ուզում ենք խոսել:
Խաղաղությունն է մեր խորհրդանիշն այսօր
Եվ նշանաբանը ապագայի:
Թող որ արհեստական ներվայնությամբ հոսեն
Իրերն ու պակտերը Ատլանտական,
Բայց հողագունդը մեր, գլոբուսը, սակայն,
(Որ պատկերանում է անդրօվկիանոսյան քեռիներին
Իբրև ակցիաներով,
ակտիվներով,
ոսկով լեցուն տակառ),
Զարդարվել է այսօր նոր գույներով,
Եվ աղավնին ճերմակ,
Կտցին խաղաղության ընձյուղն ու ծիլը նոր,
Սավառնում է հիմա երկրագնդի բոլոր գոտիներով:
Աղավնին այդ ճերմակ, բայց ոչ ելած
Տապանից այն չեղյալ,
Այլ ափերից Օբի և Վոլգայի:

Խաղաղությունն է մեր խորհրդանիշն այսօր
Եվ նշանաբանն ապագայի:
Սակայն եթե փորձեն...
Այնժամ- Ստալինգրադը վկա-
Կելնենք ոչ միայն մենք՝
երկրագնդի
Միլիարդավոր բանակը հասարակ մարդկանց.
Կելնեն և ծովերն իրենց խոր անդունդից,
Կելնեն օվկիանները
Եվ կջրհեղեղեն դաժանորեն դաժան...
Եվ չի փրկի այնժամ
Անգամ առասպելի Նոյան տապանը ձեզ,
Չի գտնվի այնժամ աշխարհում ոչ մի լեռ,
Որ ապաստան տա իր կատարին
Խարխլված ու փլուզված ձեր տապանին:

Չի ճարվի աշխարհում և ոչ մի լեռ,
Չհիշելով արդեն Արարատին,
Արարատին տանջված, բայց և տոկուն,
Որ Մոմբլանի, Անդի, Վեզուվի4 հետ
Պահում է ձեզ համար
Վրեժից կարծրացած իր ընդերքում
Հրաբխի վերջին իր ժայթքումները դեռ...»:
1949 թ. օգոստոս

ԵՐԳԻ ՎԱՐՊԵՏԻՆ

....Երբ հարգում են հիշատակը հանգուցյալի՝
Ընդունված է չանդրադառնալ։ Սակայն ինչպե՞ս, ինչպես լռե՞լ,
Երբ բովանդակ զարհուրանքը մոտ անցյալի
Կամենում են երկրի վրա նորից փռել,
Կամենում են կրկին հանել հրապարակ,
Լույս ընծայել նոր վարիանտով, հավելվածով արյունալի,
Կամենում են նորից նրանք,
Որոնք ձայնը կախարդական քո քնարի
Խլացրին բիրտ խուժանի քրքիջի մեջ...

Հոկտեմբերը մեզ առհավետ փրկեց մահվան ճիրաններից:
Ավանդական մեր դաշտերում հնչեց նորից
Քո «Հորովելը» քաղցրալուր,
Պտղավորվեց «Ծիրանի ծառը» քաղցրանուշ,
Եվ «Անտունին» քո հանճարեղ,
Սրտակեղեք ծանոթ երգը «տնավարի»,
Թովիչ դարձավ էլ ավելի՝
Դադարելով կյանք լինելուց
Եվ մնալով լոկ իբրև երգ,
Լոկ եղանակ չնաշխարհիկ:

Բայց աշխարհին
Սպառնում են այսօր նորից կոտորածով:
Ատլանտյանով դեպի Բոսֆոր, Մարմարա ծով,
Թավալվում է մի մութ ալիք:
Հոխորտանքով ամոթալի՝
Յաթաղանն են փոխարինում ատոմային արկով նրանք,
Ենիչերին՝ էքսպերտով,
Կավե բերդը՝ «Թռչող բերդով»,
Եվ մահիկը՝ արշավանքով խաչակրաց:
Սակայն մարդն իր դարավոր խաչը կրած
Շպրտել է արդեն մի կողմ՝ Չինաստանից
Մինչև Վարշավ և Վարշավից մինչև Աթենք...
Եվ թող հիմա «Հորովելը» քո հանճարեղ
Թող որ փռվի մեր արտերին,
Իբրև սիմվոլ խաղաղության,
Իբրև բարիք,
Իբրև ցորեն:
Թող փառավոր կվարտետդ քո համբավը հեռուն տանի:
Մենք հանգիստ ենք վաղվա հանդեպ.
Հին աշխարհի պատառոտվող խավարի դեմ՝
Մեր երկիրը «քելեր- ցոլեր»:
1949 թ. սեպտեմբեր

1. Նկատի ունի 1945-49 թթ Հունաստանում ծայր առած քաղաքացիական պատերազմը:
2. Բնակավայր Էգեյան ծովի ափին, քաղաքացիական կռիվների օջախներից մեկը:
3. Պալմիրո Տոլյատի (1893-1964)- Իտալիայի կոմունիստների առաջնորդը: Վիրավորվել է 1948 թ. իր դեմ կատարված մահափորձի հետևանքով:
4. Գործող հրաբուխներ:

----------


## vaharm

3. Այո՛, ես կողմնակից եմ մեծ գաղափարներով հագեցած, ինտելեկտուալ կշիռ ունեցող բանաստեղծության, որով հեշտությամբ չպիտի մոռանանք, որ կենդանական աշխարհի ցուցակի մեջ մենք կոչվում ենք հոմո-սափիենս, մեծ բանական կենդանի ենք: Ինչքան էլ պոեզիան լինի հակոտնյա գիտություն, ինչքան էլ դա համարվի մարդու ոչ թե իմացական աշխարհի, այլ զգացմունքային աշխարհի արտահայտություն, այնուհանդերձ չպիտի մոռանանք, որ մեր զգացմունքն էլ բանական է, և մեր ամենաթաքուն, տակավին չըմբռնված հույզերի ու զգացմունքների մեջ մշտապես ներկա է մեր միտքը: Այս չափով էլ բանաստեղծության գաղափարայնությունը, բանաստեղծության մտավոր լիցքն ինձ համար ունի վճռական կշիռ: Վկա՝ համաշխարհային ողջ պոեզիան, այդ թվում նաև այն Սայաթ-Նովան, որով սկսեցինք մեր զրույցը: 200 տարվա ընթացքում մարդկությունը գաղափարապես զարգացել է այնպես, որ Սայաթ-Նովայի արտահայտած և պաշտպանած գաղափարների մի զգալի մասն այսօր մեզ համար հնացած են բացարձակապես, և այդ այն դեպքում, երբ նրա արտահայտած մարդկային հույզերն ու ապրումները, երբ նրա հոգեկան խռովքը լիապես թարգմանում է մեզ՝ XX դարի քաղաքացիներիս:
Ինտելեկտուալ պոեզիայի անունից խոսողները չպիտի մոռանան նաև այս հանգամանքը, որը, ճիշտն ասած, ոչ թե հանգամանք է, այլ արվեստի էությունն է: Ուրեմն, եթե ճիշտ է, որ այն ամենը, ինչ կարելի է գրել վեպով կամ օչերկով, բանաստեղծություն չէ, ապա ճիշտ է, որ պոեզիա չէ այն ամենը, ինչը կարելի է կարդալ այս կամ այն մենագրության, հոդվածի կամ գիտապոպուլյար շարադրանքի մեջ: Մի բան, որ այնքան նկատելի է, այսպես կոչված, ինտելեկտուալ պոեզիայի մեջ: Հիշեցնեմ, որ այն դարը (XVIII), որի ծնունդն էր Սայաթ-Նովան և որը մարդկության լավագույն դարերից մեկն է, բանականության և լուսավորիչների դարը, մեզ կտակելով անգնահատելի ժառանգություն, զարմանալիորեն շատ քիչ բան տվեց բանաստեղծության մեջ: Եկեք չվախենանք հիշելու այնպիսի վիթխարի մարդկանց, որպիսիք են, ասենք, Վոլտերն ու Լոմոնոսովը, իսկական գիգանտներ, որոնց պոեզիան իրենց վիթխարի գործունեության ամենաթույլ տեղն է: Բնական է, որ այսքանից հետո պոեզիայի ժանրերից ամենից մնայունը, ինչպես ցույց է տալիս համաշխարհային գրականությունը, բանաստեղծությունն է: Ահավասիկ, մի այնպիսի հանճար, ինչպիսին է Ֆիրդուսին՝ իր «Շահնամեով»: Մարդկային տիտանական աշխատանքի մի արդյունք և նրա կողքին՝ իր ժամանակակից Խայամը՝ իր փոքրիկ քառյակներով. մեզ համար` նրանցից հազար տարի հետո ապրողներիս համար, ո՞րն է ավելի մնայուն, կենդանի, ընթերցվող Ֆիրդուսու բազմահատոր «Շահնամե՞ն», թե՞ Խայամի փոքր հատորյակը: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, պոեզիայի մնայունության մասին դատելիս ապագան զրկված է մեզ օգնելու հնարավորությունից: Ոչ մի մարգարե չի կարող ասել, թե ի՞նչ է լինելու 100 տարի հետո: Այստեղ մեր լավագույն խորհրդատուն կարող է լինել անցյալը, որը, կարծում եմ հազարավոր օրինակներով ապացուցում է զուտ լիրիկական և փիլիսոփայական բանաստեղծության առավելությունը պատմողականի և նկարագրականի հանդեպ: 


4. Թվում է, թե այս հարցին պատասխանելը ամենից հեշտն է, որովհետև ես որոշակի նախասիրությունների բանաստեղծ եմ և անկարելի է, որ չունենամ իմ ամենից մոտիկ բանաստեղծները, բայց հարցի դժվարությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես դեղձ էլ եմ սիրում, խաղող էլ, մանդարին էլ: Ինձ շատ ու շատ կողմերով մոտիկ է, օրինակ, լիտվական բանաստեղծ Մեժելայտիսը, ռուս նորագույն բանաստեղծներից ամենից շատ հավանում եմ Անդրեյ Վոզնեսենսկուն: Մեժելայտիսի մեջ, օրինակ, ինձ դուր է գալիս նրա անկաշկանդությունն ու փիլիսոփայական այն հայացքը, որով նա նայում է կյանքին ու մարդուն:
Ես այսօր շատ երկար խոսեցի պոեզիայի այն տեսակի մասին, որը կապում եմ հոգի բառի հետ: Ինձ թվում է, որ այդ ուղղությամբ ամենից շատ տառապում և արդյունքի է հասնում Անդրեյ Վոզնեսենսկին:
Քաղաքակրթության ներկա էտապում մենք կանգնած ենք պարադոքսալ վիճակի առջև: Մի կողմից, երկրագունդն այնքան է փոքրացել, որ կարծես թե լինի իսկապես գլոբուս, կրճատվել են տարածությունները: Մոսկվայից Նյու Յորք գնալու և վերադառնալու վրա մենք ծախսում ենք ավելի քիչ ժամանակ, քան կծախսեին մեր հայրերը Մոսկվայից Լենինգրադ գնալու համար: Ռադիոն և հեռուստացույցը մայրցամաքները մոտեցրել են այնքան, որ կարծես թե դարձել են դրկիցներ: Ոչ մի ժամանակ մարդիկ այնքան կապված չեն եղել, որքան հիմա, բայց, մյուս կողմից, քաղաքակրթության նույն բարիքները մեզ գամել են մեր տներին՝ մեզ դարձնելով մի տեսակ մենատնտես: Աշխարհ տեսնելու փոխարեն մենք կարող ենք նայել կինոնկար, ըստ որում, մեր սեփական տանը, մեր սեփական հեռուստացույցի առջև:
Գնացք նստելու ու հարյուրավոր մարդկանց հետ կամա թե ակամա ծանոթանալու փոխարեն` մենք օգտվում ենք ինքնաթիռի ծառայությունից, որի մեջ իրար անուն հարցնելու ժամանակ էլ չենք գտնում: Այս չափով էլ մենք հետզհետե ավելի ենք առանձնանում մեր շրջապատից: Ստացվում է այնպես, որ ոչ մի ժամանակ մենք այնքան միասին չենք եղել և միաժամանակ՝ այնքան առանձնացած: Այսպիսի պայմաններում մեր հոգեկան տվայտանքների և մեր խորունկ խոհերի ու ապրումների լավագույն թարգմանը կարող է լինել մարդկային քաղաքակրթության ամենահին միջոցներից մեկը՝ պոեզիան: Բառերն էլ շատ գործածելուց մաշվում են, հաճախ նույնիսկ զրկվում են իրենց վսեմ նշանակությունից: Այդպիսի բառերից մեկն է՝ խաղաղություն: Բայց իսկապես էլ, մեր դարաշրջանում ավելի քան երբևէ, խաղաղությունը ձեռք է բերում ճակատագրական նշանակություն: Աշխարհի ամենամեծ նվաճողներն էլ անցյալ դարերում իրենց արծարծած պատերազմներով սպառնացել են երկրագնդի այս կամ այն մասին միայն: Մենք հիմա ապրում ենք մի այնպիսի, իսկապես էլ, անհանգիստ դարում, տեխնիկայի զարգացման այնպիսի մի փուլում, երբ պատերազմի վտանգը իսկապես էլ հավասարվում է մարդկության քաղաքակրթության կործանման վտանգին: Այստեղ է, որ մենք՝ բանաստեղծության սպասավորներս, ստանում ենք մի բոլորովին նոր պաշտոն: Իմ խորին համոզումով, բանաստեղծ և դիվանագետ հասկացությունները ոխերիմ թշնամիներ են: Բայց կա դիվանագիտության մի տեսակ, որն այդ յանուսյան բառին տալիս է սրբազան նշանակություն: Խոսքս հոգու դիվանագետների մասին է: Ինձ թվում է, որ մենք` այս անհանգիստ դարի բանաստեղծներս, մեր արվեստով պիտի կոտրենք հենց այդ դարը՝ վարելով հոգեկան մի բանակցություն, որի հիմնական նպատակն է ոչ թե թաքուն պատերազմ վարելը, մի բան, որ հատուկ է, այսպես կոչված, կլասիկ դիվանագիտությանը, այլ այդ պատերազմը հետաձգել այնպիսի մի անորոշ ժամանակով, որ հավիտյան է կոչվում: Հայտնի է, որ աստվածաշնչյան ժամանակներում, ինչպես նաև հին Հունաստանում կային հատուկ ամիսներ, երբ ամենակատաղի պատերազմն անգամ դադարում էր, ինչպես, օրինակ, ուխտագնացության և օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանակ: Մենք՝ բանաստեղծներս, որ հավերժական ուխտավորներ ենք սիրո և բարության, մենք, որ դարավոր կրողներն ենք օլիմպիական ջահի, պիտի անենք մեզնից կախված ամեն բան, որպեսզի տարին իր 12 ամիսներով դառնա խաղաղության:
Կա՞ ավելի վսեմ ծառայություն, քան ասածս: Չեմ կարող չավելացնել նաև, որ ինձ համար` իբրև մի ժողովրդի զավակի, որ թերևս ամենից շատ վտանգված ժողովուրդն է եղել դարերով, խաղաղությունը բառ չէ, այլ գոյության պայման:

ՙՙԳիտության աշխարհում՚՚ ամսագիր

----------


## vaharm

2. Ինչպես հայտնի է, վերջին տարիներին պոեմի ժանրը առիթ տվեց լուրջ խոսակցությունների: Հիշենք թեկուզ այն բանավեճը, որ մղվեց «Լիտերատուրնայա գազետայի» էջերում, դա անկասկած ժամանակին էր և բնական: Պոեմն` իբրև ժանր, ինչ-որ չափով կապ ունի արձակի հետ: Եթե կարելի է ասել՝ նա մի տեսակ միջանկյալ օղակ է արձակի և պոեզիայի միջև: Համենայն դեպս, համաշխարհային գրականության նշանավոր պոեմների մեծ մասն այդ են ապացուցում: Բայց իմ խորին համոզումով ճշմարիտ պոեզիան ոչ միայն գրական սեռ է այդ բառի ՐՏՊ իմաստով, այլ նաև տՏս իմաստով: Պոեզիայի և պրոզայի տարբերությունը արտաքին չէ, այլ ներքին: Այսինքն պոեզիան պրոզայից տարբերվում է ոչ միայն այն բանով, որ գրվում է ոտանավորով և հանգավորումով, այլ ճշմարիտ պոեզիան պոեզիա է նաև առանց այդ հանգի ու չափի: Ինչպես գիտեք, հիմա մոդա է դարձել, կանայք էլ են շալվար հագնում, բայց դրանից, ինչպես հայտնի է, չի փոխվում նրանց սեռը: Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև պոեզիայի մասին: Շալվար հագած որևէ օչերկ, որևէ վիպակային սյուժե չի կարող փոխել իր սեռը:
(Գրել «Անլռելի զանգակատան» մասին)
Այդ իմաստով էլ ես պոեզիա չեմ համարում այն ամենը, ինչ հնարավոր է գրել արձակով: Մանավանդ հիմա, երբ մենք ունենք դասական պոեզիայի մի այնպիսի հարստություն, մանավանդ հիմա, երբ ինքը արձակը հասել է մարդկային զգացումների և հոգեբանական նյուանսների արտահայտման այնպիսի նրբության ու խորության, երբ լրջորեն խոսվում է վեպի մահացման մասին, նստել և չափածո դարձնել մի սյուժե, որը ոչնչով չէր տուժի, եթե գրվեր արձակ, ես պարզապես համարում եմ անախրոնիզմ և աշխատանքի վատնում: Անձամբ ես` իբրև ընթերցող, մեծագույն դժվարությամբ եմ կարդում այն բոլոր պոեմները, որոնք պատմողական են և նկարագրական, ու ես` իբրև բանաստեղծ, նմանօրինակ պոեմները համարում եմ պարզապես շալվարավոր կանայք:
Գալով այն հարցին, թե բանաստեղծության ժանրերից որն եմ համարում մնայուն, ապա պետք է ասեմ, որ այս հարցի պատասխանն էլ ակամա կապվում է պոեմի ժանրի հետ: Գրականության պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ամենից շատ և ամենից շուտ հնանում է կոնկրետ սյուժեն: Սայաթ-Նովայից 600 տարի առաջ ապրում էր մի հայ, որին շատ բաներով կարող ենք համարել մեր նախահայր: Խոսքը Ներսես Շնորհալու մասին է: Նա լինելով հայ կաթողիկոս, միաժամանակ, մեծ բանաստեղծ էր, մեծ երգիչ, կոմպոզիտոր և երաժիշտ: Դարեր շարունակ նրա գլուխգործոցը համարվել է «Ողբ Եդեսիոյ» պոեմը, մի հսկայական գործ, որը գրվել է մեկ հանգով: Պոեմն ունի կոնկրետ սյուժե, գրվել է Եդեսիա հայկական քաղաքի կործանման առթիվ: Շնորհալուց մեզ հասել են նաև բազմաթիվ փոքրիկ բանաստեղծություններ, հոգևոր երգերի տեքստեր, որոնք ոչ իր ժամանակ, ոչ էլ հետագայում երբևէ չեն համարվել ու չեն էլ կարող համարվել գլուխգործոց: Բայց ահա այսօր մենք՝ Շնորհալու մեծ երկրպագուներս, միաբերան կարող ենք հաստատել, որ Շնորհալու գլուխգործոցը կարդում են միայն նրանք, ովքեր պիտի քննություն տան բանասիրական ֆակուլտետում: Ընթերցողի համար բնավ հետաքրքրական չէ, թե որտե՞ղ է այդ Եդեսիա քաղաքը, ե՞րբ է կործանվել, ինչու՞ է կործանվել: Կոնկրետ պատմական սյուժեն, հեռանալով մեզանից, դադարել է մեզ հետաքրքրելուց: Այդպես նաև այն բոլոր պոեմների հետ, որոնք կապված են եղել կոնկրետ պատմական, նկարագրական իրադարձությունների հետ՝ գրված Շնորհալու ժամանակներից մինչև կոլխոզշարժման ժամանակները: Մինչդեռ նույն Շնորհալու փոքրիկ երգերը այսօր բոլորիս աչքին թվում են մի-մի գլուխգործոց, որոնք երգվում են, անգիր արտասանվում, և իրենց թարմությունը, կասկած չունեմ, չեն կորցնելու այսուհետև: Դրանք ներբողներ են լույսի, դրանք հայցեր են, հոգու ճիչեր՝ ուղղված առ Աստված, որոնց այսօր մենք չենք հավատում, բայց չէ՞ որ հավատում ենք ինքներս մեզ: Այստեղ արդեն կարևորը ոչ թե հասցեատերն է, այլ հոգեկան այն ճիչը, որը երբեք չի հնանում ու չի հնանալու, քանի մենք մարդ ենք: Եվ քանի որ խոսքը հասավ հոգու մասին, ապա ես չեմ կարող չասել, որ իմ ըմբռնումով ժամանակակից բանաստեղծությունը բնորոշելու համար այսօր հոգի բառը ես համարում եմ վճռական: Դարեր շարունակ բանաստեղծությունը կապել են սրտին, համեմատել երգի հետ ու երգ էլ կոչել: Եվ ճիշտ են արել, բայց սրտից ու գլխից բացի մենք ունենք ևս մի բան, որ ժամադրավայրն է այդ երկուսի և կոչվում է հոգի կամ ոգի: Արդի բանաստեղծությունը ընդհանուր ուրվագծով (և ճիշտ բանաստեղծությունն առհասարակ և միշտ) վեր է սիրտ կոչվածից և ավելին է երգ կոչվածից: Սիրտ ունենալը քիչ է, սիրելի բարեկամներս, հարկավոր է նաև հոգի ունենալ: Եվ ասածս արտառոց նորություն մի՛ համարեք: Այս «նոր»ությունը շատ լավ հասկացել էին տակավին հին հնդիկներն ու քրիստոնյաները՝ մարդկային անմահությունը հեղյուսելով ոչ թե սրտի տեղափոխության, այլ հոգու այլակերպության վրա:
Մենք (բազմադարյան մարդկությունը) լի և առատ ենք սրտառուչ խոսքերով, ուրեմն և՝ մի քիչ էլ կուշտ ենք: Այժմ արդեն մենք առավել կարիք ունենք այդ հոգու դիալեկտիկային, ավելի, քան սրտալի զեղմանը, որը (այդ սրտի զեղումը) հիմքն է նախնական արվեստի, բայց ոչ երբեք՝ զարգացած արվեստի: Դրանով (սրտալի զեղմամբ) բանաստեղծությունը ոչ թե վերջանում է, այլ սկսվում է միայն, ինչպես որ երաժշտական ստեղծագործության մեջ էլ երգը երկուշաբթին է միայն, և ոչ թե շաբաթը:
Այդ պատճառով էլ արդի բանաստեղծության հիմնական տիպարը, երաժշտական տերմինով ասած, ես համարում եմ ոչ թե երգային մտածողությունը, այլ համանվագայինը (սիմֆոնիզմը): Ոչ թե մենաձայնությունը, այլ բազմաձայնությունը: Եվ սիմֆոնիզմ ու բազմաձայնություն ասելիս` ես չեմ ենթադրում անպատճառ սիմֆոնիա (պոեմ) կամ երգչախումբ (դրամատիկական պոեմ): Սիմֆոնիզմ և բազմաձայնություն՝ նույնիսկ 10-15 տողանոց բանաստեղծության մեջ: Ոչ թե մի երգ, որի եղանակը վերջանում է առաջին իսկ տնով (հետագա տների խոսքերն են փոխվում, իսկ եղանակն ու կրկներգը մնում են նույնը), այլ մի երգ, որի յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ տունը նախորդ տան եղանակը փոփոխակում ու զարգանում է բոլորովին այլ ձևերով: Իսկ սիմֆոնիկ զարգացած երաժշտությունը ոչ թե բացառում, այլ ենթադրում է նաև այն, ինչ կոչվում է դիսոնանս, որ բանաստեղծության տիտղոսավոր և անտիտղոս գնահատողները հաճախ կոչում են «կոպիտ տեղեր» կամ «արձակայնություն»: Եկեք երաժիշտներին չծիծաղեցնենք մեզ վրա, դիսոնանսը երաժշտության ու երաժշտի թուլությունը չէ կամ անզորությունը, այլ ուժն է ու կարողությունը: Եվ անհամեստություն կհամարվի, եթե ասեմ, որ այսօրվա մարդը առավել բարդ կառուցվածք ունի, քան Դանեմարքայի արքայազնը: Այդ դեպքում արտահայտվեմ ավելի համեստ. մի՞թե մենք ավելի բարդ չենք, քան նույն այդ արքայազնի զրուցակիցները՝ գերեզմանափորը կամ խեղկատակը: Գոնե պիտի ամաչել այդ գերեզմանափորից ու խեղկատակից և 20-րդ դարի բանաստեղծությունը չըմբռնել իբրև խաղիկ-ջանգյուլումների բազմահարկություն: Խորալներ են ղողանջում մեր հոգում, իսկ մեզ ուզում են հաճույք պատճառել ճաշարանային նվագախմբով: Ռեքվիեմների կարիքն է մեզ տանջում, իսկ մեզ խորհուրդ են տալիս գնալ պարային հրապարակ: Սիմֆոնիաների են ծարավի մեր ականջները, իսկ մեր նույն այդ ականջները քաշում են հենց այդ պատճառով և, ականջներից քաշելով, ստիպում լսել հովվական այն շվին, որ ընդամենը երկու ծակ ունի՝ մեկի անունը՝ «հույզ», մյուսի անունը՝ «սիրտ»: 
Վաղուց է եկել ժամանակը մտածող-մտավորական- իմացականությամբ լեցուն հերոսի՝ լինի դա քնարական հերոս, թե հերոս վեպ ու վիպակի: Ու եթե այդպես դատենք՝ արժե՞ արդյոք այնքան շատ խոսել ժողովրդական բանահյուսությունից օգտվելու, դա մշակելու-վերամշակելու անհրաժեշտության մասին: Բանահյուսությունն ունի իր անկրկնելի հմայքն ու հարստությունը: Եվ ամեն ազգի գրող էլ, ծնվելով ու մինչև մեռնելը, օգտվում է դրանից` ինչպես օդից: Բայց չմոռանանք նաև, որ բանահյուսությունն այլևս չի զարգանում, որովհետև չի կարողանում (անեկդոտները չհաշված): Ու եթե դեռ զարգացող բանահյուսություն կա, այդ էլ միայն հետամնաց ազգերի մեջ:
Արդ՝ հարաբերականության տեսության աղը ծամած, քվանտային տեսությունը համտեսած, կիբեռնետիկայով կոկորդը ողողած ընթերցողիս և ընթերցողիդ ինչպե՞ս պիտի հոգեպես գոհացնես քո ֆոլկլորային մտածելակերպով: Գրականությունը երգի ու պարի ազգային անսամբլ չէ, ոչ էլ համերգային դահլիճներում օր ու գիշեր ելույթ են ունենում նմանատիպ անսամբլները միայն:
Ինքնին հասկանալի է, որ եթե ես՝ իբրև ընթերցող, չեմ բավարարվում սրտառուչ զեղումներով և պահանջը ունեմ հոգեկան կերակուրի, ուրեմն և՝ չեմ կարող լրջորեն պոեմ համարել այն, ինչ կոչվում է կոնկրետ սյուժետային բանաստեղծություն: Ինձ բնավ չի հետաքրքրում, թե Վորոնեժ կամ մեկ այլ քաղաքում անձրևոտ թե արևոտ մի եղանակի ո՞վ էր քայլում, ու՞մ հանդիպեց և ինչո՞վ վերջացավ նրանց հանդիպումը: Հիշենք, որ պոեզիայի բազմադարյան սիմվոլը եղել է ոչ թե …-ը կամ կրիան, այլ պեգասը, որը միայն ձի չէր, այլև թևավոր ձի: Ուստի և` պոեզիան չի կարող լինել գետնատարած, գետնահուպ, նա պետք է լինի հրեղեն ձի, որը ոտները գետնին չի դիպցնում: Ուստի և` այլևս տարածականը չէ նրա մեծության չափանիշը, այլ մխվածք կամ սլացք. այլևս պետք է լինել ոչ թե երկրաչափ կամ աշխարհագրագետ, այլ երկրաբան կամ օդաչու, ոչ թե փռվել, լճանալ, այլ մտնել տուրբին՝ ջրի պես կամ գազի նման, հետազոտել մութը` լինի դա մթնոլորտ կամ ընդերք, միևնույն է: Այլ կերպ և մասամբ կրկնելով ասածը` պետք է մտնել ոգու ոլորտները, շահագործել հոգու հարստությունը: Այսինքն՝ նորից ու նորից հիշել, որ մեր մասնագիտության սիմվոլը հրեղեն ձին էր:
Այսքան կողմնակից լինելով ձիուն՝ հարկ եմ համարում նշել, որ ես ոխերիմ թշնամին եմ նրա մեկ հատկության: Ինչպես հայտնի է, նա ճանճեր քշելու համար անում է գլխի մի շարժում միայն, վերևից ներքև, որի թարգմանությունը մարդկային լեզվով կոչվում է՝ այո: Բանաստեղծն ամեն բան կարող է լինել, բայց ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում և բոլոր հարցերին այո պատասխանող: Իմ կարծիքով, դա ցինիզմի վատթարագույն տեսակն է:

(շարունակելի)

----------


## vaharm

*«ՈՉ ԹԵ ՍՐՏԻ ՏԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԱՅԼ ՀՈԳՈՒ ԱՅԼԱԿԵՐՊՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ»*Պարույր Սևակի գրական ժառանգության անբաժանելի մասն են կազմում նրա գրականագիտական ուսումնասիրությունները, հրապարակախոսական ելույթներն ու հոդվածները: Այդ էջերում է, որ բանաստեղծը մատուցել է պոեզիայի արդիական պահանջների ու խնդիրների մասին իր մտքերն ու դատողությունները` սահմանելով այն հավատամք-բանաձևը, որն ուղենիշ պիտի դառնար նաև 1970-80- ականների գրական սերնդի համար: Չմերժելով դասական ավանդները և դրանց ժառանգման անհրաժեշտությունը` գրողը միևնույն ժամանակ կարևորում էր նոր ձևերի, արտահայտչամիջոցների և լեզվամտածողության դավանումը, ինչը պիտի հանգեցներ պոեզիայում որակական աստիճանի փոփոխմանը` հօգուտ գեղարվեստական խոսքի ու մտքի ինքնատիպության:
Գրավոր երկերի հետ մեկտեղ հայտնի են նաև Պ. Սևակի բազմաթիվ բանավոր ելույթներ, որոնք տարբեր տարիներին հնչել են հեռուստա և ռադիոեթերներից: Մի քանիսը վերջին շրջանում հրապարակվեցին: Սակայն մեծ թվով ձայնագրություններ ու հարցազրույցներ այդպես էլ մնում են անհայտ կամ մոռացված: Դրանց որոնման և ներկայացման անհրաժեշտությունը պայմանավորվում է ոչ միայն բանաստեղծի ստեղծագործական ժառանգության ամբողջականությունն ապահովելու պահանջով, այլ նաև բացակա նյութերի արժևորմամբ, մի էական հանգամանք, ինչն անվիճելիորեն կարող է հաստատվել ստորև հրապարակվող վավերագրով:
1968 թ. հուլիսի 12-ին, երեկոյան ժամը 20.40-ին ռադիոյով եթեր է հեռարձակվել հարցազրույց Պարույր Սևակի հետ: Հաղորդման հեղինակն էր Կ. Քալանթարը: Այն տևել է 20 րոպե: Ձայնագրությունը, ցավոք, դեռ չի գտնվել: Սակայն Հայաստանի ազգային արխիվում` ՀՍՍՀ Մինիստրների Սովետի ռադիոհաղորդումների և հեռուստատեսության Պետական Կոմիտեի գրական հաղորդումների խմբագրությանը վերաբերող թղթապանակներում պահպանվում է այդ զրույցի սղագրությունը (ֆոնդ 191, ցուցակ 5, գործ 495): Շարադրանքը թույլ է տալիս կարծել, որ Սևակը նախապես ծանոթացել է հարցաշարին և ըստ այդմ էլ գրառել է իր պատասխանները: Այնուհետև, մեքենագրված էջերի վրա նա ձեռագիր ուղղումներ է կատարել: Բացի այդ, մի քանի նշումներից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ զրույցի ընթացքում եղել է նաև բանաստեղծի, այսպես կոչված, ազատ խոսքը, ինչը տեղ չի գտել սղագրության մեջ: Հարցերը բացակայում են, թեև պատասխաններից տրամաբանորեն հնարավոր է կռահել դրանց բովանդակությունը:
Ռադիոհաղորդման մտահղացման առիթ են հանդիսացել Սևակի բանասիրական ուսումնասիրությունները: Ինչպես հայտնի է, նա 1967 թ.հունիսի 27-ին պաշտպանել էր թեկնածուական ատենախոսություն` ներկայացնելով «Սայաթ-Նովա» մենագրությունը: Սակայն զրույցը շատ ավելի ընդգրկուն և տարողունակ է դուրս եկել, քան սկզբնական գաղափարն էր:
Հրապարակվում է առաջին անգամ:
*ՀՈՎԻԿ ՉԱՐԽՉՅԱՆ*


1.	Իսկապես էլ, ես իմ թեկնածուական դիսերտացիայի նյութն ընտրել եմ Սայաթ-Նովայի ստեղծագործությունը, և աշխատանքն սկսվեց այնպիսի ծավալով ու խորությամբ, որ ի պատասխան իմ հայցի, Գրական ինստիտուտի գիտական խորհուրդը որոշեց այդ աշխատության դիմաց ինձ տալ բանասիրական գիտությունների դոկտորի կոչում: Անգլիացի գրող Կիպրիները իր նշանավոր բանաստեղծություններից մեկում ասել է, որ Արևելքը Արևելք է, Արևմուտքը` Արևմուտք, և նրանք երբեք չեն հանդիպելու: Անգլիացի գրողի այս կարծիքը, հիմնականում սխալ լինելով, մի որոշ չափով նաև ճիշտ է: Եթե նկատի ունենանք այնպիսի անհատականությունների, որպիսին է Սայաթ-Նովան: Իսկապես էլ, եվրոպական գրականության մեջ դժվար թե հնարավոր լինի ցույց տալ այնպիսի մի բանաստեղծի, որը միաժամանակ ստեղծագործած լինի երեք լեզուներով և ստեղծագործած այնպես, որ համարվի այդ ժողովուրդների մեծ բանաստեղծ. միաժամանակ չմոռանանք, որ այդ անձը սքանչելի կոմպոզիտոր էր, երգիչ և երաժիշտ, որը ոչ միայն գրում էր, այլ իր գրածը եղանակավորում, երգում ու նվագակցում: Չենք կարող մեզ թույլ չտալ ասելու, որ երևի միայն Արևելքի շքեղ բնությունը կարող է նմանօրինակ «խաղ» խաղալ մեկի հետ: Ահա թե ով է Սայաթ-Նովան: Բայց, միաժամանակ, հարկ եմ համարում նշել մի հանգամանք, որը կարող է առերևույթ թվալ պարադոքսալ: Բանն այն է, որ ես` իբրև բանաստեղծ, իմ գրական առաջին իսկ քայլերից եղել եմ ոխերիմ թշնամի բանաստեղծության այն տեսակին, որ կոչվում է աշուղություն: Այսինքն` այն տեսակին, որի հիմնադիրը հայ, վրացական և ադրբեջանական գրականության մեջ եղել է Սայաթ-Նովան: 
Աշուղություն ասելով` նախ պետք է հասկանալ դարեր առաջ ստեղծված, կանոնիզացված բանաստեղծական այնպիսի չափեր, որոնք պարտադրանքի ուժ ունեին, որոնք վաղուց դարձել էին կաղապար կամ կլիշե: Բանաստեղծական իմ խառնվածքով ես դեմ եմ ամեն տեսակ կաղապարվածության ու տրաֆարետի, ուստի և բնական է, որ իմ ողջ գործունեությամբ գիտակցաբար և անգիտակցաբար պետք է պայքարեի ու պայքարել եմ այդ կարգի բանաստեղծության դեմ: Ավելացնեմ ևս մեկ հանգամանք, որպեսզի մոտենամ պարադոքսը բացատրելուն:
Եթե աշուղությունը հասկանալի երևույթ էր XVI-XVIII, մինչև իսկ XIX դարերում, ապա անտանելի անախրոնիզմ է XX դարում, առավել ևս նրա երկրորդ կեսին: Այսպես դատելով` ես թշնամին եմ եղել ոչ թե Սայաթ-Նովային, այլ նրա ուշացած էպիգոններին: Մեր այսօրվա զրույցի ժամանակ ես առիթ կունենամ ևս մի այլ կողմից մոտենալու Սայաթ-Նովայի բանաստեղծական էությանը` կապված առհասարակ բանաստեղծության էության, մաշված բառով ասված` հավերժականության հետ, որտեղ սայաթնովականությունը կունենա ինձ համար ապացույցի մեծ ուժ: Բանն այն է, որ սայաթնովագիտությունը իր գոյության 120 տարիների ընթացքում զարգացել է մեծ մասամբ բանասիրական, աղբյուրագիտական ուղղությամբ: Եվ դա բնական է: Սայաթ-Նովայի` մեզ հասած եռալեզու բանաստեղծությունների ձեռագիր տետրակը գրված է հայերեն ու վրացերեն տառերով, ըստ որում` հաճախ խառը այբուբեններով, հայերեն բանաստեղծությունները` վրացական տառերով, իսկ ադրբեջանականը` հայերեն, դժվար կարդացվող մի ձեռագրով: Սայաթ-Նովայի բառապաշարը լեցուն է ոչ միայն հայերեն, վրացերեն, ադրբեջաներեն, այսօր արդեն անգործածելի և անհասկանալի բառերով, այլ նաև արաբական, պարսկական և թուրքական այնպիսի բառերով ու արտահայտություններով, որոնց մեկնաբանությունը շատ ու շատ կողմերով այսօր էլ լրիվ պարզաբանված չի, ու եթե ավելացնենք, որ Սայաթ-Նովայի մասին քիչ թե շատ լրիվ գաղափար կազմելու համար հարկավոր է թարգմանել նրա մի լեզվով գրված բանաստեղծությունները մեկ այլ լեզվի, ապա հասկանալի կդառնա, թե ինչու է սայաթնովագիտությունը իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում զարգացել մեծ մասամբ բանասիրական և աղբյուրագիտական ուղղությամբ: Հասկանալի է, միաժամանակ, որ որքան էլ անհրաժեշտ եղած լինի այդ աղբյուրագիտական և բանասիրական աշխատանքը, որևէ գրողի ճիշտ գնահատությունը հնարավոր պետք է լինի միայն գրականագիտական բարձունքից նայելիս: Անարդար կլիներ ասել, թե մինչև այսօր այդ դիրքերից չի դիտվել բանաստեղծը, բայց և անարդար չի լինի ասել, որ այդ կարգի փորձերը չեն էլ բարձրացել փորձ լինելու աստիճանից: Իմ աշխատանքը նախ և առաջ կրել է հենց այդ գրականագիտական բնույթը: Սայաթ-Նովան ունեցել է ողբերգական կյանք, այդ ողբերգությունը խորանում է նաև նրանով, որ մենք այդ արտակարգ մարդու կյանքի մասին ունենք շատ քիչ տեղեկություններ: Մինչև հիմա էլ հայտնի չէ նույնիսկ այնպիսի մի հասարակ բան, թե երբ է ծնվել նա: Իմ ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում, բնավ էլ նպատակ չունենալով նորից խրվելու բանասիրության մեջ, ես ստիպված եղա իմ աշխատանքի մեկ երրորդը նորից դարձնել բանասիրական և այդտեղ, ինչպես թվում է ինձ, հասա որոշակի արդյունքի, հատկապես Սայաթ-Նովայի ծննդյան թվականը որոշելու ուղղությամբ:
Սայաթ-Նովայի խաղերը լեցուն են բազմաթիվ ծածկագրություններով, որոնց մի աննշան մասն է միայն մինչև հիմա լուծվել: Ինձ թվում է, որ ինձ հաջողվեց վերականգնել նրա այդ կարգի ծածկագրություններից մի ամբողջ շարք և դրանով իսկ ապացուցել, որ Սայաթ-Նովան ծնված պետք է լինի 1722 թվականին: Այդ ծածկագրությունների վերականգնումը միաժամանակ պարզեց, թե ով է եղել Սայաթ-Նովայի առեղծվածային սիրո օբյեկտը, ե՞րբ են նրան երկրորդ անգամ վտարել վրաց արքունիքից և այլն:
Աշուղությունն, իմ հաշիվներով, պիտի որ ծագած լինի 14-րդ դարում: Մինչև Սայաթ-Նովան անդրկովկասյան իրականության մեջ անպայման պետք է եղած լինեն աշուղներ, բայց, դե, նրանցից մեզ համարյա բան չի հասել: Աշուղները, իբրև օրենք, գրել են թուրքերեն լեզվով: Մեզ հայտնի են 400-ից ավել հայ աշուղների անուններ, որոնք բոլորն էլ, ըստ ընդունված անգիր օրենքի, գրել են թուրքերեն: Իբրև այդպիսին, նա մեր դարավոր գրականության հազվադեպ նորարարներից մեկն է: Իր և իր ժամանակակիցների վկայությամբ, նրանից առաջ ոչ ոք չի գրել նաև վրացերեն: Նա առաջինն էր, որ Վրաստանում հիմք դրեց աշուղության և ստեղծեց մի ամբողջ դպրոց: Բայց Սայաթ-Նովայի նորարարությունը սրանով չի վերջանում: Անհրաժեշտ է ասել, որ աշուղները, իբրև ժողովրդական երգիչներ, ավելի շատ քարոզիչ են, քան արվեստագետ, ավելի շատ դաստիարակ, քան բանաստեղծ: Նրանք ոչ այնքան խոսում էին իրենց անձնականի մասին, որքան կատարում էին իրենց ունկնդիրների պահանջը: Բավական է նշել մի հանգամանք, որ ասածս ապացուցված համարվի. բազմաթիվ են այն աշուղները, որոնք ի ծնե եղել են կույր, ուրեմն և՝ գաղափար իսկ չեն ունեցել ոչ բնության, ոչ էլ կանացի գեղեցկության մասին, մարդիկ, որոնք, բնականաբար, չեն կարող ունենալ և չունեն էլ երջանիկ կյանք, բայց նրանց երգերի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը այլ բան չէր, քան բնության, կնոջ գեղեցկության գովքը և խնջույքի ու ուրախության երգերը: Սա արդեն ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանք իսկապես ոչ այնքան խոսում են իրենց անունից, որքան կատարում իրենց մասնագիտությունը, այն, ինչ Մայակովսկին կոչում էր սոցիալական պատվեր: Եվ ահա Սայաթ-Նովան այն առաջին աշուղն է, որ շարունակելով իր մասնագիտությունը, կատարելով այդ սոցիալական պատվերը, խոսեց իր անունից, իր անձնականը դարձրեց իր մասնագիտության նյութ և դրանով իսկ մնալով աշուղ՝ դարձավ ճշմարիտ բանաստեղծ:

(շարունակելի)

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (01.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Անծանոթներ ենք մենք իրար,
Եվ փողոցում հանդիպելիս
Ես չեմ տեսնում դեմքիդ վրա
Քո ժպիտը այն լուսերիզ,
Որով գիտես դու ողջունել
Ծանոթներին քո բախտավոր.
-Ես այդ թովիչ բախտը չունեմ,
Անծանո՛թ ենք և հեռավո~ր:

Բայց երբ հանկարծ այգում, մայթում
Հանդիպում ենք, ամեն անգամ
Կեռ թարթիչներդ ես դու թարթում
Ու նայում ես ինձ մի վայրկյան
Այնպե~ս, կարծես պատահաբա՛ր,
Եվ... հիշելով ինչ-որ մի բան
(Իբր մի բան ես ստուգում),
Պայուսակդ ես բացում-փակում:


Անծանոթ ենք իրար:Սակայն
Հանդիպում ենք երբ մենք հանկարծ,
Ես էլ մի պահ, գեթ մի վայրկյան
Կանգ եմ առնում, որ իբր թե
Գլանակս վառեմ հանգած
(Գլանակս` վառվա~ծ արդեն)...
Առերևույթ սառն ու թեթև:


Ա՛խ, դա խաղ է մի սրտակեղ,
Որով տենչանքն իմ չհանգած
Բորբոքվում է կրկին անգամ`
Գլանակիս կրակի պես,
Իսկ դու~,իսկ դո՛ւ... Փնտրու~մ ես դու,
Որոնու~մ ես ինչ –որ մի բան
(Պայուսակու՞մ, թե՞ քո սրտում)
Որոնում ես համառաբար,

Եվ... չես գտնում հավանաբար...

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.01.2010), Gayl (03.05.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Լեո (24.05.2010), Կաթիլ (21.01.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես,
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես,
Դու´ - ուրիշի՛նը։

Դու´, իմ հարազա՛տը,
Մոտի՛կ հարազատը,
Եվ – ուրիշի՛ն...
Ա՛խ, ուրիշին թող որ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ,
Չէ՞ր կարելի, ասա´։
Ա՛խ, դու այդ ինչպե՞ս ես ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ սիրելի՛, ասա´...

Եվ նա ով է՝ գիտե՛մ։
Պարզ է. նա ո´չ կարիճ,
Եվ ո´չ էլ իժ է նա։
Գուցե վատ չէ այնքան,
Գուցե լավն է անգամ,
Բայց քեզ համար օտա՛ր – ուրի՛շ է նա...

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.01.2010), Yeghoyan (21.01.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010), Սլիմ (30.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Ա՜խ քեզ ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ քեզ հիշում եմ դեռ,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ դու դեռ թանկ ես ինձ համար,
Ինչպե՞ս մեզ բաժանող արգելակը քանդել,
Ինչպե՞ս չգալ քեզ մոտ, ինչի՞ համար:

Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ` դու, միայն դո՜ւ չես թախծում,
ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ ես ծնվել եմ քեզ համար,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել , որ ես միշտ էլ քեզ եմ տենչում,
Սակայն ինչպե՞ս ասել, ինչի՞ համար:

Չէ՞ որ բաժանվեցինք կարծես մեր ցանկությամբ,
Եվ այսօրը պարզ էր և ինձ, և քեզ համար…
Հիմա ինչու՞ ցավել անցած երջանկությամբ,
Եվ չցավել՞, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար:

Ինչպե՞ս, ինչպե՞ս ասել` նորից արի, արի՜,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ ես ապրում եմ քեզ համար:
Գեթ չխոստովանե՞լ ցավը մեր սրտերի,
Խոստոնովանե՞լ, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար…

----------

Yeghoyan (05.02.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010), Սլիմ (30.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*Անկեղծ ասած*

----------

Yevuk (21.01.2010), Գանգրահեր (02.10.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010), Ուրվական (06.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Իր ողջ կեցվածքով, մանավանդ խոսելիս  ու վիճելիս, Պարույրը ոտքից գլուխ արտիստիկ էր, արտիստիկ՝ ամենայն բանականությամբ:
Պարույրի հայրը նուրբ ու համաչափ դիմագծերով տղամարդ էր, որդին նրանից ժառանգել էր փարթամ մազերն ու ճակատը:Հոր կողմից էր ժառանգել իր՝այսպես կոչված «շոռությունը», որ ինքը չէր ժխտում( որդուն՝ Հրաչոյին, դեռ ինստիտուտը չավարտած երազում էր ամուսնացնել,-էս տղաս,- ասում էր, հեչ հորը չի քաշել, ման չի գալիս, ամուսնանալու մասին չի էլ խոսում): Կանանց հասցեին երբեք վատ չէր խոսի, երբեք չէր էլ պարծենա իր հաջողություններով:
Բայց մտածող, մտահոգ, հագսաշատ ու սրտամոտ Պարույր ավելի նմանվում էր մորը: Գլուխն ափով ծնոտից բերանն առած լուսանկարների նման կծկվում էր իսկ և իսկ մոր պես և կամ կրծոտում էր շրթունքներն ու բութը, և նրա կայծկլտացող աչքերից  ասես ծորում էր տխրաշաղախ խոհականությունը:
Առօրյա կենցաղում, նիստուկացում Պարույրը զուգակցում էր հայ գյուղացուն և ճշմարիտ մտավորականին...Շեմից ներս մտնեիր՝ առաջին խոսքը լինում էր սա.- Նելլի՛ աղջիկ, դե շո՛ւտ արա, տեսնենք ինչ ես բերում:
Սիրում էր նվերներ անել, ինչպես և շնորհքով հագնվել: Միշտ չէ, որ ունենում էր լավը, բայց ունեցածը շատ էր  վայելում նրա ձիգ կազմվածք- պահվածքին:
Կյանքում ամենից ավելի սիրում էր երեխաներին:Ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարազատի, առհասարակ երեխայի պատահել- հանդիպելը նրա  համար տոն էր, մարդկային ջերմության տոն:Տրամադրություն ունենար- չունենար, մանուկ տեսնելիս պայծառանում էր ներսից, և ծայր էր առնում զգացմունքային տարափը ժպիտներով, խոսքով, գուրգուրանքով:
Երբ Կորյունը ծնվեց, անչափ երջանիկ էր, որ 3 տղա ունի, իսկ երբ կնքվեց Կորյուն, արդարանում էր.- Հրաչոյի տված անունն է, չկարծեն, թե ինձ առյուծ եմ համարում, տղայիս՝ կորյուն:
Երազում էր որդիներից մեկին դարձնել հայագետ.- Հրաչոն գնաց ինժեներ դարձավ, տեսնենք այս երկուսից մեկը հայագետ կդառնա՞, այսքան գիրք ենք հավաքել...պատկերացնու՞մ եք հայագետ...-վայելելով կրկնում էր...Արմենը կարող էր դառնալ...Չդարձավ...

----------

Yeghoyan (05.02.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Հանգստացրո'ւ ինձ,
Հանգստացրո՜ւ...

Օգնիր, որ ցավս...
Չի~ անցնի ցավս:
Գուցե պետք էլ չէ, որ անցնի ցավը:
Նա էլ է ծնունդ,
Ինչ-որ երեխա
Եվ... իր ապրելու իրավունքն ունի...
Օգնի'ր, որ ցավիս ետևո'ւմ պահվեմ,
Հանգստացրո'ւ ինձ,
Հանգստացրո՜ւ...

----------

Lusinamara (03.09.2011), My World My Space (30.04.2010), Yevuk (30.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.04.2010), Կաթիլ (01.05.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Չես հավատում*

Ես տեսնում եմ՝ չես հավատում ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ իմ անցյալին.
Մեր հարուստը՝ աչքիդ աղքատ, կեղծ է թվում պանծալին։

Դու կարծում ես, որ ամեն ինչ, ողջը սուտ էր մեր միջև,
Ճիշտ էր միայն երկար ճամբան՝ լիքը փշեր ու խճեր:

Ճիշտ էր միայն սպասումը, որ և անցավ ապարդյուն -
Իզու՜ր էին մեր սրտերը սպասումից թփրտում։

Ճիշտ էր միայն արբեցումը այն սին բախտով, որ եկավ,–
Նա ոսկի չէր, այլ ոսկեզօծ, հետո պղինձ, վերջը՝ կավ...

Ես տեսնում եմ ՝ չես հավատում դու անցյալին իմ ու քո,
Չես հավատում ու չես տարվում նաև դու մեր գալիքով։

Չես հավատում, թե նա կգա, թե կլինենք բախտավոր,
Քեզ ամեն ինչ փուչ է թվում և ամեն ինչ՝ ախտավոր։

Քեզ թվում է, որ մենք իզու՜ր հանդիպեցինք մեկմեկու,–
Ո՛չ մեր սրտում՝ երջանկություն, ո՛չ մեր կյանքում՝ մեծ բեկում...

Իսկ ի՞նչ անենք, ո՞նց բաժանվենք, երբ սրտերը իմ ու քո
Թե սիրով էլ չեն շղթայված, գեթ կապված են տանջանքով...

----------

Yevuk (01.05.2010), Արևածագ (01.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.05.2010), Դատարկություն (30.04.2010), Կաթիլ (01.05.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010), Սլիմ (30.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Էս բանաստեղծությունը շատ եմ սիրում :Blush:  ու ինքը հենց այսօրվան նման օրերի  համարա :Sad: 

_Աշնանային վալս_

Մի մոռացկոտ անձրև
Ու մի երկչոտ քամի
Դաշնագիր են կնքել մեկմեկու հետ՝
Բնա՛վ չհարցնելով կամքն աշխարհի,
Ու գործի են անցել.
Շաղ են տալիս... տաղտուկ։
Տերևները կրկին գործադուլ են անում,
Եվ ծառերի կանաչ գործարաններն արդեն
Էլ չեն արտադրում ո՛չ թթվածին,
Ո՛չ էլ դեղին շրշյուն,-
Հե՜րն անիծած։

Ու ծվատված ձանձրույթն ամենքիս մեջ
Երազում է հիմա հնավաճառ միայն։
Ա՜խ, թե պատուհանից մեկի ձայնը խռպոտ
Խուժեր սենյակ.
«Ձանձրո՜ւյթ, հին-մին ձանձրո՜ւյթ կառնեմ»...

Եվ ամենքս ենք հիմա կիսով մենակ,
Եվ ամենքս ենք հիմա կիսով տխուր՝
Հոգնած մե՛ր իսկ բոլոր շարժումներից,
Եվ ձևերի՛ց ամեն
Եվ մտքերի՛ց բոլոր...

Օդը հաստանում է մառախուղով,
Ու մշուշով երկինքն է ցածրանում.
Որ բարակի թելը համբերության
Ու վեր բարձրանալիս ճիչ ճնգոցով հատվի։

Եվ ամենքըս հիմա վատ բաներ ենք հիշում,
Եվ ամենքըս հիմա հոռետես ենք դարձել,
Ամե՜ն ինչից զզված,
Զզված նաև մեզնի՛ց։
Եվ մեր քիթ ու մռթից քմծիծաղ է կաթում,
Ինչպես ամեն ծառից` կենտ-կենտ տերև,
Ինչպես ջրհորդանից՝ անձրևաջուր կեղտոտ,
Քիվից՝ պղտոր կաթիլ,
Տտիպ տաղտուկ՝ հոգուց...
Կաթո՜ւկ-կաթո՜ւ-կաթո՜ւկ,-
Հե՛րն անիծած...

Այս մոռացկոտ անձրևն ու այս երկչոտ քամին,
Տխրությունն այս բարակ և տաղտուկն այս պարարտ,
Նաև վատն ու հոռին
Պարազույգ են կազմել
Ու պարում են-պարո՜ւմ -պարո՜ւմ հիմա
Մեր փողոցու՛մ,
Տա՛նը,
Մեր սենյակո՛ւմ նեղլիկ։

Երկրագունդն է պարում նույն վալսը հին ու նոր,
Տարվա եղանակներն անվերջ նույնն են պարում,
Նույնն է պարում կյա՛նքը,
Նույնն է պարում մի՛տքը։
Այս ի՜նչ խենթություն է,-
Հե՛րն անիծած...

Եվ ինչ է դեռ մնում, որ ի՜նչ անենք։
(Ձանձրույթ առնող չկա.
Մենք ամենքս ենք ծախող)
Ձանձրույթի հետ կազմենք լավ պարազույգ
Ու պտըտվենք մե՛նք էլ,
Մե՛նք էլ պարենք
Խենթացնող այս վալսը` խենթի նման,
Պարենք մեր անձկացած ու նեղացած հոգո՛ւմ,-
Ի՜նչ ուզում է լինի.
Հե՜րն անիծած... 

16.II.1964թ.
Երևան

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), Nare-M (16.01.2011), Whyspher Whisper (01.05.2010), Yeghoyan (01.05.2010), Անտիգոնե (23.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (01.05.2010), Կաթիլ (01.05.2010), Շինարար (01.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*ԻՐԵՐԻ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*

*Մասն Ա.*

*ԻՐԵՐԻ ԴԵՄՔՆ ՈՒ ԴԻՄԱԿԸ*

Իրերի դե՛մքը:
Իրերի դե՜մքը…
Իրերն ապրում են մի բոլորովին անծանո՜թ կյանքով,
Լոկ իրե՛նց համար,
Մի՛միայն իրենց:
Մինչդեռ մե՜զ համար
Նրանք պարզապես թատրոն են խաղում`
Հե՛նց որ, քանի դե՛ռ նայում ենք նրանց:
Իսկ երբ չե՛նք նայում,
Հենց որ չենք նայում`
Նրանք հանում են դիմակներն իրենց
Ու ծաղրում են մեզ` լեզու հանելով:
Իսկույն հանում են դիմակներն իրենց
Ու նայում իրենց դեմքով իսկական,
Որ խաղացկուն է (հավատացե՜ք ինձ),
Եվ արտահայտի՜չ,
Եվ խոսու՜ն-խոսու՜ն`
Քամիների հետ վիճող ծառի՛ պես,
Լեռնային գետի՛
Ու գեղեցկուհու՜…

Իրերի դե՛մքը:
Իրերի դե՜մքը…
Ա՜յ եթե լիներ մի ճար ու հնար`
Նկարել նրանց հենց ա՛յն պահերին,
Երբ նրանք իրենց դիմակն են հանում
Ու դրսևորվում բուն տեսքով իրենց:
Նկարել թաքու՛ն, ինչ որ անկյունի՛ց,
Անականկալի՜ բերելով նրանց.
Նկարել նրանց… կոճակի ծակո՛վ
Կամ ինքնահոսի անտես սողանքո՛վ.
Նկարել այնպե՜ս.
Ինչպես որ ծածուկ կինոաստղի են լուսանկարում`
Օրը ցերեկով տաք քնքշություններ փոխանակելիս,
Հանցագործին են լուսանկարում`
Իր հանցանքի հետ գրկախառնըված,
Եվ Լուսնին` իր մութ – հակառակ կողմից…

Օ՜ թատերական դիմակներ հագած իրերն այս բազում…
Ես համոզվա՜ծ եմ, ես հաստա՛տ գիտեմ.
Նրանք ինձանից վախենում-քաշվում ամաչում են միշտ,
Ինչպես մերկ կինը` անսպասելի հայացքից օտար:
Եվ ամբողջ կյանքում նրանք մշտապես մի բան են անում`
Դիմակ են դնում-դիմակ են հանում,
Ի՜նչ է թե իրենց դեմը չտեսնեմ ավելորդ անգամ:
Եվ նրանք, գիտե՛մ, մահս են ցանկանում,
Որպեսզի… ապրեն առանց դիմակի…

Բայց երբ կատարվի տենչանքը նրանց,
Նրանցից ոմանք
(Կամա թե անկամ, ուրախ թե տրտում)
Կուղեկցեն իմ դին
Եվ ինձ հետ մեկտեղ կթաղվե՛ն անգամ,
Ինչպես որ անցած դարերում հին-հին 
Հոմանի, ծառա, ճորտ էին թաղում
Իրենց վախճանված տիրոջ հետ մեկտեղ…

Անդիմա՞կ արդյոք թե դիմակ հագած
Իրերն եմ սիրում ետմահու՛ սիրով,
Սիրում եմ նրանց` ի՛մ իսկ ճորտերին…
_28.X. 65
Չանախչի_

*Մասն Բ.

ԻՐԵՐԻ ԲԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ  ՈՒ ՉԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
*
Կարծում եք, թե մե ՞նք, մե ՞նք ենք մտովին
Լուռ մենախոսում մեն-մենության մեջ:
Ո՛չ.
Մինչև անգամ մեր լռին խոսքում
Իրերն են մեզ հետ զրուցում անվերջ,
Այդ բարինե՜ րը,
Որովհետև մեզ խղճում են նրանք:
Եվ այդ պահերին 
Կենդանանում է
Ու շնչավորվում ամեն իր այնպե՛ս,
Որ մինչև անգամ մենության մեջ էլ մեզ մենկ չզգանք
Եվ չապրենք կիսատ ու պռատ կյանքով:
Նրանք բարի են
Ու խղճում են մեզ`
Մեն-մենակներիս:

Եվ մենակության այդ պահերն է,
Որ մենք չենք ցրվում չորս կողմի վրա`
Սալահատակին վերևից ընկած կաթիլի պես,
Այլ ներամփոփվում,
Կենտրոնաձգվում ձախից ու աջից
Եվ ստանում ձևն ա՛յն մսե խաչի,
Որ ունի մարդը,
Եթե փորձում է թռչել կամ լողալ:

Իսկ մենության մեջ մարդն ի՜նչ էլ անի
Թռիչք չէ՞ կամ լող:
Իսկ մենության մեջ` լողա՜ս թե թռչե՛ս,
Մե՜կ է` չլռել չե՛ս կարողանա...

Ու լռությունը,
Որ համատարած մի ականջ է լոկ
Եվ ունի միայն մե՛կ զգայարան` լոկ լսողություն,
Այդ լռությունը ուռչում է անվերջ,
Ասես մանկական փուչիկի նման,
Լցվելով ուռչում-ուռչելով լցվում
Մեր անլսելի խոսք ու զրույցով
Ու հետզհետե դառնում վիթխարի՜ մի օդապարիկ,
Որ եթե հանկարծ կամենա պոկվել`
Մե՛զ էլ, մեր տու՛նն էլ վերև կհանի
Ու – թի՜ռ – կտանի՛...

Բայց լռությունը,
Որ համատարած մի ականջ է լոկ
Եվ ունի միայն մե՛կ զգայարան` լոկ լսողություն,
Որքան ուռչում է` թանձրանում նույնքան
Ու դառնում է կարծես
Մեզ համար մի նո՛ր` երկրո՜րդ... հայրենիք.
Հայրենիքի պես չփոխատրվող,
Հայրենիքի պես չփոխադրվող...

Դրսում 
Երևի աստղերն են ելնում` ողջ շքախմբով,
Իջնում է նորից
Մի ճշմարտապես աստվածաշնչյան գիշեր
Պարզունակ ու նույնքան խորունկ,
Որ ով ուժ ունի` վայելի իրեն:
Դրսում
Երևի կենտ-կենտ լույսերը փորձում են խախտել
Նախապատմական վեհ լրջությունը Մեծն Խավարի:
Դրսում...
Մենք ներսում
Մենակ ենք, բայց և մենակ չենք կարծես.
Իրերը բարի
Ամե՜ն ինչ մեր շուրջ կենդանացնում են ու շնչավորում,
Որպեսզի... մենք էլ հասնենք հենց իրենց առքին ու փառքին.
Թե իր են իրենք,
Մենք էլ` մենության ժամին ահարկու,
Մենք էլ` իրենց պես` դառնանք իր,
Այսինքըն` իր–ականանք:
_28.X. 65
Չանախչի_

*Մասն Գ.

ԻՐԵՐԻ ԴԱՏՆ ՈՒ ԴԱՏԱՍՏԱՆԸ

I.*

Մենք դատավոր ենք ամենքս էլ մի քիչ:
Եվ մենք դատում ենք ու դատավարում
Յուրաքանչյուր օ՛ր,
Նույնիսկ ամեն ժա՛մ:
Եվ մենք դատում ենք`
Մեր գլխի թեթև թափահարումով,
Ճպոցով աչքի,
Խեթմամբ հայացքի,
Հոնքերի խաղով, ուսի թոթափմամբ,
Աջի կամ ձախի ա՛յն շարժումներով,
Որոնք օդի մեջ արձանագըրվում
Ու կարդացվում են ոչ ավելի վատ,
Քան ամեն տեսակ ուրիշ փաստաթուղթ:

Մենք դատավոր ենք ամենքս էլ մի քիչ:

Ես էլ եմ մտնում այդ ամենի մեջ 
Ու դատավոր եմ նաև ե՛ս մի քիչ:
Եվ այսօր պիտի ես դատեմ... մարդկա՞նց:
Ո՛չ, այսօր պիտի ես դատեմ իրե՜ր
Ու դատապարտեմ առարկաների՛:

Ահա աթո՜ռը:
Ունի բազմաթիվ այլ մականուններ:
(Դարեր շարունակ շատ է գործածվել, օրինակ, գահը):
Սա, ինչպես գիտեք, չորքոտանի է
Եվ չորքոտանի կոչվածների մեջ
Ուժեղագույնն է բոլորի՜ց`
Վագրի՛ց ու փղի՜ց անգամ:
Մենք բարի եղանք.
Կատվի և շան հետ
Սրան էլ մենք մեր տունն ընդունեցինք,
Որ մեզ ծառայի,
Ինչպես դարեդար (շնորհակա՜լ ենք) ծառայել են մեզ
Չորքոտանիներ եզը, ձին, ջորին
Ու վերջիններիս ազգական էշը:
Բայց թշվառական ա՛յս չորքոտանին`
Աթոռ ասվածը,
Սա այնտե՜ղ հասավ,
Որ մեզ, ներեցե՛ք, էշի տեղ դրեց:
Աթոռ կոչվածը, ինչպես գիտեք դուք,
Նրա համար է, որ նստենք վրան:
Սակայն պարզվում է,
Որ սրա վրա նստողի վրա 
Սա ինքն է նստում...
Սա՛, որ ծառա է
Եվ պարտավոր է ծառայել մեզ միշտ,
Մեզ է դարձըրել իր անարգ ծառան,
Սա՛, որ ծառա է ու դարձել է տե՜ր,
Կդատվի իբրև... չար ապստամբի`
Այսի՛նչ Օրենքի Այնի՛նչ Հոդվածով:

Եվ այսուհետև պիտի`

*Առաջին.*

Աթոռ ասելիս հասկանանք վարակ
Եվ զգուշանանք`
Ինչպես վարակից:Ուստի և`

*Երկրորդ.*

Աթոռից միշտ էլ զերծ պահել նրա՛նց,
Ում ինքը կյանքը դեռ չի սրսկել
Ա՛յն ախտականխիչ համապատասխան շիճուկով,
Որի մի ասեղն արժե... մի բանտարկություն
Կամ մի այնպիսի... առաքինություն,
Որ ենթակա չէ առք ու վաճառքի:
Եվ այսու՛հանդերձ`

*Երրորդ.*

Որ նստեց Աթոռի վրա
(Կամ` այլ կերպ ասած` գրավեց Աթոռ,
Կամ` արժանացավ բարձըր Աթոռի),
Օրենքի ուժով պարտավոր է նա
Հիշել, որ ինքը երկոտանի է,
Այն էլ` բարձրագույն,
Եվ ո՜չ մի դեպքում իրավունք չունի 
Վերստին դառնալ նո՛ր չորքոտանի,
Առավել ևս` չորքոտանու ճո՜րտ:
Հակառակ դեպքում
Այս նու՛յն ամբիոնից,
Այս նու՛յն բերանով կհնչի արդեն
Այնի՛նչ Օրենքի Այսի՛նչ Հոդվածը...
*II.*

Հաջորդի՛ն բերեք:

Ինչպես տեսնում եք` սա մի գլխարկ է,
Եթե ավելի ճիշտ պիտի ասենք`
Գլխարկի տեսակ:
Իսկ ահա սա էլ, տեսե՛ք, զգեստ է,
Իսկ առավել ճիշտ` համազգեստ:
Տեսա՞ք:

Ուրեմըն այսպե՛ս.
Այս զգեստի հետ
Ով որ դնում է գլխարկ այստեսակ,
Նա դատարում է... և մտածելուց:
(Այստեղ կա փոքրիկ մի անճշտություն,
Որ կամենում եմ հենց ինքըս շտկել`
Դատապաշտպանի խոսքը կանխելով:
Դատավարական իմ այս խոսքի մեջ,
Որտեղ որ պետք է, ինքնե՛րըդ դրեք
Այնպիսի բառեր, որոնք մեր լեզվով
«Մեղմացուցիչ դեպք հանցանաց» կասվի,
Իսկ դասագրքում` «միջանկյալ բառեր»:
Դրանք են` «ոմանք... շատերը... հաճախ...
Երբեմըն... ցավոք... իհարկե... ոչ միշտ...»
Եվ բոլոր սրանց ազգականները):

Դառնանք մեր գործին:
Ուրեմըն այսպե՛ս.
Այս զգեստի հետ
Ով որ դնում է այստեսակ գլխարկ,
Նա դադարում է և մտածելուց:
Սակայն մի՞թե մեզ, ինչպես ասում են,
Պատիվ է բերում չմտածելը:
Եվ ճի՞շտ ենք անում,
Երբ մեզ վարժում ենք չմտածելուն,
Ի՞նչ է թե հանկարծ... սխալ չգործենք:
Նախ`
Այսպես վարվելն անարգանք է մեծ
Մեր Դատարանի և Իրավունքի հասցեին: Այո՛:
Ի՞նչ է ստացվում.
Եթե ոչ մեկը սխալ չգործի,
Էլ ո՞ւմ մենք դատենք:
Եթե այդպես է`
Ուրեմըն դեմ եք մեր... Դատարանի՜ն,
Մեր Արդարադա՛տ,
Նաև Անկաշա՛ռ,
Նաև Հարազա՛տ,
Ժողովրդակա՜ն մեր Դատարանին,
Որովհետև մենք 
Առանց սխալի չենք կարող ապրել.
Ինչպես չի կարող
Ավտոտեսուչը` առանց վթարի,
Ծաղկավաճառը` առանց մեռելի,
Եվ առևտըրի ամե՛ն աշխատող`
Առանց ապրանքի անչա՜փ պակասի.
Ու շատ-շատերն էլ`
Առանց հենց ահա այս համազգեստի 
Եվ այս գլխարկի,
Որ կախարդական գլխարկ է կարծես.
Դրեցի՛ր թե չէ` էլ չե՜ս մտածում,
Գլխիդ փոխարեն
Արդեն գլխարկըդ` սա է մտածում:
Իսկ ի՞նչ ստացվեց.
Որ կարելի է աշխարհում ապրել
Եվ առանց գլխի՞,
Միայն գլխարկո՞վ:

Չեղա՜վ, ընկերնե՛ր, իսկապե՜ս չեղավ:

Ինչ ասել կուզե, որ մենք`
Օրենքի և Իրավունքի
Սպասավորներ ու ծառաներըս,
Ունենք օրենքի պաշտամունք, այո՛,
Բայց... պաշտոնապե՛ս ձեզ պիտի ասեմ,
Որ կույս օրենքը բռնաբարում է 
Ո՛չ թե հատուկենտ անձ-անհատների,
Այլ` նաև ամբողջ ժողովուրդների՜:
Իսկ եթե այլ կերպ սա ձևակերպենք`
Բացառությունն է կուսություն խախտում,
Եվ դրանից է
Ծնվում մեր մանուկ Արդարությունը:
Եթե ոչ` գիտե՞ք, թե ի՛նչ կստացվի. 
Երբ մենք արթուն ենք` մեր խիղճն է քնած,
Երբ խիղճն է զարթնում` մենք ենք քուն մտնել...
Բայց վերադառնանք մեր կիսատ դատին:
Այսպե՛ս ուրեմըն.
Անգլխարկ լավ է,
Սակայն անգլու՜խ... անկարելի է:
Ուստի մենք,
Որ միշտ գլուխ ենք դատում,
Այսօր կդատենք նաև մի գլխարկ`
Այսի՛նչ (առայժըմ նույնիսկ Չգրված) Օրինագծի
Այնի՛նչ Հոդվածի Այդի՛նչ Հատվածով:
Ա. Այսուհետև համազգեստ հագնող ամե՛ն ոք պիտի
Իր (այսպես ասենք) համագլխարկը դնելուց առաջ
Ասի հետևյալ մի քանի բառը`
Շուտասելուկի՜, ոչ աղոթքի պես.
«Գլխարկըս գցեմ-գլուխըս պահեմ,
Գլխարկըս գցեմ-գլուխըս պահեմ»:
Իսկ եթե հանկարծ սխալմամբ ասի`
«Գլուխըս գցեմ- գլխարկըս պահեմ»,
Կարող է այդօր նա տանը մնալ
Ու մինչև անգամ գործի չգնալ,
Եվ պիտի հաշվեն
Դա շատ հարգելի՛ բացակայություն:Բ. Դպրոցական համազգեստները խստիվ արգելել...
Այսօրվա համար ո՞վ մնաց:
Բերե՛ք:

*III.*

Ահա՛, տեսնու՞մ եք,
Սա քառանկյունի մի թուղթ է,
Որին մենք թերթ ենք ասում
Եվ կամ լրագիր:
Սա հաղորդում է վատ ու լավ լուրեր,
Ճառեր` բազմաթիվ,
Դիպվածներ` սակավ,
Հայտարարություն ու դամբանական
Եվ եղանակի տեսություն` վերջում,
Հենց խմբագըրի ճակատից վերև...
Այս դեռ սկիզբն է մեղադըրանքի:
Սրա հանցանքն է արդեն գործած
Մեղքերի երկա՜ր շարադըրանքին
Անցնելուց առաջ
Հայտարարում եմ ընդմիջում` մինչև...

Ներեցե՛ք մի պահ:
Մինչև ընդմիջում հայտարարելը 
Իմ բարոյական պարտքն եմ համարում
Ե՛վըս երկու բառ ասել ըստ հարկի`
Նախ ձե՛զ դիմելով,
Իմ մեծապատի՞վ ատենակալներ:
Մեր ձեռքով սարքված
Իրերն իրավունք ունե՜ն իշխելու,
Բայց ո՛չ մեզ վրա:
Այսօր դատում ենք լոկ մի քանիսին:
Այսպես կդատենք բոլորի՜ն նաև`
Մինչև հասկանան,
Որ մեր իսկ սարքած
Իրերն իրավունք չունե՛ն իշխելու
Գոնե մե՜զ վրա:
Եթե Օրենքը,
Որ նմանապես մենք ենք ստեղծել,
Եթե Օրենքն էլ ի՛ր լիներ, դիցուք,
Մինչև իսկ նրա՜ն մենք կդատեինք:
Զգուշացնում ենք.
Թո՛ղ վախենա նա
Եվ չվերածվի անկենդան իրի,
Այսինքն` թող նա
Չըհամարձակվի... իր–ականանալ...
_1.XI.65
Չանախչի_

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010), Դատարկություն (01.05.2010), Կաթիլ (01.05.2010)

----------


## you

> Իր ողջ կեցվածքով, մանավանդ խոսելիս  ու վիճելիս, Պարույրը ոտքից գլուխ արտիստիկ էր, արտիստիկ՝ ամենայն բանականությամբ:
> Պարույրի հայրը նուրբ ու համաչափ դիմագծերով տղամարդ էր, որդին նրանից ժառանգել էր փարթամ մազերն ու ճակատը:Հոր կողմից էր ժառանգել իր՝այսպես կոչված «շոռությունը», որ ինքը չէր ժխտում( որդուն՝ Հրաչոյին, դեռ ինստիտուտը չավարտած երազում էր ամուսնացնել,-էս տղաս,- ասում էր, հեչ հորը չի քաշել, ման չի գալիս, ամուսնանալու մասին չի էլ խոսում): Կանանց հասցեին երբեք վատ չէր խոսի, երբեք չէր էլ պարծենա իր հաջողություններով:
> Բայց մտածող, մտահոգ, հագսաշատ ու սրտամոտ Պարույր ավելի նմանվում էր մորը: Գլուխն ափով ծնոտից բերանն առած լուսանկարների նման կծկվում էր իսկ և իսկ մոր պես և կամ կրծոտում էր շրթունքներն ու բութը, և նրա կայծկլտացող աչքերից  ասես ծորում էր տխրաշաղախ խոհականությունը:
> Առօրյա կենցաղում, նիստուկացում Պարույրը զուգակցում էր հայ գյուղացուն և ճշմարիտ մտավորականին...Շեմից ներս մտնեիր՝ առաջին խոսքը լինում էր սա.- Նելլի՛ աղջիկ, դե շո՛ւտ արա, տեսնենք ինչ ես բերում:
> Սիրում էր նվերներ անել, ինչպես և շնորհքով հագնվել: Միշտ չէ, որ ունենում էր լավը, բայց ունեցածը շատ էր  վայելում նրա ձիգ կազմվածք- պահվածքին:
> Կյանքում ամենից ավելի սիրում էր երեխաներին:Ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարազատի, առհասարակ երեխայի պատահել- հանդիպելը նրա  համար տոն էր, մարդկային ջերմության տոն:Տրամադրություն ունենար- չունենար, մանուկ տեսնելիս պայծառանում էր ներսից, և ծայր էր առնում զգացմունքային տարափը ժպիտներով, խոսքով, գուրգուրանքով:
> Երբ Կորյունը ծնվեց, անչափ երջանիկ էր, որ 3 տղա ունի, իսկ երբ կնքվեց Կորյուն, արդարանում էր.- Հրաչոյի տված անունն է, չկարծեն, թե ինձ առյուծ եմ համարում, տղայիս՝ կորյուն:
> Երազում էր որդիներից մեկին դարձնել հայագետ.- Հրաչոն գնաց ինժեներ դարձավ, տեսնենք այս երկուսից մեկը հայագետ կդառնա՞, այսքան գիրք ենք հավաքել...պատկերացնու՞մ եք հայագետ...-վայելելով կրկնում էր...Արմենը կարող էր դառնալ...Չդարձավ...


 Տեղեկացնեմ, որ Սևակի որդին` Արմենը, շարունակել է հոր ուղին, մասնագիտությամբ բանասեր  է և  այժմ դասախոսում է ԵՊՀ-ում:

----------

Արևածագ (19.05.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*Պարապություն (Ձիեր)* 
_Կարդում է Խորեն Աբրահամյանը_

----------

Արէա (27.06.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (10.09.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Գրառում ԱՆԿՈՒՄՆԵՐՈՎ ԵՄ ՎԵՐԵՎ ԲԱՐՁՐԱՆՈՒՄ

    Ես թուրման կոչված աղավնու նման
    Անկումներով եմ բարձրանում վերև`
    Ուրախացնելով գուցե շատերին,
    Որ իմ հերթական անկումը տեսնում
    Եվ ամեն անգամ հաշվում են դա վերջ,
    Բայց ոչ թե սկիզբ մի նոր վերելքի:

    ՊԱՐՈՒՅՐ ՍԵՎԱԿ 1959թ.

----------

My World My Space (27.08.2010), Անտիգոնե (27.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.08.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

180px-ParuyrSevak.jpgSevak.jpgf2300a4168ee.jpgsevak1.jpg32_Sevak_P..jpg

----------


## vitaminka

Ինչ զարմանալի աչքեր ունես դու.
Կարծես թե լինեն երկվորյակ լճեր
Հին հրաբխի զույգ խառնարանում:

-Ինչ հրաշագործ նայվածք ունես դու.
Ինչի նայում ես`քեզ ես նկարում

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:20 ----------

*Առանց քեզ*
Ուշ գիշեր է, ու ես՝ անքուն,
Ու ես՝ նորից քեզնից բաժան:
Ժամացույցն է ինձ հետ տնքում,
Վայրկյանները թվում են ժամ:
Թվում է , թե անտես մի ձեռք,
Ծանր,ինչպես ձուլված կապար,
Սրտի՛ս, սրտի՛ս, սրտի՛ս իջել
Ու ճմլում է անգթաբար:
Ու ցավում է...
                     Բայց սպասի՛ր,
Քեզնից, անգի՛ն, չեմ գանգատվում:
Լավ է լինել և ցավաց սիրտ,
Բայց ոչ անսեր,անսեր-տրտում:
Չեմ գանգատվում:Քաղցր է այնպես
Դժվար սիրուդ խայտանքն զգալ,
Մութ բիբերիդ փայլով հարբել,
Հարբել - և էլ խելքի չգալ.
Զգալ,որ դու իմն ես հեռվում
Ցավով, սիրով, կարոտներով,
Որ նույն հրով դու ես վառվում,
Հովանում ես նույն հովերով.
Զգալ, որ ես տրվել եմ քեզ
Քո ցանկությանն իսկ հակառակ.
Զգալ այնպե՛ս, որ սեր չերգես՝
Եվ կենդանի սիրտը երբեք
Չդառնա լավ կամ վատ քառյակ...

----------

ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Ախ, իմ հայրենիք
Դու հազարամյա իմ ազգանունը,
Ես այնպես ապրել կարողանայի,
Որ ինձ ազգանուն բաշխելուդ համար
Դու երբևիցե անհարմար չզգաս:
Ապրելու կեսն էլ պատվով մեռնելն է
Ախ, երանի թե ես այնպես մեռնեմ,
Որ դու ինձ սգաս:

Այսօր Արցախի անկախության 19-րդ տարեդարձն է: Այս բանաստեղծությունը արտասանեցի տոնական համերգին և չգիտեմ ինչու որոշեցի մի փոքր հատված էլ տեղադրել այստեղ:

----------

matlev (02.09.2010), Yeghoyan (27.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (09.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2010), ՆանՍ (10.09.2010)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Սևակի ստեղծագործություններից այս մեկն է, որ ամեն կարդալուց սարսուռ եմ զգում, ու թվում է, թե իմ մասին է գրել  :Blush:   :Smile: 

* ՄԻ ՊԱՀ ԶՂՋՈւՄ ԵՄ*

*Ես օգնեցի բոլորին, ես ինձ միայն չօգնեցի,
Կորով տվի ամենքին, միայն ինքս հոգնեցի,

Խորհուրդներով իմ խելոք խելք հավաքած գնացին
Քանի՜-քանի՜սը կյանքում, ես էլի գիժ մնացի:

Ով հանդիպեց, ստացավ մի թաս գինի ինձանից,
Լոկ ես գինի չըմպեցի իմ սեփական հնձանից:

Վստահեցին ոմանք ինձ, հոգիս դարձավ գաղտնարան,
Վստահեցի շատերին, գաղտնիքս առան ու տարան:

Ինչ եմ եղել ողջ կյանքում` հարսանքավոր ու քավոր,
Մինչ ամենից ավելի ինձ էր օջախ հարկավոր:

Ու զղջում եմ ես մի պահ. սեր ու բարիք եմ ցրել,
Մինչդեռ պետք էր սեր հայցել, իսկ բարիքը վաճառել...
*

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.09.2010), Ariadna (10.09.2010), Kna (03.12.2010), Legolas (10.09.2010), Vardik! (19.10.2013), Yeghoyan (27.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.09.2010), Դեկադա (10.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Մանուլ (10.09.2010), Ուրվական (27.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Նամակ

Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.
"Արդյոք քեզ եր՞բ եմ, ե՞րբ եմ տեսնելու...
Ձմե՛ռ ու ամա՜ռ,
Աշո՛ւն ու գարո՜ւն...
Իսկ ո՞ւր է տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը,
Այն հինգերորդը..."

Նա՞ է գրում ինձ
Թե՞ ես եմ գրում իմ հարազատին՝
Ինքս ել չգիտեմ.
"Դու նկատե՞լ ես. ձմեռ ժամանակ
Անհնարին է անցնել անտառի այն ծանոթ տեղով,
Որով անցել ես ամռան օրերին,
Քանի որ ցրտից սաստիկ կուչ գալով
Ու ձյան բեռան տակ ճկվելով խղճուկ`
Ոստ ու ճյուղերը փակում են ճամփադ,
Իսկ մթնշաղին կամ աղջամուղջին`
Ճանկռում են դեմքդ,
Աչքիդ սպառնում:
Ես քայլում էի աղջամուղջի մեջ,
Ու քայլում էի նաև ... մտացիր:
Մտացի՞ր արդյոք, մտամփո՞փ արդյոք,-
Մի՞թե նույնը չէ:
Ու ես հասկացա,
Որ երբ հուզված ենք`
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ձեռքերը,
Երբ անվստահ ենք`
Մենք թաքցընում ենք մեր խեղճ ոտքերը.
Իսկ ե՞րբ են մարդիկ թաքցնում դեմքը
Գուցե ամոթի՞ց
(Ես չե՛մ ամաչում իմ սիրո համար)
Գուցե կարոտի՞ց
(Ես ուզում եմ քեզ տեսնել բա՛ց աչքով):
Գուցե ճանկըռտող ճյուղերի՞ց այս չար
Գուցե այս ցրտի՞ց որ ճկում է ինձ
Եվ ստիպում է կուչ գալ խեղճորեն
(Կուչ գալ եմ ուզում քո՛ թևերի տակ)" ...

Նա՞ է ավարտում, թե՞ ես նրա տեղը,-
Ինքս էլ չգիտեմ.
"Իմ այս հարցերին մի՛ պատասխանիր,
Բայց պատասխանիր լոկ իմ մե՛կ հարցին:

Գարունը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա,
Ամառը անցավ` ես քեզ չտեսա,
Աշունը անցավ` չտեսա ես քեզ,
Ձմեռն էլ կանցնի` չեմ տեսնի ես քեզ...

Իսկ ո՞ւր ե տարվա մե՛ր եղանակը,
Այն հինգերորդը ... մի՞թե չի գալու" ...

11/1963, Երևան

----------

Arpine (22.04.2012), E-la Via (17.10.2010), Kna (03.12.2010), Nare-M (13.10.2010), Yeghoyan (27.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (27.09.2010), Գեա (03.11.2011), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Մեր դպրոցում մի աղջիկ կար ՝ Սիլվան, ամեն անգամ գրական երեկոների ժամանակ Նամակն էր կարդում, ու ես հեչ չէի սիրում դա, որովհետև էնքա՜ն էր «ճլում», երկարաձգում, ու նույնիսկ ինքս կարդալիս Սիլվայի ձայնն էի լսում: Դպոցն ավատելուց ահագին ժամանակ ա անցել, ու հենց նոր կարդալիս առանց Սիլվայի ներկայության կարդացի ու զգացի, որ լավն ա:  :Yes:

----------


## Inna

*Պարույր Սևակ*

----------

_Հրաչ_ (30.09.2010), Արևածագ (30.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍԻՐԵԼ

Քիչ է պատահում, որ ինքս ինձնից
Փոքր ինչ գոհ լինեմ:
Դժգոհ եմ հաճախ,
Ուրեմն` մարդ եմ ու դեռ ապրում եմ:

Բայց ես սիրում եմ ինքըս ինձ սիրել:

Իսկ սիրում եմ ինձ, երբ սիրում են ինձ:
Ես ինձ այդ պահին այնպես եմ ժպտում,
Ինչպես ժպտում են այն կոր գերանին,
Որ գետի վրա դարձել է կամուրջ,
Եվ այն մանուկին, որ ոտաբոբիկ
Մտել է առուն և-թաց վարտիքով-
Կավ է դուրս հանում,
Որ նավակ շինի:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Եվ ինձ լսելով`
> Կարող են ասել.
> "Գժվե՞լ է, ի՜նչ է":
> Իսկ ես էլ կասեմ.
> "Այո', գժվե՜լ եմ,
> Ինչո՞ւ չգժվել":
> Իսկ գժվելով չե՞ն սիրում և ատում:
> Իսկ գժվելուց չէ՞ փայտը ճարճատում:
> Առանց գժվելու` չկա շահած մարտ:
> ...


Սևակ  :Love:  «Գժվել» :Love:

----------


## Lianik

...
_Բարո՛վ տեսանք իրար,
Հազա՜ր բարով:

Մթնած երկնքի մեջ, իրիկնացող օդում,
Ինչ-որ անտես ձեռքով ինչ-որ անտես բան են զոդում:
Ջրգողությամբ հիվանդ սև ամպերը
Ապաքինվում կրկին ու լալիս են ուրախ,
Եվ անձրևը հիմա թթխմորվում, 
Ուռչում-ուռճանում է պղպըջոցով:
(Թող խմորվի նաև երջանկությունը մեր
Ու դառնա հաց օրվա, ձրի նպա՜ստ՝
Իրար փնտրողների,
Բայց չգտնողների,
Միջահատված-զատված խեղճ սիրազույգերի
Ու սիրազուրկերի ափի վրա):

_Բարո՛վ տեսանք իրար,
Հազա՜ր բարով:
...
21.02.64 
Այս հատվածը շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրտս կոտրվեց սափորի նման,
Սիրտս կոտրվե՜ց:
Այդ ո՞վ է կտցում փայտփորի նման,-
Ծառս կտրվե՜ց:
Օրերս անցնում են թափորի նման,-
Քո մահվան ծեսը, անխի՜ղճ, այս ինչքան
Երկա՜ր կատարվեց...

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.12.2010), einnA (27.11.2010), My World My Space (03.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.10.2010), Հարդ (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Ծերանում ենքԾերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
> Ծերանում ենք, սիրելի՜ս,-
> Հասակակից կանանց արդեն մենք նայում ենք եղբոր պես,
> Նկատում ենք մատղաշներին,
> Որոնք մեզ չեն նկատում.
> Ամեն մի նոր ծանոթություն չի վերջանում էլ սիրով,
> Ոչ էլ երգով մի անարվեստ, բայց պառթկուն ու կրակված…
> 
> Ծերանում ենք, Պարու՛յր Սևակ,
> ...





> Երբ լսում եմ *Մեծն Մհեր Մկրտչյանի* կատարմամբ  *Մեծն Պարույր Սևակի* *<< Մարդ էլ կա , մարդ էլ >>* գլուխգործոցը , մարմինս փշաքաղվում է ..._
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 ժամ անց 14 րոպե անց 
> _*Դ ՈՒ* 
> 
> Դ՛ու՝ երկու տա՜ռ,
> Դ՛ու՝ հասարա՜կ մի դերանուն,
> Եվ ընդամենը այդ քո երկու՛ հատիկ տառով
> Այս բովանդակ աշխարհին ես տեր անում...
> ...





> ՄԱՐԴ ԷԼ ԿԱ, ՄԱՐԴ ԷԼ
> 
> Մարդ կա ՝ ելել է շալակն աշխարհի,
> Մարդ կա՝ աշխարհն է շալակած տանում...
> 
> Դու, որ սխալվել, սակայն չես ստել,
> Կորցրել ես հաճախ, բայց նորից գտել.
> Դու, որ սայթաքել ու վայր ես ընկել,
> Ընկել ես, սակայն երբեք չես ծնկել,
> ...





> *ԱՊՐԵԼ*Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպե՛ս ապրել,Որ սուրբ հողըդ երբեք չզգա քո ավելորդ ծանրությունը.Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպե՛ս ապրել,Որ դու ինքդ էլ չզգաս քո սեփական մանրությունը:
> Ու թե հանկարծ անպետքություն քեզ համարես,
> Թե ինքըդ քեզ արհամարհեսու համառեսքեզ հետ վիճի՛,քեզ չզիջի՛.Համբերատար քեզ հետ խոսի՜
> հակառակո՛ւմ քեզ համոզի
> ինքը… հզոր Հանրությունը…
> 
> Ապրե՜լ, ապրե՜լ, այնպես ապրել,
> Որ ուրիշի խինդով խնդաս,
> Ու ուրիշի ցնծությունով
> ...






> Մենք քիչ ենք‚ սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում։
> 
> Մենք քիչ ենք‚ սակայն մեզ հայ են ասում։
> Մենք մեզ ո՛չ ոքից չենք գերադասում։
> Պարզապես մենք էլ պի՛տի ընդունենք‚
> Որ մե՛նք‚ միայն մե˜նք Արարատ ունենք‚
> Եվ որ այստեղ է՝ բարձրիկ Սեւանում‚
> Երկինքը իր ճիշտ պատճենը հանում։
> Պարզապես Դավիթն այստեղ է կռվել։
> ...





> Անկեղծ ասած
> 
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած` այս ամնեից ես հոգնել եմ,
> Ես, սիրելի՛ս,որ քեզ սիրել և օգնել եմ.
> Ձեռք եմ պարզել , հույս եմ տվել,
> Վատդ թողած` լավդ թվել,
> Հավատացրել , հավատացել,
> Թե իմ առաջ դուռ ես բացել `
> ...


Շատ եմ սիրում այս ստեղծագործությունները, :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  իսկ «Մարդ էլ կա մարդ էլ»-ը Մհեր Մկրտչյանի ասմունքով ... այստեղ խոսքերն ավելորդ են: :Rolleyes:

----------

ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Սա էլ իմ կողմից:

*Ձեր դռան զանգի առաջ* :Love: 

Ես կոճակն եմ սեղմում. 
-«Բո՜րբ»,- զնգում է զանգը, 
Իսկ սենյակիդ ներսում արձագանքում՝ «բոսո՜ր»։ 

Սպասում եմ։ Մի պահ։ 
Մի պա՞հ։ Թե՞ ողջ մի կյանք, 
Որ նման չէ, ավա՜ղ, հոսող ջրի կյանքին։ 
Սպասում եմ և՝ «մո՜ւթ»- 
Ձայնը ետ է դառնում 
Եվ չակերտի նման ինձ իր մեջ է առնում։ 

Դու չե՞ս վերադարձել։ 
Սուտ է ուրեմն, այո՞, 
Թե կա մի վեցերորդ ինչ-որ զգայարան։ 
Սուտ է ուրեմն, այո՞, մանկությունից ծանոթ 
«Սիրտս վկայում է» այն խոսքը, որ գուցե 
Մարդկայինն է բոլոր խոսքերի մեջ մարդկանց...

Ու կոճակն եմ սեղմում՝ կոկորդի՛ պես, 
Եվ այդ խեղճ կոկորդը խռխռում է խռպոտ։ 
«Գո՜րշ»,- սողում է ձայնը՝ հորանջի՛ պես՝ դանդա՜ղ։ 

Սպասում եմ։ Մի պա՞հ։ Թե՞ բովանդակ մի կյանք, 
Որ խաչվում է քո տան սանդուղքների գլխին, 
Խաչվում՝ պաշտամունքի չարժանացած։ 
Սպասում եմ և՝ «սև՜», 
Ձայնը գույնի փոխված՝ 
Կրկին ետ է դառնում 
Եվ ինձ առնում 
Իր սև շրջագծում մահազդային...

Դու տա՜ նը չես։ Պա՛րզ է։ Դու չե՜ս վերադարձել. 
Որբ ես թողել և՛ ինձ, 
Ե՛վ մի ամբողջ քաղաք, 
Եվ հերքել ես մի բան, որ հաստատել է պետք. 
Ա՛յն, որ կա վեցերո՜րդ զգայարան, 
Եվ որ մարդկանց «սիրտը վկայում է» իրո՛ք։ 

Ու կոճակն եմ սեղմում. 
«Սե՜ր»,- ճչում է զանգը, 
Իսկ սենյակիդ ներսում արձագանքում՝ «կարո՜տ»...

Սպասե՞լ եմ։ Որքա՞ն...
...Ու երբ վերջին անգամ 
Բթամատս նորից կոճակին եմ դնում՝ 
«Բո՜րբ»,- հնչում է անվերջ, ղողանջում է կրկին, 

Եվ այդ «բորբ»-ի հուժկու արձագանքը («բոսո՜ր») 
Արդեն լուսաբացի կիսաքնում 
«Բարի լույս» է հնչում բոլո՜ր կանանց համար, 
Որոնց ես չեմ սիրում, որովհետև 
Քեզ եմ սիրում նույնիսկ ա՛յն ժամանակ, 
Երբ որ իմ դեմ դուռըդ բաց չի լինում։

*Հայաստան*
Իմ քաղցրանուն, 
Իմ բարձրանուն, 
Իմ տառապած, 
Իմ փառապանծ: 
Հների մեջ`դու ալեհեր, 
Նորերի մեջ`նոր ու ջահել. 
Դու`խաղողի խչմարված վազ, 
Վշտերըդ`ջուր,ինքըդ`ավազ. 
Դու`բարդենի սաղարթաշատ, 
Առուն ի վար փռված փշատ. 
Դու` կիսավեր ամրոց ու բերդ, 
Մագաղաթյա մատյանի թերթ. 
Դու`Զվարթնոց-ավեր տաճար, 
Կոմիտասյան Ծիրանի ծառ. 
Դու`ջրաղաց խորունկ ձորում, 
Դու`հորովել անուշ ծորուն, 
Փայլ գութանի արծաթ խոփի, 
Դու`նետ,նիզակ,մկունդ կոպիտ, 
Դու հայրենի ծխանի ծուխ, 
Դու`անգիր վեպ,դու` Սասնա ծուռ...

Իմ փառապանծ, 
Իմ տառապած, 
Իմ բարձրանուն, 
Իմ քաղցրանուն: 
Դու`մրգերի շտեմարան, 
Ոսկեվազյան գինու մառան. 
Դու`թավշե դեղձ,դու`փրփուր հաց, 
Արտաշատյան խաղող սևաչ, 
Դու`Սևանի վառվող կոհակ, 
Երևանի սյուն ու խոյակ. 
Դու`հանգրվան,կանչող փարոս, 
Դու`հայկական գերբ ու դրոշ. 
Խոսուն վկա կոտորածի 
Ու վճիտ աչք ցամաք լացի. 
Արդարության ահեղ ատյան, 
Սրի պատյան, 
Սիրո մատյան- 
Միշտ հին ու նոր իմ Հայաստան:
*Մոր ձեռքերը*
Այս ձեռքերը` մո՜ր ձեռքերը,
Հինավուրց ու նո՜ր ձեռքերը...
Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն արել այս ձեռքերը...
Պսակվելիս ո՜նց են պարել այս ձեռքերը`
Ի՜նչ նազանքով ,
Երազանքո՜վ՜:
Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն արել այս ձեռքերը...
Լույսը մինչև լույս չեն մարել այս ձեռքերը,
Առաջնեկն է երբ որ ծնվել,
Նրա արդար կաթով սնվել:
Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն արել այս ձեռքերը...
Զրկանք կրել, հոգս են տարել այս ձեռքերը
Ծով լռությա՜մբ,
Համբերությա՜մբ,
Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն արել այս ձեռքերը...
Երկինք պարզված սյուն են դառել այս ձեռքերը,
Որ չփլվի իր տան սյունը`
Որդին կռվից դառնա տունը:
Ինչե՜ր ասես, որ չեն արել այս ձեռքերը...
Մինչև տատի ձեռք են դառել այս ձեռքերը,
Այս ձեռքերը` ուժը հատած,
Բայց թոռան հետ նոր ուժ գտած...
Քար են շրջել, սար են շարժել այս ձեռքերը...
Ինչե՜ր, ինչե՜ր, ինչեր չարժեն այս ձեռքերը`
Նուրբ ձեռքերը,
Սո՜ւրբ ձեռքերը:

...Եկեք այսօր մենք համբուրենք որդիաբար
Մեզ աշխարհում ծնաց, սնած,
Մեզ աշխարհում շահած, պահած,
Մեզնից երբեք չկշտացած,
Փոշի սրբող, լվացք անող,
Անվերջ դատող, անվերջ բանող
ա'յս ձեռքերը`
Տհող որ ճաքած ու կոշտացած,
Բայց մեզ համար մետաքսի պես
խա՜ս ձեռքերը...

----------

Inna (13.10.2010), Kna (03.12.2010), Lianik (13.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (13.10.2010), Արևածագ (13.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Smokie

*Միաչքանին*

Մի աչքով եմ նայում կյանքին:
(Երկրորդ աչքս ապակուց է):
Եւ մի հատիկ իմ այս աչքով
Շատ եմ տեսնում,
Իսկ երկրորդով՝ ավելի շատ,
Որովհետեւ
Առողջ աչքով ես տեսնում եմ,
Իսկ կույր աչքով ... միշտ երազում...

*Միոտանին*

Մի ոտ չունեմ,
Ուտի եւ ձեր երկուսի տեղ
Երեքն ունեմ:
Երկու ոտով,
Ինչ դուք չունեք եւ հեշտ կոչում եք «հենակներ»,
Ես մայթերն եմ կետադրում,
Որ մարդկային կյանքի վեպը դյուրին կարդա
Մայթագրեր ընթերցելու ընդունակը,
Իսկ երրորդով,
Որի համար ինձ կոչում են միոտանի,
Երրորդով էլ տնտեսում եմ տան ծախսերըս՝
Ձեր զույգի տեղ միշտ կենտ կոշիկ պատվիրելով:

Չե՞ք նախանձում:

----------

Շինարար (02.10.2011), Պոզիտրոն (27.11.2010)

----------


## Inna

Եթե մեռնե՜լ...
Թո՛ղ որ մեռնեմ
հուր-կայծակից՝
Միանգամի՛ց,
մի վայրկյանո՛ւմ,
հանկարծակի՛,
Այնքա՜ ն արդար,
խղճիս ձայնին մի՛շտ ունկընդիր,
Որ՝ համաձայն բիբլիական հին լեգենդին՝
Հանգիստ անցնեմ և ասեղի նեղլիկ ծակից...

Եթե մեռնե՜լ...
Թող սպանվե՛մ,
թող կործանվե՛մ
Այնպես ապրած և բան արած,
Որ նորածին մանուկների տեսքով նորից
վերածնվեմ՝
Իմ անունո՛վ կնքեն նրանց...
Եթե գամվել՝
փարոսի՜ պես,
Արնաքամվել՝
հերոսի՜ պես,
Ու քրքրվել՝
դրոշի՜ պես...

Եթե մեռնե՜լ...
Բայց առայժմ ապրե՛լ է պետք: :Love:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2010), Smokie (18.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (17.10.2010), Լեո (27.11.2010), Պոզիտրոն (17.10.2010), Սլիմ (29.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

*ՀՊԱՆՑԻԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Երբ վերջալույսն է մխրճվում ամպերի մեջ` սանրի նման,
Ու հոտոտող բարակ քամին , շնիկի պես, կանգ է առնում
Ամեն թփի, ծառի, գուղձի և ամեն մի մարդու առաջ.
Ու երբ ցուրտը երիտասարդ ցույց է տալիս իր ուժն արդեն`
Ստիպելով շապիկ կոճկել ու մրմնջալ խոսքեր դժգոհ.
Ու երբ մթան թավշի վրա օրվա հաչոցն է խլանում,
Իսկ հատ ու կենտ լույսերն ասես դառնում են հին զարդանկար,-
Միամի՜տ եմ դառնում նորից,
Հավատում եմ արդարությա՛ն,
Ու թվում է, թե ես պիտի իմ... բնական մահով մեռնեմ...

----------

Անտիգոնե (27.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.11.2010), Դատարկություն (27.11.2010), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Եթե ուզում ես հասկանալ դու ինձ`
Ներս մտիր անտառ ու ականջ արա:
Որքան ձայներ կան` բոլորը տարբեր:
Եվ բազմահազար ձայնատերերից
Նույնիսկ գեթ մեկին բնավ չի տանջում
Ինչպես ձայնելը-

Նրանք կարող են լոկ այսպես ձայնել,
Եվ ոչ այլապես...

----------


## Անտիգոնե

ԱԳԱՀՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԳԻՆԸ

Եվ պետք է արդյոք
Քեզ միշտ ունենալ իմ կողքին: Ինչու?
...Ու ես ծխում եմ,
Որ ծխի տեսքով
Այս ջլախախտիչ ագահությունը դուրս փչեմ ինձնից,
Ջանամ գոհանալ իմ ունեցածով,
Որ շատ է այնքան:
Միթե,  տեր աստված, շատ չէ իսկապես:

Բայց կյանքի փոշոտ շարժուձևերից, ինչպես կեռերից,
Կախված ճոճվում են
Ու մեզ են կանչում ագահ ըղձանքներ:
Բայց կյանքի փոշոտ շարժուձևերից, ինչպես կեռերից,
Կախված ճոճվում են
Կարկատանները մեր ծվատ հոգու...
*Ես չեմ կամենում, պատրանքը փոխվի պատանքի
Եվ հետո, ծվատ, կախվի աշխարհի կեռերից փշոտ:
Ես սիրում եմ քեզ
Ու քեզ հետ նաև... անհնարինը`
Այն գոհությունը,
Ում չի հանդուրժում մեր գոյությունը:*
Ուրեմն ինչ անել?
Ինչպես սիրել քեզ-սիրվել քեզանից և...
...Էլ չուզենալ
Ոչինչ ավելի.
Սեփական իղձը, դավաճանի պես,
Գամել չորս մեխով,
Սեփական ցավին
Չորստապակ մեղր քսել ու կլլել`
Տհաճ, բայց բուժիչ դեղահատի պես,
Սեփական մտքից
Կտրել ուղղանկյուն մի քառակուսի
Ու վրան գրել սեփական արյամբ.
"Եղածն էլ շատ է",
Գրել ու մեխել սեփական ափին,
 Եվ ամեն վայրկյան ընթերցել ծածուկ`
Դասը չիմացող աշակերտի պես...

----------

E-la Via (24.12.2010), ~Anna~ (18.12.2010), Արևածագ (17.12.2010), Լեո (18.12.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

ՉԵՄ ՀԱՐԳՈՒՄ

Մինչ տարին ունի տասներկու ամիս ու չորս եղանակ,
Տասներկու անգամ սա եղանակ է մի օրում փոխում։
Եթե դուք պետք եք և, դիցուք, նույնիսկ հաշիշ եք ծխում,
Նա էլ է ծխում, որպեսզի հանկարծ … դուք չնեղանաք։
Ի՜նչ էլ նվագեն՝ նա է պարողը,
Ի՜նչ էլ կարել տան՝ նա է կարողը,
Որ ծառն էլ ցույց տան՝ նա է քարողը։
Հարգո՞ւմ եք նրան։

Իսկ հապա սրա՞ն,
Որ ասես լինի առածի պարան.
Հապա փո՛րձ արա ու ցա՜խ դիր վրան …

Չեմ հարգում շանն էլ, որին չար տերը
Անտեղի տեղը որքան ծեծում է,
Այնքան նա լիզում տիրոջ ոտերը՝
Իրեն տրորո՜ղ-ջարդո՜ղ ոտերը,
Եվ կծելու տեղ լոկ կաղկանձում է..

Եկեք միասին չհարգենք նրա՛նց,
Ովքեր սերտում են և ոչ թե դատում,
Ճառո՜ւմ են - բնավ չե՛ն կշռադատում.
Ովքեր չեն ջոկում ո՛չ թացը չորից,
Ո՛չ էլ տարբերում անդունդը ձորից.
Ովքեր գրածի տառն են ընթերցում,
Ովքեր քնածին մեռած են կարծում,
Ովքեր կարծում են
Ծուխը՝ հրաբուխ,
Իսկ լացը հարբուխ …
Չեմ հարգում նաև ա՛յն նորությունը,
Ով վաղեմության նոր տարբերակն է,
Ա՛յն չորությունը.
Որ չի տարբերվում անգթությունից,
Անհուն թվացող ա՛յն խորությունը,
Որտեղ աճում է եղեգն ու ջրմուռ,
Եվ հիմարավուն ա՛յն բարությունը,
Որ մոռանում է կսկիծ ու մրմուռ …

Հարգած չունենամ ա՛յն ծերությունն էլ,
Որ իմաստության նույնիսկ բո՜ւյր չունի։
Հարգած չունենամ ա՛յն ծռությունն էլ,
Որ Սասնա ծռից մի նշո՜ւյլ չունի,
Եվ հնարավոր ա՛յն հարությունը,
Որ ավարտվում է լոկ … համբարձումո՜վ,
Ո՛չ թե մարդկանց մեջ վերադարձումով …

Ե՛վս մի անգամ չհարգեմ նրանց,
Ովքեր մտնում են հոտած գաղջ անկյուն,
Երբ կարող էին թարմ օդում մնալ,
Թեկուզև այնտեղ մի փոքր մրսել
(Այդտեղ եմ հասել
Երբեմն ես է՛լ) …
Ովքեր մթնում են,
Երբ կարող էին միշտ մնալ լուսե,
(Ինձ էլ երբեմն խավարն է գրկում) …
Ովքեր վատնում են
Իրենց ուժերը փսփսուքի մեջ,
Մինչև կարող էին բարձրաձայն խոսել
(Երբեմն նաև ես ի՛նձ չեմ հարգում) …

Երբեմն նաև ես ի՜նձ չեմ հարգում …

----------

E-la Via (24.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (18.12.2010)

----------


## Մաեստրո

*Պարույր Սևակ
*
* * * * *

Ասում են, թե միանգամից կյանքում ոչի՜նչ չի կատարվում.
Միանգամից ո՛չ մի կարպետ եւ ո՛չ մի գորգ չի պատըռվում,
Միանգամից բերդ չի շինվում ու չի քանդվում միանգամից,
Միանգամից ձյուն չի գալիս եւ չի փչում անգամ քամին:
Մի՛րգ չի հասնում միանգամից, ո՜ւր մնաց թե՝ խելոքանան,
Զո՛ւյգ չեն կազմում միանգամից, ու՜ր մնաց թե՝ երեքանան:
Միանգամից չեն կշտանում եւ չեն զգում ջրի կարիք.
Ո՛չ այսօրն է անցյալ դառնում, ո՜չ էլ վաղն է դառնում գալիք:

Այս ամենը ճիշտ է, հարկա՛վ,
Հենց այսպես է, ինչպես որ կա:
Սակայն եթե իմ կյանքի մեջ գեթ հարցնեին մի՛ անգամ ինձ,
Թե ես ի՞նչ եմ գերադասում,
Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում
Ու երազում,
Ես կասեի.
- Ինչ լինում է՝ թող որ լինի ՄԻԱՆԳԱՄԻ՜Ց...

* * * * *

----------

Agni (27.12.2010), E-la Via (24.12.2010)

----------


## Մաեստրո

*Պարույր Սևակ*
*****

Պատահել է, որ չեմ սիրել,
Բայց, չգիտե՞մ ` ինչ՞ի համար ,
Չեմ զլացել անսեր տիրել.
Գրկել եմ կամ համբուրել եմ:
Չեմ ընդունել սրտիս խորքում,
Սակայն լռել – համբերել եմ:

Ես շատ հաճախ այն չեմ տվել , -
Մեղանչել եմ, - կարո~ղ էի.
Ու շատ հաճախ ցած եմ թևել,
Իսկ վեր թևել կարո~ղ էի:
Եվ փախուստ եմ ինձնից տվել`
Ուրիշ տեղ եմ իզուր չվել –
Օտա~ր ոլորտ ` օտա~ր թևով,
Մինչդեռ մնալ կարո~ղ էի,
Կարո~ղ էի և - պարտավոր:

Մեղավոր եմ հույսի համար,-
Չարդարացա~վ `
Ոչ իմ մեղքով .
Եվ կենդանի այն հավատի,
Որ քարացա~վ`
Ոչ իմ մեղքով .
Եվ այն բարի սրտի համար.
Որ չարացա~վ`
Ոչ իմ մեղքով :
Մեղանչել եմ
Եվ այն ըմբոստ երգի առաջ,
Որ խոհեմս պատառեցի.
Այն խոհերի մահվան համար,
Որոնց ծինը խաթարեցի.
Մեղավոր եմ և քո առաջ,
Որ...սիրելուց դադարեցի,
Եվ այն ներման, որ բռնությամբ
Իմ լայն սրտից վտարեցի...

Իսկ ճիշտ ասած`
Ընդհանրապես մեղա գալու քիչ բան ունեմ.

----------

E-la Via (24.12.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Պարույր Սևակը  մի բանաստեղծություն ունի քրոջը նվիրած, որը գրել է կարծեմ 1941թ.-ին, ո?վ կարող  ա ունենա....

----------


## Inna

*Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես...* :Love: 

Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Իսկ դու ուրիշինն ես, 
Դու´ - ուրիշի՛նը։ 

Դու´, իմ հարազա՛տը, 
Մոտի՛կ հարազատը, 
Եվ – ուրիշի՛ն... 
Ա՛խ, ուրիշին թող որ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ,
Չէ՞ր կարելի, ասա´։
Ա՛խ, դու այդ ինչպե՞ս ես ուրիշինը եղել,
Իմ սիրելի՛, ասա´...

Եվ նա ով է՝ գիտե՛մ։
Պարզ է. նա ո´չ կարիճ, 
Եվ ո´չ էլ իժ է նա։
Գուցե վատ չէ այնքան,
Գուցե լավն է անգամ,
Բայց քեզ համար օտա՛ր – ուրի՛շ է նա...

----------

E-la Via (27.12.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Հո ասեղ չէ սերը...* :Love: 

Հո ասեղ չէ սերը, որ կորցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ կթաքցընե՞ս
Ինչ որ բարձիկի մեջ կամ տոպրակում։
Եթե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում...

Դե´հ, ու՞մ լավ հայտնի չէ մեր իսկ թուլությունը.
Մենք բոլորս էլ մի քիչ փսփսուք ենք սիրում։
Իսկ գեղեցիկ սեռի դրությունը
Շա՛տ է նախանձելի այս հարցերում։ 
Ոմանց համար արդեն դա մի թուլություն է, 
Ինչպես ջուր խմելը, հաց ուտելը... 
Պատկերացրեք հիմա դուք մեր դրությունը։ 
Պարզ է. հայտնի դարձավ և մեր սերը։ 
Ուրիշները դարձան կիսով նրա տերը. 
Ե’վ այս, և’ այն կողմից տնտըղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ թաղեցին նրան, 
Մերթ պեղեցին նրան: 
Ուրիշ խոսքով ասած՝ 
Նա մի դրոշ դարձավ, 
Որ ո´չ թե ձեռքից-ձեոք – բերնից-բերա՛ն անցավ...

Չէ´, սսե՛ղ չէ սերը, որ թաքցընես,
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա՝ 
Աչք է ծակում.
Իսկ թե ասեղ է նա, 
Հենց թաքցընես՝
Քո ցանկությանն ընդդեմ կհագցընես
Պոչից երկա՛ր մի թել, 
Որ երևա´ իսկույն։
Մենք ասեղը թելել բնավ չենք էլ փորձել:
Բայց ի՛նչ...
Դուրս է գալիս՝
Հիմար բան ենք գործել. 
Կարելի է, ինչ խոսք, սիրահարվել, 
Միայն... հարկավոր էր խելոք վարվել, 
Սուսի՛կ – փուսի՛կ այնպես... 

Աստվա´ծ վկա, այսպես 
Չէ՞ որ կարելի է անգամ խելագարվե՛լ։ 
Ախար իմ ի՛նչ գործն է՝ մարդիկ ո՞նց են անում։ 
Իմ ի՛նչ գործն է. 
Մարդիկ շա´տ բաներ են անում,
Հազար ու մի տեսակ վա´տ բաներ են անում, 
Ես գործ ունեմ մարդկա՛նց, 
Ո´չ թե ամեն կարգի նրանց արարքի հետ. 
Ես գործ ունեմ սիրո՛, 
Ո´չ թե թաքուն կապի հրայրքի հետ. 
Միայն աղբյուրի՛ հետ հավերժախոս ու ջինջ, 
Եվ ո´չ հոսանքի հետ հեղեղային. 
Եվ ո´չ երբեք մոր հետ այն տղայի, 
Որին չար ընկերն է խաղում դաղում.

----------

E-la Via (27.12.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Պարույր Սևակը  մի բանաստեղծություն ունի քրոջը նվիրած, որը գրել է կարծեմ 1941թ.-ին, ո?վ կարող  ա ունենա....


ոչ մեկ չունի՞....  :Cry:  :This:

----------


## Շինարար

> ոչ մեկ չունի՞....


Վերնագիր, ինչ-որ տող չգիտե՞ս:

----------


## My World My Space

> Վերնագիր, ինչ-որ տող չգիտե՞ս:


Չէ Շին ջան, մի անգամ եմ կարդացել....  :Sad: 
մենակ գիտեմ, որ իրա առաջի լուրջ գործերից ա, որ դրա համար նենց են արել, որ ինքը բանակ չգնա....

Հ.Գ. հա, մեկ էլ շատ երկար են տողերը, ինքն էլ մոտ մի 7-8 տուն

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ Շին ջան, մի անգամ եմ կարդացել.... 
> մենակ գիտեմ, որ իրա առաջի լուրջ գործերից ա, որ դրա համար նենց են արել, որ ինքը բանակ չգնա....
> 
> Հ.Գ. հա, մեկ էլ շատ երկար են տողերը, ինքն էլ մոտ մի 7-8 տուն


Ես վեցհատորյակը ունեմ, եթե հաստատ գիտես, որ դրանում չի, էլ էդքանը չնայեմ, իսկ եթե չէ, գիշերը կքրքրեմ:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես վեցհատորյակը ունեմ, եթե հաստատ գիտես, որ դրանում չի, էլ էդքանը չնայեմ, իսկ եթե չէ, գիշերը կքրքրեմ:



կակռազ վեցհատորյակում կա
 պտի նայես քառասունական թթ գործերը....

----------


## Շինարար

> կակռազ վեցհատորյակում կա
>  պտի նայես քառասունական թթ գործերը....


Լավ չի :Xeloq:   :Jpit:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Պարույր Սևակը  մի բանաստեղծություն ունի քրոջը նվիրած, որը գրել է կարծեմ 1941թ.-ին, ո?վ կարող  ա ունենա....


Սա է?

Զղջում

Ճաշակած մայրական գգվանքի հետ կարոտիդ լեղին,
Մարմնական հանգստի հետ` հոգու խռովք,
Թույլ տուր այսօր, քույր իմ, դարձնել քեզ արնոտ կառափնատեղի,
Եվ ինձ մորթել այնտեղ մեղանչման ու զղջման անագորույն սրով...

Քանզի դու էիր միայն` հասկացար ապրումներս խելագար,
Անկումներս` թռիչքից առաջ, դժգոհ հայացքս թռիչքից հետո.
Տեսար միտքս- գայլի պես անկուշտ, գայլի պես ագահ,
Լսեցիր տիրական ճախրանքը ոգուս, որ զարկվում է լոկ հանճարի նետով:

Քանզի դու էիր` անսարսուռ իջար հոգուս վիհերն իվար,
Հոգուս անհունները- մռայլ, ահալի, անհատակ,
Ուր լպրծուն են ծերպերը, քարանձավներն-  ամայի,
քարափները խավար,
Ուր պատահմամբ ընկածին կյանքս թվում էր անմիտ և երգս` անախորժ կատակ:

...Սակայն դու անհատակ վիհերից այդ ելնելով անելարան,
Երջանիկ և գոհ ժպիտով մի, որ հատուկ է գանձեր պեղող մարդուն,
Հասկացար, որ հրաշք էր կյանքս- անհունորեն հարուստ և գերառատ..
Տեսար այնտեղ արարիչներ- երկնող, արքաներ-անթագակիր և դևեր մշտարթուն:

Ըմբոշխնեցիր ցավով` անդառնալի հաճույքի հետ միասին,
Քաղցր ու դառն շիճուկներն իմ սրբագործված արյունիս մեջ,
Սերս հավերժորեն խոստումնալից և վայրկենապես խաբուսիկ,
Հոգիս, որպես հավերժ մատյան և մարմինս նրան գրքակալ...

Չխնդացիր, երբ հիվանդ էի հոգով` առանց պատճառի և անցավ,
Չլքեցիր երբլքեցի քեզ, անգետ քո հոգուն, քո լույսին կույր,
Եվ խոստումի ու սիրո, և դրժման ու լքման մեջ ինձ հասկացար,
Կեղտով ապական հոգիս դիտելով` անբիծ ու մաքուր...

Եվ հիմա ես, անցած անվերադարձ ճանապարհի կեսից
Ետ նաելով, քույր իմ, ինչ խոսքերով արդյոք արդարացում հայցեմ,
Ինչպես հասցնեմ քեզ զղջման երգն այս իմ,
Երբ սերս- սուրհանդակ` անհանգրվան անցել
Եվ իր հետ տարել է սրտիդ մերձենալու անկրկնելի հասցեն...

1942թ.

----------

My World My Space (28.12.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Սա է?
> 
> Զղջում
> 
> Ճաշակած մայրական գգվանքի հետ կարոտիդ լեղին,
> Մարմնական հանգստի հետ` հոգու խռովք,
> Թույլ տուր այսօր, քույր իմ, դարձնել քեզ արնոտ կառափնատեղի,
> Եվ ինձ մորթել այնտեղ մեղանչման ու զղջման անագորույն սրով...
> 
> ...



Չէ, սա չի....  :Sad: 

լավ, մի քեզ տանջի էս գիշերվա կեսին.....  ապլես....

----------

Անտիգոնե (28.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Զղջում
*
Ճաշակած մայրական գգվանքի հետ կարոտի լեղին,
Մարմնական հանգստի հետ` հոգու խռովք,
Թույլ տուր այսօր, քույր իմ, դարձնել քեզ արնոտ կառափնատեղի,
Եվ ինձ մորթել այնտեղ մեղանչման ու զղջման անագորույն սրով...

Քանզի դու էիր միայն` հասկացար ապրումներս խելագար,
Անկումներս` թռիչքից առաջ, դժգոհ հայացքս` թռիչքից հետո.
Տեսար միտքս_գայլի պես անկուշտ, գայլի պես ագահ,
Լսեցիր տիրական ճախրանքը ոգուս, որ զարկվում է լոկ հանճարի նետով:

Քանզի դու էիր` անսարսուռ իջար հոգուս վիհերն ի վար,
Հոգուս անհունները_մռայլ, ահալի, անհատակ,
Ուր լպրծուն են ծերպերը, քարանձավներն_ամայի, քարափները_խավար,
Ուր պատահմամբ ընկածին կյանքս թվում էր անմիտ և երգս` անախորժ կատակ:

...Սակայն դու անհատակ վիհերից այդ ելնելով անելարան,
Երջանիկ և գոհ ժպիտով մի, որ հատուկ է գանձեր պեղող մարդուն,
Հասկացար, որ հրաշք էր կյանքս_անհունորեն հարուստ և գերառատ...
Տեսար այնտեղ արարիչներ_երկնող, արքաներ_անթագակիր և դևեր_մշտարթուն:

Ըմբոշխնեցիր ցավով` անդառնալի հաճույքի հետ միասին,
Քաղցր ու դառն շիճուկներն իմ` սրբագործված արյունիս մեջ.
Սերս հավերժորեն խոստումնալից և վայրկենապես խաբուսիկ,
Հոգիս, որպես հավերժ մատյան և մարմինս` նրան գրքակալ...

Չխնդացիր, երբ հիվանդ էի հոգով` առանց պատճառի և անցավ,
Չլքեցիր, երբ լքեցի քեզ-անգետ քո հոգուն, քո լույսին կույր,
Եվ խոստումի ու սիրո, և դրժման ու լքման մեջ ինձ հասկացար,
Կեղտով ապական հոգիս դիտելով` անբիծ ու մաքուր...

Եվ հիմա ես, անցած անվերադարձ ճանապարհի կեսից
Ետ նայելով, քույր իմ, ի՞նչ խոսքերով արդյոք արդարացում հայցեմ,
Երբ սերըս–սուրհանդակ՝ անհանգրվան անցել
Եվ իր հետ տարել է սրտիդ մերձենալու անկրկնելի հասցեն,..

1942

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.12.2010), Inna (01.01.2011), Lusinamara (08.03.2011), My World My Space (28.12.2010), Արևածագ (31.03.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> Չէ, սա չի.... 
> 
> լավ, մի քեզ տանջի էս գիշերվա կեսին.....  ապլես....


Սևակի վերաբերյալ ոչինչ ինձ երբեք տանջանք չի պատճառել: 

"*Ապլես"- ի* փոխարեն էլ կարող էիր   պարզապես *շնորհակալություն*  հայտնել...

----------

My World My Space (28.12.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Սևակի վերաբերյալ ոչինչ ինձ երբեք տանջանք չի պատճառել: 
> 
> "*Ապլես"- ի* փոխարեն էլ կարող էիր   պարզապես *շնորհակալություն*  հայտնել...


հայտնել եմ....   :Wink:

----------


## Արևածագ

Անտիգոնե ու Շինարար, ապրե'ք:  :Ok:  Բանաստեղծությունը Վորլդի ուզածը չի, բայց իմ փնտրածն էր:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...=1#post2126320

----------

Շինարար (28.12.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անտիգոնե ու Շինարար, ապրե'ք:  Բանաստեղծությունը Վորլդի ուզածը չի, բայց իմ փնտրածն էր:
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...=1#post2126320


Ինձ թվում է՝ Վորլդի ուզածն է հենց, ուղղակի ժամանակին շատ է տպավորվել, հիմա նորից կարդալով էլ էդ տպավորությունը չի ստացել, կարծում է, թե ուրիշ ստեղծագործություն է :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (21.06.2012)

----------


## Inna

*Հավատում եմ* 

Հաճախ սիրում եմ, 
Երբ մարդկայնորեն սիրտս գերում են։
Հաճախ լռում եմ, 
Երբ ճիշտ ասածս դիտմամբ ծռում են:
Նաև խղճում եմ, 
Եթե զղջաում են։
Հիասթափվում եմ, 
Եթե խաբվում եմ։
Նաև ատում եմ, 
Եթե ստում են։
Բայց ամենի՛ց խոր 
Ես հավատում եմ:
Ո՛չ միայն գիտեմ.
Ես հավատում եմ
Երկնի բացխուփիկ քողարկությանը,
Օվկիանոսների հավերժ կրկնվող խաղարկությանը,
Հավք ու թռչունի անբեկանելի ձվարկությանը։
Ո՛չ միայն գիտեմ.
Ես հավատո՛ւմ եմ,
Որ անհնար Է արևը բանտել,
Երկնակամարի զարդերը քանդել, 
Խմորի նման հունցել ու գնդել
Կապույտը ծովի, 
Ատելի լուսնին բռնել վռնդել
Երկնքից ծավի...
Ինչո՞ւ թաքցնեմ.
Ես ճանաչում եմ ու գիտեմ մարդուն: 
Ի նչ ասես չկա նրա փակ սրտում։
Գիտի կործանե՛լ,
Բայց և... գործ անել,
Մատնություն գրած նո՛ւյն իր ձեոքերով՝ 
Աշխարհը լցնել շռայլ բերքերով:
Նույն այդ ձեռքերով`
Ե՛վ ճրագ մարել,
Եվ խարույկ վառել:
Նու՛յն այդ ձեռքերով` 
Ե՛վ դանակ խրել, 
Ե՛վ վեպեր գրել։
Նա գիտի զարկե՛լ 
Ու զրկել գիտի, 
Բայց գիտի գրկե՛լ 
Ու փրկել գիտի։
Նա գիտի կեղծե՛լ
Ու սրբապղծե՛լ,
Առավել ևս՝
Գիտի ստեղծել։
Ես նրան հաճախ դատափետում եմ, 
Երբեմն նրան նույնիսկ ատում եմ, 
Բայց, ամենից շատ, խոր հավատում եմ։
Ես հավատում եմ նրա բնության ո՛չ թերությանը`
Ստորությա՛նը
Ու չարությա՛նը,
Այլ խորությանը
Ու բարությանը.
Ոչ ծերությանը,
Այլ նորությա՛նը՝
Զավակի տեսքով անվերջ կրկնվող այդ հարությանը,-
Ես հավատում եմ կենդանի մարդուն, 
Առավել` նրա ծնվելիք որդուն ։
Ես ավատում եմ նրա անուրջին.
Նա որտեղ որ է Մարս Էլ կթռչի,–
Նոր Է սկսում տիեզերական ճամփորդությունը։
Եվ Վեներայի լանջին կկառչի,—
Ես գիտեմ նրա տղամարդկային շանորդությունը...
Ես հավատում եմ նրա ծով խելքին 
Եվ նույնիսկ՝ նրա հոտառությանը, 
Ամեն ինչ տեսնող աչքերի ցոլքին 
Եվ նույնիսկ՝ նրանց մթարությանը։ 
Ես հավատում եմ նրա մատների
Հար անհատնելի
ճարտարությանը,
Նրա ոտների
արդարությանը. 
Մինչն իսկ եթե ճամփից էլ հանեն՝
Էլի ճար կանեն,
Տե՛ղ կհասցնեն...
Ես հավատում եմ հավատին մարդու`
Իմ ա՛յս հավատին...

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2011), Lusinamara (08.03.2011)

----------


## Inna

*Չես հավատում*

Ես տեսնում եմ՝ չես հավատում ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ իմ անցյալին. 
Մեր հարուստը՝ աչքիդ աղքատ, կեղծ է թվում պանծալին։

Դու կարծում ես, որ ամեն ինչ, ողջը սուտ էր մեր միջև, 
Ճիշտ էր միայն երկար ճամբան՝ լիքը փշեր ու խճեր:

Ճիշտ էր միայն սպասումը, որ և անցավ ապարդյուն -
Իզու՜ր էին մեր սրտերը սպասումից թփրտում։

Ճիշտ էր միայն արբեցումը այն սին բախտով, որ եկավ,– 
Նա ոսկի չէր, այլ ոսկեզօծ, հետո պղինձ, վերջը՝ կավ...

Ես տեսնում եմ ՝ չես հավատում դու անցյալին իմ ու քո, 
Չես հավատում ու չես տարվում նաև դու մեր գալիքով։

Չես հավատում, թե նա կգա, թե կլինենք բախտավոր, 
Քեզ ամեն ինչ փուչ է թվում և ամեն ինչ՝ ախտավոր։

Քեզ թվում է, որ մենք իզու՜ր հանդիպեցինք մեկմեկու,–
Ո՛չ մեր սրտում՝ երջանկություն, ո՛չ մեր կյանքում՝ մեծ բեկում...

Իսկ ի՞նչ անենք, ո՞նց բաժանվենք, երբ սրտերը իմ ու քո 
Թե սիրով էլ չեն շղթայված, գեթ կապված են տանջանքով...

----------

E-la Via (06.01.2011), Lusinamara (08.03.2011), paniaG (06.01.2011), ~Anna~ (11.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (10.05.2011), Արևածագ (11.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (14.02.2012), Լեո (24.01.2011)

----------


## ~Anna~

Դիմակահանդես 
կարդում է Սոս Սարգսյանը  :Love:

----------

Gayl (11.01.2011), lili-4 (24.01.2011), Smokie (11.01.2011), Շինարար (02.10.2011)

----------


## ~Anna~

Ա՜խ քեզ ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ քեզ հիշում եմ դեռ,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ դու դեռ թանկ ես ինձ համար,
Ինչպե՞ս մեզ բաժանող արգելակը քանդել,
Ինչպե՞ս չգալ քեզ մոտ, ինչի՞ համար:

Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ` դու, միայն դո՜ւ չես թախծում,
ինչպե՞ս ասել, որ ես ծնվել եմ քեզ համար,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել , որ ես միշտ էլ քեզ եմ տենչում,
Սակայն ինչպե՞ս ասել, ինչի՞ համար:

Չէ՞ որ բաժանվեցինք կարծես մեր ցանկությամբ,
Եվ այսօրը պարզ էր և ինձ, և քեզ համար…
Հիմա ինչու՞ ցավել անցած երջանկությամբ,
Եվ չցավել՞, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար:

Ինչպե՞ս, ինչպե՞ս ասել` նորից արի, արի՜,
Ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ ես ապրում եմ քեզ համար:
Գեթ չխոստովանե՞լ ցավը մեր սրտերի,
Խոստոնովանե՞լ, ինչու՞, ինչի՞ համար…

----------

Lusinamara (08.03.2011), Nare-M (16.01.2011), Smokie (17.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

ՈՐԴՈՒՍ 

Ինձ հետ լինի, թե առանց ինձ, իմ բալի՛կս, կմեծանաս, 
Իմ օգնությամբ, թե առանց ինձ, դու երբևէ կհասկանաս, 
Թե ոնց պիտի ապրել կյանքում, թե ոնց պիտի նայել կյանքին, 
Թե աշխարհում ինչն է էժան, թե աշխարհում ինչն է անգին: 
Ինքս էլ խրատ կարդացողին ո՛չ հարգում եմ, ո՛չ հանդուրժում, 
Տափակ թե սուր քարոզներից ինքս էլ եմ միշտ, տղա՛ս, խորշում: 

Ու թե հիմա, իմ բալի՛կս, ես քո գլխին ճառ եմ կարդում, 
Ապա միայն նրա համար, որ շատ հաճախ կյանքում մարդու 
Եթե իր մեծ բաժինն ունի ժամանակը, ինքը դարը, 
Բայց և այնպես քիչ չի ազդում նաև ընտրած ճանապարհը: 
Գուցե քեզ հետ նույնը լինի, որ պատել է հաճախ ինձ է՛լ. 
Հաճախ շուրջս աչք ածելով, այն մարդկանց եմ ես նախանձել, 

Որոնց կյանքը հեշտ է անցնում – ասես կյա՜նք չէ, այլ խճուղի` 
Անխոչընդո՜տ և անարգելք, քանոնի պես հա՜րթ ու ուղիղ. 
Դպրոց, հետո ինչ-որ մի ԲՈՒՀ, մի ազդեցիկ զանգահարող,– 
Եվ տաք տեղն է ապահովված… 
Այդպես ապրել դու չե՜ս կարող: 
Չէի ուզի, որ քո կյանքը հարթ խճուղու նման լիներ: 
Դու մի՛ անցիր ասֆալտ ճամփով, գերադասի՛ր ճամփա շինել: 
* 
Դու սիրո հետ միշտ հաշտ ապրիր, բայց խույս մի՛ տա տառապանքից. 
Նա սրբում է աչքը փոշուց, նա մաքրում է հոգին ժանգից: 
Տառապանքից չեն մեռնում, չէ՛, այլ ավելի են պնդանում,– 
Ապաքինված սիրտը հետո գալիք ցավը հեշտ է տանում: 
Ա՜խ, մի՛ նվա: Հայրդ երբեք չի հանդուրժում նվացողին… 
Շատ ավելի լավ է, տղա՛ս, դառն արցունքով աչքըդ ցողիր 
Ու քո ճամփան շարունակիր: Թո՛ղ որ լինի նա քարքարոտ, 
Բայց քո հոգում եթե լինի բարո՛ւ, լավի՛, սիրո՛ կարոտ, 
Դու չե՜ս հոգնի, դու կքայլես. կբարձրանաս դու սարն ի վեր: 
Դրա համար ոգի է պետք, դրա համար պետք չեն թևեր: 
* 
Ազնի՛վ եղիր ամեն ինչում – ո՞վ է կայնքում սովից մեռել: 
Ճշտի համար աքսոր չկա – ստի հանդեպ ինչու լռել: 
Իսկ մեր շուրջը դեռ կան մարդիկ, որ երբ պետք է, մեջք են ծռում, 
Երբ որ պետք է, հռհռում են, պե՞տք է` ժպտո՛ւմ, պե՞տք է` լռո՛ւմ, 
Պե՞տք է` իրենց մատն են տնկում… Դու մի՛ եղիր կյանքում տհաս` 
Դու հասկացի՛ր հենց այս գլխից, մի՛ մոռացիր երբեք, տղա՛ս. 
Ազնըվությունն այն է միայն, որ չի փոխվում` ոնց էլ խուռ տաս,– 
Նա մի ճերմակ երես ունի, ոչ թե յոթ-ութ գունեղ աստառ… 
* 
Մի՛ տրտնջա: Դու հիշո՞ւմ ես. «Ձախորդ օրեր… կուգան-կերթան»… 
Մի՛ տրտնջա: Եթե լավից ետ ես ընկել` ինքդ հասիր… 
Մի՛ տրտնջա, բայց և կյանքը գրքի նման դու մի՛ կարդա, 
Գրքի նման` քեզնից հեռու, ինչ-որ օտար մարդկանց մասին… 
Հպա՛րտ եղիր, բայց ոչ գոռոզ (դատարկ մարդն է գոռոզանում, 
Հայրդ խելոք ու տխմարին դրանով էր զանազանում): 
Հորդ նման հպա՛րտ զգա, որ ոչ մեկի տուն չես քանդել, 
Ոչ մի ազնիվ խոսք չես կտրել, ոչ մի ազնիվ միտք չես բանտել, 
Որ շիտակ ես քայլել կյանքում և լռել ես եթե հաճախ, 
Ապա միայն նրա համար, որ առևտուրը մանարծախ 
Հաճախ միայն զիզի-բիզի զանգուլակ է նետել շուկա, 
Իսկ դու զուրկ ես զիզի-բիզուց, կեղծ դրամ էլ մոտըդ չկա… 
*Դու փոքր ես դեռ, դեռ չգիտես, թե ոնց պիտի կյանքին նայել: 
Դու փոքր ես դեռ: Երբ մեծանաս, դառնաս արդեն հասուն ջահել, 
Խորհուրդներն իմ և՛ հնացած, և՛ ավելորդ թվան գուցե – 
Կյանքում այնժամ էլ չլինեն նման բացեր, նման խոցեր: 
Է՛հ, տա Աստված: Ես էլ կյանքում ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ երազում 
(Կույրը, տղա՛ս, ինչպես գիտես, երկու աչք է միայն ուզում): 
Խորհուրդներն իմ թող հնանան… Ծաղիկն է լոկ այդպես մեռնում, 
Երբ ամռանը ծառի վրա հասուն միրգ է արդեն դառնում: 
Հանուն գալիք վառ խարույկի ես պատրաստ եմ այսօր ծխալ, 
Հանուն վաղվա ճշմատության թող որ այսօր լինեմ սխալ…

----------

Smokie (24.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (24.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ



----------

Lusina (24.01.2011), Smokie (24.01.2011)

----------


## Tianshi

ԱՆԿԵՂԾ ԱՍԱԾ

 Անկեղծ ասած՝ այս ամենից ես հոգնել եմ,
Ես, սիրելի՛ս, որ քեզ սիրել եւ օգնել եմ.
Ձեռք եմ պարզել, հույս եմ տվել,
Վատըդ թողած՝ լավըդ թվել,
Հավատացրել, հավատացել,
Թե իմ առաջ դուռ ես բացել՝
Չտեսնըված, չեղած մի դուռ:
Սակայն ի՞նչ եմ ես ստացել
Այդ ամենին ի տրիտուր:
Անկեղծ ասած՝ ոչինչ չկա, եւ ոչ էլ կար:
Անկեղծ ասած՝ դու բնավ էլ ա՛յն չես եղել,
Ա՛յն չես եղել, ինչ որ ես եմ կարծել երկար:
Ո՞ւր ես, ասա՛, դու ինձ մղել:
Ճիշտ ճամփից ես միայն շեղել:
Սուտ խոստումով կապել ես ինձ,
Մանկան նման խաբել ես ինձ,
Ու չես տվել ոչի՜նչ, ոչի՜նչ:
Իսկ այն, ինչ որ ինձ ես տվել,
Արժանի չէր ո՛չ քեզ, ո՛չ ինձ:
Անկեղծ ասած՝ քո տվածից ես հոգնել եմ:
Ինքդ գիտես՝ որքան ձգտել ու տքնել եմ,
Որ դու... որ դու նման լինես իմ երազին:
Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս՝ ի՛նչ դուրս եկավ.
“Տղան հասավ իր մուրազին,
Դուք էլ հասնեք ձեր մուրազին”:
Հեքիաթն, այո, միտքըս ընկավ...
Դու՝ հեքիաթում հրաշք աղջիկ.
Այնինչ կյանքում՝ ինչ-որ... չղջիկ,
Որ ոչ թռչուն, ոչ էլ մուկ է...
Անկեղծ ասած՝ զուր էր ամբողջ այս աղմուկը:
Անկեղծ ասած՝ նեղանում ես, թե լրջանում,
Մե՜կ է հիմա:
Էլ չեմ գցի ինձ սար ու ձոր,
Անկեղծ կասեմ՝ հեքիաթն ինչով է վերջանում,
Ցած է ընկնում երեք խնձոր-
Մեկ՝ ասողին, Մեկ՝ լսողին,
Մեկ էլ... ինձ պես գիշեր ու զօր
Հիմարաբար սպասողին...
Անկեղծ ասած՝ հեքիաթներից ես հոգնել եմ....

----------

Inna (08.03.2011), Smokie (25.01.2011), ~Anna~ (25.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (24.01.2011), Արևածագ (24.01.2011), Լեո (24.01.2011), Հայուհի (08.03.2011), Սլիմ (24.01.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Չգիտեմ արդյոք այս թեմայում մեջբերվել են Սևակի կողմից Սուլամիթային ուղարկված նամակներից հատվածներ: Մի քանի էջ նայեցի, չկար: Համբերությունս չհերիքեց ամբողջը նայել: 
Մեջ եմ բերում Հովիկ Չարխչյանի "Սուլամիթա, Սևակի մեծ սերը" գրքից մի փոքր հատված. ավելի ստույգ` Սևակի կողմից Սուլամիթային գրված բազում նամակներից մեկը.


*"10.6.1959թ.
Մոսկվա.
Իմ Սուլա,
Կրկին ստացա քո նամակը` գրված հայերեն տառերով, իսկ երեկ` տակավին երեք նամակ:
Խոսքով սպասում ես, իսկ ես, ինչպես ինքդ ես նկատում, չեմ...մեռնում:
Ինչպես մեռնեմ, երբ ես սպասում եմ:
Սպասում եմ իմ Սուլ-Սուլամի-Սուլամիթային, ում մասին արդեն պոեմ չես գրի, քանզի նա ինքը պոեմ է, և այդ պոեմը...իմն է: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ վերընթերցել նրան: Երբ եմ ստանալու ձեռագիրը, թանկագինը, հարազատը, իմը...իմ սպասում:
Այնքան շատ բան եմ ուզում քեզ ասել, բայց... մոռացա ամեն ինչի մասին, քանզի մտովի դիմավորեցի քեզ և ընդունեցի և...

***
Շատ ու շատ հաճախ եմ ես տխուր ժպտում քեզ: Ինչու րես նկատում?: Իսկ եթե նկատում ես, ինչու չես մխիթարում ինձ գոնե հուսադրող բառերով...
Մենք բոլորս` ես, սենյակը, լողարանը, բանալին, վերելակը, հնարավոր Տվիշը, անկողինը, իմ (ավելի ճիշտ` քո) մարմինը, մենք բոլորս միասին և առանձին-առանձին սպասում ենք քեզ, Սուլա:
Բարի եղիր, արի:
դու արդեն ունես նոր, հայկական անուն հարևանուհու և վերելակավարի համար: Նրանք, երևում է, շատ են ուզում իմանալ այդ անունը, բայց առայժմ ես նրանց չեմ ասի:
Իսկ քեզ կասեմ ահա թե ինչ.
- Ես իրոք սիրում եմ Սուլամիթային:
- Երազում եմ նրա մասին:
Եվ կսիրեմ, քանի դեռ նա չի սիրել... երկրորդ անգամ:
- Եվ քանի որ նա իմ լավն է, ապա չի անի այդ բանը, այսինքն կսիրեմ, քանի դեռ ես...դե, ծերուկ չեմ...

***
Հ.Գ.- Դու, խնդրում եմ, այնքան էլ մի հպարտացիր քո նամակների քանակով: Իմ մեկ հատը հավասար է 1=1+3=4, այսինքն, ավելի պարզ` 1=1+3: Հասկացար?"*

----------

Արևածագ (08.03.2011), Հայուհի (08.03.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Եվս մեկ նամակ Պ. Սևակից Սուլամիթային

*“12.6.1959թ.
Մոսկվա
Սուլա-ա-ա…
Ես այդպես էլ գիտեի: Այսինքն, սիրտս գիտեր:
Ոչ, իմ սկ(?)եպտիկ հոգին գիտեր, որ դու չես գալու:
Ախր միշտ այդպես է, երբ շատ ես ուզում, չի ստացվում:
Դրա համար էլ զավեշտ կա. Եթե շատ ես ցանկանում, բայց չի կարելի, ապա… կարելի է:
Միայն թե մի մտածիր, հարազատս (=ինքը), թե ես չարացած եմ կամ բարկանում եմ քեզ վրա: Միայն դա էր պակաս, որ մենք,- թեկուզ հեռվից հեռու,- չհասկանանք ու չարդարացնենք մեկս  մյուսիս: Պարզապես շատ տխուր է, դե, ճիշտ այնպես… ինչպես քեզ համար…
Իսկ ես… արդեն երկրորդ օրն եմ կորցնում…փայտոջիլների հետ պայքարում, որպեսզի դու հանգիստ քնես: Դե, ինչ, կսպասենք:
***
Ինչ- որ կարևոր բան մոռացա:
Եթե դա սիրո մասին էր, ապա արդեն կարևոր չէ, - այն դարձել է ամենաէժան ապրանքը. Ծախում եմ, բայց ոչ ոք չի գնում, իսկ իմ միակ գնորդն այնքան հեռու է ինձնից, որ նույնիսկ չի պատկերացնում, թե ես ինչպես եմ սևացել… կարոտից:
Այլևս գրել (այսօր) չեմ կարողանում.-ուժ չկա…
Հարցնում ես` ինչպես եմ ես ապրում?:
Ինչպես կիսահիվանդը:
Ուտում եմ?
Համարյա թե ոչ:
Քնում եմ?
Այնպես, ինչպես… ուտում եմ (+ փայտոջիլները):
Աշխատում եմ?
Ինչպես ուրիշները, բայց ոչ` ինչպես ես:
Սիրում եմ?
Ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ուրիշները, այլ այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ կարողանում… և երևի նա, ում սիրում եմ:
Սպասում եմ?
Ոչ, մահանում (մարում) եմ, բայց քանի որ իմ կեսը Քրիստոսի արյունն ունի, ապա ես հարություն եմ առնում…
Եթե այդպես է, գոնե պոեմի տողացիները շուտ ուղարկիր, որպեսզի հանձնեմ մեքենագրելու: Լավ?
Եղիր իմը:
Քո… Քրիստոս…

Հ. Գ. – Նույնիսկ չեմ “համբուրում” կամ “Գրկում”, - ուժ չկա և… էլի ինչ-որ բան:
Պ.”*

----------

matlev (09.05.2011), Արևածագ (08.03.2011), Հայուհի (08.03.2011)

----------


## Milani

Իսկապես որ շաաաաատ եմ սիրում Սևակ...................  բոլոր բանաստեղծութունները..............


ՄԵՌՆԵԼ

Եթե մեռնել...
Թող որ մեռնեմ
հուր-կայծակից
Միանգամից,
մի վայրկյանում,
հանկարծակի,
Այնքան արդար,
խղճիս ձայնին միշտ ունկընդիր,
Որ համաձայն բիբլիական հին լեգենդին
Հանգիստ անցնեմ եւ ասեղի նեղլիկ ծակից...
Եթե մեռնել...
Թող սպանվեմ,
թող կործանվեմ
Այնպես ապրած եւ բան արած,
Որ նորածին մանուկների տեսքով նորից
վերածնվեմ
Իմ անունով կնքեն նրանց...
Եթե գամվել
փարոսի պես,
Արնաքամվել
հերոսի պես,
Ու քրքրվել
դրոշի պես...
Եթե մեռնել...
Բայց առայժմ ապրե°լ է պետք

----------

E-la Via (10.05.2011), Անտիգոնե (14.08.2011)

----------


## Milani

Լավագույնը


Լավագույն ժպիտ ասվածը , անշուշտ,
Փակ աչքերովն է:

Իսկ լավագույնը երազանքների`
Բաց աչքերովը:

Լավագույն երգը
Բաց պատուհանից – հեռվից լսածն է:

Լավագույն խոսքը
Լռության խորքում լռին ասածն է:

Լավագույն ազգը այն է, երևի ,
Որ չի կամենում հսկա կայսրություն:

Լավագույն հավատն այն է, որ երբեք
Չի դառնում կրոն:

Լավագույն դիմակն այն է, անակասկած,
Որ կոչվում է դեմք:

Լավագույն դերը`
Վատ խաղացվածը:

Լավագույն սերը `
Կիսա~տ թողածը:

Լավագույն տանջված ու տառապածը
Վարդն է<երգերում>:

Լավագույն կապիկն աշխարհում <Էլի~>
Մարդն է երևի:

Լավագույն մարդն էլ <ոչ մի երևի>
Ներեցեք... ես եմ...

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), E-la Via (10.05.2011), Smokie (28.07.2011), Անտիգոնե (10.05.2011), Լեո (02.10.2011)

----------


## Milani

ԱՌԱՆՑ ԽՈՍՔԵՐԻ



Ես գիտեմ, որ դու հաճախ ես հիմա
Մոտենում ձեր տան հայելուն շքեղ,
Անծանոթ օտար մի կնոջ նման
Դիտում ես երկար, զննում ինքըդ քեզ:

Մազերդ ես շտկում, հանդուգըն մի փունջ
Ձեռքով մղելով ականջիդ ետև,
Մարմարե վիզըդ ափերով շփում
ՈՒ ժպտում ես քեզ անփույթ ու թեթև:

Հարդարում ես դու հագուստըդ այրող,
Որ գրկում է քեզ սիրահարի պես:
Նայում ես մերթ մեղմ, մերթ՝ հրավիրող,
Մերթ՝ չարաճճի, մերթ՝ համեստ ու հեզ:

Դառնում ես այս կողմ, դառնում ես այն կողմ,
Կրնկիդ վրա պտույտ ես տալիս
ՈՒ նորից ժպտում, ժպտում ինքնագոհ,-
Ինքըդ չափազանց քեզ դուր ես գալիս:

Ինքըդ քո աչքում ուրիշ ես դարձել,
Այնպե՛ս չես քնում, վեր կենում, գնում...
Ինչ-որ բան հանկարծ փոխվել է կարծես,
Թե ի՞նչ է փոխվել, պարզ չես հասկանում:

Թե ի՞նչ է փոխվել, ես գիտեմ, անգի՛ն.
Մի՛շտ, ամե՜ն անգամ այդպես է լինում,
Երբ քեզ պես համեստ ու խոնարհ մեկին
Ինձ նման մի խենթ, ինձ նման մի գիժ
Առանց խոսքերի իր սիրտն է բանում...

----------

E-la Via (10.05.2011)

----------


## Milani

Մենք իրար ձեռք չսեղմեցինք...

Մենք իրար ձեռք չսեղմեցինք
Եվ չասեցինք իրար անուն,
Լոկ ժպտացիր դու գեղեցիկ,
Ես հայացքով ողջունեցի,
Ե՞րբ են այդպես ծանոթանում:

Մենք իրար ձեռք չսեղմեցինք,
Բայց ծանոթ ենք իրար արդեն,
Դու իմ երազն ես գեղեցիկ,
Որ իմ ձեռքով ստեղծեցի,
Բայց չեմ կարող ձեռքով քանդել:

Վաղուց արդեն ծանոթ անուն
Ու սիրելի դեմք ես դարձել,
Որ վայելքներ է խոստանում,
Աչքով կանչում, ձեռքով վանում,
Ուզում է ինձ քաղցր տանջել:

Ես ուրիշին եմ պատկանում,
Դրա համար օտար եմ քեզ,
Դրա համար ես ինձ վանում,
Այդ է գոնե խոստովանում
Հայացքը քո պարզ ու անկեղծ...

...Ծանոթներ ենք ապօրինի,
Չսեղմեցինք մենք իրար ձեռք,
Բայց ե՛կ, այսօր մի վարանի,
Սեղմենք իրար մի գրկի մեջ,
Ծանոթանանք այսօր նորից
Օրինաբա՜ր, ապօրինի՜...

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), E-la Via (10.05.2011), Smokie (16.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Սևակ, իհարկե, շատ եմ սիրում, չնայած տեղ-տեղ,որոշ ստեղծագործություններ սկսում են դուրս չգալ :Jpit: , բայց էս մեկը հենց սկզբից դուրս չեկավ… Նոր եմ ինտերնետում պեղել, չէի կարող ձեզ հետ չկիսվել :Smile: 

*ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴԻ ՄՈՆՈՒՄԵՆՏԸ*

Այս հինավուրց հայտնի հողում,
Ուր Արարատն է շողշողում,
Երազանքով ու տքնությամբ բույն է հյուսել մի ժողովուրդ,
Որ սիրում է մուրճ ու մանգաղ, խոփ ու բրիչ, բահ ու գրիչ,
Որ հավատի երգ էր հյուսում իր ցավերից ու վշտերից,
Որ կերտում էր, կառուցում էր, համր քարին լեզու տալիս,
Իր հույսերին տալիս էր ձև, իր հավատին՝ ամուր խարիսխ….
Այսպես՝ դարեր նա կառուցեց, կառուցածն իր տեսավ կործան,
Նա մարտնչեց հերոսաբար, ընկավ, նորից վեր բարձրացավ,
Եվ անրջեց իր հողը սուրբ, իր ապագան փրկված տեսնել
Աղետներից, կործանումից ու ձեռքերից դաժան ու սև:
Եվ նա տեսավ: Մեծ Ռուսիայից Հոկտեմբերյան այգը ծագեց,
Ալիքվելով՝ Նոյեմբերին նա¨ այստեղ փայլատակեց:
Հզոր կամքով մեծ Լենինի, Ստալինի ձեռքով պողպատ
Իմ ժողովուրդն արյունաքամ, իմ ժողովուրդն սպիապատ
Վերածնվեց, նորից կերտեց ու կառուցեց՝ հավատացած,
Որ սյուները էլ չեն ջարդվի, կամարները չեն թափվի ցած,
Որ իր բախտի, իր գալիքի լայն կամարը հրաշալի
Խարսխված է եղբայրության սիրաշաղախ սյունաշարին,
Որ կառուցման իր սեգ ոգին ազատված է արդեն հավետ,
Որ խոյանք է նրան տալիս մի հանճարեղ ճարտարապետ,
Մի մարդ , որին պարտական է իր ներկայով և գալիքով….
Եվ ժողովուրդն իմ շինարար , բազմադարյան իր տարիքով
Երեսնամյա ջահելության իր կորովով անհատնելի,
Իր կառուցման ամբողջ ուժով, ճարտարությամբ իր մատների,
Պայծառ՝ նման իր երազին և անխորտակ՝ իր հույսի պես
Հրաշագործեց մի սեգ Քանդակ, մի Մոնումենտ չքնաղ ու վես:

Կառուցում չէ դա հասարակ՝ կերտված քարից ու շաղախից,
Մեր երազն է դարձել սեգ սյուն, մեր հավատը՝ հեղյուս ու խիճ:
Պատվանդան է դարձել նրան այն ամենը բարձր ու վսեմ,
Ինչ ժողովուրդն իմ հինավուրց պահպանել է հոգում լուսե,
Եվ արդ, ահա,երբ փրկվել է իր այսօրը և ապագան,
Մարմնավորել իր հույսերը, երազանքներն անապական,
Իբրև պալատ կամարակապ և սյունաշար գեղաքանդակ
Դարձըրել է սեգ պատվանդան, դրել նրա ոտքերի տակ:
Այդ փառահեղ պատվանդանը չորս վերելքով է բարձրացել.
Ասես նրանք չորս հարկեր չեն, այլ չորս փուլ են կացութաձև,
Որոնց վրա կանգնել է նա՝ Առաջնորդը և հայրը մեր,
Որպես կյանքի խորհրդանիշ, կոմունիզմի համբավաբեր:

Կանգնել է նա պատվանդանին ողջ հասակով, դյուցազնատիպ,
Նա, ում հայր ենք մենք անվանում, իսկ զավակները մեր՝ պապի:
Դեռ երեկ էր՝ նրա կյանքի յոթանասուն անցած տարին
Նշեց համայն հողագնդում ամեն օջախ ու ընտանիք:
Սակայն բոլոր ջահելներից դեռ ջահել է նա մնացել.
Ջահելությունը մարդկային այդ նրա մեջ է մարմնացել:
Գալիք բոլոր սերունդների կորովը կա նրա բազկում,
Ջահելության ուժն ու գինը ամենից լավ նա է զգում:
Կոմունիզմը՝ հողագնդի ջահելություն են անվանում,
Իսկ դռները կոմունիզմի նրա հուժկու ձեռքն է բանում:
Ահա ինչու՝ կանգնած է նա այնպես ջահել ու առնական,
Ազատության մարտիկի պես՝ համազգեստով զինվորական:

Գլխաբաց է: Եվ գլխարկը կարծես նոր է գլխից հանել,
Ողջունել է կարծես հենց նոր կամ ողջույններ է ընդունել:
Եվ գլխարկը ձեռքին է դեռ, դեռ չի ծածկել… ինչպես ծածկի,
Երբ ողջույն են տալիս նրան ոչ թե միայն իմ քաղաքի,
Ոչ թե միայն իմ աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ մոտ ու հեռու-
Ջահելները մեր խանդավառ, աղջիկները մեր թռվռուն,
Մեր հայրերը, մայրերը մեր, զավակները մեր սիրասուն:
Ջերմ ողջույն են տալիս նրան բազմագույն ու բազմալեզու
Բոլոր մարդիկ՝ հողագնդի գոտիներից անծայրածիր.
Բոլոր նրանք, որ ցանում են ու մնում են առանց հացի,
Բոլոր նրանք, որ այլևս նավերը չեն բեռնաթափում,
Իմանալով, որ հակերում արթուն մահն է սուտ մրափում.
Բոլոր նրանք՝ որդեկորույս մայրեր տանջված, քույրեր տրտում,
Կորստի ցավն իրենց հոգում, վշտի բեկորն իրենց սրտում.
Բոլոր նրանք, որ զարթնել են , թշնամու դեմ ելել ոտի-
Նեգրը, որի բախտը սև է, ավելի սև, քան իր մորթին,
Բազմաչարչար աֆրիկացին, որ Կոչի տակ խաղաղության
Թանաքոտած իր մատով է դրոշմում իր երազը թանկ.
Կորեացին, որ իր հողը իր արյունով է պաշտպանում,
Սեգ չինացին, որ կռվում է Տիբեթական լեռնաշխարհում
Եվ չինական վիթխարի տան ետնադուռն է ամուր փակում
Նրանց առաջ, որ դոլարով այդ դռներն են անվերջ թակում.
Եգիպտոսը, ուր համրացած սֆինքսներն ու բուրգերն արդեն
Քիչ է մնում առնեն լեզու և օտարին դուրս վռնդեն,
Հին Հելլադան, խեղճ Հելլադան, որտեղ հյուծված ու մերձիմահ
Զնդաններում մորթվող իրենց որդիների կյանքի համար
Հույն մայրերին լոկ մնում է մի վառ հույսով նստել գրել
Արցունքներից շաղված նամակ և ուղարկել նրան՝ Կրեմլ….
Ջերմ ողջույն են հղում նրան Չինաստանից մինչև Հռոմ.
Նորվեգական սառույցներից մինչ սառցապատ Երկիրն Հրո:
Ողջունում են նրան մարդիկ սրտով մաքուր, անապական,
Ողջունում են պատմությունը, ողջունում է ինքն ապագան…
Ահա ինչու գլխաբաց է ու գլխարկն է բռնել ձեռքին,
Կարծես ողջույն է ընդունում և ողջունում է ամենքին:

Կանգնած է նա բարձր ու վսեմ՝ համազգեստով զինվորական
Կանգնած է նա՝ գլուխը բաց, այնպես ջահել ու առնական:
Իսկ նրա շուրջ՝ ծառ ու ծաղիկ, կանաչ անտառ, զբոսարան,
Իսկ նրա շուրջ՝ աղբյուր, առու, իսկ նրա շուրջ՝ գյուղ ու ավան:
Անապատ էր երեկ այստեղ՝ ծածկված դեղին աղվամազով,
Քամու շնչից քաղաք խուժող թանձր փոշով ու ավազով:
…Ուր հասնում է միտքը նրա՝ ընդհատում է ավազն իր չուն,
Եվ սունկի պես՝ նոր ավաններ, քաղաքներ են հանկած աճում
Ահա այնպես, ինչպես հիմա, երբ Երևանը առնացի
Իր բազուկներն է փաթաթում բլուրների պարանոցին՝
Միշտ ձգտելով, տարածվելով դեպի վերև, դեպի հեռուն,
Որ այս Քանդակը բարձրանա մի օր արդեն իր կենտրոնում…
Եվ հայրական գուրգուրանքով նայում է նա Երևանին,
Պալատներին նրա շքեղ և արձանին այն անվանի:
Այնտեղ Լենինն է բարձրանում պատվանդանի վրա քարե,
Տիտանական իր կեցվածքով, լայն ճակատով իր հանճարեղ:
Նայում է նա դեպի այստեղ՝ բարձունքները Քանաքեռի,
Այստեղ է նա կարծես հառել սուր հայացքը իր աչքերի:
Նայում է նա ուղիղ այստեղ այնպես, կարծես ցույց է տալիս
Իր հանճարի ժառանգորդին, քեզ-Առաջնորդ, քեզ- Ստալին,
Մեզ- աշխարհում միակ մարդուն, ում սիրով է նա վստահել
Իր գործը մեծ, իր երկիրը և աշխարհի բախտը ջահել:

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), Arpine (28.07.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Շինարար ջան, բայց մի մոռացի որ Զարյանի մութ մատը խառն էր էս գործում :Smile:  Կարծեմ` ինքը հատուկ Մոսկվա էր գնացել Սևակին համոզելու մի սիրուն բան գրի առաջնորդի մասին :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, բայց մի մոռացի որ Զարյանի մութ մատը խառն էր էս գործում Կարծեմ` ինքը հատուկ Մոսկվա էր գնացել Սևակին համոզելու մի սիրուն բան գրի առաջնորդի մասին


Հղումը տվել եմ, թե ոնց է եղել: Ես չեմ դատում: Ոչ պաշտպանում եմ, ոչ մեղադրում, ուղղակի կիսվում եմ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սևակ, իհարկե, շատ եմ սիրում, չնայած տեղ-տեղ,որոշ ստեղծագործություններ սկսում են դուրս չգալ, բայց էս մեկը հենց սկզբից դուրս չեկավ… Նոր եմ ինտերնետում պեղել, չէի կարող ձեզ հետ չկիսվել


Լավ ա, լավ ա, ամեն ինչ սենց ա սկսվում  :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (11.08.2011)

----------


## levharout



----------

Arpine (11.08.2011), E-la Via (02.10.2011)

----------


## suren.harutyun

Ապրես բալիկ

----------


## Arpine

:Love:

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), E-la Via (02.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Ripsim (03.03.2012), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Arpine

:Love:

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), E-la Via (02.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

Մենակություն բառից դողում է օդը իմ սենյակի
Ու ես հասկանում եմ,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...
Երբ աչքերն են սառում՝
Ասում են, թե՝ այ- այ մարդ է գալու:
 Դա եթե սուտ չէ,
Ապա բարություն է,
Որ ծնվել է միայն﻿ խեղճությունից:

Իմոնք էլ են սառում,
Սակայն դու չես գալու
Դու չես կարող գիտեմ
Եվ օդը սենյակիս
Պիտի շարունակի մենակություն բառից անվերջ դողալ`﻿
Հարուցելով իմ մեջ այն միտքը հին,
Թե վիհերը գուցե նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի :

Իսկ﻿ թե վիհերն իրոք նրա համար են լոկ,
Որ մարդ ներքև նետվի`
Այդ դեպքում ես
Ինչպես անեմ.

Կո՛ւժ չեմ,
Կուժկոտրուկ եմ.
Չե՛մ կոտրվում, միայն փետրվում եմ,
Եվ դրանից արդեն ես հոգնել եմ,
Ինչպես թուղթն է հոգնել իմ ջանքերից`
Հեռվից-հեռու ասել քեզ երկու բառ,
Որ կարող է﻿ նո՛ւյնքան ինձ թարգմանել
Որքան թարգմանում է ինքնաթիռին հավը...

Սուտ կա, որ ճիշտ﻿ արժե:
Ու ես հավատամ եմ մեր հնարած ստին,
Թե չենք կորցնի իրար:

Վախ կա, որ մահ արժե
Ու ես վախենում եմ, թե կհաղթի կյանքը,
Եվ կմնամ ցավի խեղճ պատմաբան﻿ միայն:
Ու, վերջապես, քայլ կա, որ հենց թռիչք արժե:
Եվ ինձ դուրս եմ քաշում իմ մտքերի միջից,
Ինչպես առողջ ակռան բերանից են քաշում...

Բայց հոգնել եմ արդեն
Եվ հոգնել եմ այնքան,
Որ չեմ զգում ոչինչ,
Ցավ չեմ զգում անգամ...
Այ թե﻿ հնար լիներ չզգալ նաև,
Որ աչքերն են մարդու ամենաթաց տեղը...

----------

Agni (02.10.2011), Ameli (03.11.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Արէա (03.10.2011), Սլիմ (03.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Ո՞վ կարող է սիրել Սևակի պես . . . .  թե աղջիկ ունենայի Սուլամիթա կդնեի անունը

----------

aragats (03.11.2011), E-la Via (03.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011)

----------


## Աստղ98

Ատում եմ ռոմանտիկան,այդ թվում նաև Պարույր Սևակին:Որ էդքան գրելա չի մտածել ոնց պիտի սովորենք?

----------


## Գեա

> Ատում եմ ռոմանտիկան,այդ թվում նաև Պարույր Սևակին:Որ էդքան գրելա չի մտածել ոնց պիտի սովորենք?


 Նա իր ու մեկ էլ լուրջ ու կայացած մարդկանց համար է գրել: Կարծում եմ երբեք պոպուլիստ չի եղել ու գրելիս չի մտածել, ինչպես անի որ ապագա սերնդի վրա տպավորություն թողնի:
Մենք  իրականում այնքան քիչ համաշխարհային մաշտաբի արժեքներ ունենք,այնպիսիները , որոնց ստեղծագործական ժառանգությունը տիեզերական խորություն ունի:
Ինչքան ցավալի է , երբ չմտածված արտահայտություններ են շպրտում նման մարդկանց ուղղությամբ... :Sad: , որոնց իրականում պետք է միայն երկրպագել...

----------

Ameli (03.11.2011), aragats (03.11.2011), Arpine (03.11.2011), E-la Via (03.11.2011), Lem (04.11.2011), Nadine (03.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Ripsim (03.11.2011), Smokie (03.11.2011), Vardik! (19.10.2013), Արէա (03.11.2011), Արևհատիկ (03.11.2011), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## John

> Նա իր ու մեկ էլ լուրջ ու կայացած մարդկանց համար է գրել: Կարծում եմ երբեք պոպուլիստ չի եղել ու գրելիս չի մտածել, ինչպես անի որ ապագա սերնդի վրա տպավորություն թողնի:
> Մենք  իրականում այնքան քիչ համաշխարհային մաշտաբի արժեքներ ունենք,այնպիսիները , որոնց ստեղծագործական ժառանգությունը տիեզերական խորություն ունի:
> Ինչքան ցավալի է , երբ չմտածված արտահայտություններ են շպրտում նման մարդկանց ուղղությամբ..., որոնց իրականում պետք է միայն երկրպագել...


մականունից կարելի է ենթադրել՝ որ 13 տարեկան է էդ խոսքերի հեղինակը  :Smile:  այնպես որ պետք չէ լուրջ վերաբերվել՝ առավել ևս տխրել... էդ տարիքում ես էլ չէի հասկանում Սևակին, իր ստեղծագործությունները... թերևս սխալ է մեր կրթական համակարգը, որ էդ տարիքում երեխային ստիպում են Սևակ կարդալ, էլ չեմ ասում՝ առանց հասկանալու անգիր սովորել  :Smile:

----------

aragats (03.11.2011), Ամմէ (15.11.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> մականունից կարելի է ենթադրել՝ որ 13 տարեկան է էդ խոսքերի հեղինակը  այնպես որ պետք չէ լուրջ վերաբերվել՝ առավել ևս տխրել...


 ճիշտ ես Հուսով եմ կմեծանա կհասկանա :Wink: 
Սա լսեք :Love:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նա իր ու մեկ էլ լուրջ ու կայացած մարդկանց համար է գրել: Կարծում եմ երբեք պոպուլիստ չի եղել ու *գրելիս չի մտածել, ինչպես անի որ ապագա սերնդի վրա տպավորություն թողնի:*
> Մենք  իրականում այնքան քիչ համաշխարհային մաշտաբի արժեքներ ունենք,այնպիսիները , որոնց ստեղծագործական ժառանգությունը տիեզերական խորություն ունի:
> Ինչքան ցավալի է , երբ չմտածված արտահայտություններ են շպրտում նման մարդկանց ուղղությամբ..., որոնց իրականում պետք է միայն երկրպագել...


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ, Գեա ջան :Smile:  Սևակի ամեն տողից մասնագիտացվածությունը թափվում է: Սևակը երբեք ինքնաբուխ, հորդացող բանաստեղծ չէ: Սևակը հստակորեն որոշակի, ըստ իս՝ բանաստեղծական առումով կատարյալ, ձևի մեջ է դրել իր ասելիքը այնպես, որ հնարավորինս ազդեցիկ լինի՝ իր սերնդի, թե հետագա սերունդների վրա, չեմ կարող կոնկրետացնել: Ընդ որում, իհարկե բավական է կարդալ նրա գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունները հասկանալու համար դա, բայց եթե հետևենք իր հոդվածներին, իր նամակներին՝ ուղղված գրչակից ընկերներին, իր ստեղծագործելու այդ աշխատաձևը նա երբեք չի թաքցնում, նույնիսկ բարեհոգաբար կիսվում, խորհուրդներ է տալիս իր ընկերներին: Սևակը, իմ կարծիքով ու համոզված եմ ասում, նախ և առաջ հզոր մասնագետ է: Եթե չափածո գրել հնարավոր է սովորացնել, լավագույն դասատուն Սևակը կարող է լինել: Ավելացնեմ, որ իր ստեղծագործություններից հանած իմ կողմից ատելի ավելորդ աֆորիզմայնությունը, որ ես չեմ սիրում, լինի դա Սևակի, թե Ուայլդի մոտ, ճաշակի խնդիր է, ինչպես այն աղջիկը չի սիրում իր կարծիքով ռոմանտիկայնությունը, էլի ճաշակի խնդիր է, ոչ երբեք անլրջության, մնացած դեպքերում ես հիանում եմ նրա՝ իր գործին կատարյալ տիրապետելով, իսկ բազմաթիվ բանաստեղծություններ ես, այո, եթե կուզես, երկրպագում եմ: Սա ընդգծում եմ, որ ասածս Սևակին դեմ խոսել չընկալվի: :Smile:

----------

John (03.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Ամմէ (15.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (17.11.2012), Լուսաբեր (04.11.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ, Գեա ջան Սևակի ամեն տողից մասնագիտացվածությունը թափվում է: Սևակը երբեք ինքնաբուխ, հորդացող բանաստեղծ չէ: Սևակը հստակորեն որոշակի, ըստ իս՝ բանաստեղծական առումով կատարյալ, ձևի մեջ է դրել իր ասելիքը այնպես, որ հնարավորինս ազդեցիկ լինի՝ իր սերնդի, թե հետագա սերունդների վրա, չեմ կարող կոնկրետացնել: Ընդ որում, իհարկե բավական է կարդալ նրա գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունները հասկանալու համար դա, բայց եթե հետևենք իր հոդվածներին, իր նամակներին՝ ուղղված գրչակից ընկերներին, իր ստեղծագործելու այդ աշխատաձևը նա երբեք չի թաքցնում, նույնիսկ բարեհոգաբար կիսվում, խորհուրդներ է տալիս իր ընկերներին: Սևակը, իմ կարծիքով ու համոզված եմ ասում, նախ և առաջ հզոր մասնագետ է: Եթե չափածո գրել հնարավոր է սովորացնել, լավագույն դասատուն Սևակը կարող է լինել: Ավելացնեմ, որ իր ստեղծագործություններից հանած իմ կողմից ատելի ավելորդ աֆորիզմայնությունը, որ ես չեմ սիրում, լինի դա Սևակի, թե Ուայլդի մոտ, ճաշակի խնդիր է, ինչպես այն աղջիկը չի սիրում իր կարծիքով ռոմանտիկայնությունը, էլի ճաշակի խնդիր է, ոչ երբեք անլրջության, մնացած դեպքերում ես հիանում եմ նրա՝ իր գործին կատարյալ տիրապետելով, իսկ բազմաթիվ բանաստեղծություններ ես, այո, եթե կուզես, երկրպագում եմ: Սա ընդգծում եմ, որ ասածս Սևակին դեմ խոսել չընկալվի:


 Շինարար ջան , երբեք չէի մտածի , որ մարդու բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը կարող է իր համար քննադատության թեմա դառնալ:Այո  նա պրոֆեսիոնալ է այդ բառի  ամբողջ խորությամբ, ու գրել է այդ բարձրությունից, Մարդը հասել է  մի բանի , որի մասին շատ-շատ գրողներ նույնիսկ վախեցել են երազել:ԻՆձ կոնկրետ իր ստեղծագործություններում հենց դա է դուր գալիս , հենց դա է շշմեցնում , այն , որ յուրաքանչուր բառ իր տեղում է , որ ասենք տվյալ միտքը արտահայտելիս դրել է հենց տվյալ բառը այլ ոչ թե ասենք դրա հոմանիշը:
Իր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի շնորհիվ , երբեմն նրա բանաստեղծությունները այնքան պարզ են, ու թվում է, թե այնքան հեշտ են ստեղծվել , բայց իրականում այնքան բարդ են,որ հասարակ մահկանացուի ուժերից վեր է նման բան ստեղծել:Դրա պատճառով է, որ  նրանից հետո դեռ չի եկել մեկը, որը իր ստեղծագործություններով  հավակներ  կանգնելու նրա կողքը:
 Այդպիսին են լինում իսկական մեծությունները, ու մենք մեր փոքրերին դա պետք է փոխանցեք, պետք է բացատրենք , որ եթե չեն հասկանում  նրան, մեղքը ոչ թե Սևակինն է , այլ փոքրիկի դեռևս անհաս մտածողությանը, պետք է հույս տանք , որ ժամանակի հետ, երբ կմեծանա , կհասկանա, որ Սևակին լիրիկ գրող ասելը ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է, որ կգա ժամանակ և Սևակի տողերում կտեսնի իր սեփական ապրածից մի դրվագ, կկարդա  իր սեփական մտքերից , ու կզարմանա , թե ինչպես է ստացվել , որ մի մարդ կարողացել է էմոցիան այդպես  բյուրեղացնելով խոսք դարձնել...
Հգ Ինչ վերաբերում է տարիքին... կներեք անհամեստությանս , բայց ես մոտավորապես այդ տարիքին էի , երբ առաջին անգամ ու պատահաբար ձեռքս ընկավ նրա Անլռելի զանգակատունը:Այն ժամանակ, ես այդ ստեղծագործությունը կարդացել եմ էպիզոդիկ , այսպես ասած որոշ ղողանջներ, ու այդ տարիքում հենց այդ ստեղծագործությամբ իմ համար պարզեցի մեր ժողովրդի ապրած ողջ ողբերգությունը:Այդ գիշերը  ես լուսացրեցի բաց աչքերով, կատաղած ու վրեժով լցված... ողբում էի մեր ժողովրդի, այսինքն իմ արյան  ցավը:

...Մերկ ու բոբիկ, խեղճ ու անզոր՝
 Անցան նրանք ավազներով արաբական անապատի,
 Մի շիրմուղի, որ ամեն քայլ դիակներով ուղենշվեց,
 Եւ նորացավ նո՜ր Գողգոթան՝
 Ահագնացած տասնապատիկ...

 Մեր փրկութեան աղաղակներն անցան իզուր,
 Իզո՜ւր հնչեց ողջ աշխարհով մի ահազանգ,
 Որ լոկ դարձավ, վերջիվերջո, թառանչ մի սուր.
 – Էս ի՜նչ քեաֆուր դարի հասանք...

 – 15 թիւվ Ապրիլ 10...

----------

aragats (09.11.2011), E-la Via (04.11.2011), Lem (04.11.2011), Արէա (04.11.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան , երբեք չէի մտածի , որ մարդու բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը կարող է իր համար քննադատության թեմա դառնալ:


Քանի որ հենց սկզբից այլ ուղղությամբ ես տանում թեման, Գեա ջան, շարունակությանը չեմ անդրադառնում գրածիդ, ուղղակի հստակեցնեմ. ինչ քննադատություն. ես չէի էլ հավակնի քննդատել, ես քննադատ չեմ, ես պարզապես վիճարկում էի քո առաջարկած դրույթը, թե "գրելիս չի մտածել, ինչպես անի որ ապագա սերնդի վրա տպավորություն թողնի", իմ համոզմամբ` նա գրելիս հստակորեն մտածել է, թե ինչ տպավորություն է ուզում թողնել և ինչպես դա անի :Smile:

----------

Գեա (04.11.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Քանի որ հենց սկզբից այլ ուղղությամբ ես տանում թեման, Գեա ջան, շարունակությանը չեմ անդրադառնում գրածիդ, ուղղակի հստակեցնեմ. ինչ քննադատություն. ես չէի էլ հավակնի քննդատել, ես քննադատ չեմ, ես պարզապես վիճարկում էի քո առաջարկած դրույթը, թե "գրելիս չի մտածել, ինչպես անի որ ապագա սերնդի վրա տպավորություն թողնի", իմ համոզմամբ` *նա գրելիս հստակորեն մտածել է, թե ինչ տպավորություն է ուզում թողնել և ինչպես դա անի*


իրոք?, իսկ չես կարծում ,որ հանճարները վեր են կանգնած պոպուլիզմից, դա մեր` սովորական մարդկանց խաչն է, ամեն գնով լինել նկատված...

----------

aragats (09.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Այստեղ երկուսը մեկում է...

Որքան էլ գրողը հանճար լինի, որքան էլ նա իր գործի վարպետը լինի, որքան էլ նախապես մտածված լինի նրա ասելիքը, միևնույնն է, եթե յուրաքանչյուր մտքի ետևում չկա զգացմունք, էմոցիա,  դա չի կարող փոխանցի  ընթերցողին: Սևակի հանճարը,  խոսքի ուժը հենց վարպետության ետևում կանգնած զգացմունքի արդյունքն է:

----------

aragats (09.11.2011), Quyr Qery (24.06.2012), Renata (04.11.2011), Sambitbaba (11.11.2011), Գեա (04.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Եվ առավոտը
Այնպես աղոտ է,
Ասես ցավոտ է:

… ու չե՜ս լինելու:

Եվ հորիզոնն է փակվում իմ առջև:
Նրան փակում է ո՛չ ամպի ճոթը,
Այլ քո զգեստի ամպեղեն փո՜թը:

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Եվ օդ է դարձել
Այս համատարած անտեր կարոտը:

… ու չե՞ս լինելու:

Ու թվում է, թե լուցկի մոտեցնեմ՝
Պիտի բռնկի ինքը վառ օդը:

Դու չկա՛ս,չկա՜ս…

Ինչո՞ւ եմ, սակայն քեզ զգում այնպե՛ս,
Այնպե՜ս եմ զգում,ինչպես երևի
Ոտից նոր զրկվածն զգում է ոտը,

Որ նո՛ւյնպես չկա
Ու չի՜ լինելու…

----------

aragats (09.11.2011), Inna (08.11.2011), Meme (08.11.2011), Nare-M (08.11.2011), Quyr Qery (24.06.2012), Renata (08.11.2011), Ripsim (08.11.2011), unknown (22.04.2012), Արէա (09.11.2011), Գանգրահեր (22.05.2012), Գեա (08.11.2011), Սլիմ (08.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*Ծառերի օգնությամբ* 
Չէ՛, շա՜տ եղավ,
Էլ շա՜տ եղավ այս թթվադեմ փնթփնթոցը…

Ծառերն անգամ
Ունեն իրենց բարությունը՝ զով ստվերը,
Որ անվճար մեզ են հանձնում,
Որպեսզի մենք նստենք նրանց բարության մեջ
Ու…չարանա՞նք՝
Եթե անգամ ոչ խեղճ հողի,
Ապա նրա թեկուզ և վատ տիրո՞ջ վրա…

Բայց ծառերը նաև կանաչ սլաքներ են.
Որ մեզ անխոս հրավիրում
Ու խնդրում են նայել…վե՜րև:

Կույրե՞րն են միշտ քայլում ՝ դեմքը վերև տնկած:
Իսկ մշտապես ցած նայողը կույր չէ՞ արդյոք…

Եկեք մենք էլ վերև նայենք՝
Ոչ թե կույրի, այլ ծառի՛ պես,
Որպեսզի մեզ երբեմն զգանք
Քիչ ավելի մոտիկ օդին, քան թե հողին…

Իսկ շատ չեղա՞վ մեր այս տտիպ քմծիծաղը
Սրա՛-նրա՛.
Ամե՛ն ինչի,
Կյանքի՜ վրա:
Բավակա՛ն է.
Եկեք ժպտա՛նք,
Եվ ոչ թե մեր շուրթերով ու աչքերով,
Այլ ո՜ղջ մարմնով՝ այնպե՛ս, ինչպես
Ամբողջ մարմնով է կատարվում ամեն մի պար:
Թե չէ անվերջ փնթփնթալով կյանքի վրա՝
Արդեն կյանքն ենք վիրավորում շատ ավելի,
Քան կյանքն է մեզ վիրավորել:

Թող ծառերը գրկախառնվեն
Իրենք իրենց բարության հետ՝
Զով ստվերի,
Ու քիչ քնեն,
Որ… չլսե՜ն մեր քացախած քրթմնջոցը,
Իսկ մենք
Նրանց մատնանշիչ պայքարներին հետևելով՝
Նայենք վերև՜,
Մտերմանանք ա՛յն օդի հետ,
Որ իշխում է ոչ թե հողի տիրո՛ջ վրա,
Այլ հենց նաև հո՛ղի վրա, նաև հողի՜:
Մտերմանանք ա՛յն օդի հետ,
Որ չի անցնում լոկ մարդկային շնչափողով
Այլև փողով արդարությա՜ն՝
Շեփորելով և՛ արյունող կարեկցանքի,
Ե՛վ արյունոտ հաղթանակի
Ե՛վ ծանրագին ուրախության
Բեթհովենյան երգը հուժկու…
Ու եթե դեռ ոմանք պիտի կրկին գրկեն
Ծանոթ թառը
Եվ օրորեն իբրև մանկան, որ… լաց լինի,
Ապա ինքըս
Ձե՜զ եմ ուզում իբրև մանկան իմ գիրկն առնել,
Ի՜նձ եմ ուզում իբրև մանկան իմ գիրկն առնել
Եվ օրորե՛լ,
Եվ օրորե՛լ,
Որ այսուհետ…չթնգթնգաք,
Որ այսուհետ…չթնգթնգամ…

----------

E-la Via (22.04.2012), Quyr Qery (24.06.2012), unknown (22.04.2012), Ամմէ (15.11.2012)

----------


## hayemhay

Իսկ կարելի է Սևակի մասին կենսագրական տվյալներ գտնեք և այստեղ տեղադրե՞ք: Վիքիպեդիայում բավականին քիչ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէա, փաստարկները դեռ վեց տարի առաջ առանձնացվել են էս թեմայից ու տեղափոխվել այստեղ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Արէա, փաստարկները դեռ վեց տարի առաջ առանձնացվել են էս թեմայից ու տեղափոխվել այստեղ:


Էդ թեման շատ լավ վերջաբան ունի :Tongue:

----------

My World My Space (24.06.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Սևակն իմ սիրած բանաստեղծն է


Բյուրակն միթե ՞ այս գրառումը դու ես արել , աչքերիս չեմ հավատում : :Shok:  :Wacko: : Հարկավոր է սթափվել , ելնեմ մաքուր օդ շնչելու : :Wacko:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն միթե ՞ այս գրառումը դու ես արել , աչքերիս չեմ հավատում :: Հարկավոր է սթափվել , ելնեմ մաքուր օդ շնչելու :


ժող, ես ուշաթափվեցի  :LOL:   :LOL:  ջուր բերեք

----------

Ամմէ (15.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> ժող, ես ուշաթափվեցի   ջուր բերեք


 kampot ka, kampot kuzes? :LOL:

----------


## Sona_Yar

Դո՛ւ, որ գալիս ես մեր մանուկների արդար պահանջով,
Իբրև պատասխան նրանց սրսըփուն ակնկալիքի.
Դո՛ւ, որ գալիս ես մրսկան արտերի դողդոջուն կանչով,
Իբրև պատասխան նրանց կարիքի.
Դո՛ւ, որ ոտներըդ խճողել ես դեռ անցյալի ցանցով,
Մինչդեռ ձեռքերըդ մեկնել ես արդեն կանչող գալիքին,-
Արի՜, Նո՛ր Տարի,
Գալուստըդ բարի՜։

Արի՜, Նո՛ր Տարի,
Բայց... այնպե՛ս արի,
Որ ատոմական այս ահեղ դարի
Գոռ ժամացույցը ինքն իրեն լարի
Մայրացած հարսի սրտատըրոփի համաչափությամբ,
Եվ նրա անտես սլաքները զույգ
Իրենց վիրավոր թևաթափությամբ
Ոչ թե մեզ կրկին
Քարանձավների անաչ խոռոչը մատնացույց անեն,
Այլ Տիեզերքի անկոխ դաշտերին
Մեր զույգ աչքերի հայացքը տանեն...

……………………………………………

Արի՜, Նո՛ր Տարի,
Գալուստդ բարի՜,
Եվ արթնացրո՛ւ քո թնդուն քայլով
Ուշ մնացածին,
Քնով տարվածին.
Տո՛ւր ապաքինում հոգով ցավածին,
Հիասթափվածին՝ նոր մի հիացում,
Սիրասթափվածին՝ մի նոր միացում.
Ձեռքից հավատը փախուստ տվածին,
Իբրև Նոր Տարվա բաղձալի նվեր,
Տո՛ւր նոր հավատի կապակուռ թևեր,
Մանկանը՝ մեծի մտքի լիացում,
Մեծին՝ մանուկի անարատություն,
Տափարակներին՝ Արարատություն,
Իսկ Երկրագնդին՝ մի առատություն,
Որ նրա վրա Քաղցը այսուհետ
Չունենա ո՛չ մի կայսրություն ու գահ,
Ու Սարսափն իրեն թագակիր չզգա.
Որ Ազատությունն իր բառե գունեղ շապիկը ճեղքած
Տրվի ճախրանքի,
Ու Մարդն ազատվի իր հին գերության նոր հաճախանքից,
Ու Մարդն այսուհետ ո՛չ մի տեղ երբեք չգունավորվի.
Եվ որ այլևըս ո՛չ մի ժողովուրդ,
Ո՛չ մի ազգ ու ցեղ
Պատմության քափից ու սև մրուրից չթունավորվի,
Դառնա լիազո՛ր, դառնա լիիրա՛վ,-
Ու մենք, վերջապե՜ս, հասկանա՛նք իրար։
Նաև հասկանա՛նք,
Որ մեր իսկ արյան գնդիկը մանըր
Այս Երկիր կոչված գնդից ավելի մեծ է ու ծանըր...

----------

Արէա (21.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

...Ինչքան էլ ծանր է մանուկ թաղելը,
Մանուկ պահելը ծանր է ավելի...

----------


## Tig

Ժող կարդացեք, չեք փոշմանի: :Ok: 

*ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՍՆԱՊԱՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԵՎ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԱՐԺԱՆԱՊԱՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Պարույր Սեվակի ելույթը Հայաստանի սովետական գրողների V համագումարում

Կարծում եմ, որ իմ ելույթով ունկնդիրներից շատերին պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, որովհետև նրանք երևի սպասում են, թե ես ի՛նչ և ինչպե՞ս պիտի պատասխանեմ ինձ հասցեագրված այն ամբողջ քննադատությանը, որ բացահայտ ու կիսածածուկ հնչում է ահա ավելի քան վեց ամիս մամուլի էջերից և որ պակաս չեղավ նաև այս օրերին:
Ես նման մտադրություն չունեմ, բայց հարկ եմ համարում ավելացնելու, որ նման մտադրության բացակայությունը բնավ էլ չի ենթադրում պատասխանելիքի բացակայություն:
Ավելին, ես ունեմ այնպիսի պատասխաններ, որոնցից հետո մեր ժողովուրդն ասում է. դե եկեք ձեր մեռելը տարեք: Բայց այսօր մեռելոցի օր չէ, այլ լուրջ մի համաժողով, որ ինձ թույլ չի տալիս իջնելու «ես ասեցի, նա ասեց»-ի մակարդակին:
Ես երևի ունկնդիրներին պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ կրկնակի, եթե ասեմ, որ խոսելու եմ մեկ արմատական հարցի մասին, որ ունի երկու բուն` ազգային սնապարծություն և ազգային արժանապատվություն, որոնք առերևույթ կարծես կապ չունեն գրականության հետ, բայց ըստ էության գրականության ծնողներն են:
Սնապարծությո՞ւնը...
Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնեմ մի շատ իմաստուն խոսք. «Ազգը չի կարող կործանվել այլ կերպ, բացի ինքնասպանությունից»: Այս խոսքի իրավացիությունը (աշխարհիս բոլոր ազգերից ավելի) հաստատում է մեր ազգը` իր ահռելի պատմությամբ: Նունիսկ 1915-ի ազգասպանության աննախադեպ փաստը եկավ նույնը հաստատելու. 1915-21 թվականներին կարծես երկինք ու գետին խոսքը մեկ էին արել կործանելու մեր անմեղ-մեղավոր ազգը: Բայց չկարողացան, որովհետև չուզեցինք:
Իսկ ինքնասպանությո՞ւնը...
Ազգային ինքնասպանության զանազան ձևեր կան, և դրանց մեջ ամենադյուրինը, ըստ իս, իմ ասած սնապարծությունն է, որ նման է տաք ջրով լեցուն լողարանի մեջ սեփական երակը կտրելուն: Այն սնապարծությունը, որի հակառակ երեսը (թույլ տվեք երկու օտար բառ օգտագործել) արխայինություն-դինջությունն է:
Մենք քամիներ շատ ենք տեսել և եթե ցայսօր գոյատևում ենք, ապա շնորհիվ լոկ այն բանի, որ քամիները թռցրել են մեր գլխարկը, բայց ոչ գլուխը: Սնամեջ ու հավակնոտ, պոռոտ ու պռատ գլուխգովանությունը, քաջնազարային դինջության և արխայինության հետ հանդիպելիս` առաջացնում են մի քամի (ո՛չ, այս անգամ հո՜ղմ), որ այլևս գլխարկ չի թռցնում, այլ գլուխ:
Մենք շատ ենք խոսում և պիտի խոսենք կարմիր, իսկ այժմ առավել ևս սպիտակ ջարդից, որին ենթակա է մեր ժողովուրդը: Այս սպիտակ ջարդի լավագույն օգնականը հենց սնապարծությունն է, այն հինգերորդ շարասյունը, հենց գործում է մեր իսկ ներսում, իբրև արխայինություն-դինջություն:
____Մեր նոր պատմագրության առաջին մեծը` Միքայել Չամչյանը, իր եռահատոր «Հայոց պատմությամբ» ահագին գործ է արել մեր ժողովրդի արթնացման և զարթոնքի հեռավոր տարիներին,- մեծ մեղք կլինի այս մոռանալը: Բայց Չամչյանի պատմական սկզբունքը հետևյալն էր, քանի որ Նոյյան տապանն իջել է Արարատի գագաթին, ուրեմն Հայաստանն է արդի մարդկության օրրանը: Քանի որ (ըստ նույն Սուրբ գրոց վկայության) Ադամ-Եվայի երբեմնի դրախտը գտնվում էր Տիգրիս և Եփրատ գետերի միջև, ուրեմն Հայաստանն է «Երկիր դրախտավայրը»: Քանի որ...
____Այս «քանի – որ» -ների համար կարելի է և պետք է ներել հայր Չամչյանին, բայց պետք է թշնամաբար նայել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այսօր էլ դատում են մոտավորապես նույն ձևով. «Մենք որ կայինք. Այսինչ ժողովուրդը դեռ միսն աղել չգիտեր...»: «Մենք որ Պլատոն էինք թարգմանում` նրանք ապրում էին ծառերի վրա...»: «Իսկ հապա մեր Այսինչ, մեր Այնինչը, մեր Էսը, մեր Էնը»:
____Ահռելին այն է, որ այսպես դատողների մեծամասնությունը բնավ էլ չգիտի ո՛չ մեր Այսինչը, ո՛չ Այնինչը, ո՛չ Էսը, ո՛չ Էնը. նա պարզապես կրկնում է անուններ: Իսկ ամոթալին էլ այն է, որ նա ոչ միայն չգիտի, այլ նաև եթե նրան ասես, թե մեր մոտավոր ու հեռավոր հարևաններին էլ ունեցել են այդ ամենը կամ այդ ամենից շատ ավելին, չի՛ հավատա կամ քեզ կհամարի, ինչպես հիմա ասում են` «շուռ տված հայ»:
____Հայրենասիրության այս տեսակը մի փափուկ բարձ է, որ լցված է ոչ թե աղվամազով, այլ քնաբեր հաշիշով, և դա այն ժամանակ, երբ մեր շուրջ գնում է մրցություն, եթե ոչ պայքար: Եվ դա ա՛յն ժամանակ, երբ ո՛չ Նոյան տապան, ո՛չ էլ Նարեկացի ունեցող, երեկվա իսկապես անգիր ու անգիրք ազգերը մեր աչքերի առջև ստեղծում են այնպիսի գրական երկեր, որ ունենում են համամիութենական (ու համաշխարհային) հնչեղություն և ստիպում մեզ թարգմանել դրանք: Պլատոնին և Արիստոտելին 6-րդ դարում թարգմանած ազգի փուչ հայրենասերը չպիտի՞ մտածի նաև այս նորօրյա թարգմանությունների մասին:
____Ահա այս հարցն է, որ պիտի մտահոգի և մտատանջի մեզ` հայ գրականության մշակներիս, և ա՛յս բարձունքից մենք նայենք մեր գրական բոլոր լուրջ և անլուրջ վեճերին:
____Թե ավագ սերնդի գրողները (այսօր և հավիտենից հավիտյան) ամենայն անկեղծությամբ կարող են տարակուսանքով (նաև անկեղծ թշնամությամբ) նայել կրտսերների գրածին,- ավելի քան բնական է. ամեն մի սերունդ, ինչպես որ ամեն մի տուն, ունի իր առաստաղը: Բայց ինձ ապշեցնում է ավագ կոչվելուց շատ հեռու, նույնիսկ երիտասարդ գրականագետների և գրականության պատմաբանների պահվածքն ու մտածելակերպը: Մասնագիտության բերումով նրանք շա՛տ ավելի լրջորեն, շա՛տ ավելի կապակցված պիտի գիտենան մեր գրականության պատմությունը: Մի՞թե տարօրինակ էր, որ գրաբարին հետևեց աշխարհաբարը, կլասիցիզմին ռոմանտիզմը, ռոմանտիզմին ռեալիզմը, ռեալիզմին` սիմվոլիզմը:
____Թե՞ մեր հարգարժան գրականագետները կարծում են, որ գրականության զարգացումը, գրական հոսանքների և դպրոցների գոյացման բնականոն երևույթը կանգ է առնում հենց մե՛զ վրա: Նրանք ոչ միայն տարօրինակ բան չեն տեսնում, այլև հատորներ են լցնում` ապացուցելու, որ գրականության զարգացումը պիտի Ալամդարյանից հետո ծներ Պատկանյանին, սրանից հետո` Թումանյանին, սրանից հետո` Տերյանին, սրանից հետո` Չարենցին: Իսկ հիմա՞: Աշխարհը վերջացա՞վ: Կյանքը կա՞նգ առավ: Այս անտեր բանաստեղծություն կոչվածը այլևս պիտի չունենա՞ նոր մակարդակ, մտածողության նոր ձև, նոր որակ:
____Սա այնքան պարզ մի հարց է, որ առաջանալ կարող է միայն այնտեղ, որտեղ գործում են երջանիկ անգիտությունը և ահռելի պահպանողականությունը, նախապաշարմունքն ավելի, քան աչալրջությունը, սովորույթի ուժն առավել, քան գիտակցությունը:
____Ասում են, որ սովորույթը մարդուս երկրորդ բնությունն է: Բայց մեզնից շատ-շատերի համար դա երևի դարձել է պարզապես առաջին բնություն: Եթե մենք չենք կարող ավելի գործնական միջոցներով պայքարել այդ ահավոր ուժի դեմ, ապա եկեք գոնե հետևենք պայծա՜ռ Մարկ Տվենի խորհրդին. «Սովորույթը սովորույթ է, նրան լուսամուտից դուրս չես նետի,- ասում էր նա,- հարկավոր է սովորույթին քայլ առ քայլ հրապուրելով դուրս հանել տնից»:
____Եվ եթե մենք կարողանանք վարվել այսպես, ապա ոչ այսօր, գեթ վաղը կհասկանանք, որ թե՛ բանաստեղծության, թե՛ արձակի մեջ եկել, գործում է մի սերունդ, որի արածն ու վաղվա անելիքը ստիպված պիտի կոչես նոր հոսանք կամ նոր դպրոց:
____Խնդրանքով կամ սպառնալիքով, կոչով կամ հայհոյանքով, տպագրությունն արգելակելով կամ տպվածը վարկաբեկելով կարելի է, այո՛, նրանց միառժամանակ խանգարել, բայց կանխել` բնա՛վ երբեք: Այդ նույնն է, թե անձրևի դեմ պայքարես աղոթքով կամ խսիր-կարպետով, հոսանքի դեմ` ձեռքիդ ափով կամ ջղայնությամբ ու գոռոցով:
____Ասում են, որ գրական հիշյալ սերունդը սերակալում է ոչ թե մայրենի, այլ օտար կաթի վրա: Նախ` սուտ է, եթե նկատի առնենք այս սերնդի լավագույն և արդեն հասուն ներկայացուցիչներին. մնացածը կա՛մ կվերադառնան իրենց հող ու ջրին, կա՛մ պարզապես հող ու ջուր կդառնան, այսինքն` չեն դառնա գրող: Բայց մի րոպե ընդունենք, որ դա իրոք էլ այդպես է: Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ հայ երիտասարդ գրողը պիտի սովորի միայն «Հացի խնդրից» ու «Հացավանից», բայց ոչ նաև Գոլսուորսիից ու Հեմինգուեյից, միայն Թումանյանից ու Տերյանից, բայց ոչ նաև Ներուդայից և Լորկայից: Մենք հարուստ ենք դարավոր ավանդներո՞վ: Այո՛: Բայց մի՞թե ավելի ենք հարուստ, քան Սահարան ավազով: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, որ եգիպտացիք տարեկան մի քանի հազար խորանարդ մետր ավազ են ծախ առնում Անգլիայից, և գիտե՞ք, թե ու՞մ համար: Սահարա՜յի համար… ավա՜զ` Սահարա՛յի համար, որովհետև անապատի ավազը մանր է և բետոն չի դառնում:
____Բետոն ունենալու և մեր ազգային գրական շենքը կառուցելու համար մենք ոչ միայն իրավունք ունենք, այլև պարզապես պարտավոր ենք ավազ ներմուծել` որտեղից էլ որ դա լինի: Եվ այսպե՛ս, ճիշտ այսպե՛ս էլ վարվել են մեր հեռավոր ու մոտավոր բոլոր այն նախնիները, որոնք այսօր մեր սրբություններն են և սրբություն են դարձել հենց նո՛ւյն պատճառով, «ավազ ներմուծելու» շնորհիվ` սկսած Մաշտոցից մինչև Տերյան ու Չարենց, մինչև Մեծարենց ու Վարուժան: Եվ ավելորդ եմ համարում նման մի դահլիճում իմ այս միտքը մանրելու, յուրաքանչյուր ոք պիտի որ իմանա դա:
____Բայց ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ասելու, որ ժողովուրդների (մանավանդ փոքր ժողովուրդների) հարատևման երկու եղանակ կա միայն. կա՛մ ընթանալ համամարդկային քաղաքակրթության հետ զուգաքայլ, կա՛մ ապրել նախնական-վաչկատնային կյանքով: Այս վերջին ճամփան մեր առջև փակ է և փակ է արդեն ավելի քան 1500 տարի: Ուրեմն, սուրբ Մեսրոպի կամքով թե մեղքով, մեզ մնում է միայն մե՛կ ճանապարհ` աշխարհի առաջադեմ երկրներից շատ ետ չմնալու, նրանց հետ համաքայլելու ուղին: Հակառակ դեպքում մեզ չի փրկելու ո՛չ մի հովանոց կամ անձրևանոց. պիտի այրվենք կամ նեխվենք:
____Ես այսքան շեշտված ու շատ խոսեցի այս առիթով, որովհետև յուղում են այն անիվը, որ շատ է ճռռում, և դա մի ճոռոց է, որ միայն գլխացավանք չի պատճառում, դա մի ճռռոց է, որ վտանգում է մեր երկանիվ կառքի ոչ միայն սլացումը, այլև գոյությունը, եթե մենք այս ճռռոցին ուշք չդարձնելով ընթանանք, ապա մեր գործերն էլ կընթանան ավազի ժամացույցի պես. դանդաղ կհոսենք-կհոսենք և խըրթ` կվերջանանք, և ուշ կլինի, ու թերևս չգտնվի մի օտար «բարի» ձեռք, որ մեզ վերցնի և շուռ տա ավազի ժամացույցի պես:
____Գուցե տագնա՞պ կա իմ այս խոսքերի մեջ: Գուցե: Բայց դա ընդամենը տագնապ է և ոչ թե խուճապ: Եվ դա այն տագնապն է, որ ունենում է գնացքից կամ օդանավից ուշացողը: Տագնապն է այն շախմատիստի, որ ցայտնոտի մեջ է:
____Մենք իրավունք չունենք ուշանալ պատմության գնացքից կամ օդանավից:
____Մենք պարտավոր ենք շահել շախմատային մեր այն խաղը, որ սկսել ենք ոչ թե մենք, այլ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը...

_...շարունակելի_

----------

Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Tig

_...շարունակություն_

____Այստեղ է ահա, որ ես պիտի դառնամ ազգային արժանապատվության հարցին և այստեղ է, որ ես բաց ճակատով և լեցուն հպարտությամբ պիտի վկայեմ, որ ես հայ եմ` զավակը մի ժողովրդի, որ իրոք շատ բան է տվել աշխարհի քաղաքակրթությանը և տվածի մեջ էլ` ինձ համար ամենաթանկն ու ամենագեղեցիկը` իր այլասիրական այն ոգին, որ եվրոպացիք ալտրուիզմ են կոչում, իսկ մեր երկրում գերադասելի է կոչել «ինտերնացիոնալիզմ»: Եվ իսկապես էլ աշխարհի բոլոր ժողովուրդների շարքում մենք թերևս այն հազվագյուտ ժողովուրդն ենք, որ դաժան բախտի և աննախանձելի վիճակի հասանք գուցե այն պատճառով, որ կարգին չսովորեցինք ատելու ըստ երևույթին շատ անհրաժեշտ գիտությունը:
____Բայց մենք այսօր կարող ենք հպարտանալ հենց դրանով. ոչ մի ազգ ու ցեղ չի կարող մեզ հանդիմանել որևէ մեկի տունը քանդելու, որևէ մեկի գերեզմանոցը զբոսայգի դարձնելու, որևէ մեկին դավանափոխելու, որևէ մեկին բռնի ձուլելու հանցանքի մեջ: Հիմա դժվար է հաշվել մեր կորստի և շահածի տարբերությունը: Շահել ենք բարի անուն, այլասեր կոչվելու հպարտություն, բացճակատ ապրելու եզակի հնարավորություն, բայց կորցրել ենք... Թույլ տվեք չթվարկել, թե ինչե՜ր ենք կորցրել: Թույլ տվեք ընդամենը վերահաստատել, որ դարձել ենք շա՛տ-շա՛տ-շա՜տ վիրավոր, վիրավոր հոգով ու հողով: Եվ եթե Մայակովսկին ասում էր` հրդեհվող սրտի վրա կելնեն քնքշանքով և ոչ թե հրշեջային կոպիտ սապոգներով, ապա դա ասված է ամենից առաջ հենց մե՛ր ժողովրդի մասին: Եվ եթե ամեն մարդ ունի իր արժանապատվությունը, ապա ամեն ազգ ունի կրկնակի: Իսկ վիրավոր ազգը, ինչպիսին մենք ենք` քառակի: Ըստ որում ես կոչ եմ անում ոչ թե հոգեբանական ըմբռնումի, այլ արդարության մի պահանջի, որ պետք է պարտադիր լինի եթե ոչ ամեն մի քաղաքագետի, ապա ամեն մի արվեստագետի համար:
____Այստեղ խոսքս կենտրոնացնեմ անդրկովկասյան ժողովուրդների բանաստեղծների վրա` հիշեցնելով հային, վրացուն և ադրբեջանցուն, որ մենք թոռներն ենք Աբովյանի և Ախունդովի, Սունդուկյանի և Ծերեթելու: Եվ այս ասելով ես չեմ անում ժողովուրդների եղբայրության այն ժուռնալիստական կոչը, որից մեր ատամներն առել են: Ես ուզում եմ, որ մեր մեծերի ստվերները հետապնդեն մեզ, նույնիսկ սատանայի կամ շեյթանի նման, միայն թե հիշեցնեն, որ մենք պիտի արժանի դառնանք իրենց հիշատակին ոչ թե ճառով, այլ ապրելակերպով ու գործով:
____Ամեն ճշմարիտ գրող իր ժողովրդի անձնագիրն է կամ իր ժողովրդի «դատական գործը»: Ես, որպես հայ ժողովրդի բանաստեղծ, ինձ համար մեծագույն անպատվություն կհամարեմ, եթե իմանամ, որ որևէ հայ պատմաբան պատմություն է աղավաղում` ի վնաս հարևան ժողովրդի, որևէ հայ ճանապարհաշինարար խիճ է սարքում հարևանի խաչքարերից, որևէ հայ երկրաբան պայթեցումներ է կատարում հարևան հինավուրց եկեղեցու կամ մեչիդի պատերի տակ, որևէ հայ բանաստեղծ հայհոյական խոսք է ասում հարևանի հերոսի հասցեին:
____Այսպիսի ամեն մի փաստ ըստ էության արձանագրվում է տվյալ ազգի անձնագրի «հատուկ նշումներ» բաժնում և ծանրացնում է ազգի «դատական գործի» ոչ թե արդարացման, այլ մեղադրանքի բաժինը:
____Մեզ` մոտիկ ու հեռու ժողովուրդների գրողներիս համար այսպիսի արդարամտությամբ ապրելու մեկ առիթը արժի մեկ սքանչելի պոեմ կամ վեպ, որովհետև, նորից եմ կրկնում, ամեն ճշմարիտ գրող իր ժողովրդի անձնագիրն է կամ իր ժողովրդի «դատական գործը»:
____Բայց ես գիտակցում եմ նաև, խորապես եմ գիտակցում, որ ուրիշներից արժանապատվության հարգանք կարող է պահանջել լոկ նա, ով արժանապատվության զգացում ունի ինքը:
____Ուրեմն, եկեք մեկ րոպե մտածենք ա՛յս մասին:
____Դեռ չի լռել մեծ Ռուսթավելու փառավոր հոբելյանի առավել քան փառավոր նշման արձագանքը, ա՛յն հոբելյանի, որ հայերս նշեցինք որքան շուքով, այնքան ավելի ուրախությամբ: Իսկ գոնե այդ առիթով մենք գործնականապես մտածեցի՞նք, որ մեծ Շոթայից ամբողջ 200 տարի առաջ արարչագործել է Նարեկացին, որին ես` ազգային սնապարծության ոխերիմ թշնամիս, համարում եմ մարդկության մեծագույն հանճարներից մեկը: Եվ ոչ միայն ես, այլև ֆրանսիացիք, որ նույն կարծիքն են հայտնել Նոբելյան մրցանակի արժանացած իրենց գրողների շուրթերով: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս, իսկ ինչպե՞ս մտածեցինք Նարեկացու հոբելյանի մասին, եթե մինչև այսօր էլ կան հայեր (չակերտավոր մարքսիստներ, փիլիսոփաներ և գրականագետներ), որոնք Նարեկացու հանճարեղ պոեմը պարզապես աղոթագիրք են համարում:
____Իսկ ինչպե՞ս մենք մտածենք Նարեկացու հոբելյանի մասին, եթե հեռու-հեռավոր ֆրանսիացիների վերջին տարիների գրական կյանքը լեցուն է Նարեկացիով, իսկ մոտիկ-մերձավոր ռուսները Նարեկացու անունն էլ չգիտեն ո՛չ իրենց, այլ մե՜ր մեղքով:
____Վաղը–մյուս օր լրանում է Մովսես Խորենացու ծննդյան 1500-ամյակը. ա՜յն Խորենացու, որի «Պատմությունը», հակառակ Նարեկացու «Մատյանի», վաղո՜ւց թարգմանվել է աշխարհիս բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ լեզուներով, որովհետև հիրավի ունի միջազգային արժեք: Կնշե՞նք այս հոբելյանը: Չե՛մ կարծում:
____Հիմա մտովին գամ ու հասնեմ մեր ժամանակներին ու հասնեմ մեր գրողների միության աշխատանքներին` դարձյալ մնալով ազգային արժանապատվության հողի վրա:
____Մենք ահագին բան ենք թարգմանել ռուսերեն` չխոսելով թարգմանությունների որակի մասին: Իսկ թարգմանե՞լ ենք արևմտահայ բանաստեղծներից գեթ մեկին, ա՛յն բանաստեղծներից, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը մի այլ ժողովրդի լեզվով կհնչեր շատ ավելի հասկանալի և կբարձրացներ մեր ժողովրդի վարկը: Չենք թարգմանել ու չենք էլ մտածում կարծեմ:
____Հիմա գանք ու հասնենք մեր օրերին: Շատ շուտով գնալու ենք գրողների համամիութենական համագումարի: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ենք գնալու, ի՞նչ երեսով, մեր ո՞ր նվաճումը ցույց տալու հպարտությամբ: Մեր վիճակն այնտեղ կնմանվի շքեղ հարսանիքում աղքատ ազգականի անմխիթար վիճակին: Եվ այդպես կլինի այն պատճառով, ինչը կոչվում է գրական քաղաքականություն: Եթե գրողների միությունն ընդհանրապես ունի գրական քաղաքականություն, ապա դա կարելի է կոչել միմյանցից շատ հեռու երկու բառով, որոնցից մեկը շատ է հայերեն, իսկ մյուսը շատ է օտար` մատաղ և գազոն:
____Այո՛, հարկ ու պատշաճ է, որ մատաղը հավասար բաժանվի, բայց գրականության մեջ այդպես վարվել նշանակում է մատաղ անել հենց գրականությունը: Մորթել այն, նույնիսկ խեղդամահ անել: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ, թերևս, վատ չէ գազոն ասվածը, բայց... զբոսայգիներում, իբրև կանաչ ցանկապատ` տների առջև: Իսկ գրականությունը մկրատել երեք կողմից, այն էլ ուղիղ ու հարթ, իսկ չհանդուրժել, որ որևէ մեղապարտ թուփ, որևէ մեղավոր շիվ գլուխ բարձրացնի գազոնային հավասարության վրա, նշանակում է... ինքներդ գտեք, թե ինչ է նշանակում:
____Գրականությունը եթե ենթակա է որևէ օրենքի, ապա ենթակա է անտառի օրենքին, անտառի՛ և ոչ թե գազոնի՛...
____Այս գազոնային քաղաքականությունը եթե վարվեր միայն տեղում` Հայաստանում, դեռ կարելի էր հանդուրժել մի կերպ: Բայց այս գազոնային քաղաքականությունը մերոնք վարում են նաև համամիութենական ասպարեզում` հայ արդի գրականությունը ռուսերեն թարգմանելիս: Ես ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս ավելորդ մի անկեղծություն, որպեսզի ասեմ, որ ռուսերեն թարգմանվելու հարցը հիմա համարյա թե դարձել է մի քանի շիշ հայկական կոնյակ կոնծելու դժվարություն: Հաճախ թարգմանվում են այնպիսի հեղինակներ, որոնք պարզապես գրող չեն, կամ այնպիսի երկեր, որոնք պիտի չհրապարակվեին նաև հայերեն: Թարգմանական գործի այսպիսի ընթացքը մեր արդի գրական վարկին հասցնում է միանգամից երկու հարված: Այս հարվածներից մեկն այն է, որ մեր գրական արտադրանքի լավագույնը կա՛մ բնավ չի թարգմանվում, կա՛մ էլ թարգմանվում է շատ ցածրորակ: Հարվածներից երկրորդն էլ այն է, որ թարգմանվում են խոտանային երկեր և ռուս հրատարակիչների, ինչպես նաև համամիութենական բազմամիլիոն ընթերցողի մեջ ամրապնդում այն կարծիքը, որ Հայաստանում գրականությունը նույն վիճակում է, ինչ վիճակում է կինոն կամ, ներեցեք, ֆուտբոլը:
____Ժամանակն է, որ հայ գրականության թարգմանությունը դադարի գրողների անձնական շահագրգռության կամ նախաձեռնության գործը լինելուց և դառնա գրողների միության նոր ղեկավարության գործը, եթե կուզեք` ամենակարևո՛ր գործը:
____Տեղն է եկել այս ամբիոնից ամենայն լրջությամբ հարուցել մի հարց, որ ինչքան կապ ունի ազգային արժանապատվության հետ, է՛լ ավելի ունի պարզապես անհետաձգելիության արժեք: Մեր հարևան հանրապետություններն իրենց ռուսերեն գրքերի մեծագույն մասը տպագրում են հենց տեղում` Բաքվում ու Թբիլիսիում: Արժե հիշեցնել, որ Մեժելայտիսի «Մարդը», որ արժանացավ բարձրագույն մրցանակի, հրատարակվեց ոչ թե Մոսկվայում, այլ Լիտվայում: Նույնը կարո՞ղ ենք անել մենք: Ե՛վ այո, և՛ ոչ: Այո՛, եթե շա՜տ ցանկանանք: Ո՛չ, որովհետև մեր պետհրատի հնարավորությունները շատ սուղ են: Մեր հանրապետության նոր ղեկավարությունը, որ ընդամենը կես տարի է ղեկի առջև, այս կարճ ժամանակաշրջանում մեզ համար արեց շատ ավելին, քան մենք պահանջում էինք ամբողջ տասը տարի: Մենք, վերջապես, ազատվեցինք այն մի խումբ օտար բառերից, որ բռնի սոսնձել էին մեր կոկորդին: Թույլատրվեցին դահլիճներում լսել մեր հոգևոր սքանչելի երաժշտությունը: Հունվարից հրատարակվելու է գրական նոր ամսագիր: Ավելացել են գրական մամուլի ինչպես հաստիքները, այնպես էլ հոնորարը:
____Թույլ տվեք բոլորիդ անունից ի սրտե շնորհակալություն հայտնել այս ամենի համար և միաժամանակ, դարձյալ բոլորիս անունից, մեր ղեկավարությունից խնդրելու պես պահանջել, որ նա անի հաջորդ քայլը` հանրապետությունն ապահովի ռուսական հրատարակչությամբ: Այդ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, մենք էլ կկարողանանք անել այն, ինչ անում են մեր հարևանները:
____Բայց մենք հիմա էլ կարող էինք անել բաներ, որոնք կապ չունեն հարուցածս հարցի հետ: Մենք չէի՞նք կարող Հայաստան հրավիրել ռուս նշանավոր բանաստեղծների կամ գրողների մի խումբ. նրանց ապահովել անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչով, որպեսզի նրանք այստեղ, մեր աչքի առջև, թարգմանեն մեր բանաստեղծ-գրողի այն երկը, որ կարող էր ունենալ համամիութենական հնչեղություն:
____Չէ՞ որ այդպես են վարվում ուրիշ գրողների միություններ: Իսկ մենք չենք արել: Եվ չենք արել լոկ ա՛յն պատճառով, որ չունենք գրականության ընդհանուր շահերի գիտակցություն, լոկ ա՛յն պատճառով, որ գրողների միության ղեկավարությունը վարում է ընդհանուր հավասարեցման, ոչ մեկի խաթրին չդիպչելու մատաղա-գազոնային քաղաքականություն: Ընդ որում, անարդար չլինելու համար ավելացնեմ` հարկադի՛ր, քաղաքականություն: Հարկադի՛ր, որովհետև այդպիսին է մեր գրական միջավայրը, որտեղ իշխում է հաշիվն ավելի, քան` անկեղծությունը, որտեղ աներեսներից ու լաչառներից վախենում են ավելի, քան հարգում ու գնահատում են տաղանդավորներին, որտեղ անձնական ցավը ծածանվում է դրոշակի պես, իսկ համընդհանուր շահը դրոշակի կոթի տեղ էլ չի դրվում: Ես արդեն խոսում են ոչ թե գրողների միության մեղքերի, այլ մե՛ր իսկ արատների մասին:
____«Չի օգնի փառքը, եթե ցավում է փորը» ,- ասել է Կիպլինգը: Այս սրամիտ խոսքը մեր գրական միջավայրում կորցնում է իր արժեքը, որովհետև խոսքի երկու մասերը պարզապես համընկնում, նույնանում են, այսինքն` մեզանից շատ-շատերի փորացավն այլ բան չէ, քան փառասիրությունը կամ փառամոլությունը, որ ինչպես հայտնի է, հիվանդություն է անբուժելի՜: Ես բժշկական նոր գյուտ չեմ արել, ուստի և պիտի խոսեմ բուժելի՜ հիվանդությունների մասին` դառնալով մեր գրական մամուլին:
____Սկսում եմ «Լիտերատուրնայա Արմենիա»-ից և ա՛յն պատճառով, որ այդ ամսագիրը կապ ունի մեր գրականությանը համամիութենական հնչեղություն տալու համընդհանուր շահագրգռության հետ: Ամսագրի խմբագրությունը չէ՞ր կարող իր շուրջ համախմբել ռուս մի քանի իսկական բանաստեղծների, նրանց մեկընդմիշտ կապել Հայաստանին, որպեսզի նրանք թարգմանեին հայ պոեզիան և ոչ թե պատահական մարդիկ: Կարող էր: Բայց ո՜ւմ վեջն է:
____Ամսագրի խմբագրությունը թարգմանություններ է մուրում, փոխանակ դա կազմակերպելու, իսկ այն, ինչ որ կազմակերպվում է... Տե՜ր Աստված, բոլորովին վերջերս, բոլորովին մասնավոր մի առիթով ես իմացա ու համոզվեցի, որ խմբագրության այսպես ասած պրակտիկայի մեջ գոյություն չունի մի այնպիսի տարրական բարեխղճություն, որպիսին է թարգմանությունը բնագրի հետ համեմատելը: Ավելին, խմբագրության աշխատակիցը ջնջում է այն, ինչ խելքին բրդում է, ավելացնում այն, ինչ միտքը գալիս է, իր մեկ ու միակ արդուկով, եթե այդ արդուկը մինչև իսկ մնացել է Սումարոկովի դարաշրջանից, հարթեցնում է գրական երկերն այնպես, որ այլևս ոճական ոչ մի տարբերություն չի մնում կիրովականցի Նոր Այրի և Նորայր Ադալյանի միջև: Դա անհասկանալի խայտառակություն է, որ պիտի գրավի գրողների միության նորընտիր ղեկավարության ուշադրությունը:

_...շարունակելի_

----------

Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Tig

_...շարունակություն_

____Իսկ մեր մյուս` առայժմ միակ հայերեն ամսագի՜րը: Ժամանակի խնայողության իմաստով ես պիտի սրտանց շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ ամսագրի խմբագրությանը, որովհետև «Սովետական գրականության» տասներկու մամուլանոց համարը ինձանից շատ ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է խլում, քան «Ավանգարդ» թերթի չորս էջը: Չի կարելի ասել, թե ամսագիրը չունի գրական քաղաքականություն: Ունի: Դա ոչ մի քաղաքականություն չունենալու քաղաքականությունն է:
____Ամսագրերն այն բանի համար են, որ գրական նախաճաշ տան ընթերցողին` մինչև պետհրատային ճաշը: Ընթերցողն ի՞նչ պիտի մտածի մեր գրական սննդի մասին, եթե նրան հրամցվող նախաճաշը մի «աջաբսանդալ» է կամ «վինեգրետ», առանց սրանց վիտամինային կարողության:
____Եվ ո՞վ է ամսագրի խմբագիրը: Ի՞նչ հմտություններով և առաքինություններով է օժտված այս մարդը: Ինձ թվում է, թե ընկեր Կուրտիկյանն իր առջև դրված ամեն մի էջի վրա կարդում է մի չգրված ու չեղած նախադասություն. «Զգուշացե՛ք, մահացու է»: Այս զգուշությունն է նրա միակ առաքինությունը, ավելին զգուշավորությունը, ահռելի՛ զգուշավորությունը, բայց այս առաքինությամբ կարելի է ղեկավարել, դիցուք, պայթուցիկ նյութերի վարչությունը: Պայթուցիկ նյութերի վարչությունը, բայց ոչ պայթուցիկության կարոտ և պայթեցիկությամբ ապրող գրականությունը: Այս պատճառով էլ ես ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ գրողների միության նորընտիր ղեկավարությունը ոչ միայն ընկեր Կուրտիկյանի համար կգտնի ավելի հարմար աշխատանք, այլև կթարմացնի ամսագրի ողջ խմբագրական կազմը: Դա ես համարում եմ անհետաձգելի հարց:
____Իսկ «Գրական թե՞րթը»:
____Իսկ «Գրական թերթ»-ին ուզում եմ ընդամենը մի հարց տալ. «Գրական թերթը» չի՞ ամաչում իր ավագ եղբորից «Լիտերատուրնայա գազետա»-ից` գոնե մի հարցում: «Լիտերատուրնայա Գազետան» հարուցում և լուծում է համապետական նշանակություն ունեցող խնդիրներ: Հիշենք գոնե Բայկալի, Կասպից ծովի, անտառների գործը: Իր գոյության վերջին 10-15 տարվա ընթացքում «Գրական թերթը» հարուցե՞լ է արդյոք քիչ թե շատ կարևոր որևէ հարց և հետապնդել դրա լուծմանը:
____Ես գիտեմ, որ «Գրական թերթի» աշխատակիցը, կամ խմբագիրը, եթե իմ չափ անկեղծ ու հանդուգն լինի, իմ հարցին ինձ հարցով կպատասխանի. «Իսկ ո՞վ թույլ կտա, որ հարուցեք»: Այստեղ ես արդեն դիմում եմ մեր վերադաս մարմիններին և հարցնելու պես աղաչում նրանց. «Ինչո՞ւ եք դուք «Գրական թերթը» այնքան հեռացնում իր ավագ եղբորից` հնարավորությունները սահմանափակելու իմաստով, գուցե դուք առաջնորդվում եք հին հունական մի առածո՞վ, ըստ որի «այն ինչ կարելի է Զևսին չի կարելի Եզին», բայց «Լիտերատուրնայա գազետան» էլ Զևս չէ, այլ ընդամենը մի այնպիսի Եզ է, որպիսին է «Գրական թե՛րթը»: Եզ, որի պաշտոնը մեկ է և սրբազան: Թույլ տվեք, որ մեր հայկական Եզն էլ լուծ քաշի, հերկի ու կալսի: Մեր վերադաս ղեկավարությանը ես պիտի մի հարց էլ տամ: Արդյոք կուրտիկյանական զգուշավորության մեջ մասնավոր մեղք չունե՞ք նաև դուք, և արդյոք ժամանակը չէ՞, որպեսզի մենք բոլորս միասին գործենք ըստ մեկ այլ, այս անգամ զուտ հայկական առածի, որը նույնպես եզան վրա է կառուցված: Ես կարծում եմ, որ բավական է, հերիք է «եզը վերցնել և տակը հորթ ման գալ»:
____Ավելորդ զգուշավորությունը, ցեղական մտավախությունը, անհիմն կասկածամտությունը կարող են հասցնել երիկամունքի հոգևոր բորբոքման, մի հիվանդության, որ դեպի մահ է տանում: Եթե մենք բոլորս էլ կարողանանք գիտակցել այս, ապա մեր գրականությունը կսկսի աճել հեքիաթի մանկան պես ոչ տարով, այլ օրով:
____Քանի որ հասա մանուկին, խոսքս ավարտեմ երիտասարդներով: Կարող է թվալ, թե բանաստեղծության մասին զեկուցող ընկեր Հրանտ Թամրազյանը շատ անխիղճ վարվեց մեր երիտասարդ պոեզիայի հետ: Ես այլ կարծիքի եմ: Դա անխղճություն չէր, այլ զուտ տրամաբանական եզրահանգում: Պոեզիայի այն ըմբռնումը, որ ուներ զեկուցողը, և գրական այն ճաշակը, որի ջատագովանքն էր ողջ զեկուցումը, չէին կարող չհասցնել երիտասարդական գրականության համարյա թե ուրացմանը: Այսքանով Հրանտը տրամաբանական էր: Բայց տրամաբանական չեմ համարում զեկուցման ամենավերջը, որ մի կոչ էր ետ` դեպի Թումանյանն ու Չարենցը: Դեպի Թումանյանը` հասկացանք, դեպի Չարենցը` նույնպես, բայց դեպի Թումանյանն ու Չարենցը միաժամանակ` սա արդեն պարզապես անհասկանալի է: Ըստ էության, Չարենցի անունն այստեղ պարզապես ձևի համար է տրված, որովհետև հավկուրության դեպքում էլ չի կարելի չտեսնել, որ մեր երիտասարդների իննսունութ տոկոսը, եթե պապ ունեն, ապա նրա անունը Չարենց է, միայն ու միայն Չարենց: Ես մեծն Թումանյանին թողնում եմ իր անկրկնելի և անզուգական վսեմության մեջ և Թամրազյանի կոչից հանելով Չարենցի անունը անում եմ ուղղակի հակառակ մի կոչ` Չարենցից սկսած դեպի առաջ: Այս կոչերից ո՛րը ճիշտ դուրս կգա, կերևա հաջորդ համագումարին, բայց երևում է անկեղծ ասած, նաև այժմ: Եկել են տաղանդավոր երիտասարդներ և գալիս են ամեն օր: Հազար անգամ ճիշտ է Սերո Խանզադյանն իր վերջին հոդվածներից մեկում, երբ պնդում էր, որ երիտասարդները սկսել են շատ ավելի լավ, քան ես ու Խանզադյանը սկսեցինք: Ուզենք թե չուզենք, վաղը նրանցն է: Իսկ ի՞նչ է պատահել: Զավակ ենք ամուսնացրել և փոխանակ ուրախանալու, տանն արդեն կռիվ է ընկել և գիտե՞ք ինչի համար. դեռ չծնված երեխայի ինչպիսին լինել կամ չլինելու առիթով: Հայնեն իրեն հատուկ մի սրամիտ խոսք ունի. «Անհեռատեսները մտածում են, թե Կապիտոլիումը գրավելու համար նախ և առաջ հարկավոր է հարձակվել սագերի վրա»: Երիտասարդների վրա Թամրազյանի հարձակումը շատ բանով է նման դրան, բայց նախ սագերի վրա հարձակվելով չես գրավի Կապիտոլիումը, որ համաշխարհային արդի պոեզիայի մակարդակն է: Եվ ապա, որ ամենակարևորն է և ամենաուրախանալին, մեր բազմաթիվ շնորհալի երիտասարդները սագեր չեն, այլ մի ողջ վիթխարի սերունդ, որին պատկանում է ապագան` ուզենաս թե չուզենաս: Եթե Թամրազյանը գրական կենդանի ընթացքին նայեր անկաշառ հետազոտողի աչքով և ոչ թե կանխակալ ու կանխակարծ հայացքով, ապա կհասներ ուղիղ հակառակ եզրակացության, որն է` եթե մի ողջ սերունդ, համարյա առանց բացառության և՛ արձակի, և՛ չափածոյի մեջ քայլում է մի ճանապարհով, որ դուր չի գալիս Թամրազյանին, ապա սխալ է Թամրազյանը և ոչ թե ճանապարհը: Մեր երիտասարդներին, իհարկե, կարելի է շատ դիտողություններ անել, տալ շատ անհրաժեշտ խորհուրդներ, սակայն այսօր դրա ժամանակը չէ: Եվ բացի սրանից, խորհուրդը, ինչպես անաստված Շոուն է ասել, նման է լուծողականի` հեշտ է տալը, բայց դժվար է ընդունելը, մի անհոգի ճշմարտություն, որ վատ չէր լինի, եթե կախված լիներ մեր քննադատներից շատերի շեմից... Այսուհանդերձ, եթե պիտի խորհուրդ տալ երիտասարդներին, ապա իմ խորհուրդն է` Չարենցից սկսած դեպի առաջ: Գալով ստացած և ստանալիք տհաճություններին, ապա ինձ և մեր երիտասարդներին պիտի մխիթարեմ հին և հավիտենական ճշմարտությամբ. «Ով կարող է` անում է, ով չի կարող` ուսուցանում է»:


ՊԱՐՈՒՅՐ ՍԵՎԱԿ
17-18.XI.1966թ.
Երևան

----------

Vardik! (19.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

ԵՍ ՀՈԳՆԵԼ ԵՄ ՄԱՆՐԱՔԱՆԴԱԿ ՊԱՂ ԽՈՍՔԵՐԻՑ,                                                                         ԼԱՎ Է ԼԻՆԵԼ ՀՄՈՒՏ ԴԱՐԲԻՆ ՔԱՆ՝ ՈՍԿԵՐԻՉ

----------

Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Պաշտում եմ Պարույր Սևակին: Իր ամեն մի խոսքը փիլիսոփայություն է կյանքի և սիրո մասին: Իր գրքերից երբևէ չեմ ունեցել,բայց ագահորեն արտագրել եմ ամեն պատահած տեղերից ու նույնքան ագահորեն կարդացել: Լրիվ էջերը թերթեցի,իմ սիրելի բանաստեղծություններից շատերը կան,բայց էս երկուսն էլ տեղադրեմ,թող նույնպես լինեն: Անքնությունը անքուն ժամանակ շատ եմ կարդացել...  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Երջանկություն

Երջանկությո՛ւն, թող որ նայեմ ջինջ աչքերիդ,
 Ու թարթիչներըդ թող բնավ չթարթըվեն:
 Շա՜տ անգամ եմ ես կամեցել դառնալ գերիդ,
 Իսկ դրա տեղ քո կռնակն ես ինձ ցույց տվել:

Հազիվ հիմա դու մոտեցել ես քո կամքով,
 Դու եկել ես և, փոխարկված զույգ ձեռքերի,
 Վզովս ընկել, փաթաթվել ես ծով քնքշանքով
 Ու ժպտում ես թովի՜չ այնքան, այնքան գերի՜չ:

Եթե սիրում ես երևալ հանկարծակի,
 Ինչպե՞ս քեզ հետ ժամադըրվել և ի՞նչ ճամփով:
 Երևալըդ թե նման է հուր-կայծակի,
 Ինչպե՞ս խնդրել, որ չլինի երկինքն ամպոտ:

Եթե թողնում, մեզ լքում ես նրա համար,
 Որ երազված լինի նաև քո այցը նոր,
 Էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ, ինչի՞ համար խնդրել հիմա,
 Որ մի քիչ էլ մնաս ու տաս սեր ու ցնորք:

Գնա-արի, եկ ու գնա, հիշիր սակայն,
 Որ քեզ կարոտ, իրար կարոտ սիրող մի զույգ
 Տառապանքի ու ցավի մեջ ամեն վայրկյան
 Կրկին դարձիդ են սպասում անարտասուք…      20.X.1955թ. Մոսկվա

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (19.10.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

Զարմանալի բախտ

Զարմանալի բախտ էր մեր բախտն այս աշխարհում.
 Կո՞ւյր ասեմ, թե աչքերն ամուր քողով ծածկած…
 Մենք բաց աչքով նայում էինք դեպի հեռուն
 Եվ փակ աչքով հեռու վանում ամեն կասկած:

Խնդության պես մի բան կար միշտ այն խաղերում,
 Որ՝ տանջվելով՝ խաղում էինք ամեն անգամ,
 Երբ բաց աչքով մեզ էր նայում անսիրտ հեռուն
 Եվ սպառնում մեր հրդեհը տեսնել հանգած…

Հիմա արդեն բաժանված ենք: Էլ ո՛չ մի հարց,
 Էլ ո՛չ մի խաղ, ո՛չ մի կասկած մեզ չի տանջում,
 Բաց աչքերով մեզ նայելիս՝ ի՜նչ վերադարձ,
 Բայց աչքը փակ մենք իրար ենք դեռ անրջում…          17.IV.1946թ. 13.VIII.1956թ. Երևան Չանախչի

----------

_Հրաչ_ (20.10.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (19.10.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...Ինչքան էլ ծանր է մանուկ թաղելը,
> Մանուկ պահելը ծանր է ավելի...


էս ո՞վ  ա ասել…

----------


## Vardik!

> էս ո՞վ  ա ասել…


Պարույր Սևակնա գրել: Կարդա Նորօրյա աղոթք-ը: Կարծեմ էս թեմայում էլ կա,իսկ եթե չկա http://sevak.info/tag/մանուկ/

----------


## hripsi

*Դու մի’ հարցրու.“Սիրո՞ւմ ես ինձ”:*

Ինչպես կույրը իր ձեռնափայտն է միշտ հիշում,
Դու էլ հիշի’ր,
Որ երբ իզուր հարց չեն տալիս`
Սուտ պատասխան չե~ն ստանում:
Եվ դու բնավ իմ այս խոսքից մի’ վշտանա,
Այլ մտածիր,
Թե ջրհորի մութ խորության չափման համար
Իր սեփական մանկանն ո՞վ է ջրհոր նետում:
Դու մի’ հարցրու, իսկ ես ասեմ
Քո ուզածից շա~տ ավելին:

Եվ ասում եմ ե՛ս` միօրյա՛ հավատացյալ,
Իսկ դու լսի՛ր, իմ նորօրյա’ աստվածուհի:
Պաշտամունքի մի ծե~ս պիտի արվի այսօր,
Խոստովանքը էլ ո՞ւմ է պետք:

Դու` անծանոթ մի նոր աշխարհ,
Ես` մի հմուտ աշխարհագետ,
Որ վա՛տ գիտեմ, շա~տ վատ գիտեմ
Բազմախոստում տեղանքը քո:
Ու խոսում է մեջս կրկին
Մոլի ոգին հետազոտման.
Ուզում եմ քեզ անգիր անել,
Մտքով գծել քարտեզը քո,_
Հարց ու փորձը էլ ո՞ւմ է պետք:
Եվ առավել լավ չէ՞ արդյոք,
Որ մարդու ո՜տքը սայթաքի,
Քան թե լեզո՛ւն:
Ուրեմն արի ոչ թե խոսենք,
Այլ մտովին քայլենք առաջ
Այս անծանոթ ճանապարհով,
Մինչեւ հասնենք հանգրվանի`
Հեքիաթական ինչ-որ մի տեղ,
Ուր չկա՜ տեր ու տիրական` մեզնից բացի,
Ու մենք պիտի լինենք թլվատ` ջրի՛ նման,
Եվ լինենք կույր` կրակի՛ պես,
Ուր` հակառակ մեր իմացած հին օրենքի`
Մարմինները ջերմությունից չե՛ն լայնանում,
Այլ կծկըվո՜ւմ,
Եվ լուծվում են բոլոր հարցերն` աղի՛ նման,
Դառնալով համ մեր բերանում,
Մեր լարաթափ ջղերի մեջ,
Շփոթահար մեր դեմքերին…

Այնժամ գուցե բնազդաբար ե՛ս քեզ հարցնեմ.
“Սիրո՞ւմ ես ինձ”:
Ե՛ս քեզ հարցնեմ`
Պտասխանիդ չսպասելով,
Այլ օգնելով, որ ստանաս
Նախկին տեսքըդ աստվածուհու,
Նախկին տեսքըդ ա՛յն աշխարհի,
Որ դեռ չուներ գծված քարտեզ:
Եվ իմ հարցին ի պատասխան
Այնժամ գուցե ինքդ ինձ ասես.
“Ասում են, թե դուք օգնում եք լոկ հանվելիս:
Իսկ դու օգնում ես հագնըվել:
Դու ուրի՛շ ես:
Սիրո՜ւմ եմ քեզ”…

----------

